# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  التحليل الاساسي .. كل ما تحتاج معرفته  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين   احبتي اعضاء و زوار منتدى المتداول العربي  
انوي بعون الله وتوفيقه البدء بهذا الموضوع والذي يتناول بالتفصيل كل ما يتعلق بالتحليل الاساسي لأهميته القصوى في هذا المجال ولكون معضم المبتدئين (مثلي) لا يعيرون هذا النوع من التحليل اهمية بالقدر الذي اللازم .. ايضا لان هذا النوع من التحليل قد يكون مملا في البداية  و ليس بتشويق التحليل الفني وادواته. 
ايضا لأن التحليل الاساسي يتطلب دراسة خاصة تتعلق بالمؤشرات الاقتصادية للدول فإن ذلك يجعل من هذه الدراسة صعبة إلى حد ما لانها تعرض غالبا باسلوب اقتصادي بحت وبمفردات اقتصادية ومصطلحات اقتصادية خاصة بهذه العلم. 
بالطبع هذا النوع من التحليل يحتاج دراسة جيدة وفهم جيد للمؤشرات الاقتصادية والعوامل الاخرى التي ترتبط به ولكن النقطة الجيدة في الموضوع هو ان التحليل الاساسي يحتاج مجهود اقل لدراسته من التحليل الفني المعروف بعلومه وتشعبه وادواته. 
بمجرد ان تلم بالعناصر الاساسية للتحليل الاساسي وتلم بمفهوم المؤشرات الاقتصادية واهم العوامل التي تؤثر في سوق العملات فإنك تصبح جاهزة للمتابعة والمتابعة هذه عبارة عن تتبع للاخبار سواء كانت الاقتصادية (وهي الاهم) او السياسية او حتى الرياضية احيانا. 
مهارة متابعة الاخبار بشكل عام هي الحصيلة التي ستخرج بها من تعلم التحليل الاساسي ، فبإذن الله سوف تتغير نظرتك للاخبار التي كانت غامضة او مملة او غير هامة يوما ما. و سوف تنتظر اخبار المؤشرات الاقتصادية بشوق وتلهف في الوقت الذي كنت فيه يوما لا تدري عنها شئيا او انك تسمع بها ولكنك لا تعيرها اي اهتمام. 
لهذا كله .. احببت ان ابدأ بهذا الموضوع عساني استطيع ان افيد غيري بما اعرف عن هذا العلم وايضا هي فرصة لي ايضا لاكتشاف اي مفاهيم خاطئة من ضمن معلوماتي فالهدف الاول والاخير هو ان نتعلم والمناقشة هي افضل الطرق لتثبيت المعلومات واكتشاف الاخطاء. 
سوف احاول بقدر المستطاع توضيح كل نقطة من هذا التحليل بالشرح الوافي وبطرح الامثلة و متابعة الاخبار في اوقاتها ( هذا بالطبع بعد ان نستوعب بقدر كافي اهم مفاهيم التحليل الاساسي و المؤشرات الاقتصادية ) و ايضا سوف نتطرق معا لاهم الاحداث اليومية المؤثرة على السوق.  فأسمحوا لي اذا احببتم ان نبدأ معا في هذه الدورة التعليمية عن التحليل الاساسي والكل مدعو للمشاركة المبتدئين قبل الخبراء. 
مع فائق حبي واحترامي وتقديري 
أحمد الحرش

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

ما شاء الله
عيناي تحب ما تكت يا اخي مش عارف ليش
وفقك الله لكل خير
ومتابع معك ان شاء الله
وسأحاول المشاركة ايضا 
تقبل ودي وتقديري  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ما شاء الله
> عيناي تحب ما تكت يا اخي مش عارف ليش
> وفقك الله لكل خير
> ومتابع معك ان شاء الله
> وسأحاول المشاركة ايضا 
> تقبل ودي وتقديري

 أخي الغالي أحمد   اشكرك على متابعتك الرائعة لمواضيع المنتدى وهو فخر لي ان تكون من ضمنها المواضيع التي اطرحها ..  تقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## عبدالكريم

ما شاء الله عليك أخونا العزيز أحمد  
نعم الاختيار , فنحن بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذه المواضيع  
و كمان  اسلوبك ولغتك جميلة و ممتعة , بصراحة معجب باسلوبك في الطرح من زمان  
جزاك الله خيرا ... وسجلني من المتابعين

----------


## Tato4all

:015: 
اخوك مبتدئ ومعاك عشان يتعلم :Eh S(7):

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز ومعاك ان شاء الله فى انتظار الدروس يامعلم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## mohammad.22

معك ان شاء الله في هذه الدورة 
توكل على الله  :Good:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ما شاء الله عليك أخونا العزيز أحمد  
> نعم الاختيار , فنحن بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذه المواضيع  
> و كمان  اسلوبك ولغتك جميلة و ممتعة , بصراحة معجب باسلوبك في الطرح من زمان  
> جزاك الله خيرا ... وسجلني من المتابعين

   اخي الغالي عبد الكريم .. 
والله اخجلت تواضعي بكلمات الثناء هذه و شرف وفخر لي ان تكون من ضمن المتابعين للموضوع   
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي   والله الموفق   تقبل من فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## elhebishy

معاك يابرنس

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخوك مبتدئ ومعاك عشان يتعلم

  اهلا بك اخي العزيز Tato4all  
واتشرف بوجودك في الموضوع وبما انك مبتدئ فهناك رجاء  وهو اللا تخجل في طرح اي سؤال مهما كان سهلا او بسيطا فالغرض من هذه الدورة هو التعلم والعلم لا يأتي الا بالاسئلة وهناك مثل صيني مشهور يقول:  عندما يسأل احدهم سؤال تافه فإنه يبدو كجاهل للاجابة دقائق معدودة الى ان يعرف الجواب .. اما من يسكت خوفا من ان يبدو جاهلا  ..فإنه سيبقى جاهلا للاجابة الى الابد   هو المثل ما كانش طويل كده .. ايه اللي حصل  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    وهذا الرجاء موجه لجميع المتابعين للموضوع فهدفنا ان نتعلم .. فلا تسكت وأسأل   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز ومعاك ان شاء الله فى انتظار الدروس يامعلم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهلا بك اخي العزيز hard_revenge    وشرفت الموضوع بحضورك ومتابعتك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## Zizo

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة  
بالتوفيق أخي الكريم ... كم نحن في حاجه لمعرفة التحليل الاساسي لجهل اغلبنا نحن المبتدئين به وكل اهتمامنا منصب على التحليل الفني 
بالتوفيق أخي الكريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> معك ان شاء الله في هذه الدورة 
> توكل على الله

 اهلا ومرحبا بك اخي العزيز محمد  وشرفت الموضوع  
اتمنى لك الاستفادة من هذه الدورة  
ومتوكلين على السميع البصير  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> معاك يابرنس

  معا ان شاء الله نرقى ونتعلم و نربح طبعا   اهلا بك اخي العزيز elhebishy  واشكرك على المرور والمتابعة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## forexsignals

بأذن الله متابعين

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة  
> بالتوفيق أخي الكريم ... كم نحن في حاجه لمعرفة التحليل الاساسي لجهل اغلبنا نحن المبتدئين به وكل اهتمامنا منصب على التحليل الفني 
> بالتوفيق أخي الكريم

  الموضوع موضوع الجميع اخي زيزو ومرحبا بك  في موضوعك   صدقت في كلامك فالتحليل الاساسي واكل الجو .. مع ان التحليل الاساسي هو اللي بيرسم الشارت غالبا  .. عموما ستتضح الامور بإذن الله من خلال هذه الدورة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

متابعين معاك احمد باشا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بأذن الله متابعين

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي forexsignals   وسنتابع معا جميعا بإذن الله خطوة بخطوة التحليل الاساسي طبعا لان اسمه اساسي فإن الافضل و الاولى ان نبدأ به قبل غيره.  تابع اخي وستجد ما يسرك ان شاء ا لله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> متابعين معاك احمد باشا

  شرفت الموضوع وصاحب الموضوع استاذنا سمير صيام  ومتابعتك بالتأكيد ستثري الموضوع ..   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Ahmed Hamed

السلام عليكم
اولا في بعض المواضيع الشكر عليها لا يعطيها حقها و اعتفد هذا الموضوع احدهم. فتوكل على الله وهو يجزيك عنه خير.
احب اضيف مثل بعد اذنك تعليقا على كلامك عننا نحن المبتدأين.
 انت لست غبيا عندما تسأل سوءال غبي و لكن انت غبي عندما لا تسأل.
وشكرا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم
> اولا في بعض المواضيع الشكر عليها لا يعطيها حقها و اعتفد هذا الموضوع احدهم. فتوكل على الله وهو يجزيك عنه خير.
> احب اضيف مثل بعد اذنك تعليقا على كلامك عننا نحن المبتدأين.
>  انت لست غبيا عندما تسأل سوءال غبي و لكن انت غبي عندما لا تسأل.
> وشكرا

 اشكرك اخي العزيز احمد على متابعتك ومشاركتك   واعتقد انك تقصد في الاول ان هناك بعض المواضيع تطرقت للتحليل الاساسي ولكن لم تعطيه حقه.  ان شاء الله سنبذل معا كل ما نستطيع لتكون هذه الدورة ناجحة ويستفيد منها الجميع.  اما عن المثل الصيني ياريت تغير كلمة غبي بكلمة جاهل فهي اخف شوي .. لانه كما تعرف الغباء شيئ والجهل بالشئ  شيء اخر.  فائق احترامي وتقديري وكن معنا من المتابعين

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد على طرحك لهذا الموضوع المهم
فكم نحن بحاجه لأن نتعلم هذا النوع من التحليل الذي نجهل عنه أكثر مما نعلم
بالتوفيق
ومتابعين معك بقوة إن شاء الله

----------


## Tato4all

> اهلا بك اخي العزيز Tato4all  
> واتشرف بوجودك في الموضوع وبما انك مبتدئ فهناك رجاء  وهو اللا تخجل في طرح اي سؤال مهما كان سهلا او بسيطا فالغرض من هذه الدورة هو التعلم والعلم لا يأتي الا بالاسئلة وهناك مثل صيني مشهور يقول:  عندما يسأل احدهم سؤال تافه فإنه يبدو كجاهل للاجابة دقائق معدودة الى ان يعرف الجواب .. اما من يسكت خوفا من ان يبدو جاهلا  ..فإنه سيبقى جاهلا للاجابة الى الابد   هو المثل ما كانش طويل كده .. ايه اللي حصل    وهذا الرجاء موجه لجميع المتابعين للموضوع فهدفنا ان نتعلم .. فلا تسكت وأسأل   فائق تحياتي

 كل يوم يزداد تأكيدى بأنى ان شاء الله حتعلم الفوركس طول ما فى ناس بتساعد بعض زيك اخى المتداول هناك واخوة اخرين لا يتأخرون عن اخوانهم المبتدئين فى مساعدتهم وتعليمهم جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك زخرا للأسلام والمسلمين

----------


## وليد الحلو

يلا توكلنا على الله 
تسجيل حضور و متابعة  
بارك الله فيك أخى أحمد 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يلا توكلنا على الله 
> تسجيل حضور و متابعة  
> بارك الله فيك أخى أحمد 
> ودى و تقديرى

 الموضوع نور والبركة حلت علينا  
اخي الغالي وليد الحلو بيننا وهذا شرف كبير لي  
متوكلين على الحي الذي لايموت وفيك بارك الله استاذ وليد  
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## paon

يعطيك العافية
متابع معك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يعطيك العافية
> متابع معك ان شاء الله
> بالتوفيق

  الله يعافيك ويحميك من كل سوء اخي العزيز paon  ومتابعتك للموضوع شرف لي اخي   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## الفرساني

طرح رائع ومتميز ومهم  عن التحليل الاساسي والذي لايمكن الاستغناء عنه ونحتاج الى معرفته والالمام به 
فلك جزيل الشكر اخي احمد على اختيارك الجميل لهذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد  
ودمت بود       
الفرساني

----------


## HaniMedia

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اختيار جيد لموضوع مهم جدا اخى العزيز و اتمنى من الله ان يلم بالكثير من الاساسيات فى التحليل الاقتصادى لازالة اللبس الذى مازال عند البعض بين مفهومى التحليل الاساسى و اختلافه عن طرق المتاجرة بالاخبار اختلافا تاما كما اسلفت فى موضوع سابق لى فى المنتدى هنا  
بالتوفيق و متابع معك ان يسر لنا الله 
شكرا جزيلا....

----------


## VaNaDess

متابعين معاك يا باشا بمشيئة الله

----------


## المتداول هناك

> طرح رائع ومتميز ومهم  عن التحليل الاساسي والذي لايمكن الاستغناء عنه ونحتاج الى معرفته والالمام به 
> فلك جزيل الشكر اخي احمد على اختيارك الجميل لهذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد 
> ودمت بود 
> الفرساني

  اشكرك اخي الغالي الفرساني على المتابعة والثناء   وبإذن الله نتابع معا اول درس بعد قليل ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اختيار جيد لموضوع مهم جدا اخى العزيز و اتمنى من الله ان يلم بالكثير من الاساسيات فى التحليل الاقتصادى لازالة اللبس الذى مازال عند البعض بين مفهومى التحليل الاساسى و اختلافه عن طرق المتاجرة بالاخبار اختلافا تاما كما اسلفت فى موضوع سابق لى فى المنتدى هنا  
> بالتوفيق و متابع معك ان يسر لنا الله 
> شكرا جزيلا....

  نورت الموضوع دكتور هاني وجزيل الشكر لمتابعتك للموضوع   واتمنى من السميع العليم ان تنجح هذه الدورة في ازالة اي لبس او سوء فهم عن التحليل الاساسي و توضيح الفائدة منه وكيفية استخدامه لتحقيق اكبر فائدة.  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> متابعين معاك يا باشا بمشيئة الله

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على المتابعة وبإذن الله نستفيد معا   بارك الله فيك   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

معك من لا يفقه في التحليل الاساسي شيئاعلى عكس التحليل الفني  سأتابعك اولا باول وسأقرأ كل ما يكتب حول هذا الموضوع  وسأسأل كل ما احتجت الى ذلك هذا حسب وعدك فجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   وبه نستعين    نبدأ بأول درس في هذه الدورة وهو بعنوان    == لماذا التحليل الاساسي ==  الكثير منا بل معضمنا يسمع عن التحليل الاساسي وكل ما نعرفه عنه هو انه نوع آخر من التحليل وكي نشطبه من حياتنا الفوركسية نلجأ لكلمة قالها احدهم يوما وهي ( لا تتاجر وقت الاخبار )  واصبحت حكمة او قاعدة ولربما ترقى لمستوى آخر لتصبح من الكلام المقدس الذي جاء به الرب حفراتوش    اعجبتنا هذه الجملة واغلقنا بها جميع الابواب المؤدية للتحليل الاساسي ، فماذا ينفعني التحليل الاساسي طالما اني لا اتاجر وقت الاخبار ويدعم هذا الرأي الكسلان اسم آخر للتحليل الاساسي وهو التحليل الاخباري    نعم التحليل الاخباري هو نفسه التحليل الاساسي    فلأنه تحليل اخباري فكل ما علي هو ان اتجنب التداول وقت الاخبار وتنتهي المشكلة   معضم المتداولين المبتدئين (ربما كلهم ) وذوي الخبرة يركنون الى الشارت مستخدمين كل ادوات التحليل الفني من اجل توقع حركة السعر سواء الحركة القصيرة  التي لا تتعدى 30 نقطة او الحركة المتوسطة التي تتحرك في حدود 100 نقطة أم الحركة الطويلة التي ترحل لمسافة تفوت 100 نقطة بل 200 و300 واكثر من ذلك  السؤال هنا الذي يطرح نفسه هو:  هل يكفي التحليل الفني لتحديد حركة السعر باختلاف مسافاتها ام لا؟  الحقيقة ان الفتوى  في هذا السؤال فيها اختلاف وكل حسب مذهبه    فاكثرية من المتداولين يرون ان التحليل الفني كافي بشرط العمل بالمقولة المقدسة المشهورة لا تتاجر وقت الاخبار    واقلية كافرة بالرب حفراتوش  ولا تقتنع باي من اقاويله المقدسة التي تتعارض مع التحليل الاساسي ولكنها تؤمن بكل ما جاء به التحليل الفني لانه وكما هو متعارف بين جميع الاديان عمل اخلاقي وادب اجتماعي يجب العمل به  فمن نتبع؟  سؤال آخر صعب ..    والصعوبة في امرين ..    الامر الاول : هو عملية الاقناع .. فأنا لو قلت لك جماعة التحليل الفني هم الافضل يجب ان اقنعك بهذا الرأي ونفس الشئ اذا قلت لك جماعة التحليل الاساسي   الامر الثاني: هو اذا اقنعتك باتباع جماعة ما ، فسيظهر سؤال آخر وهو ما الذي علي ان افعله؟  وهذا السؤال اما ان يعود بنا من جديد الى المقولة الخالدة ( لا تتاجر وقت الاخبار ) هذا ان اقتنعت بالتحليل الفني   واما ان اجد نفسي وقد وضعتك امام واجب بيتي ضخم يحتاج لاشهر كي تنجزه وهو عبارة عن تعلم فنون التحليل الاساسي    نصل الى تطبيق هذا الكلام    انا الآن اقف موقف المفتي المتعصب الذي يؤمن بالتحليل الاساسي وضرورته لكل متداول وسأحاول بكل ما اوتيت من حكمة وعلم ان اقنعك بهذا المسلك.  فإذا اقتنعت ساواصل معك الى الخطوة الثانية والا فلن يكون لدينا الا مقولة  حفراتوش المشهورة  كي تقتنع ساضرب لك امثلة فهي افضل الطرق لعرض الافكار  المثال    يوجد في بلدة ما  بائع خضروات وفواكه اسمه ابو هاشم    وآخر لديه محل مشابه تماما لمحل ابو هاشم وفي نفس الشارع واسمه ابو فاطمة  ابو هاشم يعتمد على موزعين يجلبون له الفواكه والخضروات الى محله ويشتري منهم بالسعر الذي يعرضونه وهو بدوره يضع هامش ربح معقول ويبيع  أما ابو فاطمة ، يعتمد على موزعين ايضا يجلبون له الفواكه والخضروات الى محله ولكن ابو فاطمة هو الذي يحدد الاسعار  ولا يشتري الا بالاسعار التي يراها هو مناسبة  ويعتمد على ذلك بمتابعة اسعار الخضروات والفواكة في سوق المدينة الرئيسي كل يوم تقريبا  اسعار ابو فاطمة غالبا ما تكون ارخص من اسعار ابو هاشم واحيانا يظطر ابو هاشم لتنزيل اسعاره قليلا لتتناسب مع اسعار ابو فاطمة و كي يبيع بضاعته ويربح زبائن هو ايضا  ولكن هذا السيناريو في العادة يتسبب في خسائر لابو هاشم لأن اسعاره ليست متناسبة مع السوق    ابو فاطمة حريص على متابعة اخبار السوق لمعرفة حركة اسعار الفواكة والخضروات وبناء عليها يشتري من الموزعين بالاسعار الحقيقية المعروضة في السوق    ونتيجة لحرصه على ذلك تكونت عنده خبره بحيث يستطيع معرفة حركة اسعار كل صنف من الفواكة والخضروات على مدار السنة ..طبعا لان هناك مواسم لكل صنف و يزداد الطلب على صنف معين في اوقات معينة وهكذا    عموما ابو فاطمة اصبح خبيرا في حركة اسعار الخضروات والفواكه وزادت خبرته ايضا في نفس المجال ولكن بتداخل ظروف اخرى ..  فلأنه مهتم بتجارته كان ايضا متتبع جيدا للاخبار وكان يعرف اذا قامت الدولة بتصدير فاكهة معينة فإن هذه الفاكهة ( او اي صنف) سيرتفع سعرها   وايضا لاحظ ان اي مشاحنة بين حكومة دولته والدول المصدرة لبعض الخضروات والفواكه لبلاده يسبب ارتفاع في هذه الاصناف   كما انه لاحظ ان في موسم السياحة في بلاده ازدادت الاسعار بشكل كامل في ما عدى السبانخ لان السواح لا يعرفونها .. وهكذا    اصبح ابو فاطمة متتبع جيد للاخبار في النشرات و الجرائد والاسواق وغيره  استطاع ابو فاطمة ان يتحكم في اسعار اصنافه بشكل ممتاز وايضا عرف كيف يتجنب شراء بعض الاصناف في اوقات معينة والاكثار منها في اوقات اخرى    ولكنه اصبح مجنون اخبار لا يفوته خبر واحد    ابو هشام وضع كرسي امام المحل وازداد شربه للشاهي والقهوة ولكنه تصرف بخبث و وظف صبي عنده اسمه حسنين وكان يقول له انت ولد مفلفل وتعرف تروح لمحل ابو فاطمة وتجيبلي الاسعار كلها اللي بيبيع بيها  حسنين ولد شاطر .. كل يوم يروح ويجيب الاسعار وابو هشام يشوف الاسعار ومش عارف يعمل ايه هو مشتري باسعار اكبر ..   يعني اما ان يبيع بخسارة واما ان ينتظر حتى يبيع عمك ابو فاطمة اولا ويكون طبعا ابو فاطمة جنى الارباح وباع والناس كلها اخذت كفايتها وبيع ياعم ابوهشام لو قدرت.   هذا هو الحال بالضبط بين المتداول باستخدام التحليل الفني فقط ( عمك ابو هاشم ) وبين المتداول الذي يعتمد على التحليل الاساسي اولا ثم التحليل الفني ( طبعا عمك ابو فاطمة )    ( على فكرة فاطمة لسه ما تجوزتش )      مين اللي اقتنع؟   اترككم لتقولي لي هل اقتنعتوا بالتحليل الاساسي ام احاول من جديد وطبعا للاجابة على اي سؤال   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## FANAR

-----  متابعين  ---- اسلوب متميز  ومبسط في العرض والتحليل   -------     شكرا جزيلا    ------------

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم ،،، 
تحية طيبة لك يا غالي وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع من اقوى المواضيع في المنتدي وحسب وجهة نظرى البسيطة الطريق السليم للاستمرار في سوق الفوركس لفترة طويلة هو الدمج بين التحليل الاساسي والفني   :Good:  
وقلت في نفسي مش معقولة ادخل الموضوع وايدي فاضية وهذا كتاب رائعة يستحق القراءة عن اساسيات التحليل الاساسي   * ###{ سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية } اول كتاب عربي للتحليل الاساسي ###   
موفقين دائماً ان شاء الله     *

----------


## المتداول هناك

> معك من لا يفقه في التحليل الاساسي شيئاعلى عكس التحليل الفني  سأتابعك اولا باول وسأقرأ كل ما يكتب حول هذا الموضوع  وسأسأل كل ما احتجت الى ذلك هذا حسب وعدك فجزاك الله خيرا

  اهلا وسهلا بك اخي ا لعزيز ابو هشام    وتابع معنا وبإذن الله يصبح الاساسي عندك زي الفني واكثر كمان   عموما في مفارقة مش عادية حصلت الآن وهي اني في اول درس وضعته الآن من ثواني واضع مثال للتوضيح واحد شخصيات المثال اسمه ( ابو هشام ) .. سبحان الله   فائق احترامي وتقديري و تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> -----  متابعين  ---- اسلوب متميز  ومبسط في العرض والتحليل   -------     شكرا جزيلا    ------------

  اشكرك اخي العزيز FANAR   وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة والكلمات الجميلة  واتمنى ان تقرأ اول درس وتقول لي رايك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

انا اول المقتنعين ولكن  كيف لي بالاخبار وعادة ماتكون باللغة الانجليزيه  يعني لازم اتعلم انجليزي اولا صح ولا لا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ،،، 
> تحية طيبة لك يا غالي وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع من اقوى المواضيع في المنتدي وحسب وجهة نظرى البسيطة الطريق السليم للاستمرار في سوق الفوركس لفترة طويلة هو الدمج بين التحليل الاساسي والفني   
> وقلت في نفسي مش معقولة ادخل الموضوع وايدي فاضية وهذا كتاب رائعة يستحق القراءة عن اساسيات التحليل الاساسي   * ###{ سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية } اول كتاب عربي للتحليل الاساسي ###   
> موفقين دائماً ان شاء الله    *

  اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بالاستاذ الغالي رمضان غنيم   الموضوع بصراحة زاد نور على نور بتواجدك معنا   واشكرك على الهدية القيمة ( ليه مغلب نفسك يارجل )   وبإذن الله نوفق جميعا في هذه الدورة   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> انا اول المقتنعين ولكن  كيف لي بالاخبار وعادة ماتكون باللغة الانجليزيه  يعني لازم اتعلم انجليزي اولا صح ولا لا

   لا مش لازم تتعلم انجليزي  بس تابع معنا وبإذن الله ستعرف كيف تتابع الاخبار وبالعربي   فائق تحياتي اخي ابو هشام

----------


## ابوهشام

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي ا لعزيز ابو هشام   وتابع معنا وبإذن الله يصبح الاساسي عندك زي الفني واكثر كمان   عموما في مفارقة مش عادية حصلت الآن وهي اني في اول درس وضعته الآن من ثواني واضع مثال للتوضيح واحد شخصيات المثال اسمه ( ابو هشام ) .. سبحان الله   فائق احترامي وتقديري و تحياتي

 لا بالعكس وكانك ضربت على الوتر الحساس فأنا فعلا لا اعير التحليل الاساسي بال بل تعاملي مع التداول العالمي والمحلي على التحليل الاساسي فقط  فمنك سأتعلم ياأستاذي التحليل الاساسي ان شاء الله  الف شكر

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لا بالعكس وكانك ضربت على الوتر الحساس فأنا فعلا لا اعير التحليل الاساسي بال بل تعاملي مع التداول العالمي والمحلي على التحليل الاساسي فقط  فمنك سأتعلم ياأستاذي التحليل الاساسي ان شاء الله  الف شكر

  سبحان الله وكأن القصة تقول لك .. اهتم بالتحليل الاساسي .. انا والله وضعت الاسماء اللي جت في راسي .. عموما هي اشارة واضحة لك.  ومعا ان شاء الله نتعلم كل شئ   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## karim999x

احسنت احسن الله اليك
 بطرحك لهدا الموضوع التحليل الاساسي الدي هو اصلا محرك السوق.

----------


## [email protected]

موضوع مميز تقبل تحياتي  ومتابعتي القويه والمستمره بإذن الرحمن

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

طبعاَ التحليل الأساسي مهم جداَ في حركة السوق
وسنتعلمه على أيديك إن شاء الله
متابعين معك بشدة بعون الله
لك كل ودي وأحترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> احسنت احسن الله اليك
>  بطرحك لهدا الموضوع التحليل الاساسي الدي هو اصلا محرك السوق.

  الله يفتح عليك بالخير اخي العزيز كريم   وصدقت التحليل الاساسي هول الذي يحرك السوق   تابع معنا اخي وسترى ما يعجبك بإذن الله  فائق احترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> موضوع مميز تقبل تحياتي  ومتابعتي القويه والمستمره بإذن الرحمن

  اشكرك اخي العزيز سيف وبارك الله فيك   واتشرف  بمتابعتك للموضوع   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> طبعاَ التحليل الأساسي مهم جداَ في حركة السوق
> وسنتعلمه على أيديك إن شاء الله
> متابعين معك بشدة بعون الله
> لك كل ودي وأحترامي

  نعم اخي الكريم اسلام الحربي   سنتعلم بإذن الله معا التحليل الاساسي بالتفصيل   واشكرك على المتابعة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## islam4ever

بالتوفيق يا أخى فى انتظارك لنستفيد و نفيد إن شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بالتوفيق يا أخى فى انتظارك لنستفيد و نفيد إن شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيرا

  اشكرك اخي العزيز اسلام على المتابعة   وفي المشاركة التالية اعادة للدرس الاول ... ارجوا منك ومن الجميع التعليق   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

اعادة للدرس الاول 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   وبه نستعين    نبدأ بأول درس في هذه الدورة وهو بعنوان    == لماذا التحليل الاساسي ==  الكثير منا بل معضمنا يسمع عن التحليل الاساسي وكل ما نعرفه عنه هو انه نوع آخر من التحليل وكي نشطبه من حياتنا الفوركسية نلجأ لكلمة قالها احدهم يوما وهي ( لا تتاجر وقت الاخبار )  واصبحت حكمة او قاعدة ولربما ترقى لمستوى آخر لتصبح من الكلام المقدس الذي جاء به الرب حفراتوش    اعجبتنا هذه الجملة واغلقنا بها جميع الابواب المؤدية للتحليل الاساسي ، فماذا ينفعني التحليل الاساسي طالما اني لا اتاجر وقت الاخبار ويدعم هذا الرأي الكسلان اسم آخر للتحليل الاساسي وهو التحليل الاخباري    نعم التحليل الاخباري هو نفسه التحليل الاساسي    فلأنه تحليل اخباري فكل ما علي هو ان اتجنب التداول وقت الاخبار وتنتهي المشكلة   معضم المتداولين المبتدئين (ربما كلهم ) وذوي الخبرة يركنون الى الشارت مستخدمين كل ادوات التحليل الفني من اجل توقع حركة السعر سواء الحركة القصيرة  التي لا تتعدى 30 نقطة او الحركة المتوسطة التي تتحرك في حدود 100 نقطة أم الحركة الطويلة التي ترحل لمسافة تفوت 100 نقطة بل 200 و300 واكثر من ذلك  السؤال هنا الذي يطرح نفسه هو:  هل يكفي التحليل الفني لتحديد حركة السعر باختلاف مسافاتها ام لا؟  الحقيقة ان الفتوى  في هذا السؤال فيها اختلاف وكل حسب مذهبه    فاكثرية من المتداولين يرون ان التحليل الفني كافي بشرط العمل بالمقولة المقدسة المشهورة لا تتاجر وقت الاخبار    واقلية كافرة بالرب حفراتوش  ولا تقتنع باي من اقاويله المقدسة التي تتعارض مع التحليل الاساسي ولكنها تؤمن بكل ما جاء به التحليل الفني لانه وكما هو متعارف بين جميع الاديان عمل اخلاقي وادب اجتماعي يجب العمل به  فمن نتبع؟  سؤال آخر صعب ..    والصعوبة في امرين ..    الامر الاول : هو عملية الاقناع .. فأنا لو قلت لك جماعة التحليل الفني هم الافضل يجب ان اقنعك بهذا الرأي ونفس الشئ اذا قلت لك جماعة التحليل الاساسي   الامر الثاني: هو اذا اقنعتك باتباع جماعة ما ، فسيظهر سؤال آخر وهو ما الذي علي ان افعله؟  وهذا السؤال اما ان يعود بنا من جديد الى المقولة الخالدة ( لا تتاجر وقت الاخبار ) هذا ان اقتنعت بالتحليل الفني   واما ان اجد نفسي وقد وضعتك امام واجب بيتي ضخم يحتاج لاشهر كي تنجزه وهو عبارة عن تعلم فنون التحليل الاساسي    نصل الى تطبيق هذا الكلام    انا الآن اقف موقف المفتي المتعصب الذي يؤمن بالتحليل الاساسي وضرورته لكل متداول وسأحاول بكل ما اوتيت من حكمة وعلم ان اقنعك بهذا المسلك.  فإذا اقتنعت ساواصل معك الى الخطوة الثانية والا فلن يكون لدينا الا مقولة  حفراتوش المشهورة  كي تقتنع ساضرب لك امثلة فهي افضل الطرق لعرض الافكار  المثال    يوجد في بلدة ما  بائع خضروات وفواكه اسمه ابو هاشم    وآخر لديه محل مشابه تماما لمحل ابو هاشم وفي نفس الشارع واسمه ابو فاطمة  ابو هاشم يعتمد على موزعين يجلبون له الفواكه والخضروات الى محله ويشتري منهم بالسعر الذي يعرضونه وهو بدوره يضع هامش ربح معقول ويبيع  أما ابو فاطمة ، يعتمد على موزعين ايضا يجلبون له الفواكه والخضروات الى محله ولكن ابو فاطمة هو الذي يحدد الاسعار ولا يشتري الا بالاسعار التي يراها هو مناسبة  ويعتمد على ذلك بمتابعة اسعار الخضروات والفواكة في سوق المدينة الرئيسي كل يوم تقريبا  اسعار ابو فاطمة غالبا ما تكون ارخص من اسعار ابو هاشم واحيانا يظطر ابو هاشم لتنزيل اسعاره قليلا لتتناسب مع اسعار ابو فاطمة و كي يبيع بضاعته ويربح زبائن هو ايضا  ولكن هذا السيناريو في العادة يتسبب في خسائر لابو هاشم لأن اسعاره ليست متناسبة مع السوق    ابو فاطمة حريص على متابعة اخبار السوق لمعرفة حركة اسعار الفواكة والخضروات وبناء عليها يشتري من الموزعين بالاسعار الحقيقية المعروضة في السوق    ونتيجة لحرصه على ذلك تكونت عنده خبره بحيث يستطيع معرفة حركة اسعار كل صنف من الفواكة والخضروات على مدار السنة ..طبعا لان هناك مواسم لكل صنف و يزداد الطلب على صنف معين في اوقات معينة وهكذا    عموما ابو فاطمة اصبح خبيرا في حركة اسعار الخضروات والفواكه وزادت خبرته ايضا في نفس المجال ولكن بتداخل ظروف اخرى ..  فلأنه مهتم بتجارته كان ايضا متتبع جيدا للاخبار وكان يعرف اذا قامت الدولة بتصدير فاكهة معينة فإن هذه الفاكهة ( او اي صنف) سيرتفع سعرها   وايضا لاحظ ان اي مشاحنة بين حكومة دولته والدول المصدرة لبعض الخضروات والفواكه لبلاده يسبب ارتفاع في هذه الاصناف   كما انه لاحظ ان في موسم السياحة في بلاده ازدادت الاسعار بشكل كامل في ما عدى السبانخ لان السواح لا يعرفونها .. وهكذا    اصبح ابو فاطمة متتبع جيد للاخبار في النشرات و الجرائد والاسواق وغيره  استطاع ابو فاطمة ان يتحكم في اسعار اصنافه بشكل ممتاز وايضا عرف كيف يتجنب شراء بعض الاصناف في اوقات معينة والاكثار منها في اوقات اخرى    ولكنه اصبح مجنون اخبار لا يفوته خبر واحد    ابو هشام وضع كرسي امام المحل وازداد شربه للشاهي والقهوة ولكنه تصرف بخبث و وظف صبي عنده اسمه حسنين وكان يقول له انت ولد مفلفل وتعرف تروح لمحل ابو فاطمة وتجيبلي الاسعار كلها اللي بيبيع بيها  حسنين ولد شاطر .. كل يوم يروح ويجيب الاسعار وابو هشام يشوف الاسعار ومش عارف يعمل ايه هو مشتري باسعار اكبر ..   يعني اما ان يبيع بخسارة واما ان ينتظر حتى يبيع عمك ابو فاطمة اولا ويكون طبعا ابو فاطمة جنى الارباح وباع والناس كلها اخذت كفايتها وبيع ياعم ابوهشام لو قدرت.   هذا هو الحال بالضبط بين المتداول باستخدام التحليل الفني فقط ( عمك ابو هاشم ) وبين المتداول الذي يعتمد على التحليل الاساسي اولا ثم التحليل الفني ( طبعا عمك ابو فاطمة )    ( على فكرة فاطمة لسه ما تجوزتش )      مين اللي اقتنع؟   اترككم لتقولي لي هل اقتنعتوا بالتحليل الاساسي ام احاول من جديد وطبعا للاجابة على اي سؤال   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## balgiki

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
مقتنعين باذن الله 
وننتظر الشرخ 
تحياتي

----------


## islam4ever

ممتاز أخى الكريم و أحب أهنيك على طريقة عرضك للموضوع

----------


## mustafa2

اهنيك علي الموضوع الذي بحثت عنة كثيرا ولكني لم اجدة
ولكن ارجوك حاول ان تختصر واكمل الشرح اولا ثم تاتي الردود

----------


## Tato4all

درس رائع اخى المتداول هناك وفعلا كلامك مقنع وان شاء الله تجدنى من التلاميذ الأوائل :Eh S(7):

----------


## paon

يعطيك العافية 
متابع ان شاء الله
عجبني ابو فاطمة الهيئة مش هيّن وعارف شو بدّو

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

تسلم يمينك على هذا الموضوع  
متابعين معكم والله يسهل

----------


## السديري

احسنت في اختيار الموضوع الموفقة وكلنا نحتاج ان نتعمق في التحليل الاساسي... 
بس لي سؤال الله يسلمك..  
اذا شفنا الاساسي يعارض الفني والعكس صحيح ايهما نعتمد؟ 
انا من رأي اذا في تعارض مااراح اتاجر فيه   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
وع
 المقولة الشهيرة (لاتتاجر في وقت الاخبار) 
تنطبق علي تماما 
واتمنى اشوف موضوعك يغير رأي ورأي الجميع كليا بخصوص المتاجرة في وقت الاخبار 
بارك الله فيك  وان شاء الله نستفيد من مخك  :Big Grin:  
وبانتظار بقية الشرح 
ولك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## shown

مشكور على الموضوع :015: 
انشالله حكون من المتابعين معك!
سؤال عالهامش!
فاطمة حلوة؟ عشان بدور على عروس ابوها غني  :Wink Smile:

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
قرأة في بعض الكتب أنه يجب أن تختار إما أن تعتمد على التحليل الفني أو التحليل الأساسي دون الخلط بينهما ، فما رأيك ؟

----------


## توفيق

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي المتداول هناك 
متابع معك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
> مقتنعين باذن الله 
> وننتظر الشرخ 
> تحياتي

  اشكرك اخي الكريم على المتابعة  وبارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ممتاز أخى الكريم و أحب أهنيك على طريقة عرضك للموضوع

 اشكرك وبارك الله فيك على الثناء 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## muawia

الاخ المتداول هناك 
لقد جاء موضوعك عن التحليل الاساسي في وقته ، فقد اعياني البحث في المتداول العربي وغيرها من المنتديات عن موضوع يتناول التحليل الاساسي بعمق وبتفصيل رغم الموضوعات التي تناولت هذا الامر الا انها لم تشفي غليلي ولم تدخل في الغريق كتوضيح طريقه المتاجره بالاساسي وكيف يتاجر صناع السوق الاان مثالك الذي ذكرته في الدرس الاول يعطي اشاره واضحه لدسامه هذه الدوره التي نتمني ان تعم فائدتها علينا بالخير وهانحن نسجل حضور ومتابعه واقتناع باهميه التحليل الاساسي ، وندعوك للمواصله وبرافو يا استاذ .

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اهنيك علي الموضوع الذي بحثت عنة كثيرا ولكني لم اجدة
> ولكن ارجوك حاول ان تختصر واكمل الشرح اولا ثم تاتي الردود

   اهلا بك اخي العزيز مصطفي واشكرك على تواجدك معنا وبإذن الله ستجد في هذه الدورة ما تبحث عنه وزيادة  بالنسبة للاختصار هنا فإنه غير محبذ لان هناك الكثير منا لا يعرف شيئا عن التحليل الاساسي و لهذا فإني بعون الله سأتناول كل نقطة بالشرح الوافي كي يجد المبتدئين كل ما يخطر ببالهم بالامثلة والتطبيق.  ايضا لا استطيع ان اسرد كل الدروس وراء بعضها فالدورة هدفها الاول هو النقاش وهذا يأتي بطرح الاسئلة والاستفسارات وايضا الامثلة وغير ذلك من جميع الاعضاء.  مع فائق تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> درس رائع اخى المتداول هناك وفعلا كلامك مقنع وان شاء الله تجدنى من التلاميذ الأوائل

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على اهتمامك و كلماتك   وتابع معنا بجد اخي الكريم   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يعطيك العافية 
> متابع ان شاء الله
> عجبني ابو فاطمة الهيئة مش هيّن وعارف شو بدّو

  الله يعافيك اخي العزيز paon  طبعا ابو فاطمة مش هين و يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تسلم يمينك على هذا الموضوع  
> متابعين معكم والله يسهل

  تسلم اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## hadi75m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> احسنت في اختيار الموضوع الموفقة وكلنا نحتاج ان نتعمق في التحليل الاساسي... 
> بس لي سؤال الله يسلمك..  
> اذا شفنا الاساسي يعارض الفني والعكس صحيح ايهما نعتمد؟ 
> انا من رأي اذا في تعارض مااراح اتاجر فيه   
> وع
>  المقولة الشهيرة (لاتتاجر في وقت الاخبار) 
> تنطبق علي تماما 
> واتمنى اشوف موضوعك يغير رأي ورأي الجميع كليا بخصوص المتاجرة في وقت الاخبار 
> بارك الله فيك  وان شاء الله نستفيد من مخك  
> ...

  اشكرك اخي العزيز السديري وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة   بالنسبة للمتاجرة وقت الاخبار وتعارض التحليل الفني مع الاساسي فهذا بإذن سيتضح للجميع ولكن ليس الأن .. دعنا نأخذ الموضوع بالترتيب وخطوة خطوة كي لا تتشتت الافكار.  فائق تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مشكور على الموضوع
> انشالله حكون من المتابعين معك!
> سؤال عالهامش!
> فاطمة حلوة؟ عشان بدور على عروس ابوها غني

   بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على المتابعة   فائق تحياتي  همسة: فاطمة اتحجزت من امبارح ..  تأخرت كتير

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
> قرأة في بعض الكتب أنه يجب أن تختار إما أن تعتمد على التحليل الفني أو التحليل الأساسي دون الخلط بينهما ، فما رأيك ؟

  اشكرك اخي العزيز نور الدين على المرور والمتابعة   بالنسبة لما قرأته فهو مجرد رأي ولا يرقى لمستوى القاعدة  وبإذن الله سترى بنفسك الفائدة التي تجنيها بعدما تجمع بين الاثنين.  وكملاحظة فقط .. حتى لو اعتمدت على الاساسي فقط فلا بد ان تتعلم وتستخدم التحليل الفني   فائق تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي المتداول هناك 
> متابع معك

  اشكرك اخي توفيق على المرور والمتابعة   ويوفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والفلاح   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الاخ المتداول هناك 
> لقد جاء موضوعك عن التحليل الاساسي في وقته ، فقد اعياني البحث في المتداول العربي وغيرها من المنتديات عن موضوع يتناول التحليل الاساسي بعمق وبتفصيل رغم الموضوعات التي تناولت هذا الامر الا انها لم تشفي غليلي ولم تدخل في الغريق كتوضيح طريقه المتاجره بالاساسي وكيف يتاجر صناع السوق الاان مثالك الذي ذكرته في الدرس الاول يعطي اشاره واضحه لدسامه هذه الدوره التي نتمني ان تعم فائدتها علينا بالخير وهانحن نسجل حضور ومتابعه واقتناع باهميه التحليل الاساسي ، وندعوك للمواصله وبرافو يا استاذ .

  اشكرك اخي العيزيز مواويا على كلماتك ومتابعتك للموضوع  وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع كما تحب وزيادة   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيك

  شرف كبير ان يكون نجم المتداول العربي معنا   وفيك بارك الله اخي العزيز   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   وبه نستعين     رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي    الدرس الثاني    بعنوان:    ما هو التحليل الاساسي    بعد ان عرفنا بشكل مبدئي اهمية التحليل الاساسي و ضرورته للمتاجر نأتي الى تعريف التحليل الاساسي بشكل واضح للجميع      التحليل الاساسي هو بكل بساطة      تحليل يهدف الى معرفة قوة اقتصاد دولة معينة      هذا كل شئ؟ نعم هذا كل.    ولكن ما معنى قوة اقتصاد دولة معينة؟    بالنسبة للفوركسيين ، قوة اقتصاد دولة معينة تعني قوة عملتها      اي أن:    اقتصاد  قوي = عملة قوية اقتصاد ضعيف = عملة ضعيفة    نكتب اذا التعريف من جديد:    تحليل يهدف الى معرفة  قوة عملة دولة معينة    وبالطبع الكل هنا يعرف انه      اذا تأكد لنا ان عملة دولة معينة اصبحت قوية فإن هذه العملة سوف ترتفع مقابل عملات اخرى      فهذا هو قانون الفوركس      ولنطرح مثال سريع عشان خاطر المبتدئين      لنفرض انه وبعد التحليل و المتابعة الجيدة والاستخدام الجيد للتحليل الاساسي تأكد للأخ مسعود سعيد ان عملة اليابان اصبحت قوية طوال الشهرين الماضيين وان القوة في ازدياد ملحوظ ، فماذا يعني ذلك؟    مسعود استنتج ان عملة اليابان وهي الين اصبحت قوية ومن المتوقع بشدة ان ترتفع مقابل عملات اخرى مثل الدولار الامريكي او اليورو او الباوند البريطاني    فماذا على مسعود سعيد ان يفعل في رأيك؟    مسعود ذكي ولم يكتفي بتلك المعلومة حتى وان كانت في نظرة مؤكدة ، فماذا فعل؟    ذهب الي الشاتات الخاصة بالين وبدء في مراجعة وتتبع حركة الازواج واكتشاف ما يمكن اكتشافه مستخدما كل وسائل التحليل الفني التي يعرفها واكتشف ان الين يرتفع مقابل العملات الاخرى على الشارتات وعرف ان باستطاعته ان يستغل هذه الاوضاع فقرر شراء الين لانه سيرتفع حتما.    بالطبع قد يسأل أحدكم الآن ..      كيف يمكنني ان اعرف او اقيس قوة عملة دولة معينة؟    نعم هذا اهم سؤال في التحليل الاساسي    والاجابة هي:    قياس قوة عملة دولة معينة يتم بمعرفة عدة أمور أهمها:    المؤشرات الاقتصادية    مؤشرات سوق الاوراق المالية    أسعار الفائدة للدول    معدلات التضخم    اسعار الذهب      اسعار البترول      الحروب و الكوارث الطبيعية       هذه بالطبع بعض الامور ( وليس كلها ) التي تؤثر بعملة اي دولة      وبهذا يمكننا تعريف التحليل الاساسي بشكل آخر:    التحليل الاساسي هو تحليل يهدف لمعرفة قوة عملة دولة معينة وذلك بتحليل بعض العوامل الاقتصادية والسياسية و ايضا البيئية وربما النفسية.       السؤال الآن ..      أين أجد كل هذه المعلومات وكيف يمكننا فهمها وتقييمها؟    فأقول للسائل    يجب ان  نستوعبت جيدا كل ما ورد في الدرس الثاني حتى يمكنني الاجابة علي سؤالك      في انتظار الاسئلة والاستفسارات حول الدرسين السابقين     فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

يعنى انا محتاج اتعلم التحليل الفنى + الأساسى ويكون تحركى شراء او بيع عندما يتفق الأثنان ؟

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يعنى انا محتاج اتعلم التحليل الفنى + الأساسى ويكون تحركى شراء او بيع عندما يتفق الأثنان ؟

  أخي العزيز تاتو   اشكرك اولا على حسن المتابعة للموضوع   يستخدم التحليل الاساسي لتحديد اتجاه حركة السعر   ويستخدم التحليل الفني لتأكيد ذلك و لتحديد نقطة جيدة للدخول وأخرى جيدة للخروج   فائق تحياتي

----------


## paon

حياك الله اخي وبارك بجهودك بعد تأكيد رغبتي بتعلم هذا النوع الهام من التحليل اريد السؤال عن امكانية الاستفادة من التحليل الاساسي بالمتاجرة اليومية..........فالمضارب اليومي عادة يدخل ويخرج من صفقاته خلال ساعات او خلال يوم فكيف نوظف معلومات التحليل الاساسي في مضاربات سريعة وصغيرة غالبا؟مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## المتداول هناك

> حياك الله اخي وبارك بجهودك بعد تأكيد رغبتي بتعلم هذا النوع الهام من التحليل اريد السؤال عن امكانية الاستفادة من التحليل الاساسي بالمتاجرة اليومية..........فالمضارب اليومي عادة يدخل ويخرج من صفقاته خلال ساعات او خلال يوم فكيف نوظف معلومات التحليل الاساسي في مضاربات سريعة وصغيرة غالبا؟مع الشكر والتقدير

  اشكرك اخي العزيز paon على حسن المتابعة  بالنسبة لسؤالك ..  فأسمح لي بأن تكتفي بهذه الاجابة الآن .. لاني لا اريد ان اخرج عن  ترتيب المواضيع وتراكم المعلومات بالشكل المطلوب.  كون التحليل الاساسي يعتمد على الكثير من العوامل التي ذكرت اهمها في الدرس الثاني فإن هذه العوامل تتغير باستمرار مما يؤثر في حركة العملات والمحلل الاساسي الناجح يوظف ذلك وغير ذلك لانجاح صفقاته سواء القصيرة او المتوسطة او الطويلة.  اخي العزيز سيأتي تناول كل ذلك في هذه الدورة ان شاء الله ولكن اصبر وتابع.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## paon

> اشكرك اخي العزيز paon على حسن المتابعة  بالنسبة لسؤالك ..  فأسمح لي بأن تكتفي بهذه الاجابة الآن .. لاني لا اريد ان اخرج عن ترتيب المواضيع وتراكم المعلومات بالشكل المطلوب.  كون التحليل الاساسي يعتمد على الكثير من العوامل التي ذكرت اهمها في الدرس الثاني فإن هذه العوامل تتغير باستمرار مما يؤثر في حركة العملات والمحلل الاساسي الناجح يوظف ذلك وغير ذلك لانجاح صفقاته سواء القصيرة او المتوسطة او الطويلة.  اخي العزيز سيأتي تناول كل ذلك في هذه الدورة ان شاء الله ولكن اصبر وتابع.  فائق تحياتي

  
شكرا على الجواب اخي
لا تقلق سأتحلى بصبر المتعلم ولكن اجببت ان اطمئن نفسي الى ان الاجابة آتية لاحقا
مع الشكر والامتنان
وفقك الله

----------


## islam4ever

متابعين معاك يا أخى ... بارك الله فيك و جزاك الجنة

----------


## المتداول هناك

> متابعين معاك يا أخى ... بارك الله فيك و جزاك الجنة

  اشكرك اخي اسلام على مشاعرك   وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة   ولو في اي استفسار او اسئلة عنما سبق شرحه تفضل على الرحب والسعة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

> أخي العزيز تاتو   اشكرك اولا على حسن المتابعة للموضوع   يستخدم التحليل الاساسي لتحديد اتجاه حركة السعر   ويستخدم التحليل الفني لتأكيد ذلك و لتحديد نقطة جيدة للدخول وأخرى جيدة للخروج   فائق تحياتي

 وشكرا  جزيلا لك لردك السريع :Eh S(7):  
جزاك الله خيرا واعاناك على فعل الخير :Hands:

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

لو حللنا عملة دولة ما فوجدناها قوية و حللنا أيضا عملة دولة أخرى فوجدناها قوية هي الأخرى ، كيف يمكن الحكم عليهما؟ هل الأولى أقوى من الثانية أم العكس؟

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لو حللنا عملة دولة ما فوجدناها قوية و حللنا أيضا عملة دولة أخرى فوجدناها قوية هي الأخرى ، كيف يمكن الحكم عليهما؟ هل الأولى أقوى من الثانية أم العكس؟

  اشكرك اخي نورالدين على تفاعلك ومتابعتك   بالنسبة لسؤالك الجميل .. فأن تحديد قوة اي عملة يتم بتحليل عوامل كثيرة ( كما ذكرنا في الدرس السابق ) وهذه العوامل لا يمكن ان تكون متطابقة ( بنفس القوة ) لعملتين اثنين في آن واحد ..  ولا بد من وجود عوامل مختلفة القوة بين العملتين وهذا ما يرجح عملة عن عملة ثانية. ولا تخف العوامل كثيرة جدا ويمكننا الحصول على بعض الاختلافات دائما.  ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة وصلت وبإذن الله ستفهم كل ذلك واكثر من خلال هذه الدورة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ظل المُهاجر

زادك الله علم ومعرفه وجزاك خيراً على ما تقدمه

----------


## المتداول هناك

> زادك الله علم ومعرفه وجزاك خيراً على ما تقدمه

  وزادك المولي من كل مما تحب و اطعمك الجنة انت واهلك   فائق تحياتي اخي العزيز ظل المهاجر

----------


## mohammed alhag

طريقة ممتازه في الشرح والتفصيل  
أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع المهم 
جزاك الله كل خير   
تحياتي الحارة.

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> اشكرك اخي نورالدين على تفاعلك ومتابعتك   بالنسبة لسؤالك الجميل .. فأن تحديد قوة اي عملة يتم بتحليل عوامل كثيرة ( كما ذكرنا في الدرس السابق ) وهذه العوامل لا يمكن ان تكون متطابقة ( بنفس القوة ) لعملتين اثنين في آن واحد ..  ولا بد من وجود عوامل مختلفة القوة بين العملتين وهذا ما يرجح عملة عن عملة ثانية. ولا تخف العوامل كثيرة جدا ويمكننا الحصول على بعض الاختلافات دائما.  ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة وصلت وبإذن الله ستفهم كل ذلك واكثر من خلال هذه الدورة   فائق تحياتي

 
وصلت الفكرة جزاك الله بألف خير وفي انتظار المزيد.   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aelmasry

تسجيل متابعة لموضوع جميل  بارك الله فيك أخى   مواضيعك ومشاركاتك فى منتهى الجمال  بارك الله فيك  تحياتى يا غالى   :Asvc:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> طريقة ممتازه في الشرح والتفصيل  
> أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع المهم 
> جزاك الله كل خير   
> تحياتي الحارة.

  الشكر موصول لك ولكل من تابع وسيتابع الموضوع   وجزاك الله خيرا على  اخي العزيز محمد الحاج   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

ماشاء الله أستاذي ,,, 
ممكن تسجلني معكم وكثير الاسئلة  :Inlove:  
عندي حاليا امتحان ولم اقرا شي بعد بس ماقدرت 
الا بشكرك جزاك الله خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تسجيل متابعة لموضوع جميل  بارك الله فيك أخى   مواضيعك ومشاركاتك فى منتهى الجمال  بارك الله فيك  تحياتى يا غالى

  اخي العزيز المصري   وجودك معنا وكلماتك الرقيقة شرف لي وتاج افتخر به   بارك الله فيك اخي   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ماشاء الله أستاذي ,,, 
> ممكن تسجلني معكم وكثير الاسئلة  
> عندي حاليا امتحان ولم اقرا شي بعد بس ماقدرت 
> الا بشكرك جزاك الله خير

  أخي الغالي رجا .. الموضوع موضوعك وهو منور بوجودك به   واسأل الله العلي القدير ان يسهل عليك كل صعب و ان يوفقك في جميع امتحاناتك و يهديك النجاح من ابسط طرقه .. يارب.  واشكرك اخي على مشاعرك وكلماتك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## [email protected]

اخي الكريم ذكرت في الدرس الثاني ان  اقتصاد قوي = عملة قوية اقتصاد ضعيف = عملة ضعيفة  هل معنى هذا ان اليابان اقتصادها في الفتره الحاليه اقوى من امريكا ودول الاتحاد الاوروبي  لان عملتها الين نلاحظ تفوقها بشكل ملحوظ على الدولار واليورو ؟  تقبل مني كل الاحترام والود  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي الكريم ذكرت في الدرس الثاني ان  اقتصاد قوي = عملة قوية اقتصاد ضعيف = عملة ضعيفة  هل معنى هذا ان اليابان اقتصادها في الفتره الحاليه اقوى من امريكا ودول الاتحاد الاوروبي  لان عملتها الين نلاحظ تفوقها بشكل ملحوظ على الدولار واليورو ؟  تقبل مني كل الاحترام والود

  نعم اخي العزيز سيف كلامك 100%  رغم ان الازمة المالية العالمية طالت كل الدول الكبيرة في العالم ومن ضمنها اليابان الا ان الوضع الاقتصادي في اليابان افضل مما هو عليه في امريكا وبريطانيا ودول اليورو.  وهذا منعكس تماما على شارتات الين مقابل هذه العملات.  اشكرك اخي سيف على السؤال الجيد  فائق تحياتي

----------


## [email protected]

> نعم اخي العزيز سيف كلامك 100%  رغم ان الازمة المالية العالمية طالت كل الدول الكبيرة في العالم ومن ضمنها اليابان الا ان الوضع الاقتصادي في اليابان افضل مما هو عليه في امريكا وبريطانيا ودول اليورو.  وهذا منعكس تماما على شارتات الين مقابل هذه العملات.  اشكرك اخي سيف على السؤال الجيد  فائق تحياتي

 اكرمك الله  :Inlove:  بالتوفيق لك ومنتظرين ومتابعين  دروسك المميزه

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اكرمك الله  بالتوفيق لك ومنتظرين ومتابعين  دروسك المميزه

  اشكرك اخي العزيز سيف على مشاعرك وكلماتك   وبارك الله فيك  انا الآن على وشك اكمال الدرس الثالث   فائق تحياتي

----------


## najem

متابع باهتمام ...
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الفرساني

افادة قيمة ومعلومات رائعة ودروس ممتازة
وعندي سؤال بسيط وهو بالنسبة لقوة العملة وعلى سبيل المثال الين الياباني فكيف تكون العلاقة بين عملة الين
وبين سوق الاسهم الياباني فهل العلاقة طردية او عكسية ؟ حيث فهمت انا بان العلاقة هي علاقة عكسية وبالتالي
فان : 
ارتفاع سوق الاسهم الياباني = انخفاض عملة الين للبلد والعكس صحيح
فارجوا توضيح ذلك وتصحيح المعلومة اذا كان هناك اي خطأ في وجهة نظري 
واذا كانت هذه العلاقة صحيحة فهل هذا ينطبق مع بقية العملات الاخرى وعلاقتها باسواق الاسهم لنفس عملات البلد؟ 
وطلب صغنون لو تفضلت بوضع الدروس في كتاب بملف ورود او بصيغة PDF مرتبة ومنسقة كل درس مستقل
حتى يسهل لنا في متابعة ذلك والاحتفاظ بها كمرجع قيم ومفيد نحتاجه في مكتبتنا الفوركسية 
والى الامام دائما وبارك الله فيك 
تقبل فائق شكري وتقديري    
الفرساني

----------


## a.m.babrish

ان شاء الله متابع معاكم وموضوع ممتاز جدا   اسئل اخي المتداول من المعروف ان النتائج او البيانات التي تصدرها الدول تعكس واقعها الاقتصادي  ولكن لا تعكس نفس الوقع على المتداولين (المضاربين ) لأن نتائج البيانات لا تهمهم بقدر يهمهم رد فعل  الخبر بغض النظر عن كون الخبر سلبي او ايجابي ممكن تشرح هذه النقطة بتفصيل اذا امكن

----------


## Mr.Omani

الف شكر لك على هذه الدروس القيمة في مضمونها والسهلة في أسلوبها وفهمها  
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## ابوهشام

اخي العزيز  حسب معلوماتي البسيطه جدا ان كل دوله تسعى جاهده في انزال قيمة عملتها ليتسنى لها تصدير اكبر قدر مما تصنعه والدليل على ذلك اليابان دوله اقتصاديه قويه ولكن قيمة عملتها مقابل العملات الاخرى متدنيه والمنتجات اليابانيه مكتسحه العالم  هذا والله اعلم  مع فائق احترامي وتقديري لك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> متابع باهتمام ...
> جزاك الله خيراً

  اشكرك اخي نجم على المتابعة والاهتمام  بارك لله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> افادة قيمة ومعلومات رائعة ودروس ممتازة
> وعندي سؤال بسيط وهو بالنسبة لقوة العملة وعلى سبيل المثال الين الياباني فكيف تكون العلاقة بين عملة الين
> وبين سوق الاسهم الياباني فهل العلاقة طردية او عكسية ؟ حيث فهمت انا بان العلاقة هي علاقة عكسية وبالتالي
> فان : 
> ارتفاع سوق الاسهم الياباني = انخفاض عملة الين للبلد والعكس صحيح
> فارجوا توضيح ذلك وتصحيح المعلومة اذا كان هناك اي خطأ في وجهة نظري 
> واذا كانت هذه العلاقة صحيحة فهل هذا ينطبق مع بقية العملات الاخرى وعلاقتها باسواق الاسهم لنفس عملات البلد؟ 
> وطلب صغنون لو تفضلت بوضع الدروس في كتاب بملف ورود او بصيغة PDF مرتبة ومنسقة كل درس مستقل
> حتى يسهل لنا في متابعة ذلك والاحتفاظ بها كمرجع قيم ومفيد نحتاجه في مكتبتنا الفوركسية 
> ...

      اشكرك اخي العزيز الفرساني على المتابعة الجيدة وبارك الله فيك  
بالنسبة للسؤالك المتعلق بعلاقة العملة بأسهم  فأرجوك ان تتقبل مني تأجيل الاجابة على هذا السؤال بعد ان نستوعب جيدا المفاهيم الاساسية للتحليل الاساسي و العوامل المؤثرة به .. حتى لا يتشتت المتابعين من المبتدئين ويكون هنا تسلسل في المفاهيم والافكار. 
اما بالنسبة لتجميع الدروس في ملف PDF  فلا تقلق لاني انوي عمل ذلك بإذن الله  
احييك اخي الفرساني على اهتمامك  
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الف شكر لك على هذه الدروس القيمة في مضمونها والسهلة في أسلوبها وفهمها  
> أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

  اشكرك اخي العزيز السيد عماني على متابعتك وكلامتك   وبإذن الله تكون هذه الدورة مفيدة لك وللجميع  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي العزيز  حسب معلوماتي البسيطه جدا ان كل دوله تسعى جاهده في انزال قيمة عملتها ليتسنى لها تصدير اكبر قدر مما تصنعه والدليل على ذلك اليابان دوله اقتصاديه قويه ولكن قيمة عملتها مقابل العملات الاخرى متدنيه والمنتجات اليابانيه مكتسحه العالم  هذا والله اعلم  مع فائق احترامي وتقديري لك

 اشكرك اخي الكريم ابو هشام على مشاركتك ومتابعتك   ارجو من توضيح ما تقصده بانزال قيمة العملة .. هل تقصد تضعيفها مثل اما ماذا؟  وبالنسبة لعملة اليابان ( الين ) فأعتقد اخي انها قوية مقابل الدولار واليورو والباوند وليس متدنية.. على العموم ارجوا توضيح وجهة نظرك اكثر فربما لم افهمك بعد.  مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Tato4all

> اما بالنسبة لتجميع الدروس في ملف PDF  فلا تقلق لاني انوي عمل ذلك بإذن الله  
> احييك اخي الفرساني على اهتمامك  
> مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

 سبقتنى كنت ناوى اعملهالك هدية يلا مش مشكلة اكيد انت حتجمعها احسن منى

----------


## ابوهشام

> اشكرك اخي الكريم ابو هشام على مشاركتك ومتابعتك    ارجو من توضيح ما تقصده بانزال قيمة العملة .. هل تقصد تضعيفها مثل اما ماذا؟  وبالنسبة لعملة اليابان ( الين ) فأعتقد اخي انها قوية مقابل الدولار واليورو والباوند وليس متدنية.. على العموم ارجوا توضيح وجهة نظرك اكثر فربما لم افهمك بعد.  مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

 ربما اكون خاطئا او ربما لم استطع ايصال ما اقصد   يعني بالعاميه اليابان تحاول اضعاف عملتها امام العملات الاخرى وضخ عمولتها في السوق بقوه هذا من خلال متابعتي لمحللي القنوات الفضائيه  انا ماريد معرفته هل هذا صحيح ام اني فهمت خطأ ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## عثمان نشأت

معك والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## shakl

اخي اشكرك على نشاطك وافادتك
ارجو اخباري بالنسب لمواعيد الاخبار متى تكون وكيف نتعامل معها؟

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ان شاء الله متابع معاكم وموضوع ممتاز جدا   اسئل اخي المتداول من المعروف ان النتائج او البيانات التي تصدرها الدول تعكس واقعها الاقتصادي  ولكن لا تعكس نفس الوقع على المتداولين (المضاربين ) لأن نتائج البيانات لا تهمهم بقدر يهمهم رد فعل  الخبر بغض النظر عن كون الخبر سلبي او ايجابي ممكن تشرح هذه النقطة بتفصيل اذا امكن

  اشكرك اخي الكريم على المتابعة والاهتمام  اخي العزيز كلامك صحيح 100% ولكن نترك شرح هذه النقطة بالذات بعد عدة دروس ان شاء الله وعلى مهلك   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سبقتنى كنت ناوى اعملهالك هدية يلا مش مشكلة اكيد انت حتجمعها احسن منى

   اشكرك اخي وانا قبلت الهدية .. فتوكل على الله   جزاك الله خيرا   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ربما اكون خاطئا او ربما لم استطع ايصال ما اقصد   يعني بالعاميه اليابان تحاول اضعاف عملتها امام العملات الاخرى وضخ عمولتها في السوق بقوه هذا من خلال متابعتي لمحللي القنوات الفضائيه  انا ماريد معرفته هل هذا صحيح ام اني فهمت خطأ ولك جزيل الشكر

 نعم اخي ابو هشام انت فهمت صح مثل ما فهمتك انا الآن   حكومة اليابان تعمل على تثبيت عملتها .. اي دعمها ولكن باسلوب ذكي .. او يمكن ان نسميه خفي  فهي تعمل على تضعيف عملتها امام العملات لرئسية في العالم كي ترفع من صادراتها التي ستصبح ارخص طبعا .. وعندما ترتفع صادراتها .. تعود عملتها الى قوتها مرة ثانية.. يعني خدعة مدروسة.  وبإذن الله سنتناول هذه الفكرة عندما نشرح قانون العرض والطلب .. في الدرس القادم.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> معك والله يجزيك الخير

  وانا ايضا معك ومع جميع متتبعي الموضوع.   وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز عثمان   فائق تحياتي

----------


## السديري

بارك الله فيك ياعزيزي المتداول 
 وبانتظار الجزء الثالث  
والله يعينك
 ع  
الاسئلة   
والى الامام يالغالي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي اشكرك على نشاطك وافادتك
> ارجو اخباري بالنسب لمواعيد الاخبار متى تكون وكيف نتعامل معها؟

  اخي العزيز shakl بالنسبة للخبار فهي لها اجندة خاصة تسمى الاجندة الاقتصادية يمكنك متابعتها وومنتدانا المتداول العربي يعرض هذه الاجندة بشكل اسبوعي .. اي اخبار الاسبوع بالكامل وموجودة من بين المواضيع المثبتة في هذا القسم.  أما موضوع كيف نتعامل معها .. فأصبر قليلا حتى نصل لهذه النقطة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيك ياعزيزي المتداول 
>  وبانتظار الجزء الثالث  
> والله يعينك
>  ع  
> الاسئلة   
> والى الامام يالغالي

  الله يبارك فيك اخي السديري على متابعتك واهتمامك  الدرس الثالث الليلة بإذن لله   والله يعيننا جميعا على هذه الدروس و استيعابها بالشكل المطلوب  مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## محمد سلامة

شكرا على الموضمع الحلو و المنسق و اتمنى لك التوفيق انشاءالله  :Eh S(7):    فعلا التحليل الاساسي محتاج دراسة اكتر مننا و محتاج نديله حقه و انشاءالله يكون التعليم على ايدك   بس عندي نقطة مهمه التحليل الفني مبيتغرش مع الزمن يعني مسلن الدعوم هيه هيه و خطوط الترند هيه هيه اما التحليل الاساسي فبيتغير على حسب الوقت و الحالة الاقتصادية فكل فترة من الفترات بتتحكم فيها عوامل مختلفة  و شكرا و بالتوفيق انشاءالله  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على الموضمع الحلو و المنسق و اتمنى لك التوفيق انشاءالله    فعلا التحليل الاساسي محتاج دراسة اكتر مننا و محتاج نديله حقه و انشاءالله يكون التعليم على ايدك   بس عندي نقطة مهمه التحليل الفني مبيتغرش مع الزمن يعني مسلن الدعوم هيه هيه و خطوط الترند هيه هيه اما التحليل الاساسي فبيتغير على حسب الوقت و الحالة الاقتصادية فكل فترة من الفترات بتتحكم فيها عوامل مختلفة  و شكرا و بالتوفيق انشاءالله

 ملحوظة الاتنين واحد بيعتمدوا على الماضى
التحليل الفنى سواء دعم ومقاومة وترندات كلها بيانات سابقة وبتستنتج منها القادم 
كذلك التحليل الاساسى بتعتمد على البيانات الماضية لتتوقع القادم

----------


## محمد سلامة

> ملحوظة الاتنين واحد بيعتمدوا على الماضى  التحليل الفنى سواء دعم ومقاومة وترندات كلها بيانات سابقة وبتستنتج منها القادم  كذلك التحليل الاساسى بتعتمد على البيانات الماضية لتتوقع القادم

 تمام يا استاذ سمير  بس انا اصدي ان كل فترة وليها متغيراتها الاقتصادية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام يا استاذ سمير  بس انا اصدي ان كل فترة وليها متغيراتها الاقتصادية

 اكيد ياغالى وايضا الفنية
بس حبيت اضيف ان الخطا فى الاساسى اكبر من الخطأ فى الفنى 
فى الفنى ممكن تخرج مع كسر دعم او مقاومة او ترند او نموذج 
لكن فى الاساسى لو مقتنع باتجاه ممكن تصبر لو عكس عليك مئات النقط وبعد كده تتغير المعطيات كما تفضلت ويكون السعر بعد كتير عنه

----------


## hhsh

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة من عضو جديد 
وفي أنتظار الدرس الثالث بأذن الله تعالي
ومشكور علي مجهودك أخي الكريم

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا على الموضمع الحلو و المنسق و اتمنى لك التوفيق انشاءالله    فعلا التحليل الاساسي محتاج دراسة اكتر مننا و محتاج نديله حقه و انشاءالله يكون التعليم على ايدك   بس عندي نقطة مهمه التحليل الفني مبيتغرش مع الزمن يعني مسلن الدعوم هيه هيه و خطوط الترند هيه هيه اما التحليل الاساسي فبيتغير على حسب الوقت و الحالة الاقتصادية فكل فترة من الفترات بتتحكم فيها عوامل مختلفة  و شكرا و بالتوفيق انشاءالله

  اخي العزيز محمد سلامة اشكرك على متابعتك   وكما اجابك الاستاذ سمير اطال الله عمره  
فإن سواء التحليل الفني او الاساسي خاضع لما هو على ارض الواقع وتنعكس هذه الوقائع سواء على الاخبار او على الشارت.  اشكرك مرة ثانية على المتابعة وعلى سؤالك   وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ملحوظة الاتنين واحد بيعتمدوا على الماضى
> التحليل الفنى سواء دعم ومقاومة وترندات كلها بيانات سابقة وبتستنتج منها القادم 
> كذلك التحليل الاساسى بتعتمد على البيانات الماضية لتتوقع القادم

  

> اكيد ياغالى وايضا الفنية
> بس حبيت اضيف ان الخطا فى الاساسى اكبر من الخطأ فى الفنى 
> فى الفنى ممكن تخرج مع كسر دعم او مقاومة او ترند او نموذج 
> لكن فى الاساسى لو مقتنع باتجاه ممكن تصبر لو عكس عليك مئات النقط وبعد كده تتغير المعطيات كما تفضلت ويكون السعر بعد كتير عنه

  أشكرك اخي وحبيبي الاستاذ سمير على متابعة الموضوع واجابة الاخوة   وزادك الله من علمه ونعيمه انت وذريتك اجميعن   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
>  من عضو جديد 
> وفي أنتظار الدرس الثالث بأذن الله تعالي
> ومشكور علي مجهودك أخي الكريم

  اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز ونورت الموضوع والمنتدى ايضا   والشكر موصول لك ولكل من يتابع الموضوع   الدرس الثالث بعد ثواني بإذن الله 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

أعتذار 
الاخوة الكرام المتابعين للموضوع  
أعتذر منك لتأخري بوضع الدرس الثالث ولكني ومن يوم امس امر بوعكة صحية ولكن والحمد لله في تحسن الآن 
فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   وبه نستعين     رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الفني     الدرس الثالث    بعنون:    == مفاهيم اساسية ==      انتهى الدرس السابق بالسؤال التالي:    أين أجد كل هذه المعلومات وكيف يمكننا فهمها وتقييمها؟    ولكي نفهم الاجابة على هذه السؤال جيدا ، لا بد لنا من التطرق لبعض أهم المفاهيم التي  تدعم  التحليل الاساسي    1 – مفهوم او سياسة العرض والطلب    اعتقد ان الكل هنا سمع بهذا المفهوم فهو اشهر واهم المفاهيم في عالم تبادل العملات      العرض والطلب هما من يجعل اسعر العملات ترتفع وتنخفض و يحعل من ازواج العملات على الشارتات تتحرك جنوبا وشمالا      ولنفهم ذلك نضرب مثلا بسيطاً    حدث مرة في دولة ما ( منعا للاحراج ) ان السكر قل وشح من الاسواق و ذلك لأن الجهة الرئيسية الموردة للسكر الى هذا الدولة اوقفت توريده لاسباب تخصها .. فماذا حدث    كان الكليو جرام سكر قبل الازمة بـ 0.20 دولار ولكن اثناء الازمة وبشكل سريع وصل كيلو جرام السكر الى 0.40 و 0.5 دولار      لماذا؟    طبعا كل الناس تعرف الاجابة .. لانه لم يعد هناك سكر في الاسواق والتجار الذين لازال عندهم سكر للبيع رفعوا سعر السكر الى الضعف وربما اكثر.    هذه ظاهرة طبيعية جدا وكلنا نتفهمها و نعرفها وليس فقط بالنسبة للسكر ولكن لأي سلعة أخرى    لنغوص وسط هذه الحالة لنفهم أكثر    عندما كان السكر متوفر في الاسواق كانت هناك حالة توازن بين العرض والطلب      أي كانت عمليات عرض السكر في الاسوق للبيع متناسبة مع عمليات شراءه من قبل الناس ولذلك حدث بما يسمى بالاستقرار لسعر السكر  و بالطبع هذا الاستقرار ناتج عن التناسب بين عملية عرض السكر للبيع وايضا عملية طلب السكر للشراء    هذه العملية من التوازن بين العرض والطلب يهدف اليها كل اقتصاد حتى لا يحصل توتر للتجار وايضا للمستهلكين كما حدث عندما قل السكر في الاسواق      نكمل القصة ..    عندما امتنعت الدولة المصدرة للسكر الى الدولة الاخرى ، قل السكر طبعا في الاسواق واصبح الناس تطلب السكر بالحاح من التجار مما ادى الى رفع اسعار السكر      طبعا التجار اذا شعروا ان الناس في حاجة الى سلعة ما وتطلبها بكثرة فانهم برفعون اسعار تلك السلعة مباشرة      الاسباب لرفع اسعار السلع المطلوبة هي كالآتي:    أولا .. الجشع وعدم القناعة بالربح المعقول واستغلال فرصة ازدياد الطلب علي السلعة      ثانيا .. الصعوبة في توفير السلعة وزيادة التكاليف لتوفيرها .. فالتاجر ربما فقد مصادره الطبيعية للحصول على السلعة وبالاسعار المتعارف عليها .. فيلجأ لمصادر اخرى للحصول عليها وباسعار جديدة ستكون اغلى من الاسعار قبل ارتفاع الطلب على السلعة    في عالم العملات يحدث نفس السيناريو .. وباستمرار لان حركة بيع وشراء العملة حركة اكبر بكثير من حركة بيع السكر بالطبع      ففي كل يوم يتم المتاجرة ( التداول ) بالملايين ان لم نقل بالمليارات وبجميع العملات فسوق العملات سوق ضخم تشيرك في العديد من الاطراف الصغير مثلا كالفراد والكبيرة كالبنوك و المؤسسات والحكومات ايضا    وبالتالي ونتيجة لحركة التداول الضخمة ونتيجة للعوامل العديدة التي تؤثر في اسعار العملات كما نوهنا في الدرس الماضي فإن عملية العرض والطلب تحدث باستمرار      فكلما زاد الطلب على عملة معينة ارتفع سعرها وبالعكس كلما زاد العرض على عملة معينة انخفض سعرها      نعطي مثل على العملات لتقريب الفكرة اكثر    لنفرض ان دولة ما زادت صادراتها هذا الاسبوع بشكل كبير .. ماذا سيحدث لعملتها في رأيك؟    ما دامت ستبيع منتجاتها لدولة اخرى فإن هذه الاخيرة تحتاج لعملة الدولة المصدرة كي تشتري هذه الصادرات وعليه فإن طلبا زائدا حدث لعملة هذه الدولة المصدرة      وما دام الطلب زاد على عملتها فإنها سوف ترتفع ولو قليلا      توضيح اكثر      استراليا زادت صادراتها لهذا الشهر بنسبة 20% .. ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث    الدول المستوردة للبضائع من استراليا ستحتاج للدولار الاسترالي لسداد قيمة هذه البضائع المستوردة      سيزيد الطلب على الدولار الاسترالي نتيجة لذلك      وعليه فإنه طالما زارد الطلب على الدولار الاسترالي فإن سعره سيرتفع ولو قليلا    هذه هي سياسة العرض والطلب وهي وان كانت معروفة للكثيرين فإن الالمام بها و استيعابها بشكل كبير سيجعلك محلل اساسي ممتاز      ملاحظة      بالطبع ليس فقط موضوع الصادرات هو الذي سيرفع من نسبة طلب العملة ولكن هذ مجرد مثال وفي  الحقيقة يتحكم في سياسة العرض والطلب عوامل كثيرة جدا كما سنعرف لاحقا بإذن الله    واجب بيتي      من المتوقع ان تعلن حكومة دولة ما عن توفير عملتها في الدولة بشكل اكبر ، فهل تتوقع ان ترتفع هذه العملة ام تنخفض ، ولماذا؟    فائق تحياتي

----------


## bokra

> أعتذار  الاخوة الكرام المتابعين للموضوع   أعتذر منك لتأخري بوضع الدرس الثالث ولكني ومن يوم امس امر بوعكة صحية ولكن والحمد لله في تحسن الآن  فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

 الف سلامة عليك اخوي ان شاء الله تكون احسن دلوقتي ربنا يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

----------


## balgiki

الف لاباس عليك 
والدرس الثالث مفيد جدا 
جزاك الله خير   
بالنسبه للواجب البيتي 
اتوقع العمله سوف ترتفع لان الدوله وفرت زياده بالعمله بسبب الطلب عليها من الدول الاخرى 
فهي زادت نقودها بسبب كثره الطلب عليها 
والله اعلم

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

ألف سلامه عليك يا أخي أحمد بصراحة درس جميل جداَ  وبالنسبه للواجب: فأتوقع أن تنخفض العملة لأن الدولة زادت نسبه العرض لعملتها وبالتالي ستنخفض العملة

----------


## aazerar

سلامتك من الوعكة أخي و الله يشفيك بشفائه. سجلني من المتابعين  و جواب الواجب المنزلي هو أن العملة ستنخفض  كلما زاد الإحتياط من شيء قلت قيمته ولو كان ذهب؟ إلا من الصلات و الحسنات  :Good:  و ربنا يوفقك

----------


## a.m.babrish

حمداللة على السلامة  
وبالنسبة للواجب المنزلي  
انه في حالة زيادة النقد الداخلي فأن الحكومة تسعى لزيادة الانفاق الداخلي ومن ثم زيادة الاستهلاك واذا كانت الدوله تعتمد على الاستيراد بشكل كامل فأن هذا يؤدي الى انخفاض عملتها مقابل العملات الاخرى, ايضا مع الاستمرار في العرض النقدي ينتج عنة زيادة في الاسعار وهذا هو ما يسمى التضخم وفي هذه الحالة فان السياسة النقدية تظطر الى رفع سعر الفائدة وتدخل الدولة في مرحلة تضخم مما يؤدي الى خفض الانتاج وخفض الاستهلاك  . التوقع انخفاض قيمة عملتها

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

الحمد لله على سلامتك و حفظك الله و عافاك.

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي فعملة هذه الدولة ستنخفض.

----------


## sarashash

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع    أما عن  الواجب،  فأعتقد الأتي:  بالنسبة لقوانين العرض والطلب بمفهومها البسيط*  فإن زيادة عرض أي سلعة أو عملة فسيؤدي ذلك إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة أو السلعة.*   أما بالنسبة للدولة فالأوضاع متداخلة فزيادة عرض النقود سوف تؤدي إلى التضخم والتضخم يعني أن الأسعار مرتفعة داخل الدولة وبالنسبة للدول الاخرى فلا تقوم الأخيرة باستيراد السلع من تلك الدولة لأنها تعتبرها مرتفعة بالنسبة لها وبالتالي ستنخفض قيمة العملة.   ولكن من ناحية أخرى ستدفع الضغوط التضخمية  البنك المركزي إلى رفع سعر الفائدة وبالتالي سيزداد الطلب على العملة للاستفادة من سعر الفائدة المرتفع - إذا كان مرتفع نسبيا عن أسعار فائدة العملات الاخرى- وبالتالي سترتفع قيمة العملة.    فالوضع يختلف على المدى القريب أو البعيد وعن الإجراءات التي تتخذها الدولة للتعامل مع الأوضاع.  والله أعلم

----------


## Tato4all

> أعتذار  الاخوة الكرام المتابعين للموضوع   أعتذر منك لتأخري بوضع الدرس الثالث ولكني ومن يوم امس امر بوعكة صحية ولكن والحمد لله في تحسن الآن  فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

  اف الف لا بأس عليك اخى احمد شفاك الله واعانك على مجهودك معانا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
بالنسبة للواجب  
اتوقع تنخفض لأنه كما فى المثال كلما زاد المعروض قل السعر  :Emoticon1:

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ احمد على الدرس وبالنسبه للواجب اعتقد انه هتنزل لانه العرض زاد على الطلب 
ولكنى انا لى سوال هنا هو انا اعرف من اين انه العرض زاد على الطلب يعنى ممكن الدوله زودت العرض حتى توازن الطلب لكى تستقر عملتها وقد لا تستطيع ان توازن او قد يكون ذلك فقط على المدى القصير فانا اعرف من اين النسبه بين العرض والطلب والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## ابوهشام

الف لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله  توقعي والله اعلم ترتفع عملتها لان السيوله زادت داخل الدوله وليس خارجها وبالتالي تكون شحيحه على المستورد من هذه الدوله فاما ان يبحث عن عملة الدوله او مقايضتها بصادرات منه مقابل الواردات  هذا والله اعلم

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الف لاباس عليك 
> والدرس الثالث مفيد جدا 
> جزاك الله خير   
> بالنسبه للواجب البيتي 
> اتوقع العمله سوف ترتفع لان الدوله وفرت زياده بالعمله بسبب الطلب عليها من الدول الاخرى 
> فهي زادت نقودها بسبب كثره الطلب عليها 
> والله اعلم

  أشكرك أخي العزيز على مشاعرك الطيبة   بالنسبة للواجب   ما دام زادت العملة فإن العرض زاد وما دام العرض زاد فإن العملة ستنخفض .. اي ستينخض سعرها مقابل العملات الأخرى  وكمعلومة ، الدولة لا تضخ عملتها بشكل كبير لان الطلب زاد عليها وانما تحاول دائما المحافضة على التوازن بين العرض والطلب.  اشكرك اخي على حسن المتابعة  وبارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ألف سلامه عليك يا أخي أحمد بصراحة درس جميل جداَ  وبالنسبه للواجب: فأتوقع أن تنخفض العملة لأن الدولة زادت نسبه العرض لعملتها وبالتالي ستنخفض العملة

  اشكرك اخي العزيز اسلام الحربي على مشاعرك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك  وبالنسبة لاجابتك في صحيحة 100%  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سلامتك من الوعكة أخي و الله يشفيك بشفائه. سجلني من المتابعين  و جواب الواجب المنزلي هو أن العملة ستنخفض  كلما زاد الإحتياط من شيء قلت قيمته ولو كان ذهب؟ إلا من الصلات و الحسنات  و ربنا يوفقك

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على مشاعرك الطيبة   واهلا بك معنا   نعم ستنخفض العملة لانه زاد عرضها في الاسواق   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> حمداللة على السلامة  
> وبالنسبة للواجب المنزلي  
> انه في حالة زيادة النقد الداخلي فأن الحكومة تسعى لزيادة الانفاق الداخلي ومن ثم زيادة الاستهلاك واذا كانت الدوله تعتمد على الاستيراد بشكل كامل فأن هذا يؤدي الى انخفاض عملتها مقابل العملات الاخرى, ايضا مع الاستمرار في العرض النقدي ينتج عنة زيادة في الاسعار وهذا هو ما يسمى التضخم وفي هذه الحالة فان السياسة النقدية تظطر الى رفع سعر الفائدة وتدخل الدولة في مرحلة تضخم مما يؤدي الى خفض الانتاج وخفض الاستهلاك  . التوقع انخفاض قيمة عملتها

  اشكرك اخي الكريم على مشاعرك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك  اجابتك 100%  وسنتناول بإذن الله مفهوم التضخم في المرة القادمة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الحمد لله على سلامتك و حفظك الله و عافاك.

     اشكرك اخي العزيز نورالدين على مشاعرك الطيبة و حفظك الله من كل سوء  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي فعملة هذه الدولة ستنخفض.

   اجابة صحيحة   بارك الله فيك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع    أما عن  الواجب،  فأعتقد الأتي:  بالنسبة لقوانين العرض والطلب بمفهومها البسيط*  فإن زيادة عرض أي سلعة أو عملة فسيؤدي ذلك إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة أو السلعة.*   أما بالنسبة للدولة فالأوضاع متداخلة فزيادة عرض النقود سوف تؤدي إلى التضخم والتضخم يعني أن الأسعار مرتفعة داخل الدولة وبالنسبة للدول الاخرى فلا تقوم الأخيرة باستيراد السلع من تلك الدولة لأنها تعتبرها مرتفعة بالنسبة لها وبالتالي ستنخفض قيمة العملة.   ولكن من ناحية أخرى ستدفع الضغوط التضخمية  البنك المركزي إلى رفع سعر الفائدة وبالتالي سيزداد الطلب على العملة للاستفادة من سعر الفائدة المرتفع - إذا كان مرتفع نسبيا عن أسعار فائدة العملات الاخرى- وبالتالي سترتفع قيمة العملة.    فالوضع يختلف على المدى القريب أو البعيد وعن الإجراءات التي تتخذها الدولة للتعامل مع الأوضاع.  والله أعلم

  اهلا وسهلا بك أخي العزيز في منتداك المتداول العربي  وفي هذا الموضوع   بالنسبة بإجابتك التي اشرت اليها بالاحمر فهي 100%   اما بما يتعلق بالتضخم واسعار الفائدة فأرجوا تأجيل الكلام عنهما حتى اتناولهما بالشرح   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اف الف لا بأس عليك اخى احمد شفاك الله واعانك على مجهودك معانا 
> بالنسبة للواجب  
> اتوقع تنخفض لأنه كما فى المثال كلما زاد المعروض قل السعر

  اشكرك اخي العزيز تاتو على مشاعرك الطيبة وبارك الله الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء  اجابتك صحيحة 100%  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## adel_s

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ احمد على الدرس وبالنسبه للواجب اعتقد انه هتنزل لانه العرض زاد على الطلب 
> ولكنى انا لى سوال هنا هو انا اعرف من اين انه العرض زاد على الطلب يعنى ممكن الدوله زودت العرض حتى توازن الطلب لكى تستقر عملتها وقد لا تستطيع ان توازن او قد يكون ذلك فقط على المدى القصير فانا اعرف من اين النسبه بين العرض والطلب والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على مشاركتك ومتابعتك للموضوع   اجابتك سليمة اخي   اما بخصوص ان الدولة تضخ عملتها في الاسواق كل تستقر او كي يتوازن العرض والطلب فهذا نادر الحدوث في الظروف الطبيعية لأن كل دولة تسعى لرفع من مستوى اقتصادها أي لرفع من قوة عملتها وهذا لن يحدث بزيادة نسبة العرض على الطلب.  لكي تستوعب هذه النقطة اكثر .. نرجع لمثال السكر   في الحالات الطبيعية ..اي في حالة توازن العرض والطلب بالنسبة لاسعار السكر فإن سعر كيلو السكر كان 0.20 دولار وعندما حدث وان زاد الطلب على السكر لنقصانه في الاسواق ..ارتفع سعر كيلو السكر الى 0.40 وهذا السعر غير مألوف للناس ولذلك نقول انه لا يوجد توازن بين العرض والطلب .. في المقابل لو زاد عرض السكر في الاسواق .. اي زادت كميات السكر بشكل كبير في السوق وفوق اللازم فإن التجار سيسعون للتخلص منه وبيعه لان الكميات كبيرة فيخقضون سعر الكيلو ليصبح على سبيل المثال 0.18 او 0.15 دولار  ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة وضحت   واي سؤال تفضل اخي العزيز   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الف لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله  توقعي والله اعلم ترتفع عملتها لان السيوله زادت داخل الدوله وليس خارجها وبالتالي تكون شحيحه على المستورد من هذه الدوله فاما ان يبحث عن عملة الدوله او مقايضتها بصادرات منه مقابل الواردات  هذا والله اعلم

  أخي العزيز ابو هشام اشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك   اخي عندما تكثر العملة في الدولة فإن ذلك يعني زيادة العرض وبالتالي انخفاض العملة   ولكن فيما يتعلق بالصادرات .. فهذا صحيح .. قد تكثر صادرات الدولة بعد انخفاض عملتها مما يؤدي الى زيادة الطلب عليها فترتفع من جديد   ولكن هذا السيناريو يحتاج ليتحقق عوامل كثيرة منها نوعية الصادرات ( ان وجدت اصلا ) و اقتصاد الدول المستوردة و الفترة الزمنية التي تستمر فيها حركة الصادرات هذه وغيرها من العوامل.  فائق تحياني

----------


## [email protected]

والله دروسك قيمه جدا وسهله الفهم  جزاك الله كل الخير  :Eh S(7):  واحلى هديه للموضوع مكعبات سكر للاخوه المتابعين  :Big Grin:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع

  وجزاك الله مثل ما قلت واكثر   اتمنى منك المتابعة والمشاركة معنا اخي العزيز عادل  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> والله دروسك قيمه جدا وسهله الفهم  جزاك الله كل الخير  واحلى هديه للموضوع مكعبات سكر للاخوه المتابعين

  أشكرك اخي سيف على المتابعة و على كلماتك الجميلة   وشكرا على الهدية اللذيذة  :Stick Out Tongue:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## hhsh

> أعتذار 
> الاخوة الكرام المتابعين للموضوع  
> أعتذر منك لتأخري بوضع الدرس الثالث ولكني ومن يوم امس امر بوعكة صحية ولكن والحمد لله في تحسن الآن 
> فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

 *ألف سلامة عليك أستاذنا الغالي 
معلش انا جاي متأخر عشان كنت تعبان برضو شوية 
الحمد لله علي كل شئ 
وانا شايف كل الاخوة ماشاء الله عليهم جاوبوا علي الواجب  
والحمد لله كان أجابتي بيني وبين نفسي صح ،، العملة ستنخفض لزيادة المعروض منها  نلتقي في الدرس القادم أن شاء الله*

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   وبه نستعين    رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الفني     تابع للدرس الثالث     == مفاهيم اساسية ==        نتباع معا اهم المفاهيم المتعلقة بالتحليل الاساسي واليوم سنتحدث عن:   2 - التضخم Inflation      كثيرا ما نسمع بهذه الكلمة في مجال الاقتصاد وبالطبع في مجال تبادل العملات      فماذا تعني هذه الكلمة؟    لنجعلها بسيطة    التضخم هو ارتفاع الاسعار      أسعار ماذا؟    أسعار السلع والخدمات في الدولة    ولماذا ارتفعت هذه الاسعار؟    ارتفعت للاسباب الآتية    1 – ضعف السياسة الاقتصادية بالدولة   2 – ضعف الانتاج المحلي      3 – ارتفاع الاجور والمرتبات    4 – زيادة الطلب على السلع والمنتجات   5 - اختلال في عمليتي التصدير والاستيراد        ولفهم هذه الاسباب نضرب كالعادة مثال         عبدالخالق ( 50 سنة ) رجل ميسور الحال وذلك لانه ورث عن ابيه ثروة لا بأس بها مكنته من الاقامة بفيلا العائلة المكونة من ثلاث طوابق و ملحق بها مزرعة جميلة بها العديد من الشجيرات المثمرة بالاضافة الى بقرتين و 25 رأس من الماشية و ايضا حضيرة للدواجن بالاضافة الى حديقة ورود وازهار رائعة كان والده ينتج منها عدد كبير بشتى انواعها ويبيعها في مدن ودول مجاورة لانها رائعة وتستحق ذلك    بالطبع لكي يدير كل ذلك فهو يستعين بمجموعة من العمال والخدم للمساعدة في امور المزرعة و البيت و الحديقة وخلافه    عائلة عبدالخالق تتكون من 8 افراد .. هم زوجته ( كثيرة المطالب ) واخته المطلقة و والدته بالاضافة الى اولاده الخمسة ( بنتان 5 ، 7 سنوات و 3 اولاد 9 ، 14 ، 18 سنة )      كان والد عبدالخالق رحمه الله بزنس مان من الدرجة الاولى وكان يدير كل ممتلكاته بشكل رائع لدرجة ان معضم متطلبات الفيلا كانت ذاتية .. اي من مزرعته .. اللحوم ، الخضروات و الفواكه وايضا الالبان و حتى الورود اما المتطلبات الاخرى فقد كان يعتمد على احد موظفينه لشراءها من مصادرها الجيدة و الرخيصة واحيانا يتطلب ذلك جلب هذه الاحتياجات من مدينة او دولة اخرى    عبدالخالق يعمل كمدرس لغة عربية ولم يكن يعي اي شئ مما كان والده يفعل فماذا فعل؟    كان عدد الموظفين والعمال والخدم في الفيلا 12 بين من يعمل في المزرعة و في الحظائر و في الحديقة وغيرهم بالاضافة الى المحاسب الذي كان يعتمد عليه والد عبدالخالق في متابعة كل العمليات الحسابية و متابعة المحلات والديون والمشتريات والمبيعات وغير ذلك    اعتقد عبدالخالق ان عدد العمال اكثر مما ينبغي فقلص عددهم الى 6 بادئا بالمحاسب لان في اعتقاده ان عمله زائد ولا فائدة منه وتليه موظف المبيعات والمشتريات الذي كان يبيع ما يزيد من منتجات ذاتيه وورود لمحلات و تجار في المدينة واحيانا خارج المدينة بل خارج البلاد و احد العاملين في الحديقة وهم اثنين معتقدا او واحد كافي لرعاية الورود النادرة والجميلة والحقيقة التي غابت عنه ان مصدر اموال والده رحمه الله الاساسية هي هذه الورود الرائعة والنادرة      بعد فترة من الزمن      قل انتاج المزرعة والحظائر و الورود طبعا ووجد عبدالخالق نفسه مضطرا لشراء العديد من المتطلبات من الاسواق والمحلات الخارجية      بالاضافة الى ان العمال في المزرعة والعامل في الحديقة و ايضا الخدم في البيت طالبوا بزيادة رواتبهم واجورهم لان عبئا اضافيا انهال عليهم بعد تسريح نصفهم تقريبا ، مما اضطر عبدالخالق لرفع اجورهم قليلا كي لا يفقدهم      بعد فترة من الزمن      قل الانتاج اكثر و ازدادت المصاريف لشراء متطلبات البيت باسعار اكبر بدل ان كانت باسعار رمزية تتمثل في تكلفتها فقط ايام كانت تنتج في البيت      بالطبع الزوجة و الاولاد واحيانا اخته ووالدته تطلب بعض الامور التي كانو متعودين عليها ايام والده ولكن الآن اصبح الانتاج اقل مما سبق ولا يغطي طلباتهم وهو مضطر لشراء كل هذه الاحتياجات باسعار اكبر واصبح عبدالخالق مضطرا لدفع مبالغ اكبر واكبر كي يلبي رغباتهم .. بالاضافة الى ان العمال لم يكفوا عن طلب رفع اجورهم لانهم يحتاجون هم ايضا لاحتياجات كانوا  يوفرونها من الانتاج المحلي ايضا مثل الخضروات والفواكه و اللحوم والالبان .. الخ وبالطبع كانوا يشترون ذلك بأسعار اقل      وهكذا      سائت امور الانتاج  وارتفعت تكاليف الانتاج ( اللجوء لمنتجات خارجية )      سائت امور البيع والشراء ( التصدير والاستيراد )    ارتفعت المصاريف والاجور والمرتبات ( زادت العملة في السوق )      زاد الطلب على المنتجات ( ارتفعت الاسعار )      وهذا هو بكل بساطة التضخم      فسوء السياسة الاقتصادية و سوء عمليات التصدير والاستيراد و ارتفاع الاجور والمصاريف تؤدي بلا شك الى ارتفاع الاسعار وهذا هو التضخم         كان والد عبدالخالق رجل اقتصاد ممتاز وكان يحسب لكل امر حسابه و كان يوازن بين العرض والطلب وايضا بين الصادرات والواردات و كان اقتصاد بيته (دولته) قوي      اما عبدالخالق فكانت سياسته الاقتصادية قاصرة و ليست حكيمة مما ادى الى تدهور الاقتصاد من ضعف للانتاج و زيادة في توفير العملة ( رفع الاجور ) والاعتماد على المنتج الاجنبي وهذا كله يسبب في رفع الاسعار       السؤال الآن    ما هي مضار التضخم؟    بالتأكيد عرفنا او ربما شعرنا بإن عائلة عبدالخالق سائت حالتها نتيجة للسياسة الاقتصادية العقيمة التي ادت بهم الى التضخم ، فما هي مضاره على المدى البعيد؟    1 - من اهم واخطر مضار التضخم هي بالطبع الغلاء وبالتالي ضعف قوة عملة الدولة      يعني ربطة العنق التي كنت تشتريها بـ 5 دولارات ربما لن تستطيع شراءها بـ 10 وربما اكثر من ذلك بمعنى ان العملة ضعفت   2 - الامر الخطير الآخر هو الضرر الذي يصيب قطاع الانتاج في الدولة نظرا للمنافسة الشديدة التي تواجهها المنتجات المحلية غالية الثمن من قبل المنتجات المستوردة الاقل ثمنا      مما يؤدي في النهاية الى زيادة البطالة ( لان المنتج المحلي غير مرغوب ، فما الداعي الى توظيف عمال لانتاجه ) وايضا نتيجة لذلك ينخفض مستوى الدخل المحلي بشكل عام      3 – يحدث نتيجة للتضخم ، اضطراب شديد بين البائعين و المشترين نظرا لارتفاع الاسعار المستمر وعدم توفر المنتج المحلي      كما في مثالنا عن عائلة عبدالخالق ، فقد ساءت الامور بينه وبين من كان والده يتعامل معهم سواء للبيع او للشراء    4 – بالطبع سيتضرر الموظفين في القطاع العام لأن مرتباتهم لا تتماشى مع موجة الغلاء التي تكتسح البلاد مما قد يدفعهم للاقتراض وهذا من شأنه يوفر عملة اكثر في السوق وتزداد الحالة سوءاً    وبالمقارنة بالتجار او رجال الاعمال فإنهم سيربحون من موجة الغلاء بشكل كبير جدا وسيعتبرون محطات لتجميع العملة وهذا ايضا من شأنه اضغاف العملة لتوفرها بكميات كبيرة في السوق    5 – عندما يشعر الناس ان عملة دولتهم اصبحت ضعيفة فإنهم يفكرون في شراء عملة دولة اخرى اقوى من عملتهم للحفاظ على اموالهم      لانهم يعرفون ان عملتهم ستضعف يوما بعد يوم نتيجة الحالة الاقتصادية في البلاد    وقد يلجأ الناس الى شراء مقتنيات عينية مثل الاراضي والمعادن الثمينة وغير ذلك  لانهم يعرفون انها سيزيد سعرها مع الايام فيشترونها .. وهذا من شأنه توفير عملة محلية اكثر في السوق مما يؤدي الى اضعافها مقابل العملات الاخرى    6 – الودائع والمدخرات في البنوك تتعرض لخسائر كبيرة نظرا لارتفاع الاسعار فمن يملك مليون في البنك يصبح كمن يملك نصف او ربما ربع مليون في الواقع لان ماكنت تشتريه بمليون سابقا لا تستطيع ان تشتريه بأقل من مليونين او ثلاثة بعد حدوث التضخم      هذه بعض المضار التي تتعرض لها الدولة اذا اصيبت بالتضخم و هو بالطبع من اسوء الامراض الاقتصادية و علاجه يحتاج الكثير من الجهد والوقت كي تعود الدولة الى حالتها الصحية الطبيعية او قريبا من ذلك      اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في طرح مفهوم التضخم وهو على ما يبدو صعب في كل شئ حتى في الطرح .. 
الشكل التالي يوضح نسب التضخم في جميع دول العالم     ملاحظات 1 - هناك من يعرف التضخم بطرق اخرى و يرجع الاسباب لبعض الامور الاخرى ولكني حاولت ان اضع المفهوم الاقرب والاكثر فائدة لتجارة العملات كي يمكننا كمتداولين في سوق العملات فهم التضخم من هذه الزاوية     2 - للتضخم انواع ولكنه لا يخرج عن هذا المفاهيم وانما يصنف حسب تأثيره ، فمثلا التضخم المفتوح هو التضخم الذي استفحل ولم يعد بالمقدور السيطرة عليه أو التضخم المكبوت وهو الذي تم السيطرة عليه ولو نسبيا من قبل الدولة و التضخم الزاحف هو التضخم في اوله .. لا زال يحبو .. واخير التضخم الراكض او المسرع وهو التضخم في اسوء حالاته    3 - حدث ان خفضت الولايات المتحدة من عملتها للحفاظ على الميزان التجاري فأدى ذلك ( يمكن عن قصد ) الى تضخم في معظم الدول التي احتياطاتها بالدولار الامريكي والتي تربط عملتها بعملة الولايات المتحدة فمثلا قبل هذه الحادثة كان سعر الريال السعودي على سبيل المثال = 0.3 دولار امريكي وبعد ان تم تخفيض الدولار فمن المحتمل ان يكون الريال مساويا لـ 0.25 دولار اي ان الريال ضعف هو الآخر وهذا بالطبع يؤدي الى التضخم ولكن هذه المرة بسبب اقتصاد دولة اخرى       وان شاء الله في المرة القادمة سأتناول نسبة الفائدة للدول وعلاقتها بالتضخم          واجب بيتي      عندما تضعف العملة جراء التضخم فهل هذا يعتبر ميزة للتصدير ام عيب؟ ولماذا؟    فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

حياك الله اخى المتداول هناك اسلوبك جميل ورائع ومبسط فى القاء المعلومه يجعل الفهم شئ لا بد منه 
بالنسبة للواجب 
يعتبر التضخم ميزة للتصدير لأن عملة هذه الدولة ضعيفة ولكن بشرط ان يكون الأنتاج وجودته كافى للمنافسة ومطلوب لدى الدول الأخرى

----------


## المتداول هناك

> حياك الله اخى المتداول هناك اسلوبك جميل ورائع ومبسط فى القاء المعلومه يجعل الفهم شئ لا بد منه 
> بالنسبة للواجب 
> يعتبر التضخم ميزة للتصدير لأن عملة هذه الدولة ضعيفة ولكن بشرط ان يكون الأنتاج وجودته كافى للمنافسة ومطلوب لدى الدول الأخرى

  أهلا اخي تاتو   متابعة جيدة وبالنسبة للواجب .. نعطي فرصة كمان للاخوة المتابعين   فائق تحياتي

----------


## a.m.babrish

تحية طيبة اخي المتداول هناك 
التوقع لا يعتبر ميزة لان حتى لو زادت الصادرات فأنها سوف تحرقها نسبة التضخم في الدولة حتى الدول المنتجة لاتسعى الى انخفاض في عملتها من جراء التضخم  الا في حالة تدخل البنك المركزي وثبت قيمة العملة مقابل العملات الاخري يعني تحديد سعر العملة من قبل الدولة مثل الوضع الحالى للصين ومحاولة حكومات  الدول الغربية التعويم الصين لعملتها

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

مجهود تشكر هليه
أما الجواب فلا ، فهذا ليس ميزة للدولة.

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

درس جميل جداَ وأسلوب أجمل في الطرح جزاك الله خيراَ أخي أحمد  اما بالنسبه للسؤال فأتصور أن إنخفاض سعر العملة لدوله نتيجة التضخم سيؤثر سلباَ على التصدير  وذلك لسببين: 1- إرتفاع تكاليف الأنتاج للسلع التي تصدرها الدولة 2- مدخول أقل بالنسبة للسلع المصدرة نتيجة إنخفاض سعر العملة بسبب التضخم

----------


## ابوهشام

عندما تضعف العملة جراء التضخم فهل هذا يعتبر ميزة للتصدير ام عيب؟ ولماذا؟ لا اعتقد ان يكون ميزه بل عيب لانه بسبب التضخم تكثر البطاله ويقل الانتاج بل فلربما يزيد الاستيراد باسعار عاليه بسبب ضعف العمله  الله يوفقك على اسلوبك السهل البسيط الموصل للفهم وان يبارك الله في جهدك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تحية طيبة اخي المتداول هناك 
> التوقع لا يعتبر ميزة لان حتى لو زادت الصادرات فأنها سوف تحرقها نسبة التضخم في الدولة حتى الدول المنتجة لاتسعى الى انخفاض في عملتها من جراء التضخم  الا في حالة تدخل البنك المركزي وثبت قيمة العملة مقابل العملات الاخري يعني تحديد سعر العملة من قبل الدولة مثل الوضع الحالى للصين ومحاولة حكومات  الدول الغربية التعويم الصين لعملتها

  اخي العزيز اشكرك على المتابعة والمشاركة في الموضوع  بالنسبة للاجابة فسأخذ منها لو سمحت الشطر الاول فقط وهو صحيح طبعا   اما فيما يتعلق بتحديد العملة من قبل البنك المركزي و موضوع التعويم فإرجوا ان نؤجل الكلام عنه حاليا.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> درس جميل جداَ وأسلوب أجمل في الطرح جزاك الله خيراَ أخي أحمد  اما بالنسبه للسؤال فأتصور أن إنخفاض سعر العملة لدوله نتيجة التضخم سيؤثر سلباَ على التصدير  وذلك لسببين: 1- إرتفاع تكاليف الأنتاج للسلع التي تصدرها الدولة 2- مدخول أقل بالنسبة للسلع المصدرة نتيجة إنخفاض سعر العملة بسبب التضخم

  ومرورك و متابعتك للموضوع اجمل بكثير اخي اسلام الحربي   بالنسبة للاجابة فهي 100%  :015:   :015:   :015:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> عندما تضعف العملة جراء التضخم فهل هذا يعتبر ميزة للتصدير ام عيب؟ ولماذا؟ لا اعتقد ان يكون ميزه بل عيب لانه بسبب التضخم تكثر البطاله ويقل الانتاج بل فلربما يزيد الاستيراد باسعار عاليه بسبب ضعف العمله  الله يوفقك على اسلوبك السهل البسيط الموصل للفهم وان يبارك الله في جهدك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا

 أهلا اخي العزيز ابو هشام واشكرك على المتابعة الجيدة  
اخي اجابتك صحيحة 100% بارك الله فيك   :015:  
مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مجهود تشكر هليه
> أما الجواب فلا ، فهذا ليس ميزة للدولة.

  اخي العزيز نور الدين .. اشكرك على المتابعة الجيدة   نعم اخي لا تعتبر ميزة والسبب ان سعر المنتج سيصبح اغلى بالنسبة للدولة المصدرة وبالطبع ارخص بالنسبة للدولة المستوردة وهذا فيه خسارة شديدة وان كانت المعاملة ستكون بعملة الدولة المصدرة لان ذلك سيتسبب في زيادة العملة في السوق و بالتالي ونسبة العرض تزيد مؤدية الى زيادة الاسعار اكثر واكثر وهكذا.  بارك الله فيك اخي   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## متاجر مبتدئ

لا يعتبر ميزة ولكن قد تسفيد بعض الدول ( اليابان تحديدا )   من ضعف العملة اذا كان اقتصادها يعتمد بشكل كبير على   التصدير ، وقد يؤدي الى ميزة تنافسية من جراء ضعف العملة .   اسلوب مميز ورائع   بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما .

----------


## hhsh

*الف شكر علي الدرس اخي 
والواجب النهاردة صعب شوية  بس لها حل برضو  
موضوع التضخم دا اعتقد بيكون نسبي بعض الشئ 
له فوائد وله مضار  
مثلا في اقتصاد لدولة اليابان يكون مفيد تخفيض قيمة العملة لان صادراتها اكبر من استيرادها  
ومن اسبوعين تقريبا صرح رئيس البنك المركزي الياباني ،، بأنهم سيتجهوا لتخفيض الين لدعم الصادرات  
مع دول أخري الاستيراد اكبر من التصدير  
حدث ولا حرج*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لا يعتبر ميزة ولكن قد تسفيد بعض الدول ( اليابان تحديدا )   من ضعف العملة اذا كان اقتصادها يعتمد بشكل كبير على   التصدير ، وقد يؤدي الى ميزة تنافسية من جراء ضعف العملة .   اسلوب مميز ورائع   بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما .

  اشكرك اخي متاجر مبتدئ على المتابعة والمشاركة  وكما قلت في رأيك فإن التضخم ليس ميزة للتصدير لأن المنتجات المحلية تحتاج لتكاليف اكبر عن قبل كما ان ضعف العملة يجعل من قيمة الصادرات اقل ربحا عن قبل مع ان اسعارها ستكون فعلا تنافسية بالمقارنة بغيرها.  فائق تحياتي اخي و تابع معنا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *الف شكر علي الدرس اخي 
> والواجب النهاردة صعب شوية  بس لها حل برضو  
> موضوع التضخم دا اعتقد بيكون نسبي بعض الشئ 
> له فوائد وله مضار  
> مثلا في اقتصاد لدولة اليابان يكون مفيد تخفيض قيمة العملة لان صادراتها اكبر من استيرادها  
> ومن اسبوعين تقريبا صرح رئيس البنك المركزي الياباني ،، بأنهم سيتجهوا لتخفيض الين لدعم الصادرات  
> مع دول أخري الاستيراد اكبر من التصدير  
> حدث ولا حرج*

  اهلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة   نعم اخي في حالة مثل اليابان يختلف الأمر   فاليابان وان كانت تعاني من التضخم هي الاخرى إلا ان اقتصادها الحالي يعتبر الافضل بين الدول الاقتصادية الكبري الاخرى ولهذا تلجأ اليابان الى هذه الخدعة - تخفيض قيمة الين - لانعاش الصادرات وهي تعرف ان تخفيض الين لفترة معينة لن يضر اكثر ولكن سيعون بالنفع من جراء الطلب الذي سيحصل على الين لاستيراد المنتجات اليابانية.  وبالطبع الكل يعرف قوة المنتجات اليابانية والرغبة في استيرادها.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الفني   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم    تابع للدرس الثالث == مفاهيم اساسية ==     نتباع معا اهم المفاهيم المتعلقة بالتحليل الاساسي واليوم سنتحدث عن:   3 - النسبة الفائدة Interest   وعلاقتها بالتضخم  بالطبع كل الفوركسيون يسمعون عن نسبة الفائدة أو سعر الفائدة واهميتها بالنسبة لكل دولة فهي تعتبر أحدى اهم مقاييس قوة الاقتصاد في اي دولة  فما هي نسبة الفائدة     هي نسبة معينة يتم تحديدها لتمثل المبلغ الزائد الذي ستدفعه فوق المبلغ الذي اقترضته في فترة زمنية معينة  ما معنى هذا الكلام؟  نضرب مثلاً..  اذا اردت شراء سيارة تويوتا كامري 2009 على الزيرو مثلا  وكان سعرها 10,000 دولار مثلا فأن دار عرض تويوتا تعرض عليك شراء السيارة على اقساط شهرية ولكن نظير ذلك ستدفع مبلغا اضافيا حسب المدة التي ستسدد فيها سعر السيارة بالكامل    فمثلا تقول لك ستدفع 10% زيادة لو اردت سداد سعر السيارة على 3 سنوات مثلا    او تدفع 5% زيادة لو اردت سداد سعر السيارة على 2 سنوات مثلا    او تدفع 2.5% زيادة لو اردت سداد سعر السيارة على 1 سنوات    النسب 10% او 5% او 2.5% هي نسب الفائدة    وهي تقل كلما قلت مدة السداد    أي ان سعر السيارة في حالة تقسيط سعرها على 3 سنوات سيكون:  10,000 + 10% = 10,000 + 1000 = 11000 دولار    أي ان المشتري سيدفع 1000 دولار زيادة على سعر السيارة وهو الذي يمثل نسبة او سعر الفائدة  من المستفيد من ذلك؟  المشتري ( مشتري السيارة مثلا ) يعتقد انه المستفيد لانه استطاع ان يدفع ثمن السيارة بالتقسيط المريح بدل ان يدفع مبلغا كبيرا دفعة واحدة وان كان يملكه  البائع ( دار عرض تويوتا مثلا ) يعتقد انه المستفيد لانه باع السيارة بمبلغ يزيد عن سعرها الاصلي بقيمة معينة حتى وان كان سداد المبلغ سيكون على اقساط شهرية    اي ان الطرفين يعتقد كل منهما انه مستفيد وهذا يبدوا جيدا لمثل هذه الصفقات    تعليق مهم على المثال السابق    في الواقع شركة تويوتا ليس لها علاقة بموضوع نسبة الفائدة هذا ولا تستفيد الا بسعر السيارة الحقيقي والمبلغ الاضافي الناتج عن نسبة الفائدة يستفيد منه بنك معين متفق مع شركة تويوتا لتوفير هذه الخدمة للزبائن    ماذا يعني ذلك؟  بكلام اكثر وضوحا ، انك عندما تشتري سيارة بالاقساط فأنه في الواقع تشتريها من البنك وليس من شركة تويوتا او غيرها    فعندما تتفق مع شركة السيارات على سيارة معينة بنسبة فائدة معينة فأنت في الواقع تتفق مع البنك لانك سوف تدفع اقساط السيارة للبنك وليس لشركة السيارات    هذا السيناريو كما رأينا يستفيد منه المشتري والبائع ( شركة السيارات ) وايضا البنك    توضيح اكثر    المشتري يرغب في الاقساط وراضي ومقتنع بنسبة الفائدة الاضافية    البائع ( شركة تويوتا مثلا ) راضي هي ايضا لانها باعت سيارة    فكيف يستفيد البنك؟    اذ لم تعلم من قبل فأعلم أن البنوك لم و لن يكون لها اساس الا بوجود القروض    يعني كده بالبلدي .. لو ما فيش حد حيستلف من البنوك حتقفل وتعلن افلاسها    لماذا؟  الاجابة اخي تحتاج لموضوع منفصل وكلام آخر بعيد عن موضوعنا الحالي ولكن يمكنك ان تكتفي على الاقل اليوم بهذه المعلومة  لولا القروض لما وجدت البنوك  لهذا فإن البنوك تقدم خدماتها لشركات السيارات و المحلات الكبرى و لكل من يبيع بالاقساط حيث تفرض نسبة فائدة معينة و تستلم المشتري    عندما تتم الصفقة بين المشتري والبائع فإنه في الحقيقة حصل المشتري على قرض مالي من البنك وسيتم تسديده على فترة زمنية معينة ومبلغ شهري محدد وبالطبع بنسبة فائدة محددة ايضا  هكذا حصل البنك على الاكسجين الذي يعيش به    وحصلت انت على السيارة (مثلا) وبالاقساط    و حصلت الشركة البائعة على ثمن السيارة    الكل مستفيد والكل مبسوط    أي انت كما لو انك اقترضت مبلغ من البنك اشتريت به سيارة 
وستسدد المبلغ على اقساط بنسبة فائدة معينة   وبعيد عن السيارات نصل الى موضوع العملات    البنوك على وجه الارض بجميع انواعها تسمح بالاقتراض منها نظير نسبة زيادة معينة وهي التي تسمى نسبة الفائدة    لماذا تقوم البنوك لذلك؟  لانه كما تطرقنا قبل قليل هذا يعتبر الاكسجين للبنوك    وهذا الفرصة تعتبر ممتازة للمستثمرين و التجار والافراد لانهم يستطيعون الاقتراض من البنوك لتسيير استثماراتهم و تجارتهم و انشطتهم الاقتصادية المختلفة    بالقروض يتم انشاء الشركات و المصانع والاسواق و المحلات .. الخ    وطبعا البنوك لن تقول لا ، طالما ان المقترضين يدفعون الاقساط وملتزمين في الدفع    القروض كانت ولا زالت هي السبب الرئيسي لنشاط الاقتصاد في البلاد فلو امتنع المستثمرين والتجار و غيرهم عن الاقتراض من البنوك لساد الكساد الاقتصادي في البلاد وبالطبع ستعلن البنوك افلاسها لان الاكسجين امتنع عنها    النقطة الاهم في الموضوع هي ما هو سعر الفائدة لهذه القروض المالية    رأينا في مثال سيارة الكامري انه كانت نسبة الفائدة تختلف باختلاف مدة السداد وهذا ينطبق على السيارات و السلع الاخرى المشابهة ولكن في عالم الاموال فإن نسبة الفائدة تكاد تكون ثابتة ومحددة  لماذا؟  كي تكون عملية الاقتراض من البنوك موحدة وثابتة و معروفة للجميع وعندها يجب على البنوك الالتزام بها    ولكن من يحدد قيمة او سعر نسبة الفائدة؟  لكل دولة في العالم بنك رئيسي يعتبر هو البنك الام لكل البنوك في الدولة وهو بالطبع سيكون تابع للدولة وليس لأفراد    هذا البنك يسمى في الغالب البنك المركزي    ومهمته تحديد مواصفات السياسة المالية للدولة والاشراف على المدفوعات الخاصة بالعملة المحلية والتحكم فيها بهدف المحافظة على قوتها    وهذا ما يجعل البنك المركزي يحدد سعر صرف العملة    وتحديد نسبة الفائدة    كما يسعى البنك المركزي لاي دولة لخلو الدولة من آفة التضخم ويعمل جاهدا لتجنبه وفي حالة  وقع الفأس في الرأس فإن البنك المركزي يعمل جاهدا كل ما بوسعه لمحاربة التضخم وزيادة الاسعار    و من أهم الامور التي يقوم بها البنك المركزي لاي دولة عند حدوث التصخم في الدولة هو تخفيض نسبة الفائدة في البلاد عند اللزوم   علاقة التضخم بنسبة الفائدة    عرفنا في الدرس السابق ان التضخم يؤدي في الاساس الى ارتفاع الاسعار و البطالة وقلة  الانتاج المحلي واختلال الصادرات والواردات و عزوف الناس عن الادخار ولجوءهم لاقتناء الاصول العينية وعدم المجازفة بالاحتفاظ بالعملة المحلية لضعفها .. الخ  هذا كما ان المستثمرين والتجار ايضا يتخوفون من الاقتراض خوفا من انخفاض قيمة العملة المحلية اكثر واكثر    نتيجة لذلك و كمحاولة من  البنك الرئيسي لتشجيع الاقتراض من البنوك فإنه يقوم بتخفيض نسبة الفائدة بالقدر الذي يراه مناسبا لاغراء المستثمرين والتجار و ايضا الافراد بالاقتراض من البنوك وانتهاز فرصة نسبة الفائدة المخفضة  وهذا بالفعل يغري بعض المستثمرين من استغلال هذه الانخفاض في نسبة الفائدة والاقتراض من البنوك مما ينشط الاقتصاد قليلا ولكن لفترة محدودة لانه غالبا ما يتسبب ذلك في ضخ لكميات اكبر من العملة في الاسواق وبين المتعاملين بها وهذا يزيد نسبة عرض العملة وبالتالي يؤدي في النهاية لانخفاض قيمتها اكثر وتزيد نسبة التضخم اكثر.  فيعاود البنك المركزي تخفيض نسبة الفائدة من جديد وهكذا .. الى ان تصل الى 0% تقريبا كما حدث ويحدث في بعض الدول  ( وهذا يؤكد ويعلن للعالم اجمع ان الاسلام دين الحق فالفائدة حرام في ديننا الحنيف )  وبالطبع فإن نسبة الفائدة الاكبر تعني اقتصاد اقوى وعملة اقوى للدولة لان الطلب على القروض يزيد في الاقتصاد المستقر حيث العملة قوية والكل يثق بها وباقتناءها وعندما يزيد الطلب على القروض وامتلاك العملة فإن البنك المركزي يرفع بالطبع من نسبة الفائدة    اي انه وباختصار    التضخم يؤدي الى انخافض في نسبة الفائدة    ما تأثير تخفيض نسبة الفائدة على الفوركسيين؟  تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لأي دولة تعني ان اقتصادها يضعف ويعني ان عملتها تضعف ويعني ان المتداولين فقدوا او كادو ان يفقدوا الثقة بهذه العملة ويعني ان هذه العملة من المتوقع ان تنخفض امام العملات الاخرى الاقوى اقتصاد  نحن الآن على سبيل المثال نرى معضم دول العالم تقوم بتخفيض نسبة الفائدة كمحاولة لانعاش الاقتصاد وهذا يجعلنا ندقق جيدا لمعرفة العملة الاكثر قوة    و لمعرفة نسب الفائدة لأهم الدول نستخدم روابط البنوك المركزية التالية:  البنك المركزي الامريكي ويسمي البنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي الامريكي    البنك المركزي الاوربي    البنك المركزي الانجليزي    البنك المركزي السويسري  البنك المركزي الياباني  البنك المركزي الكندي  البنك المركزي الإسترالي   واجب بيتي    قد يضخ البنك المركزي اموالا لبعض البنوك بالملايين وربما مليارات فلماذا؟  اتمنى ان يكون الدرس مفيد للجميع   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## amer-faisal

شكرا لك يا اخ احمد على هذا الدرس الرائع  اما عن الواجب : فاعتقد ان ضخ ملايين من الاموال سوف ينشط كثير الاقتصاد بالدوله التي المفروض او كما فهمت انها سوف تكون تعاني من التضخم ، كمان ان ضخ هذه الملايين سوف تاتي بعد تخفيض سعر الفائده وبالتالي سوف يعيد العرض على العمله اكثر 
وارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه

----------


## توفيق

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## a.m.babrish

[quoteالتضخم يؤدي الى انخافض في نسبة الفائدة

----------


## a.m.babrish

*يعطيك العافية أخي المتداول هناك*  *من أسباب الحالة التضخمية في الدولة هو زيادة العرض النقدي أكثر من الطلب نتيجة للإنفاق الحكومي على المشاريع وعلى تطوير الدولة ايظا زيادة نسبة القروض من البنوك التجارية مما ينتج عنة الزيادة في المشاريع*  *ينتج عنة زيادة في نسبة التوظيف وانخفاض نسبة البطالة ثم ينتج عنة زيادة في الإنفاق الشخصي للإفراد*  *وبعدها تزداد نسبة السيولة المتداولة في السوق ( زيادة العرض النقدي ) ينتج عنة زيادة في الأسعار نتيجة الطلب*  *المتزايد من الإفراد والحكومة للتغطية معدلات الإنفاق الضخم وهنا يبدأ التضخم في الازدياد وانخفاض القيمة الشرائية للنقود وهذا العوامل نتيجة الانخفاض معدل الفائدة من قبل البنك المركزي وهنا يتدخل البنك المركزي*  *بمحاولة خفض معدل السيولة لتدارك التضخم قبل استفحاله وذلك برفع سعر الفائدة وسحب الفائض النقدي من البنوك التجارية ورفع نسبة الاحتياطي للبنوك التجارية في البنك المركزي ونتيجة لهذه الاجرات من البنك المركزي تقوم البنك التجارية برفع الفائدة على القروض لديها مما يحجم القطاع التجاري والإفراد عن الإقراض وتفضيل إيداع النقود لدى البنوك الاستفادة من سعر الفائدة المتزايد وهنا تنخفض المشاريع والإنفاق والتوظيف*  *ويقل العرض النقدي في السوق وبذلك فأن رفع سعر الفائدة يؤدي إلى انخفاض التضخم والعكس يؤدي إلى الكساد*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا لك يا اخ احمد على هذا الدرس الرائع  اما عن الواجب : فاعتقد ان ضخ ملايين من الاموال سوف ينشط كثير الاقتصاد بالدوله التي المفروض او كما فهمت انها سوف تكون تعاني من التضخم ، كمان ان ضخ هذه الملايين سوف تاتي بعد تخفيض سعر الفائده وبالتالي سوف يعيد العرض على العمله اكثر 
> وارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه

  اشكرك اخي العزيز امير على المتابعة والمشاركة   اما بخصوص الاجابة فارجوا مراجعة ما بينته باللون الاحمر   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 

  اشكرك اخي العزيز توفيق على المرور   وعلى الجماعة الفرحانين دول  :Wink Smile:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> [quoteالتضخم يؤدي الى انخافض في نسبة الفائدة

  نعم اخي العزيز التضخم يجبر البنك المركزي للدولة بخفض سعر الفائدة كي يقبل المستثمرون والتجار وغيرهم على الاقتراض من البنوك لتنسيط الاقتصاد والقوة الشرائية    لو عندك اي سؤال في الموضوع تفضل اخي على الرحب والسعة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## متاجر مبتدئ

بسبب نقص السيولة لدى البنوك وبالتالي دفعها لعملية   الاقراض ، ويدفع ذلك المستهلكين للانفاق ومن ثم المنتجين   لزيادة الانتاج وبالتالي عودة النمو للتعافي .

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *يعطيك العافية أخي المتداول هناك*   *من أسباب الحالة التضخمية في الدولة هو زيادة العرض النقدي أكثر من الطلب نتيجة للإنفاق الحكومي على المشاريع وعلى تطوير الدولة ايظا زيادة نسبة القروض من البنوك التجارية مما ينتج عنة الزيادة في المشاريع*  *ينتج عنة زيادة في نسبة التوظيف وانخفاض نسبة البطالة ثم ينتج عنة زيادة في الإنفاق الشخصي للإفراد*  *وبعدها تزداد نسبة السيولة المتداولة في السوق ( زيادة العرض النقدي ) ينتج عنة زيادة في الأسعار نتيجة الطلب*  *المتزايد من الإفراد والحكومة للتغطية معدلات الإنفاق الضخم وهنا يبدأ التضخم في الازدياد وانخفاض القيمة الشرائية للنقود وهذا العوامل نتيجة الانخفاض معدل الفائدة من قبل البنك المركزي وهنا يتدخل البنك المركزي*  *بمحاولة خفض معدل السيولة لتدارك التضخم قبل استفحاله وذلك برفع سعر الفائدة وسحب الفائض النقدي من البنوك التجارية ورفع نسبة الاحتياطي للبنوك التجارية في البنك المركزي ونتيجة لهذه الاجرات من البنك المركزي تقوم البنك التجارية برفع الفائدة على القروض لديها مما يحجم القطاع التجاري والإفراد عن الإقراض وتفضيل إيداع النقود لدى البنوك الاستفادة من سعر الفائدة المتزايد وهنا تنخفض المشاريع والإنفاق والتوظيف*  *ويقل العرض النقدي في السوق وبذلك فأن رفع سعر الفائدة يؤدي إلى انخفاض التضخم والعكس يؤدي إلى الكساد*

  أخي الكريم اسمح لي بتلخيص مشاركتك   1 - عندما يزيد العرض النقدي في الدولة ( اي تزيد العملة ) تزيد الاسعار و يبدء التضخم في الدولة وتنخفض نسبة الفائدة في البنوك وتهرب الناس من امتلاك العملة.  2 - عندما تنخفض السيولة في الدولة في ظروف اقتصادية جيدة ومدروية يتحجم التضخم و تزيد نسبة الفائدة في البنوك ويقبل الناس على الادخار من جديد.   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بسبب نقص السيولة لدى البنوك وبالتالي دفعها لعملية   الاقراض ، ويدفع ذلك المستهلكين للانفاق ومن ثم المنتجين   لزيادة الانتاج وبالتالي عودة النمو للتعافي .

  اشكرك اخي متاجر مبتدئ على المشاركة  نعم ما قلته صحيح  
فالبنك المركزي يحاول توفير السيولة للبنوك لتشجيع الاقراض من البنوك مع نسبة فائدة مشجعة للاقراض طبعا 
 والهدف هو دفع عجلة الانتاج والاستثمار في البلاد  
وهذه الخطوات ان لم تصاحبها خطة انقاض حكيمة وناجحة لن تجدي نفعا بل من الارجح ان تزيد الطين بله لتوفر السيولة لدى الجميع تقريبا وزيادة العرض النقدي في الدولة وهذا يعني تضخم اكبر واكبر   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

قد يضخ البنك المركزي اموالا لبعض البنوك بالملايين وربما مليارات فلماذا؟  لجعل القروض مستمره سواء للشركات او الافراد  ( اكسجين لا ينقطع ) تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تقوم الدوله بتوفير السيوله للبنوك حتى تسطيع فى الالتزام بدوها وهو الاقراض وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## المتداول هناك

> قد يضخ البنك المركزي اموالا لبعض البنوك بالملايين وربما مليارات فلماذا؟  لجعل القروض مستمره سواء للشركات او الافراد  ( اكسجين لا ينقطع ) تحياتي وتقديري

    شكرا اخي ابو هشام على المشاركة ..   نعم اخي لتوفير اموالا للقروض بشكل اساسي .. لخلق فرص اسثمارية و انتاجية و خلافه ... و  طبعا لانها اكسجين البنوك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تقوم الدوله بتوفير السيوله للبنوك حتى تسطيع فى الالتزام بدوها وهو الاقراض وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  نعم حبيبي كلامك صحيح 100%  واشكرك على المتابعة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## [email protected]

للرفع حتى يستفيد الاخوه من هذا الموضوع الرائع  ويظل دائما وابدا في الصفحات الاولى بإذن الله  :Good:

----------


## amer-faisal

> شكرا لك يا اخ احمد على هذا الدرس الرائع اما عن الواجب : فاعتقد ان ضخ ملايين من الاموال سوف ينشط كثير الاقتصاد بالدوله التي المفروض او كما فهمت انها سوف تكون تعاني من التضخم ، كمان ان ضخ هذه الملايين سوف تاتي بعد تخفيض سعر الفائده وبالتالي سوف يعيد العرض على العمله اكثر 
> وارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه

 اقصد يزيد العرض على العمله  خطا املائي  :Doh:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> للرفع حتى يستفيد الاخوه من هذا الموضوع الرائع  ويظل دائما وابدا في الصفحات الاولى بإذن الله

 احيي فيك هذه الروح اخي سيف وهذا ما يدفعني لبذل جهد اكثر نظير هذه الروح  دمت اخي على خير و صحة و رزق لا يقطعوا ابدا من الله تعالى   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اقصد يزيد العرض على العمله  خطا املائي

 كده تمام امير .. وجل ما لا يخطئ  بارك الله فيك  
مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

درس جميل جدا ويوم بعد يوم يزداد الموضوع ثراءاَ بمعلوماتك ودروسك الرائعة فجزاك الله ألف خير على إفادتك لأخوانك  أما من ناحية ضخ البنك المركزي لأموال للبنوك التجارية فذلك لكي يزيد السيولة في البنوك وبالتالي تشجيعها على الإقراض للأفراد والمشاريع التجارية وبالتالي سينعكس هذا على تنشيط إقتصاد الدولة ولو لفترة معينه والخفض من معدلات التضخم

----------


## المتداول هناك

> درس جميل جدا ويوم بعد يوم يزداد الموضوع ثراءاَ بمعلوماتك ودروسك الرائعة فجزاك الله ألف خير على إفادتك لأخوانك  أما من ناحية ضخ البنك المركزي لأموال للبنوك التجارية فذلك لكي يزيد السيولة في البنوك وبالتالي تشجيعها على الإقراض للأفراد والمشاريع التجارية وبالتالي سينعكس هذا على تنشيط إقتصاد الدولة ولو لفترة معينه والخفض من معدلات التضخم

  :015:  :015:  :015:   تمام اخي اسلام 100%   وبارك الله فيك  على المتابعة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

درس رائع جديد من دروسك الجميلة اخى احمد 
اعتقد ان البنك المركزى سوف يضخ المليارات الى البنوك بسبب انخفاض الفائدة وبالتالى زيادة الطلب على العملة

----------


## engy_noor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 مقتنعه ونريد المزيد 
 وجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## إسلام1983

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله، أخي وأستاذي المتداول هناك، جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية على هذا الجهد الملحوظ، وبصراحة أسلوب طيب وشرح ممتع وضرب أمثلة واضحة (من أجل أمثالي من المبتدئين)،  وسبحان الله كان هناك سؤال كان قد حيرني من فترة ليست بالبعيدة، ولم أجد إجابته في الدرس الأخير (بخصوص الفائدة)،  والحمد لله بأنها فرصة طيبة أن أوجه لك هذا السؤال أستاذي العزيز:  عندما قام البنك الإحتياطي الفدرالي (البنك المركزي الأمريكي) بتخفيض الفائدة قبل نهاية عام 2008 ، كان من المفروض أن تقوى العملة وذلك لأن الإقتصاد سيتحسن بناء على القرار، وكان من المفروض أن ينخفض السعر على الزوج باوند دولار (بما أن الدولار سيرتفع فالسعر على الزوج سينخفض نظرا لقوة الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الباوند، ( ولكن لم يحصل هذا، فارتفع السعر عاليا بعد الخبر)، وبصراحة بقيت على المدرجات متفرجا على الرالي (صعودا)،  وعندما تم تثبيت سعر الفائدة الأسبوع الماضي بصراحة دخلت شراء مباشرة على أمل أن يرتفع ولكنني لاحظت بأن السعر هوى إلى الأسفل وضرب الستوب لوز عندي، وواصل الهبوط أكثر. ومن ثم عاود الصعود البطيء مع الترند السابق،  (وكان سبب دخولي شراء هو: التجربة السابقة (الخبر الأول) وأيضا الترند السابق الواضح في الصعود، فلم أخال الترند)  وبصراحة تهت كيف يرتفع السعر مع الخبر ( الخبر الأول)، وكيف ينخفض السعر للأسفل مع الخبر (الخبر الثاني) مع أنهما بنفس الأهمية وبنفس القوة بل وفي نفس الجانب (سعر الفائدة) بل وبنفس النسبة؟  سؤال آخر: وهو خلال كلامي السابق: هل من المفروض أن يرتفع السعر أم ينخفض على الزوج باوند دولار (مثلا) عند خفض الفائدة؟ وهل سيرتفع السعر أم ينخفض على الزوج دولار ين (مثلا) عند خفض الفائدة؟  فأرجو منك التوضيح بارك الله فيك وفي علمك.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> درس رائع جديد من دروسك الجميلة اخى احمد 
> اعتقد ان البنك المركزى سوف يضخ المليارات الى البنوك بسبب انخفاض الفائدة وبالتالى زيادة الطلب على العملة

  اشكرك اخي العزيز تاتو على المتابعة الجيدة  البنك المركزي عندما يضخ المليارات الى البنوك فهو يحاول تنشيط عملية الاقراض تشجيعا للاستثمار و القوة الشرائية في البلاد والهدف هو انعاش الاقتصاد ولو لفترة لان هذه العمليات تؤدي الى زيادة العرض على العملة في الاسواق وبالتالي ضعفها وتعود القصة للبداية.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>  مقتنعه ونريد المزيد 
>  وجزاك الله كل الخير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اشكرك على المتابعة و هناك ان شاء الله المزيد والمزيد ولكن  نود عدد اكبر ان يلحق بنا   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله، أخي وأستاذي المتداول هناك، جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية على هذا الجهد الملحوظ، وبصراحة أسلوب طيب وشرح ممتع وضرب أمثلة واضحة (من أجل أمثالي من المبتدئين)،  وسبحان الله كان هناك سؤال كان قد حيرني من فترة ليست بالبعيدة، ولم أجد إجابته في الدرس الأخير (بخصوص الفائدة)،  والحمد لله بأنها فرصة طيبة أن أوجه لك هذا السؤال أستاذي العزيز:  عندما قام البنك الإحتياطي الفدرالي (البنك المركزي الأمريكي) بتخفيض الفائدة قبل نهاية عام 2008 ، كان من المفروض أن تقوى العملة وذلك لأن الإقتصاد سيتحسن بناء على القرار، وكان من المفروض أن ينخفض السعر على الزوج باوند دولار (بما أن الدولار سيرتفع فالسعر على الزوج سينخفض نظرا لقوة الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الباوند، ( ولكن لم يحصل هذا، فارتفع السعر عاليا بعد الخبر)، وبصراحة بقيت على المدرجات متفرجا على الرالي (صعودا)،  وعندما تم تثبيت سعر الفائدة الأسبوع الماضي بصراحة دخلت شراء مباشرة على أمل أن يرتفع ولكنني لاحظت بأن السعر هوى إلى الأسفل وضرب الستوب لوز عندي، وواصل الهبوط أكثر. ومن ثم عاود الصعود البطيء مع الترند السابق،  (وكان سبب دخولي شراء هو: التجربة السابقة (الخبر الأول) وأيضا الترند السابق الواضح في الصعود، فلم أخال الترند)  وبصراحة تهت كيف يرتفع السعر مع الخبر ( الخبر الأول)، وكيف ينخفض السعر للأسفل مع الخبر (الخبر الثاني) مع أنهما بنفس الأهمية وبنفس القوة بل وفي نفس الجانب (سعر الفائدة) بل وبنفس النسبة؟  سؤال آخر: وهو خلال كلامي السابق: هل من المفروض أن يرتفع السعر أم ينخفض على الزوج باوند دولار (مثلا) عند خفض الفائدة؟ وهل سيرتفع السعر أم ينخفض على الزوج دولار ين (مثلا) عند خفض الفائدة؟  فأرجو منك التوضيح بارك الله فيك وفي علمك.

   اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم على كلماتك ومشاركتك   عندما تخفض الدولة الفائدة فإن هذا ينشط الاقتصاد ( ولو لفترة ) وهذا يزيد من القوة الشرائية مما يجعل عملة الدولة تتحسن ( ايضا ولو لفترة ) امام بعض او كل العملات الاخرى. وهذا ما حصل فعلا في مثالك عن الباوند دولار في نهاية 2008.  وعندما تم تثبيت سعر الفائدة هبط الباوند وهذا طبيعي لان تثبيت الفائدة لا يعني تخفيظها اي لا جديد وهذا وفي ظل الظروف الاقتصادية السيئة يجعل الاقبال على العملة يقل وبالتالي يتسبب ذلك الى ضعف العملة و هبوطها امام بعض او كل العملات. وهذا ما حصل فعلا لك.  تذكر تخفيض الفائدة يرفع قيمة العملة ولو مؤقتا و تثبيتها او زيادتها في ظل ظروف اقتصادية قوية يؤدي الى قوتها.  ارجوا ان تكون الصورة وضحت لك   واي اسئلة تفضل   فائق تحياتي

----------


## engy_noor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حسب معلوماتي بسيطه جداااااااا
ان دراسة اقتصاد وربطها مع البعض البعض ما يسمي بالصوره الكبيره لحالة اقتصاد وهذه الصوره الذي تبني عليها القرار الاستثماري 
1- التضخم
2-الناتج القومي
3-البطاله
4-الانفاق الفردي
5-الانفاق الحكومي
6-البنوك المركزيه ودورها في اقتصاد السياسات النقديه والسياسات الحكومه
اما بالنسبه للواجب  قد يضخ البنك المركزي اموالا لبعض البنوك بالملايين وربما مليارات فلماذا؟
حسب معلوماتي البسيطه
هو سبب في تحفيز النمو الاقتصادي ودفع العجلة النمو الاقتصادي
تحفيز شراء الاصول
تفترض اكثر توسيع المشاريع يتبعها نمو اقتصادي او المساعده في نمو اقتصاد بلادها
 ارجوا مساعدتي
 لاني جديده في مجال
 اريد النجاج ان شاء الله
 وللعلم ايضا
 اول مره في حياتي اكتب في منتدي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حسب معلوماتي بسيطه جداااااااا
> ان دراسة اقتصاد وربطها مع البعض البعض ما يسمي بالصوره الكبيره لحالة اقتصاد وهذه الصوره الذي تبني عليها القرار الاستثماري 
> 1- التضخم
> 2-الناتج القومي
> 3-البطاله
> 4-الانفاق الفردي
> 5-الانفاق الحكومي
> 6-البنوك المركزيه ودورها في اقتصاد السياسات النقديه والسياسات الحكومه
> ...

  أهلا بك اختي العزيزة وبارك الله فيك   واشكرك على المشاركة الممتازة  و نحن هنا نسعى لأن يتعلم كل منا ويستفيد من الآخر    فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

> سؤال آخر: وهو خلال كلامي السابق: هل من المفروض أن يرتفع السعر أم ينخفض على الزوج باوند دولار (مثلا) عند خفض الفائدة؟ وهل سيرتفع السعر أم ينخفض على الزوج دولار ين (مثلا) عند خفض الفائدة؟   فأرجو منك التوضيح بارك الله فيك وفي علمك.

  

> اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم على كلماتك ومشاركتك   عندما تخفض الدولة الفائدة فإن هذا ينشط الاقتصاد ( ولو لفترة ) وهذا يزيد من القوة الشرائية مما يجعل عملة الدولة تتحسن ( ايضا ولو لفترة ) امام بعض او كل العملات الاخرى. وهذا ما حصل فعلا في مثالك عن الباوند دولار في نهاية 2008.  وعندما تم تثبيت سعر الفائدة هبط الباوند وهذا طبيعي لان تثبيت الفائدة لا يعني تخفيظها اي لا جديد وهذا وفي ظل الظروف الاقتصادية السيئة يجعل الاقبال على العملة يقل وبالتالي يتسبب ذلك الى ضعف العملة و هبوطها امام بعض او كل العملات. وهذا ما حصل فعلا لك.  تذكر تخفيض الفائدة يرفع قيمة العملة ولو مؤقتا و تثبيتها او زيادتها في ظل ظروف اقتصادية قوية يؤدي الى قوتها.  ارجوا ان تكون الصورة وضحت لك   واي اسئلة تفضل   فائق تحياتي

    أستاذي المتداول هناك، أرجو أن تجيبني على السؤال الذي في الأعلى، حتى تتضح الصورة لدي أكثر. ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي المتداول هناك، أرجو أن تجيبني على السؤال الذي في الأعلى، حتى تتضح الصورة لدي أكثر. ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان.
> [/center]

  اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم   عندما تخفض بريطانيا نسبة الفائدة فإنه من المتوقع بشدة ارتفاع عملتها الباوند مقابل بعض او كل العملات الاخرى مثل باوند دولار.  ونفس الكلام ينطبق على اي دولة وعملة اخرى.  وذلك راجع لأن تخفيض نسبة الفائدة يغري المستثمرين والتجار وايضا الافراد للاقتراض من البنوك وهذا يؤدي غالبا الى تنشيط الاقتصاد والتجارة ( القوة الشرائية ) و الاستثمار في البلاد ولهذا ترتفع العملة.  ارجوا ان اكون قد وضحت لك الفكرة   واي سؤال اخي تفضل ولا تتردد   فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

> اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم   عندما تخفض بريطانيا نسبة الفائدة فإنه من المتوقع بشدة ارتفاع عملتها الباوند مقابل بعض او كل العملات الاخرى مثل باوند دولار.  ونفس الكلام ينطبق على اي دولة وعملة اخرى.  وذلك راجع لأن تخفيض نسبة الفائدة يغري المستثمرين والتجار وايضا الافراد للاقتراض من البنوك وهذا يؤدي غالبا الى تنشيط الاقتصاد والتجارة ( القوة الشرائية ) و الاستثمار في البلاد ولهذا ترتفع العملة.  ارجوا ان اكون قد وضحت لك الفكرة   واي سؤال اخي تفضل ولا تتردد   فائق تحياتي

   أستاذي العزيز، سامحني فقد أتعبتك معي، ولعل سؤالي لم يكن واضحا، سأعيد صياغة السؤال: السؤال الأول: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج باوند دولار، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟  السؤال الثاني: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج دولار ين، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟  فأنا أعلم (من خلال شرحك لسعر الفائدة، جزاك الله خير) بأن الفائدة عندما تخفض فإن العملة تصبح قوية حتى وإن كانت لفترة بسيطة، ولكن السؤال السعر على الشارتات هل في صعود للأعلى أم انخفاض للأسفل؟ وأتمنى أن تجيبني على الباوند دولار والدولار ين، حتى تصل المعلومة، رجاء،  وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك وصفقة يمينك، اللهم آمين. ومشكور على وقتك وجهدك.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي العزيز، سامحني فقد أتعبتك معي، ما فيش اي تعب اخي ابو ابراهيم .. فنحن كلنا هنا لنتعلم  ولعل سؤالي لم يكن واضحا، سأعيد صياغة السؤال: السؤال الأول: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج باوند دولار، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟ عندها من المتوقع جدا هبوط الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الباوند   السؤال الثاني: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج دولار ين، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟ من المتوقع جدا صعود الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الين    فأنا أعلم (من خلال شرحك لسعر الفائدة، جزاك الله خير) بأن الفائدة عندما تخفض فإن العملة تصبح قوية حتى وإن كانت لفترة بسيطة، ولكن السؤال السعر على الشارتات هل في صعود للأعلى أم انخفاض للأسفل؟ وأتمنى أن تجيبني على الباوند دولار والدولار ين، حتى تصل المعلومة، رجاء،  وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك وصفقة يمينك، اللهم آمين. 
> بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الدعاء الجميل  ومشكور على وقتك وجهدك.

 الرد في الاقتباس اخي العزيز  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

سؤال قبل الدرس القادم:  هل هناك علاقة بين التضخم و البطالة؟ اذا نعم ، بينها؟   وضح اجابتك بمثال اذا امكن.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

عند ارتفاع ارتفاع الطلب الكلي مثلاً فإن المنتج يعمل على زيادة حجم الإنتاج مما يعمل على توظيف عناصر إنتاج أكثر (انخفاض معدل البطالة) و من ثم ترتفع أجور هؤلاء العمال مما يعمل على ارتفاع تكلفة الإنتاج و التي تنعكس بالتالي على ارتفاع تكاليف الإنتاج ومن ثم ارتفاع أسعار السلع والخدمات (ارتفاع معدل التضخم). أي أن العلاقة بين التضخم و البطالة علاقة عكسية. *إلا أن هذه العلاقة ليست صحيحة بالكامل ففي كثير من الأحيان يظهر ما يسمى بالتضخم الركودي أو Stagflation و الذي يصف الظاهرة التي يكون فيها ارتفاع معدل التضخم مصحوباً بارتفاع نسبة البطالة في الاقتصاد.*  *انا دورت على النت وجبت اجابة السؤال*   *تحياتى اخى احمد*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> عند ارتفاع ارتفاع الطلب الكلي مثلاً فإن المنتج يعمل على زيادة حجم الإنتاج مما يعمل على توظيف عناصر إنتاج أكثر (انخفاض معدل البطالة) و من ثم ترتفع أجور هؤلاء العمال مما يعمل على ارتفاع تكلفة الإنتاج و التي تنعكس بالتالي على ارتفاع تكاليف الإنتاج ومن ثم ارتفاع أسعار السلع والخدمات (ارتفاع معدل التضخم). أي أن العلاقة بين التضخم و البطالة علاقة عكسية. *إلا أن هذه العلاقة ليست صحيحة بالكامل ففي كثير من الأحيان يظهر ما يسمى بالتضخم الركودي أو Stagflation و الذي يصف الظاهرة التي يكون فيها ارتفاع معدل التضخم مصحوباً بارتفاع نسبة البطالة في الاقتصاد.*  *انا دورت على النت وجبت اجابة السؤال*   *تحياتى اخى احمد*

  اوكي اخي تاتو   سأقبل منك مبدئيا هذه الاجابة ولكن الآن اريد تعليقك الشخصي .. اي اجابتك الشخصية النابعة من معلوماتك الشخصية بعد ان كونت فكرة عن الموضوع.  في الانتظار...  فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

اوك اخى احمد 
دلوقتى لو الدولة فيهاتضخم حيخلى الأسعار تزيد وبالتالى حيشجع المستثمرين انهم ينتجو اكتر ويوظفو عمالة اكتر وبكده البطاله حتقل ولكن بما ان الأنتاج حيزيد فالعمال اجورهم بالتالى حتزيد وحيزود تكاليف الأنتاج اكتر ويزود التضخم اكتر

----------


## إسلام1983

> الرد في الاقتباس اخي العزيز  فائق تحياتي

   أستاذي المتداول هناك، جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك، على ردك وسعة صدرك، وما قصرت، ومشكور

----------


## إسلام1983

> سؤال قبل الدرس القادم:  هل هناك علاقة بين التضخم و البطالة؟ اذا نعم ، بينها؟   وضح اجابتك بمثال اذا امكن.  فائق تحياتي

   أخوي وأستاذي المتداول هناك، والله أعلم،  وعلى ما أظن بأنه توجد علاقة طردية بينهما، بمعنى كلما زاد التضخم زادت البطالة، فعند التضخم يحاول كل صاحب مال التخلص من المال بشراء الأشياء العينية (مثل الأراضي) وبذلك لن تكون هناك سيولة في من الناحية الإقتصادية والتجارية والمهنية، وبالتالي ستقل العمالة وستزيد البطالة،  أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة والله يعطيك العافية على جهودك الطيبة في تعليمنا، وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك. ومشكور

----------


## احمد_هيكل

> سؤال قبل الدرس القادم:  هل هناك علاقة بين التضخم و البطالة؟ اذا نعم ، بينها؟   وضح اجابتك بمثال اذا امكن.  فائق تحياتي

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته هو بالفهلوه كدا وقبل اى اقتصاديات التضخم دا يعنى انتاج بايظ يعنى العملات تعبانه يعنى النمو متعثر يعنى افلاس يبقى اكيد فيه بطاله وفقدان الوظائف  واما المثال والتبين فانا مشتنى اخوانا انا مش عارف بس هو اكيد فى علاقه بالفهلوه ذى ما قلت والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> هل هناك علاقة بين التضخم و البطالة؟ اذا نعم ، بينها؟

    إن من الأسباب الأساسية لأرتفاع معدل التضخم هو إنخفاض الناتج المحلي نتيجة لأرتفاع تكاليف الإنتاج وكما نعلم أنه كلما ازدادت نسبة التضخم سيصاحبها زيادة في اجور العاملين مما يؤدي لخلق عبء إضافي على المشاريع الإنتاجيه مما يضطرها الى الإستغناء عن نسبة من العاملين فيها وهذا سيؤدي الى ارتفاع معدلات البطالة نستنتج مما سبق أن العلاقة بين معدلات التضخم والبطالة هي علاقة طردية

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اوك اخى احمد 
> دلوقتى لو الدولة فيهاتضخم حيخلى الأسعار تزيد وبالتالى حيشجع المستثمرين انهم ينتجو اكتر ويوظفو عمالة اكتر وبكده البطاله حتقل ولكن بما ان الأنتاج حيزيد فالعمال اجورهم بالتالى حتزيد وحيزود تكاليف الأنتاج اكتر ويزود التضخم اكتر

  اخي العزيز تاتو ..   التضخم كما رأينا هو ارتفاع في الاسعار وقلة في الانتاج المحلي و لجوء المواطنين للمنتج الاجنبي المستورد لرخص سعره وهذا يؤدي في النهاية الى زيادة البطالة.  فائق تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي المتداول هناك، جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك، على ردك وسعة صدرك، وما قصرت، ومشكور

  لا شكر على واجب اخي ابو ابراهيم  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخوي وأستاذي المتداول هناك، والله أعلم،  وعلى ما أظن بأنه توجد علاقة طردية بينهما، بمعنى كلما زاد التضخم زادت البطالة، فعند التضخم يحاول كل صاحب مال التخلص من المال بشراء الأشياء العينية (مثل الأراضي) وبذلك لن تكون هناك سيولة في من الناحية الإقتصادية والتجارية والمهنية، وبالتالي ستقل العمالة وستزيد البطالة،  أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة والله يعطيك العافية على جهودك الطيبة في تعليمنا، وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك. ومشكور

  اشكرك اخي ابو ابراهيم على تفاعلك ومشاركتك  كلامك صحيح 100% ولكن اخي عندما يلجأ الناس لشراء الاشياء العينية مثل الاراضي والعقارات تزيد السيولة النقدية في البلاد ولن تنقص او تنعدم. وهذه هي اسوء ما في الامر لان العملة تضعف اكثر واكثر لزيادة عرضها.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته هو بالفهلوه كدا وقبل اى اقتصاديات التضخم دا يعنى انتاج بايظ يعنى العملات تعبانه يعنى النمو متعثر يعنى افلاس يبقى اكيد فيه بطاله وفقدان الوظائف  واما المثال والتبين فانا مشتنى اخوانا انا مش عارف بس هو اكيد فى علاقه بالفهلوه ذى ما قلت والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخي العزيز   بالفهلوه برضو .. لما تزيد الفلوس المطلوبة للانتاج وتزيد رواتب العمال ، المدراء بيسرحوا اللي بيقدروا عليه من العمالة عشان تقل التكاليف شوية ودا بيسبب بطالة و قعاد على القهاوي.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> [/center]   إن من الأسباب الأساسية لأرتفاع معدل التضخم هو إنخفاض الناتج المحلي نتيجة لأرتفاع تكاليف الإنتاج وكما نعلم أنه كلما ازدادت نسبة التضخم سيصاحبها زيادة في اجور العاملين مما يؤدي لخلق عبء إضافي على المشاريع الإنتاجيه مما يضطرها الى الإستغناء عن نسبة من العاملين فيها وهذا سيؤدي الى ارتفاع معدلات البطالة نستنتج مما سبق أن العلاقة بين معدلات التضخم والبطالة هي علاقة طردية

  أخي العزيز اسلام   لا اقدر ان ازيد كلمة على ما قلته .. جواب تستهاهل عليه 100%   :015:  :015:  :015:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## kingstars

موضوع في منتهي الروعة أخي 
وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك ومهما قلت فلن أوفيك حقك فقد استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع 
وللعلم لم أفكر ان اتعلم التحليل الأساسي من قبل ولكن شرحك شدني جدا
متابع معك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> موضوع في منتهي الروعة أخي 
> وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك ومهما قلت فلن أوفيك حقك فقد استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع 
> وللعلم لم أفكر ان اتعلم التحليل الأساسي من قبل ولكن شرحك شدني جدا
> متابع معك

  مشكور اخي العزيز   واحمد الله انك احبب التحليل الاساسي لانه فعلا اساسي  وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## نجم برقة

غلطة ابوهاشم الكبيرة مع ابوفاطمة ماكانش المفروض يرسل صبيانه عشان يعرف بيش ببيع ابوفاطمة المفروض بعث الخاطبة لبيت ابوفاطمة بيش ايزوج ابنه هاشم لفاطمة و بذلك ايكون وفر على نفسه واخذ الجمل بما حمل  القصد : اخي المتداول قد طال الامر ونفذ الصبر ونحتاج منك الكثير من الهمة لنعرف بقية الدروس  اعرف والكل يعرف مجهودك الرائع ولكن شوقتنا للموضوع الهام ويا ريت نحصل على المفيد بسرعة ولك منى كل الود

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> أخي العزيز اسلام   لا اقدر ان ازيد كلمة على ما قلته .. جواب تستهاهل عليه 100%    فائق تحياتي

  ربي يخليك هذا بفضل دروسك القيمة يا أستاذي أدعو لك بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## المتداول هناك

> غلطة ابوهاشم الكبيرة مع ابوفاطمة ماكانش المفروض يرسل صبيانه عشان يعرف بيش ببيع ابوفاطمة المفروض بعث الخاطبة لبيت ابوفاطمة بيش ايزوج ابنه هاشم لفاطمة و بذلك ايكون وفر على نفسه واخذ الجمل بما حمل  القصد : اخي المتداول قد طال الامر ونفذ الصبر ونحتاج منك الكثير من الهمة لنعرف بقية الدروس  اعرف والكل يعرف مجهودك الرائع ولكن شوقتنا للموضوع الهام ويا ريت نحصل على المفيد بسرعة ولك منى كل الود

  ههههههههههههه  والله ضحكتني  اخي العزيز نجم برقة   ولكن شنو ادير للهبل .. يموت وهوا هبل ..  المهم ما نقعدوش زي ابو هشام   وابشر اخي درس جديد اليوم بعد اقل من ساعة ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي  همسة: منين في برقة خوي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ربي يخليك هذا بفضل دروسك القيمة يا أستاذي أدعو لك بالتوفيق والسداد

  اشكرك اخي على هذه الكلمات   وربي يسدد خطاك ويوفقك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## engy_noor

السلام عليكم
 انا منتظره الدرس القادم وانا استفدت كتير
 ارجوا المتابعه وجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 3 - نسبة الفائدة  الدرس السادس    المؤشرات الاقتصادية *Economic Indicators*    عرفنا في الدرس الاول ان قوة اقتصاد دولة ما تعني قوة عملتها     وسألنا سؤال ..      كيف يمكنني ان اعرف او اقيس قوة عملة دولة معينة؟    وقد اجلنا الاجابة عليه كي نفهم بعض المفاهيم الاساسية    وجاء الوقت لندخل في الموضوع اكثر    اليوم وبإذن الله ستناول اهم موضوع في التحليل الاساسي وهو يعتبر أهم اداة نقيس بها قوة اقتصاد دولة معينة .. وهذه الاداة هي المؤشرات الاقتصادية..     فما هي المؤشرات الاقتصادية؟    المؤشرات الاقتصادية هي عبارة عن نتائج معينة نعلم بها عن طريق الاخبار   ولهذا نسميها ايضا      الاخبار الاقتصادية      تحرص اي دولة  على الاهتمام بهذه المؤشرات الاقتصادية لانها تعكس الحالة الاقتصادية للدولة وهي عبارة عن وصف لحالة اقتصادية معينة      فمثلا .. كلنا عرفنا ما معنى نسبة الفائدة لدولة معينة    يتم الاعلان عن نسبة الفائدة بواسطة خبر يذيعه عادة رئيس البنك المركزي للدولة    هذا الخبر الهام جدا يسمى مؤشر اقتصادي .. او خبر اقتصادي      وكل المؤشرات الاخرى تشبه هذا المؤشر .. فكلها عبارة عن ارقام اي قيم معينة وايضا لها وقت معين لاعلان الخبر    كل مؤشر له قيمة      هذه جملة مهمة جدا لكل محلل اساسي      لماذا؟ لانه من المهم جدا معرفة هذه القيمة وهل ستتغير ام ستظل ثابتة واذا تغيرت ما مقدار هذا التغير وهل الى الافضل او الى الاسوء   ما معنى كل ذلك؟ نضرب مثال.. عرفنا ان نسبة الفائدة تعني الكثير للمستوى الاقتصادي للدولة .. اي انها تحدد مدى قوة الاقتصاد في الدولة وبالتالي مدى قوة العملة فيها    فلو عرفنا ان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية تنوى تخفيض نسبة الفائدة فماذا يعني ذلك وما المتوقع حدوثه نتيجة لذلك؟    بما اننا نعرف ان تخفيض نسبة الفائدة في دولة ما .. يعني ضعف اقتصاد الدولة و عملتها .. فإنه من المتوقع بعد تخفيض الفائدة ان يقل الاقبال على شراء عملة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لان ثقتها تذعرعت نتيجة لتخفيض نسبة الفائدة    هذا اذا علمنا نية الدولة في تخفيض نسبة الفائدة .. و هذا طبعا لا يعني بعد انها انخفضت ولذلك فإن السوق سيمر بحالة ترقب في انتظار ما الذي سيحدث ..     ومن بين المترقبين للسوق خبراء الاقتصاد ولذلك فهم سيحاولون توقع القيمة الجديدة لنسبة الفائدة   فمثلا .. لو كانت نسبة الفائدة الحالية 2% ، فربما تكون توقعات خبراء الاقتصاد للقيمة الجديدة 1.5%     ولو دققنا قليلا في هذه النقطة فسنجد ان للمؤشر 3 قيم    الاولى هي القيمة التي نعرفها وهي الحالية الثانية هي القيمة المتوقعة من قبل الخبراء الثالثة وهي القيمة الفعلية التي ستعلن عنها الدولة كقيمة جديدة للمؤشر      للتوضيح اكثر نفرض ان : القيمة الحالية لنسبة الفائدة للدولار الامريكي هي 2% القيمة المتوقعة من قبل الخبراء هي 1.5%   القيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها هي 1%      دعونا نحاول الغوص معا داخل نفسية المتداولين لحظة اعلان الخبر      معظمهم وربما كلهم كانوا يتوقعون تخفيض الفائدة الى 1.5% حسب رأي الخبراء وهذا ادى بهم الى توقع بيع الدولار مقابل بعض او كل العملات الاخرى بعقود معينة      والذي حصل فعلا لحظة اعلان الخبر ان الفائدة تم تخفيضها الى 1% وهذا يعني رغبة في البيع اكبر واكبر لان قيمة الدولار في انحدار .. فماذا سيحدث الذي سيحدث هو عمليات بيع كبيرة جدا للعملة وبعقود اكبر   و ينتج عن ذلك جنون على الشارت وطيران السعر بدون تذاكر او حتى حجوزات      وبالطبع كل او معظم شركات الوساطة التي نعرفها تضاعف السبريد وربما تضربه في 4 او حتى 10 لانها تتوقع بل تعرف جيدا ما الذي يمكن ان يحدث      بعض الشركات الاخرى وبكل راحة بال .. تضغط على زر اطفاء السيرفر ولن يعد بالامكان بعدها فتح اي صفقة من قبل المتداولين      اي ان القصة عبارة عن:   1- توقع ( قيمة المؤشر )   2 - ترقب ( من المتداولين والاطراف الاخرى في السوق )  3 - اعلان عن القيمة الحقيقية للمؤشر ( عن طريق خبر معروف الوقت مسبقا )   4 - اضطراب في السوق ( نتيجة عدم صدق التوقعات )   5 - ربح من كانت توقعاته صحيحة   6 - وخسارة من كانت توقعاته خاطئة او مبالغ فيها او لانه لا يدري شئيا عما يحدث ( وربما بسبب شركة الوساطة نفسها )      ونصل هنا لنقطة مهمة جدا جدا     ماذا لو ان كل المتداولين والمهتمين كانو على يقين ان لا مجال للولايات المتحدة سوى تخفيض عملتها الى 1% كي تستطيع ان تنهض بالاقتصاد الفترة القادمة ( مثلا )     كل المحللين والاقتصاديين و غيرهم من المهتمين اجمعوا على ذلك   ماذا تتوقع ردة فعل السوق … هل سيتفاجأ بتخفيض العملة؟ بالطبع لا .. لان ما سيحدث شبه مؤكد وهذا يفقد الخبر اهميته او تأثيره لانه معروف سلفا   فما الذي سيحدث بالفعل؟    الذي سيحدث هو اهم ما اود ان اوضحه للجميع    هناك متداول يهتم بالتحليل الفني بشكل كبير جدا ولا يعير التحليل الاساسي اهتماما مماثلا ، وهو تقريبا لا يدري ما الذي يحدث هنا او هناك .. وهو يقول لنفسه .. انا اتاجر في افضل زوج يلتزم بالتحليل الفني وهو EUR/USD  و ازواج مشابهة وليس مجنونة وهذا يكفيني ..      متداول آخر متابع لما يحدث  ومتتبع لكل الاخبارالاقتصادية الهامة والغير الهامة   علم هذا المتداول بقصة تخفيض الفائدة في الولايات المتحدة وتيقن مثل المهتمين الآخرين ان الدولار سهبط حتما .. ويبدأ رالي الهبوط بصفقة بيع جميلة من اخونا الاساسي بعد تحليل فني داعم لما يعرف  فقط لانه يعلم ما الذي سيحدث تقريبا    لان ثقة السوق تزعزعت فيما يخص الدولار الامريكي فإن كل من يعلم ذلك باع الدولار وسقط الدولار و ربح من ربح وخسر من خسر    ولتتذكر هذه القاعدة الهامة      قد ينتهي تأثير الخبر الخاص بالمؤشر الاقتصادي قبل ان يعلن عنه بوقت قصير وربما بوقت طويل فكن ذكيا قبل ان تكون حذرا      نلخص الموضوع   المؤشرات الاقتصادية هي عبارة عن اخبار تعلن عن قيم ، فلكل مؤشر قيمة      يتوقع الخبراء القيمة التي سيعلن عنها ( القيمة الجديدة )     وهذا يجعل للمؤشر ثلاثة قيم .. قيمة حالية ، قيمة متوقعة ، قيمة فعلية    لكل مؤشر وقت معين للاعلان عن قيمته      في الغالب يحدث بلبلة في السوق ( فيما يخص عملة المؤشر ) اثناء الاعلان عن قيمة المؤشر      لكل دولة مجموعة من المؤشرات وتتشابه  معظم هذه المؤشرات      قوة المؤشر ( قيمته ) تعني قوة الاقتصادي في جانب معين والعكس صحيح    السؤال الآن ..      كيف اعرف وقت هذه الاخبار الاقتصادية والقيم المتوقعة لها والقيم الفعلية التي اعلن عنها؟    والاجابة في الدرس القادم ان شاء الله    واجب بيتي      معظم المؤشرات يتم توقع قيمها قبل اعلانها ، فما سبب اضظراب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر؟    اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في تناول هذا الموضوع والله المستعان      ملاحظة: اتعمد البطء في الدروس لاتاحة الفرصة للجميع في المشاركة في النقاش حول كل درس فإذا احببتم الاسراع فليس عندي اي مانع      فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

تحياتى لك اخى احمد 
بالنسبة للسؤال 
اعتقد ان من اسباب الأضطراب هو اختلاف القيمة الفعلية عن القيمة المتوقعة مما يؤى الى حالة من البلبلة والأضطراب فى السوق 
يعنى مثلا  
فائدة حالية 2% 
فائدة متوقعة 1.5% 
ويأتى الخبر بتعلية الفائدة او بقائها كما هى هنا تكون الطامة الكبرى لأن معظم المحللين والمتاجرين كانوا دخلو بيع ولكن الحالة الأن شراء 
اتمنى ان تكون اجابتى صحيحة 
تحياتى لك وجعل الله جهودك معنا فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## نجم برقة

> ههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني اخي العزيز نجم برقة   ولكن شنو ادير للهبل .. يموت وهوا هبل .. المهم ما نقعدوش زي ابو هشام   وابشر اخي درس جديد اليوم بعد اقل من ساعة ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي  همسة: منين في برقة خوي

   بوركت اخي المتداول مع ان كلنا متداولين ولكن يا ريت الاسم والا الكنية بيش ما ايصير تضخم و بطالة وتهبط العملة و انا شاري شوية طماطم طازة مخليهم نين يرتفع سعرهم ولو نزل السعر يعني عكست معاي نعمل بيهم سلطة   همسة : من بنغازي ( غزة حاليا ) همسة : اقتباس ( شنو ادير للهبل ) هذي ليبية

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم
>  انا منتظره الدرس القادم وانا استفدت كتير
>  ارجوا المتابعه وجزاك الله كل الخير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   تم وضع الدرس السادس اختي العزيزة  واشكرك على الاهتمام والمتابعة  بارك الله فيك   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تحياتى لك اخى احمد 
> بالنسبة للسؤال 
> اعتقد ان من اسباب الأضطراب هو اختلاف القيمة الفعلية عن القيمة المتوقعة مما يؤى الى حالة من البلبلة والأضطراب فى السوق 
> يعنى مثلا  
> فائدة حالية 2% 
> فائدة متوقعة 1.5% 
> ويأتى الخبر بتعلية الفائدة او بقائها كما هى هنا تكون الطامة الكبرى لأن معظم المحللين والمتاجرين كانوا دخلو بيع ولكن الحالة الأن شراء 
> اتمنى ان تكون اجابتى صحيحة 
> تحياتى لك وجعل الله جهودك معنا فى ميزان حسناتك

  اخي العزيز تاتو تستحق جائزة لمتابعتك الرائعة   ولكنك تسرعت في الاجابة .. تحتاج شوي تعديل   انا في الانتظار  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بوركت اخي المتداول مع ان كلنا متداولين ولكن يا ريت الاسم والا الكنية بيش ما ايصير تضخم و بطالة وتهبط العملة و انا شاري شوية طماطم طازة مخليهم نين يرتفع سعرهم ولو نزل السعر يعني عكست معاي نعمل بيهم سلطة   همسة : من بنغازي ( غزة حاليا ) همسة : اقتباس ( شنو ادير للهبل ) هذي ليبية

   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    منعا للتضخم والبطالة وتدهور الاقتصاد فإن اسمي أحمد ( من اجدابيا اصلا  )   وبالله راك تنساني من السلطة لانه سمعت الآن خبر تدهور احوال الطماطم    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   همسة: شنو ادير في غزة

----------


## Q8_FOREX

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك

  وفيك بارك الله اخي العزيز   وشكرا على المتابعة   بس فين الواجب؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## نجم برقة

الرد على سؤالك : في حلين 1- انطفي الجهاز قبل ما تسكره شركة الفوريكس يعني بكرامتي وانعدي ناخذ طاسة شاهي خضرة برغوتها  2- الامر يحتاج تروي و دراسة تاريخية لأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه وما حدث اليوم حدث بالامس وحتى الفوضى والدربكة تخلق نظام اي يسمى نظام الفوضى او نظام الدربكة ( مش منن الدربيك طبعا ) او نظام الاضطراب وهذا يقودنا الى معرفة رتم هذا النظام وتتبع اثاره وخفاياه حتى نضع يدنا على الهدف اي يتشكل لدينا عدة اهداف منتظمة من نظام الاضطراب تؤدي الى خلق خطة مدروسة لها اهداف محددة وعليه سواء ارتفعت او ثبتت او هبطت الفائدة فكل هذا تلفه عين الخبير وتضع لها خطة اتطلاق تخترق جدار السعر سواء هابطا او صاعدا او حتى متذبذيا ( لو فهمت حاجة , يبقى انا فهمت )  همسة: انوار عرب اجدابيا  اجدابيا = رفح , بنغازي= غزة جيت نبي نكتب شرمولة بس القيتها ثقيلة عل الجماعة مش حا يفهموا حاجة  المهم اخيك من ينغازي المكنى بابو عبدالله مقيم منذ عقد من الزمان بدولة الامارات

----------


## إسلام1983

> والذي حصل فعلا لحظة اعلان الخبر ان الفائدة تم تخفيضها الى 1% وهذا يعني رغبة في البيع اكبر واكبر لان قيمة الدولار في انحدار .. فماذا سيحدث الذي سيحدث هو عمليات بيع كبيرة جدا للعملة وبعقود اكبر  و ينتج عن ذلك جنون على الشارت وطيران السعر بدون تذاكر او حتى حجوزات   واجب بيتي  معظم المؤشرات يتم توقع قيمها قبل اعلانها ، فما سبب اضظراب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر؟  ملاحظة: اتعمد البطء في الدروس لاتاحة الفرصة للجميع في المشاركة في النقاش حول كل درس فإذا احببتم الاسراع فليس عندي اي مانع

   أستاذي العزيز المتداول هناك، أولا: جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على أسلوبك السلس المبسط،  ثانيا: عندي استفسار بسيط، كيف أربط بين جملتك هذه: والذي حصل فعلا لحظة اعلان الخبر ان الفائدة تم تخفيضها الى 1% وهذا يعني رغبة في البيع اكبر واكبر لان قيمة الدولار في انحدار .. فماذا سيحدث   الذي سيحدث هو عمليات بيع كبيرة جدا للعملة وبعقود اكبر  لأن قيمة الدولار في انحدار  كيف أربط بينها وبين إجابتك السابقة على استفساراتي السابقة، وهاهي:  ولعل سؤالي لم يكن واضحا، سأعيد صياغة السؤال: السؤال الأول: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج باوند دولار، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟ عندها من المتوقع جدا هبوط الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الباوند   السؤال الثاني: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج دولار ين، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟ من المتوقع جدا صعود الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الين   فأنا أتهم نفسي بعدم الفهم الصحيح، وأرجو منك التوضيح بارك الله فيك،   ثالثا: بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي: الجواب: على ما أظن لضرب الستوب لوز أو للمارجن كول عند معظم المضاربين، لأننا نلاحظ بأن السعر يضطرب ويتجه إتجاهات غير متوقعة، فيعكس معاك أكثر من مئة نقطة فيضرب الستوب لوز ثم يعود كما كان ويتوجه الإتجاه الصحيح،  رابعا: بخصوص السرعة في المحاضرات، سأبدي رأيي والأمر راجع لك أستاذي، أتمنى أن يكون هناك وقت كاف بين الدروس بما يقدر بيومين كحد أقصى، لأن جميع من يود المتابعة سيتابعك ويتابع الموضوع بتلهف أما إن كان هناك فترات أطول فسيمل الطالب وينسى الدرس المفيد،   ولك مني كل الحب والود والتقدير والإحترام والامتنان، ومشكور

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي احمد  بارك الله فيك ورزقك من نعيمه وزاد من حسناتك في كل كلمه كتبتها ان شاء الله ، فعلا كلام جميل وبسيط وسلس للجميع تشكر عليه .

----------


## islam4ever

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى من احلى مواضيع المنتدى و الله بارك الله فيك

----------


## فتى قلبه

مشكور على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## ابوهشام

معظم المؤشرات يتم توقع قيمها قبل اعلانها ، فما سبب  اضظراب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر؟ يضطرب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر اذا كان الخبر معاكس للتوقعات او انه اكثر مما كان متوقعا مع تحياتي وتقديري لك يااستاذي العزيز

----------


## محمد بن سعـود



----------


## [email protected]

احيك مره اخرى اخي احمد على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع الاضطراب يحدث في السوق نتيجة لعدم صدق التوقعات واختلاف القيم الفعليه عن القيم المتوقعه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## balgiki

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
.............. 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هذه الدروس الطيبه  
عندي سؤال :
لو فرصنا ان مؤشر اقتصادي كانت قراءته السابقه 3 
والتوقع هو 1 
ولكن كانت النتيجه 2  
هنا اختلف التوقع عن النتيجه للخبر ولكن هذا الاختلاف كان بين التوقع والرقم السابق 
.......
هل سنجد حركه قويه بالاسعار بسبب مخالفه التوقع للخبر 
ام ان النتيجه طالما كانت بين التوقع والسابق لا نرى تحرك للسوق 
اتمنى انك فهمت قصدي   
وموفق خير*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك

  فين اجابة الواجب اخي العزيز  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الرد على سؤالك : في حلين 1- انطفي الجهاز قبل ما تسكره شركة الفوريكس يعني بكرامتي وانعدي ناخذ طاسة شاهي خضرة برغوتها  2- الامر يحتاج تروي و دراسة تاريخية لأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه وما حدث اليوم حدث بالامس وحتى الفوضى والدربكة تخلق نظام اي يسمى نظام الفوضى او نظام الدربكة ( مش منن الدربيك طبعا ) او نظام الاضطراب وهذا يقودنا الى معرفة رتم هذا النظام وتتبع اثاره وخفاياه حتى نضع يدنا على الهدف اي يتشكل لدينا عدة اهداف منتظمة من نظام الاضطراب تؤدي الى خلق خطة مدروسة لها اهداف محددة وعليه سواء ارتفعت او ثبتت او هبطت الفائدة فكل هذا تلفه عين الخبير وتضع لها خطة اتطلاق تخترق جدار السعر سواء هابطا او صاعدا او حتى متذبذيا ( لو فهمت حاجة , يبقى انا فهمت )  همسة: انوار عرب اجدابيا  اجدابيا = رفح , بنغازي= غزة جيت نبي نكتب شرمولة بس القيتها ثقيلة عل الجماعة مش حا يفهموا حاجة  المهم اخيك من ينغازي المكنى بابو عبدالله مقيم منذ عقد من الزمان بدولة الامارات

  والله اني فهمت كل ما تقصد  لكن بعد طاسة شاهي حمرة طابخة لمدة ساعة او ساعاتين.  همسة: الله يكون في عون اهل رفح وغزة

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي العزيز المتداول هناك، أولا: جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على أسلوبك السلس المبسط،  ثانيا: عندي استفسار بسيط، كيف أربط بين جملتك هذه: والذي حصل فعلا لحظة اعلان الخبر ان الفائدة تم تخفيضها الى 1% وهذا يعني رغبة في البيع اكبر واكبر لان قيمة الدولار في انحدار .. فماذا سيحدث   الذي سيحدث هو عمليات بيع كبيرة جدا للعملة وبعقود اكبر  لأن قيمة الدولار في انحدار  كيف أربط بينها وبين إجابتك السابقة على استفساراتي السابقة، وهاهي:  ولعل سؤالي لم يكن واضحا، سأعيد صياغة السؤال: السؤال الأول: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج باوند دولار، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟ عندها من المتوقع جدا هبوط الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الباوند   السؤال الثاني: عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج دولار ين، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟ من المتوقع جدا صعود الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الين   فأنا أتهم نفسي بعدم الفهم الصحيح، وأرجو منك التوضيح بارك الله فيك،   ثالثا: بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي: الجواب: على ما أظن لضرب الستوب لوز أو للمارجن كول عند معظم المضاربين، لأننا نلاحظ بأن السعر يضطرب ويتجه إتجاهات غير متوقعة، فيعكس معاك أكثر من مئة نقطة فيضرب الستوب لوز ثم يعود كما كان ويتوجه الإتجاه الصحيح،  رابعا: بخصوص السرعة في المحاضرات، سأبدي رأيي والأمر راجع لك أستاذي، أتمنى أن يكون هناك وقت كاف بين الدروس بما يقدر بيومين كحد أقصى، لأن جميع من يود المتابعة سيتابعك ويتابع الموضوع بتلهف أما إن كان هناك فترات أطول فسيمل الطالب وينسى الدرس المفيد،   ولك مني كل الحب والود والتقدير والإحترام والامتنان، ومشكور

  اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم   اولا .. اهنيك على حسن المتابعة والمذاكرة ايضا و هذا يبشر بالخير   ثانيا .. الربط بين الجملتين .. هي اجابة السؤال ، فهل اعتمد عليك في الاجابة؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي احمد  بارك الله فيك ورزقك من نعيمه وزاد من حسناتك في كل كلمه كتبتها ان شاء الله ، فعلا كلام جميل وبسيط وسلس للجميع تشكر عليه .

  اخي العزيز ماجد اشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع وفيك بارك الله   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى من احلى مواضيع المنتدى و الله بارك الله فيك

  اشكرك اخي على هذا الثناء   وفيك بارك الله   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مشكور على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

  اشكرك اخي على مرورك وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> معظم المؤشرات يتم توقع قيمها قبل اعلانها ، فما سبب  اضظراب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر؟ يضطرب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر اذا كان الخبر معاكس للتوقعات او انه اكثر مما كان متوقعا مع تحياتي وتقديري لك يااستاذي العزيز

  اخي العزيز ابو هشام اشكرك على الاهتمام   وما قلته صحيح اخي ولكن اتمنى مزيدا من ا لتوضيح.  وللتبسيط .. قد يتوقع البعض او الجميع انخفاض العملة ولكنها ترتفع و العكس ايضا .. قد يتوقع البعض او الجميع ان يرتفع سعر العملة ولكنه ينخفض ..  
فلماذا؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 

   وسلمت اخي من كل سوء  بارك الله فيك على المتابعة ومنتظر مشاركاتك   فائق تحياتي  همسة: ما اخبار ALTRADE معاك؟

----------


## المتداول هناك

> احيك مره اخرى اخي احمد على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع الاضطراب يحدث في السوق نتيجة لعدم صدق التوقعات واختلاف القيم الفعليه عن القيم المتوقعه

   اخي العزيز سيف اشكرك على المتابعة الجيدة للموضوع  بالنسبة لاجابتك فهي طبعا صحيحة ولكني اطمع في المزيد من التوضيح  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> .............. 
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هذه الدروس الطيبه  
> عندي سؤال :
> لو فرصنا ان مؤشر اقتصادي كانت قراءته السابقه 3 
> والتوقع هو 1 
> ولكن كانت النتيجه 2  
> هنا اختلف التوقع عن النتيجه للخبر ولكن هذا الاختلاف كان بين التوقع والرقم السابق 
> .......
> ...

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على متابعتك   بالنسبة لسؤالك. فإن المؤشرات الاقتصادية غالبا ما تسبب بلبلة و اضطراب في السوق عند اعلان الخبر مهما كانت التوقعات لأن لكل مهتم رغبة معينة.   عموما لو المؤشر قيمته الحالية 3 والمتوقعة 1 والفعلية جائت قيمتها 2 فأعتقد ان ان المؤشر انخفض طبقا للتوقعات ولكن الانخفاض ان اقل من المتوقع وهذا بالطبع سيؤثر على السوق بدرجة مقاربة لما كان متوقع.   للتوضيح اكثر ... لو نسبة الفائدة اتخفضت الى 2 بدل 1 ففي النهاية تم تخفيض الفائدة و نتائج هذا التخفيض ستأخذ مجراها .. ولكن ربما بدرجة اقل نسبيا.  ارجوا ان اكون قد فهمت سؤالك كما ترغب وان اكون وفقت في الاجابة عليه  فائق تحياتي

----------


## a.m.babrish

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود  
1- سبب الاضطراب هو العامل النفسي للمتداولين الصغار 
2 - عدم صدق التوقعات 
3 - ليس جميع المتداولين محترفين 
4 - ضرب الاستبات

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود  
> 1- سبب الاضطراب هو العامل النفسي للمتداولين الصغار 
> 2 - عدم صدق التوقعات 
> 3 - ليس جميع المتداولين محترفين 
> 4 - ضرب الاستبات

  ممتاز اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك   اطمع في المزيد من التوضيح لهذه النقاط .. مثلا هل يمكن ان تعطيني مثال عن العامل النفسي للمتداولين الصغار.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

> اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم   اولا .. اهنيك على حسن المتابعة والمذاكرة ايضا و هذا يبشر بالخير   ثانيا .. الربط بين الجملتين .. هي اجابة السؤال ، فهل اعتمد عليك في الاجابة؟  فائق تحياتي

 أخوي وأستاذي المتداول هناك، أولا: الله يبشرك بخيري الدنيا والآخرة، وإيانا، اللهم آمين، ثانيا: بصراحة لم أفهم الربط بينهما، فكيف أربط بين هاتين الجملتين: 1- لأن قيمة الدولار في انحدار  2-  الدولار ارتفع مقابل الباوند، الدولار ارتفع مقابل الين  ففي الحالتين تم تخفيض الفائدة فكيف يكون قيمة الدولار في انحدار وفي نفس الوقت الدولار ارتفع مقابل باقي العملات؟  أرجو منك أستاذي أن تنزل لمستواي فأنا مازلت مبتدئ، وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك وصفقة يمينك، اللهم آمين. ومشكور

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخوي وأستاذي المتداول هناك، أولا: الله يبشرك بخيري الدنيا والآخرة، وإيانا، اللهم آمين، ثانيا: بصراحة لم أفهم الربط بينهما، فكيف أربط بين هاتين الجملتين: 1- لأن قيمة الدولار في انحدار  2-  الدولار ارتفع مقابل الباوند، الدولار ارتفع مقابل الين  ففي الحالتين تم تخفيض الفائدة فكيف يكون قيمة الدولار في انحدار وفي نفس الوقت الدولار ارتفع مقابل باقي العملات؟  أرجو منك أستاذي أن تنزل لمستواي فأنا مازلت مبتدئ، وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك وصفقة يمينك، اللهم آمين. ومشكور

  اخي الغالي ابو ابراهيم   ساجيب على سؤال وهو اجابة لسؤال الواجب البيتي ايضا؟  اولا .. الاظطراب الذي يحدث نتيجة اعلان خبر اقتصادي مهم ناتج عن عدة عوامل منها: عدم صدق التوقعات .. فمثلا قد يتوقع ان تنخفض قيمة المؤشر فترتفع والعكس وربما لا يحدث اي تغيير في القيمة وهذا يحدث ربكة في السوق.. لان ليس كل من في السوق خبراء بل الكثير جدا مبتدئين. ثانيا .. التصرفات العشوائية التي تعقب الخبر .. فايضا ليس كل المحلليين خبراء .. وكثير منهم مبتدئين و ينتج عن تحليلاتهم تصرفات عشوائية تسبب في تذبذب السعر وانعكاسه احيانا في الاتجاه الغير متوقع.  ثالثا .. صناع السوق والتجار الاكبر في السوق قد يتسببون في حركة مفاجأة وربما غير متوقعة في السوق عند اعلان الخبر وذلك راجع لاسباب قد يكون اهمها .. رؤيتهم للسوق بمنظار معين يختلف عن المنظار الذي نرى به نحن وغيرنا السوق.  رابعا .. غالبا ما يحدث ما هو متوقع و يتحرك السعر بقوة نتيجة للخبر الاقتصادي في الاتجاه المتوقع.  ناتي الآن لنقطة الربط بين الجملتين السابقتين:  اولا وبالنسبة لسعر الفائدة خاصة فإنه ومن المتوقع غالبا ان ترتفع العملة التي تم تخفيض فائدتها وهذا ما اجبتك عنه كحالة خاصة وهي حالة سعر الفائدة بعد تخفيظها.  اما بالنسبة للمثال في الدرس الاخير فهو كان لتوضيح نقطتين .. الاولى هي ان عند اعلان الخبر الاقتصادي ( بغض النظر عن نوعه ) قد يحصل تذبذب في حركة السعر الخاصة بالعملة المرتبطة بالخبر ويصعب تكهن حركة السعر .. و لكن في الغالب يحصل انحدار في سعر العملة اذا تم تخفيض قيمة المؤشر الاقتصادي وقد استخدمت سعر الفائدة ( لأني افترض ان الكل قد درسها في الدرس الاسبق ) كمثال على حركة السعر عند اعلان الخبر.  ملاحظة: لا يعني تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما ان عملتها سوف تقوى امام العملات الأخرى ولمن هذا ما يحدث غالبا ولو لفترة قصيرة جدا.  اتمنى ان تكون الصورة وضحكت اخي ابو ابراهيم   ولا تتردد ابدا في طرح اي اسئلة فهي سبب فهم هذه الدروس   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## إسلام1983

> اخي الغالي ابو ابراهيم   ساجيب على سؤال وهو اجابة لسؤال الواجب البيتي ايضا؟  اولا .. الاظطراب الذي يحدث نتيجة اعلان خبر اقتصادي مهم ناتج عن عدة عوامل منها: عدم صدق التوقعات .. فمثلا قد يتوقع ان تنخفض قيمة المؤشر فترتفع والعكس وربما لا يحدث اي تغيير في القيمة وهذا يحدث ربكة في السوق.. لان ليس كل من في السوق خبراء بل الكثير جدا مبتدئين. ثانيا .. التصرفات العشوائية التي تعقب الخبر .. فايضا ليس كل المحلليين خبراء .. وكثير منهم مبتدئين و ينتج عن تحليلاتهم تصرفات عشوائية تسبب في تذبذب السعر وانعكاسه احيانا في الاتجاه الغير متوقع.  ثالثا .. صناع السوق والتجار الاكبر في السوق قد يتسببون في حركة مفاجأة وربما غير متوقعة في السوق عند اعلان الخبر وذلك راجع لاسباب قد يكون اهمها .. رؤيتهم للسوق بمنظار معين يختلف عن المنظار الذي نرى به نحن وغيرنا السوق.  رابعا .. غالبا ما يحدث ما هو متوقع و يتحرك السعر بقوة نتيجة للخبر الاقتصادي في الاتجاه المتوقع.  ناتي الآن لنقطة الربط بين الجملتين السابقتين:  اولا وبالنسبة لسعر الفائدة خاصة فإنه ومن المتوقع غالبا ان ترتفع العملة التي تم تخفيض فائدتها وهذا ما اجبتك عنه كحالة خاصة وهي حالة سعر الفائدة بعد تخفيظها.  اما بالنسبة للمثال في الدرس الاخير فهو كان لتوضيح نقطتين .. الاولى هي ان عند اعلان الخبر الاقتصادي ( بغض النظر عن نوعه ) قد يحصل تذبذب في حركة السعر الخاصة بالعملة المرتبطة بالخبر ويصعب تكهن حركة السعر .. و لكن في الغالب يحصل انحدار في سعر العملة اذا تم تخفيض قيمة المؤشر الاقتصادي وقد استخدمت سعر الفائدة ( لأني افترض ان الكل قد درسها في الدرس الاسبق ) كمثال على حركة السعر عند اعلان الخبر.  ملاحظة: لا يعني تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما ان عملتها سوف تقوى امام العملات الأخرى ولمن هذا ما يحدث غالبا ولو لفترة قصيرة جدا.  اتمنى ان تكون الصورة وضحكت اخي ابو ابراهيم   ولا تتردد ابدا في طرح اي اسئلة فهي سبب فهم هذه الدروس   فائق احترامي وتقديري

   يا أخي أنت مثال الأستاذ المثالي، وما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله، الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك، وأنا أعلم بأنني أتعبتك معي، ولكن الحمد لله أنك تحب الأسئلة منا حتى تكون الفائدة عامة،  بخصوص إجابة الواجب المنزلي:  لقد فهمته بناء على شرحك وإسهابك في التوضيح، الله يعطيك العافية،  وبخصوص المؤشر، عند الإعلان عن انخفاضه: فهذا معناه أن قيمة العملة ستنخفض مقابل العملات الأخرى، والعكس صحيح، أي أن الإعلان عن ارتفاع المؤشر سيؤدي لارتفاع قيمة العملة مقابل العملات الأخرى،  (طبعا بناء على ما فهمته من خاتمتك، جزاك الله خير)   أما بالنسبة لمؤشر الفائدة: فما زلت ضائع وحيران فيه، وسأطرح سؤال واضح وأتمنى أن تكون الإجابة أوضح كما هي عادتك، حفظك الله ورعاك، بما أننا في سوق الفوركس، فعلينا أن نعرف المؤشرات وأهمية الإعلان عنها، وذلك حتى نستطيع الإستفادة منها في البيع والشراء، وبما أننا مضاربون لحظيون نريد أن نستفيد من السوق في أقل من ساعة أو ساعتين، فبناء على ذلك، هذا هو السؤال: عندما تقوم دولة معينة بتخفيض سعر الفائدة فهل هذا معناه أن ندخل شراء أم بيع، فنحن لا يهمنا المدى البعيد للإعلان عن مؤشر الفائدة، بل كل ما يهمنا هو التأثير السريع للخبر؟  وأتمنى أن توسع صدرك أكثر وأكثر، شرح الله صدرك لكل خير، اللهم آمين.

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 3 - نسبة الفائدة  الدرس السادس    المؤشرات الاقتصادية *Economic Indicators*    عرفنا في الدرس الاول ان قوة اقتصاد دولة ما تعني قوة عملتها     وسألنا سؤال ..      كيف يمكنني ان اعرف او اقيس قوة عملة دولة معينة؟    وقد اجلنا الاجابة عليه كي نفهم بعض المفاهيم الاساسية    وجاء الوقت لندخل في الموضوع اكثر    اليوم وبإذن الله ستناول اهم موضوع في التحليل الاساسي وهو يعتبر أهم اداة نقيس بها قوة اقتصاد دولة معينة .. وهذه الاداة هي المؤشرات الاقتصادية..     فما هي المؤشرات الاقتصادية؟    المؤشرات الاقتصادية هي عبارة عن نتائج معينة نعلم بها عن طريق الاخبار   ولهذا نسميها ايضا      الاخبار الاقتصادية      تحرص اي دولة  على الاهتمام بهذه المؤشرات الاقتصادية لانها تعكس الحالة الاقتصادية للدولة وهي عبارة عن وصف لحالة اقتصادية معينة      فمثلا .. كلنا عرفنا ما معنى نسبة الفائدة لدولة معينة    يتم الاعلان عن نسبة الفائدة بواسطة خبر يذيعه عادة رئيس البنك المركزي للدولة    هذا الخبر الهام جدا يسمى مؤشر اقتصادي .. او خبر اقتصادي      وكل المؤشرات الاخرى تشبه هذا المؤشر .. فكلها عبارة عن ارقام اي قيم معينة وايضا لها وقت معين لاعلان الخبر    كل مؤشر له قيمة      هذه جملة مهمة جدا لكل محلل اساسي      لماذا؟ لانه من المهم جدا معرفة هذه القيمة وهل ستتغير ام ستظل ثابتة واذا تغيرت ما مقدار هذا التغير وهل الى الافضل او الى الاسوء   ما معنى كل ذلك؟ نضرب مثال.. عرفنا ان نسبة الفائدة تعني الكثير للمستوى الاقتصادي للدولة .. اي انها تحدد مدى قوة الاقتصاد في الدولة وبالتالي مدى قوة العملة فيها    فلو عرفنا ان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية تنوى تخفيض نسبة الفائدة فماذا يعني ذلك وما المتوقع حدوثه نتيجة لذلك؟    بما اننا نعرف ان تخفيض نسبة الفائدة في دولة ما .. يعني ضعف اقتصاد الدولة و عملتها .. فإنه من المتوقع بعد تخفيض الفائدة ان يقل الاقبال على شراء عملة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لان ثقتها تذعرعت نتيجة لتخفيض نسبة الفائدة    هذا اذا علمنا نية الدولة في تخفيض نسبة الفائدة .. و هذا طبعا لا يعني بعد انها انخفضت ولذلك فإن السوق سيمر بحالة ترقب في انتظار ما الذي سيحدث ..     ومن بين المترقبين للسوق خبراء الاقتصاد ولذلك فهم سيحاولون توقع القيمة الجديدة لنسبة الفائدة   فمثلا .. لو كانت نسبة الفائدة الحالية 2% ، فربما تكون توقعات خبراء الاقتصاد للقيمة الجديدة 1.5%     ولو دققنا قليلا في هذه النقطة فسنجد ان للمؤشر 3 قيم    الاولى هي القيمة التي نعرفها وهي الحالية الثانية هي القيمة المتوقعة من قبل الخبراء الثالثة وهي القيمة الفعلية التي ستعلن عنها الدولة كقيمة جديدة للمؤشر      للتوضيح اكثر نفرض ان : القيمة الحالية لنسبة الفائدة للدولار الامريكي هي 2% القيمة المتوقعة من قبل الخبراء هي 1.5%   القيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها هي 1%      دعونا نحاول الغوص معا داخل نفسية المتداولين لحظة اعلان الخبر      معظمهم وربما كلهم كانوا يتوقعون تخفيض الفائدة الى 1.5% حسب رأي الخبراء وهذا ادى بهم الى توقع بيع الدولار مقابل بعض او كل العملات الاخرى بعقود معينة      والذي حصل فعلا لحظة اعلان الخبر ان الفائدة تم تخفيضها الى 1% وهذا يعني رغبة في البيع اكبر واكبر لان قيمة الدولار في انحدار .. فماذا سيحدث الذي سيحدث هو عمليات بيع كبيرة جدا للعملة وبعقود اكبر   و ينتج عن ذلك جنون على الشارت وطيران السعر بدون تذاكر او حتى حجوزات      وبالطبع كل او معظم شركات الوساطة التي نعرفها تضاعف السبريد وربما تضربه في 4 او حتى 10 لانها تتوقع بل تعرف جيدا ما الذي يمكن ان يحدث      بعض الشركات الاخرى وبكل راحة بال .. تضغط على زر اطفاء السيرفر ولن يعد بالامكان بعدها فتح اي صفقة من قبل المتداولين      اي ان القصة عبارة عن:   1- توقع ( قيمة المؤشر )   2 - ترقب ( من المتداولين والاطراف الاخرى في السوق )  3 - اعلان عن القيمة الحقيقية للمؤشر ( عن طريق خبر معروف الوقت مسبقا )   4 - اضطراب في السوق ( نتيجة عدم صدق التوقعات )   5 - ربح من كانت توقعاته صحيحة   6 - وخسارة من كانت توقعاته خاطئة او مبالغ فيها او لانه لا يدري شئيا عما يحدث ( وربما بسبب شركة الوساطة نفسها )      ونصل هنا لنقطة مهمة جدا جدا     ماذا لو ان كل المتداولين والمهتمين كانو على يقين ان لا مجال للولايات المتحدة سوى تخفيض عملتها الى 1% كي تستطيع ان تنهض بالاقتصاد الفترة القادمة ( مثلا )     كل المحللين والاقتصاديين و غيرهم من المهتمين اجمعوا على ذلك   ماذا تتوقع ردة فعل السوق … هل سيتفاجأ بتخفيض العملة؟ بالطبع لا .. لان ما سيحدث شبه مؤكد وهذا يفقد الخبر اهميته او تأثيره لانه معروف سلفا   فما الذي سيحدث بالفعل؟    الذي سيحدث هو اهم ما اود ان اوضحه للجميع    هناك متداول يهتم بالتحليل الفني بشكل كبير جدا ولا يعير التحليل الاساسي اهتماما مماثلا ، وهو تقريبا لا يدري ما الذي يحدث هنا او هناك .. وهو يقول لنفسه .. انا اتاجر في افضل زوج يلتزم بالتحليل الفني وهو EUR/USD  و ازواج مشابهة وليس مجنونة وهذا يكفيني ..      متداول آخر متابع لما يحدث  ومتتبع لكل الاخبارالاقتصادية الهامة والغير الهامة   علم هذا المتداول بقصة تخفيض الفائدة في الولايات المتحدة وتيقن مثل المهتمين الآخرين ان الدولار سهبط حتما .. ويبدأ رالي الهبوط بصفقة بيع جميلة من اخونا الاساسي بعد تحليل فني داعم لما يعرف  فقط لانه يعلم ما الذي سيحدث تقريبا    لان ثقة السوق تزعزعت فيما يخص الدولار الامريكي فإن كل من يعلم ذلك باع الدولار وسقط الدولار و ربح من ربح وخسر من خسر    ولتتذكر هذه القاعدة الهامة      قد ينتهي تأثير الخبر الخاص بالمؤشر الاقتصادي قبل ان يعلن عنه بوقت قصير وربما بوقت طويل فكن ذكيا قبل ان تكون حذرا      نلخص الموضوع   المؤشرات الاقتصادية هي عبارة عن اخبار تعلن عن قيم ، فلكل مؤشر قيمة      يتوقع الخبراء القيمة التي سيعلن عنها ( القيمة الجديدة )     وهذا يجعل للمؤشر ثلاثة قيم .. قيمة حالية ، قيمة متوقعة ، قيمة فعلية    لكل مؤشر وقت معين للاعلان عن قيمته      في الغالب يحدث بلبلة في السوق ( فيما يخص عملة المؤشر ) اثناء الاعلان عن قيمة المؤشر      لكل دولة مجموعة من المؤشرات وتتشابه  معظم هذه المؤشرات      قوة المؤشر ( قيمته ) تعني قوة الاقتصادي في جانب معين والعكس صحيح    السؤال الآن ..      كيف اعرف وقت هذه الاخبار الاقتصادية والقيم المتوقعة لها والقيم الفعلية التي اعلن عنها؟    والاجابة في الدرس القادم ان شاء الله    واجب بيتي      معظم المؤشرات يتم توقع قيمها قبل اعلانها ، فما سبب اضظراب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر؟    اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في تناول هذا الموضوع والله المستعان      ملاحظة: اتعمد البطء في الدروس لاتاحة الفرصة للجميع في المشاركة في النقاش حول كل درس فإذا احببتم الاسراع فليس عندي اي مانع      فائق تحياتي

  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الجواب على السؤال هو أن هناك مضاربين يعتمدون فقط على التحليل الفني و لا يهتمون بالتحليل الأساسي و الأخبار. :016:

----------


## abo-anas

> يا أخي أنت مثال الأستاذ المثالي، وما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله، الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك، وأنا أعلم بأنني أتعبتك معي، ولكن الحمد لله أنك تحب الأسئلة منا حتى تكون الفائدة عامة،  بخصوص إجابة الواجب المنزلي:  لقد فهمته بناء على شرحك وإسهابك في التوضيح، الله يعطيك العافية،  وبخصوص المؤشر، عند الإعلان عن انخفاضه: فهذا معناه أن قيمة العملة ستنخفض مقابل العملات الأخرى، والعكس صحيح، أي أن الإعلان عن ارتفاع المؤشر سيؤدي لارتفاع قيمة العملة مقابل العملات الأخرى،  (طبعا بناء على ما فهمته من خاتمتك، جزاك الله خير)   أما بالنسبة لمؤشر الفائدة: فما زلت ضائع وحيران فيه، وسأطرح سؤال واضح وأتمنى أن تكون الإجابة أوضح كما هي عادتك، حفظك الله ورعاك، بما أننا في سوق الفوركس، فعلينا أن نعرف المؤشرات وأهمية الإعلان عنها، وذلك حتى نستطيع الإستفادة منها في البيع والشراء، وبما أننا مضاربون لحظيون نريد أن نستفيد من السوق في أقل من ساعة أو ساعتين، فبناء على ذلك، هذا هو السؤال: عندما تقوم دولة معينة بتخفيض سعر الفائدة فهل هذا معناه أن ندخل شراء أم بيع، فنحن لا يهمنا المدى البعيد للإعلان عن مؤشر الفائدة، بل كل ما يهمنا هو التأثير السريع للخبر؟  وأتمنى أن توسع صدرك أكثر وأكثر، شرح الله صدرك لكل خير، اللهم آمين.

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا : بارك الله في جهدك أخي المتداول هناك مجهود وطرح أكثر من رائع  ثانيا : تبسيطا للفهم بالنسبة للفائدة    فالفائدة ليست كلها سلبية على العملة التي صدرت عليها وليست أيضا كلها إجابية  بمعنى  نأخذ مثالا صدور خبر الفائدة ماقبل الأخير على الدولار الذي كانت نسبته % 0.25 
هنا يلزمنا أن نعرف مع من سيكون الدولار قوي ومع من سيكون ضعيفا لابد لنا من معرفة نسبة الفائدة للعملة المعاكسة للدولار.  مثلا الدولار ين نسبة الفائدة للدولار هي 0.25 ولكن نسبة الفائدة للين هي 0.1 يعني الين مازال قويا على الدولار هنا في هذا الزوج سيكون تأثير الخبر لصالح الين وليس لصالح الدولار ولو رأيت عكس ذلك فإنه لحظي سرعان ما يعاود الرجوع لصالح الين   لأن ما يسمى بتجار الكاري تريد لا زالوا يفضلون الين على الدولار  الدولار فرنك نسبة الفائدة للدولار0.25 والفرنك 0.5 يعني الدولار سيصبح ذا فائدة أقل وسيكون الاقبال عليه أكثر من الفرنك لأن الدولار سيكون قويا على الفرنك بسبب إهتمام تجار الكاري تريد بالدولار لأنه أصبح هو أيضا ذا فائدة أقل ولو رأيت عكس ذلك فإنه لحظي سرعان ما تكون الغلبة للدولار .  أعطيتك مثالين فقط طبعا هناك عدة أمثلة ولكن تفادي للإطالة اختصرت على هذين الزوجين فقط   الخلاصة :   نسبة الفائدة بين العملات دائما الغلبة تكون للعملة التي لديها نسبة الفائدة أقل (( الكاري تريد لهم دور في هذا )) 
وإن كان عند صدور الخبر يكون هناك نوع من عدم الوضوح ولكن بعد ساعات من صدور الخبر ستكون الاتجاه لصالح العملة الأقل نسبة للفائدة   هناك شيء هام يحدث مع صدور خبر الفائدة في بعض الأحيان أو قل أغلب الأحيان يكون هو المحرك الرئيسي لخبر الفائدة هذا الشيئ هو التصريح الذي يدلي به رئيس البنك المركزي لتلك العملة الصادرة عليها الفائدة.
ودي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> عندما تقوم دولة معينة بتخفيض سعر الفائدة فهل هذا معناه أن ندخل شراء أم بيع، فنحن لا يهمنا المدى البعيد للإعلان عن مؤشر الفائدة، بل كل ما يهمنا هو التأثير السريع للخبر؟

  اشكرك اخي الغالي ابو ابراهيم على كلماتك واسلوبك الراقي وثناءك ايضا   بالنسبة لجواب هذا السؤال  عند اعلان تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما فإن عملتها تقوى امام بعض او كل العملات في السوق ولو لفترة بسيطة .. وهذا الفترة قد تكون ساعات يوما او بضع ايام وقد تستمر اسبوع او اسابيع وذلك حسب الظروف الاقتصادية في الدولة وايضا الظروف الاقتصادية في الدول الاخرى.  واي سؤال اخر لا تتردد ابدا  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الجواب على السؤال هو أن هناك مضاربين يعتمدون فقط على التحليل الفني و لا يهتمون بالتحليل الأساسي و الأخبار.

  شكرا اخي العزيز نور الدين على المتابعة   بالنسبة للاجابة فهي فعلا من الاسباب الرئيسية ولكن هناك اسباب اخرى اتمنى ان تحاول توضيحها حسب ما فهمت حتى الآن.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## هدهد

والله يا احمد انا نفسي اتعلم الفوركس بالشكل المظبوط علشان     كده يا ريت تكسف من المواضيع المهمه اللي حضرتك بتنزلها في المنتدي علشان     نتعلم اكتر من خبرتك في مجال الفوركس وجزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع      :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## إسلام1983

> اشكرك اخي الغالي ابو ابراهيم على كلماتك واسلوبك الراقي وثناءك ايضا   بالنسبة لجواب هذا السؤال  عند اعلان تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما فإن عملتها تقوى امام بعض او كل العملات في السوق ولو لفترة بسيطة .. وهذا الفترة قد تكون ساعات يوما او بضع ايام وقد تستمر اسبوع او اسابيع وذلك حسب الظروف الاقتصادية في الدولة وايضا الظروف الاقتصادية في الدول الاخرى.  واي سؤال اخر لا تتردد ابدا  فائق تحياتي

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك، والله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت، ومشكور

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أولا : بارك الله في جهدك أخي المتداول هناك مجهود وطرح أكثر من رائع  ثانيا : تبسيطا للفهم بالنسبة للفائدة    فالفائدة ليست كلها سلبية على العملة التي صدرت عليها وليست أيضا كلها إجابية  بمعنى  نأخذ مثالا صدور خبر الفائدة ماقبل الأخير على الدولار الذي كانت نسبته % 0.25 
> هنا يلزمنا أن نعرف مع من سيكون الدولار قوي ومع من سيكون ضعيفا لابد لنا من معرفة نسبة الفائدة للعملة المعاكسة للدولار.  مثلا الدولار ين نسبة الفائدة للدولار هي 0.25 ولكن نسبة الفائدة للين هي 0.1 يعني الين مازال قويا على الدولار هنا في هذا الزوج سيكون تأثير الخبر لصالح الين وليس لصالح الدولار ولو رأيت عكس ذلك فإنه لحظي سرعان ما يعاود الرجوع لصالح الين   لأن ما يسمى بتجار الكاري تريد لا زالوا يفضلون الين على الدولار  الدولار فرنك نسبة الفائدة للدولار0.25 والفرنك 0.5 يعني الدولار سيصبح ذا فائدة أقل وسيكون الاقبال عليه أكثر من الفرنك لأن الدولار سيكون قويا على الفرنك بسبب إهتمام تجار الكاري تريد بالدولار لأنه أصبح هو أيضا ذا فائدة أقل ولو رأيت عكس ذلك فإنه لحظي سرعان ما تكون الغلبة للدولار .  أعطيتك مثالين فقط طبعا هناك عدة أمثلة ولكن تفادي للإطالة اختصرت على هذين الزوجين فقط   الخلاصة :   نسبة الفائدة بين العملات دائما الغلبة تكون للعملة التي لديها نسبة الفائدة أقل (( الكاري تريد لهم دور في هذا )) 
> وإن كان عند صدور الخبر يكون هناك نوع من عدم الوضوح ولكن بعد ساعات من صدور الخبر ستكون الاتجاه لصالح العملة الأقل نسبة للفائدة   هناك شيء هام يحدث مع صدور خبر الفائدة في بعض الأحيان أو قل أغلب الأحيان يكون هو المحرك الرئيسي لخبر الفائدة هذا الشيئ هو التصريح الذي يدلي به رئيس البنك المركزي لتلك العملة الصادرة عليها الفائدة.
> ودي وتقديري

  اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ايناس على المشاركة القيمة وبارك الله فيك على متابعة  الموضوع   لي تعليق بسيط على نقطة الكاري تريد Carry Trade ( رغم اني لا اود الخوض في هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل الآن )   وهو انه ( ايي الكاري تريد ) ليس هو الوحيد الذي يتحكم في بيع او شراء العملة بناءا على سعر الفائدة فهناك الكثير من العوامل التي تحدد ذلك.   فقد تكون نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما اقل من دولة أخرى ولكنها لا تحظى باهتمام الكبار في السوق ( مثل الكاري تريد ) ولا يسعون لشراءها وذلك لاعتبارات اخرى يرونها في السوق مثل معدلات التضخم و المؤشرات الاقتصادية الاخرى.  عليه ، فإنني اود التركيز على النقطة الهامة التي تفيدنا الآن وهي ان نسبة الفائدة اذا انخفضت فإن ذلك يعني غالبا ارتفاع قيمة العملة ولو لفترة بسيطة. كما ان انخفاضها امام بعض العملات ايضا وارد ولو لفترة بسيطة ايضا لأنه قد يحدث بلبلة لحظة اعلان الخبر أو ان الخبر جاء مصاحبا لحدث معين ( مثل ما نوهت حضرتك بخصوص تصريح رئيس البنك المركزي )   هذا دون ان نتطرق الى مقارنة نسب الفائدة لأكثر من دولة .. فهذا موضوع سنتطرق اليه لاحقا بإذن الله.  المهم الآن .. هو ترسيخ أهم المفاهيم والقواعد والنقاط التي تتعلق بالتحليل الاساسي وبإذن الله ستتضح الرؤية شيئا فشيئا .. والله المعين على ذلك.  اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ايناس مرة ثانية   ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## abo-anas

> اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ايناس على المشاركة القيمة وبارك الله فيك على متابعة  الموضوع   لي تعليق بسيط على نقطة الكاري تريد Carry Trade ( رغم اني لا اود الخوض في هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل الآن )   وهو انه ( ايي الكاري تريد ) ليس هو الوحيد الذي يتحكم في بيع او شراء العملة بناءا على سعر الفائدة فهناك الكثير من العوامل التي تحدد ذلك.   فقد تكون نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما اقل من دولة أخرى ولكنها لا تحظى باهتمام الكبار في السوق ( مثل الكاري تريد ) ولا يسعون لشراءها وذلك لاعتبارات اخرى يرونها في السوق مثل معدلات التضخم و المؤشرات الاقتصادية الاخرى.  عليه ، فإنني اود التركيز على النقطة الهامة التي تفيدنا الآن وهي ان نسبة الفائدة اذا انخفضت فإن ذلك يعني غالبا ارتفاع قيمة العملة ولو لفترة بسيطة. كما ان انخفاضها امام بعض العملات ايضا وارد ولو لفترة بسيطة ايضا لأنه قد يحدث بلبلة لحظة اعلان الخبر أو ان الخبر جاء مصاحبا لحدث معين ( مثل ما نوهت حضرتك بخصوص تصريح رئيس البنك المركزي )   هذا دون ان نتطرق الى مقارنة نسب الفائدة لأكثر من دولة .. فهذا موضوع سنتطرق اليه لاحقا بإذن الله.  المهم الآن .. هو ترسيخ أهم المفاهيم والقواعد والنقاط التي تتعلق بالتحليل الاساسي وبإذن الله ستتضح الرؤية شيئا فشيئا .. والله المعين على ذلك.  اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ايناس مرة ثانية   ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وتعليقك وملاحظتك على الراس والعين
أعانك الله
أنا دائما متابع وموجود بس في صمت 
وتقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## ابوهشام

اخي العزيز ابو هشام اشكرك على الاهتمام   وما قلته صحيح اخي ولكن اتمنى مزيدا من ا لتوضيح.  وللتبسيط .. قد يتوقع البعض او الجميع انخفاض العملة ولكنها ترتفع و العكس ايضا .. قد يتوقع البعض او الجميع ان يرتفع سعر العملة ولكنه ينخفض ..   فلماذا؟  فائق تحياتي اي ان الاشاعه التي تسبق الخبر تكون مخالفه للتوقعات التي يتوقعها المضاربون والمستثمرون او انها تفوق المتوقع مثلا : الازمه الماليه الحاليه لها تاثير على الدولار والكل متوقع بان الحكومه الامريكيه ستدعم ولكن يتفاجأوا برفض الكونجرس للخطه فيحصل الاضطراب فترى اللذين اشتروا الدولار يقومون بالبيع بجنون والعكس كذلك  ارجو اني اصبت الهدف  هذا والله اعلم  تحياتي لك معلمي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي العزيز ابو هشام اشكرك على الاهتمام   وما قلته صحيح اخي ولكن اتمنى مزيدا من ا لتوضيح.  وللتبسيط .. قد يتوقع البعض او الجميع انخفاض العملة ولكنها ترتفع و العكس ايضا .. قد يتوقع البعض او الجميع ان يرتفع سعر العملة ولكنه ينخفض ..   فلماذا؟  فائق تحياتي اي ان الاشاعه التي تسبق الخبر تكون مخالفه للتوقعات التي يتوقعها المضاربون والمستثمرون او انها تفوق المتوقع مثلا : الازمه الماليه الحاليه لها تاثير على الدولار والكل متوقع بان الحكومه الامريكيه ستدعم ولكن يتفاجأوا برفض الكونجرس للخطه فيحصل الاضطراب فترى اللذين اشتروا الدولار يقومون بالبيع بجنون والعكس كذلك  ارجو اني اصبت الهدف  هذا والله اعلم  تحياتي لك معلمي

  اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو هشام على المتابعة الرائعة  وبارك الله فيك   نعم اخي ما قلته صحيح عن عدم صدق التوقعات ( بلاش كلمة اشاعات ) و التصريحات التي تصدر قبل اعلان الخبر مما يسبب في تذبذب الاسعار نتيجة لذلك. وهذا لان ليس كل من في السوق خبير او محلل اساسي وانما العكس معظم من في السوق من المحللين الفنيين وايضا المبتدئين.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 
> وتعليقك وملاحظتك على الراس والعين
> أعانك الله
> أنا دائما متابع وموجود بس في صمت 
> وتقبل ودي وتقديري

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو ايناس على كلماتك   وبارك الله فيك  ومنتظرين آراءك ومشاركاتك النيرة معنا ( ودعك من الصمت )  :Wink Smile:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> معظم المؤشرات يتم توقع قيمها قبل اعلانها ، فما سبب اضظراب السوق اثناء اعلان الخبر؟

 أعتذر عن التأخير بالمتابعة أخي أحمد لكن درسك ينرادله كاسة جاي ومخ مصحصح حتى نقدر نلم بكل جوانبه السبب يتلخص في نقطتين: 1- أن تكون النسبة المتوقعة للمؤشر الإقتصادي عكس الحقيقة أو مبالغ فيها أو أن تكون بنفس القيمة الحقيقية مما سيحدث لخبطة أو بلبلة في السوق في وقت إعلان الخبر  2- أن المتداولين في السوق ليسو جميعاَ خبراء أو على الأقل ملمين بأساسيات التحليل الإخباري بل أن منهم من لا يتابع الأخبار حتى , فلذلك اثناء إعلان الخبر سيحدث اضطراب في السوق أرجو أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أعتذر عن التأخير بالمتابعة أخي أحمد لكن درسك ينرادله كاسة جاي ومخ مصحصح حتى نقدر نلم بكل جوانبه السبب يتلخص في نقطتين: 1- أن تكون النسبة المتوقعة للمؤشر الإقتصادي عكس الحقيقة أو مبالغ فيها أو أن تكون بنفس القيمة الحقيقية مما سيحدث لخبطة أو بلبلة في السوق في وقت إعلان الخبر  2- أن المتداولين في السوق ليسو جميعاَ خبراء أو على الأقل ملمين بأساسيات التحليل الإخباري بل أن منهم من لا يتابع الأخبار حتى , فلذلك اثناء إعلان الخبر سيحدث اضطراب في السوق أرجو أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة

 حياك الله اخي العزيز اسلام وبارك الله فيك   بالنسبة لنقطة عدم اهتمام البعض بالتحليل الاساسي فهذه لا تسبب في الغالب بلبلة في السوق لانهم لا يدرون حتى بالخبر ولكنهم قد يدخلون بصفقات قبل او بعد او حتى اثناء الخبر دون ان يدرون بالخبر وتكون صفقاتهم في هذه الحالة شبة عشوائية لان تأثير الخبر سيفقدها منطقيتها و الاساس المبنية عليه وهذا يساهم في الاضطراب الذي قد يحدث وقت اعلان الخبر.  اشكرك اخي على حسن متابعتك والله الموفق  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

تطبيق عملي   في رأيك ما الذي حدث اليوم عند اعلان نسبة الفائدة البريطانية الجديدة ولماذا؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## forexy369

في البداية  جزاك الله خير  وسجلني  معك متابعا  لك اخي  خاصة واني  مبتدا جدا   
وانا  قرات  من اول الموضوع وجميع الردود لان هذا اول  يوم  اقرا موضوعك  والصراحة استفدت استفادة كبيرة لاني  لم اكن اعرف الا نقاط  بسيطة عن التحليل الاساسي  
وعندي استفسار   
يعني  دائما كل  ما  انتخفضت  سعر الفائدة لاي  عملة  فان  سعرها  سيصعد  امام العملات الاخرى؟؟ 
ووما قلتة للاخ اسلام  وما جاء  في موضوعك  لم  يتضح  لي  مثل ما سالك اخي اسلام  وياريت توضحة  

> 

   

> أستاذي العزيز المتداول هناك،

  

> أولا: جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على أسلوبك السلس المبسط،   ثانيا: عندي استفسار بسيط، كيف أربط بين جملتك هذه:  والذي حصل فعلا لحظة اعلان الخبر ان الفائدة تم تخفيضها الى 1% وهذا يعني رغبة في البيع اكبر واكبر لان قيمة الدولار في انحدار .. فماذا سيحدث    الذي سيحدث هو عمليات بيع كبيرة جدا للعملة وبعقود اكبر   لأن قيمة الدولار في انحدار   كيف أربط بينها وبين إجابتك السابقة على استفساراتي السابقة، وهاهي:   ولعل سؤالي لم يكن واضحا،  سأعيد صياغة السؤال:  السؤال الأول:  عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج باوند دولار، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟  عندها من المتوقع جدا هبوط الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الباوند   السؤال الثاني:  عندما تخفض أمريكا سعر الفائدة، ماذا سنلاحظ على شارت الزوج دولار ين، هل ارتفاع السعر أم انخفاضه؟  من المتوقع جدا صعود الزوج لان الدولار ارتفع مقابل الين   فأنا أتهم نفسي بعدم الفهم الصحيح، وأرجو منك التوضيح بارك الله فيك،   ثالثا: بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي:  الجواب: على ما أظن لضرب الستوب لوز أو للمارجن كول عند معظم المضاربين، لأننا نلاحظ بأن السعر يضطرب ويتجه إتجاهات غير متوقعة، فيعكس معاك أكثر من مئة نقطة فيضرب الستوب لوز ثم يعود كما كان ويتوجه الإتجاه الصحيح،  رابعا: بخصوص السرعة في المحاضرات،  سأبدي رأيي والأمر راجع لك أستاذي،  أتمنى أن يكون هناك وقت كاف بين الدروس بما يقدر بيومين كحد أقصى، لأن جميع من يود المتابعة سيتابعك ويتابع الموضوع بتلهف أما إن كان هناك فترات أطول فسيمل الطالب وينسى الدرس المفيد،   ولك مني كل الحب والود والتقدير والإحترام والامتنان،  ومشكور

 حسيت انو  في  تعارض  في  كلامك  ؟ياريت توضحة  
اما عن سؤالك    في رأيك ما الذي حدث اليوم عند اعلان نسبة الفائدة البريطانية الجديدة ولماذا؟  
نتيجة  لخفض الفائدة  فان  الباوند  سيقوى على الدولار  وبالتالي  ارتفاع قيمة الباوند  وصعود المؤشر  في الشارت  صعودا 
ان شاء الله يكون اجابتي  صحيحة  
بارك الله فيك  ورزقك  وجعلك من اللذين  يظلهم الله  في  ظلة  يوم  لا ظل الا ظلة

----------


## a.m.babrish

من هم الكاري تريد   ؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتداول هناك

> في البداية  جزاك الله خير  وسجلني  معك متابعا  لك اخي  خاصة واني  مبتدا جدا   
> وانا  قرات  من اول الموضوع وجميع الردود لان هذا اول  يوم  اقرا موضوعك  والصراحة استفدت استفادة كبيرة لاني  لم اكن اعرف الا نقاط  بسيطة عن التحليل الاساسي  
> وعندي استفسار   
> يعني  دائما كل  ما  انتخفضت  سعر الفائدة لاي  عملة  فان  سعرها  سيصعد  امام العملات الاخرى؟؟ 
> ووما قلتة للاخ اسلام  وما جاء  في موضوعك  لم  يتضح  لي  مثل ما سالك اخي اسلام  وياريت توضحة   حسيت انو  في  تعارض  في  كلامك  ؟ياريت توضحة  
> اما عن سؤالك    في رأيك ما الذي حدث اليوم عند اعلان نسبة الفائدة البريطانية الجديدة ولماذا؟  
> نتيجة  لخفض الفائدة  فان  الباوند  سيقوى على الدولار  وبالتالي  ارتفاع قيمة الباوند  وصعود المؤشر  في الشارت  صعودا 
> ان شاء الله يكون اجابتي  صحيحة  
> بارك الله فيك  ورزقك  وجعلك من اللذين  يظلهم الله  في  ظلة  يوم  لا ظل الا ظلة

   اشكرك شيخ الشباب على مشاركتك واهلا بك معنا وسط التحليل الاساسي   اخي بإختصار ..   اذا انخفضت نسبة الفائدة فإن احتمال ارتفاع العملة هو الارجح ولو لفترة بسيطة   الاحتمال الثاني هو ان تنخفض العملة وذلك راجع لتقلبات السوق و لعوامل اقتصادية وربما سياسية ولكن هذا الاحتمال اضعف من الاول   وهناك احتمال ثالث هو عدم تأثير ذلك على العملة وهذا الاحتمال نادر الحدوث وان كان وردا هو ايضا.  اما ما ورد في الدروس .. خاصة في درس المؤشرات .. فكان موضوع نسبة الفائدة مجرد مثال لتوضيح تأثير الخبر على السوق وايضا على الشارت وربما كان من الافضل ان اقول ، ترتفع العملة ، بدلا من تنخفض العملة منعا للتعارض.  عموما .. المهم .. ان تعرف ان نسبة الفائدة اذا انخفضت فالمتوقع بشدة هو ارتفاع العملة .. مع الوضع في الاعتبار انها قد تنخفض العملة ايضا .. والاحتمال الاضعف هو عدم حدوث اي تغيير.  اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة اوضح الآن ..  واي استفسار .. لا تتردد في طرحه.  بالنسبة للاجابة فهي صحيحة  :015:  اخي وبارك الله فيك وان كنت ارغب في توضيح لماذا اكثر.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> من هم الكاري تريد   ؟؟؟؟

  اخي العزيز شكرا على حسن المتابعة   بالنسبة للكاري تريد فلا تشغل بالك بهم الآن .. وجاي دورهم ان شاء الله.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## جرنسبان

تذكرتي بوليد الحلو حتى في الطرح 
فعلا مميزين بهذا المنتدى وعلى رأسهم وليد الحلوووووووووووووو

----------


## نجم برقة

سلامات اخي احمد .. نرجى في طاسة الشاهي معش جت 
اليوم كان التحليل الفني متفق مع الاساسي حسب وجه نظري مع ان اغلب المحللين يرون بان اليوم الرؤية غير واضحة و لكن سوق الفوركس هذه هي طبيعته دائما وغالبا الاجواء ملبدة بالغيوم والشاطر اللي يعرف كيف ياكلها ومن وين
الملاحظ حتى الان بان تغيير نسبة الفائدة كان في صالح الاسترليني حيث حافظ على رتم الصعود أو البقاء بنفس مستوى السعر الذي حققه مع ان وحسب التحليل الفنى من المفترض عليه الارتداد والهبوط ولكن هذا ما تحقق حتى الان 
متنسش الشاهي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تذكرتي بوليد الحلو حتى في الطرح 
> فعلا مميزين بهذا المنتدى وعلى رأسهم وليد الحلوووووووووووووو

 اهلا وسهلا باخي العزيز جرنسبان وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة.. ويشرفنا جدا ان اذكرك بالاستاذ وليد الحلو ..   تحياتي الفائقة لك وله

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سلامات اخي احمد .. نرجى في طاسة الشاهي معش جت 
> اليوم كان التحليل الفني متفق مع الاساسي حسب وجه نظري مع ان اغلب المحللين يرون بان اليوم الرؤية غير واضحة و لكن سوق الفوركس هذه هي طبيعته دائما وغالبا الاجواء ملبدة بالغيوم والشاطر اللي يعرف كيف ياكلها ومن وين
> الملاحظ حتى الان بان تغيير نسبة الفائدة كان في صالح الاسترليني حيث حافظ على رتم الصعود أو البقاء بنفس مستوى السعر الذي حققه مع ان وحسب التحليل الفنى من المفترض عليه الارتداد والهبوط ولكن هذا ما تحقق حتى الان 
> متنسش الشاهي

  اهلا بالعزيز ومرحبا   وشكرا لك على التحليل الجميل ...  الاسترليني .. اعتقد انه لا ينوي السقوط وهو يتماسك ليصعد و ربما يأخذ راحة قصيرة ويواصل الصعود .. 
ولكن هذا سيناريو قصير على ما يبدو..   و طاسة الشاهى واتيه وباللوز اخرى .. ترجى فيك ..   فائق تحياتي

----------


## hhsh

> تطبيق عملي   في رأيك ما الذي حدث اليوم عند اعلان نسبة الفائدة البريطانية الجديدة ولماذا؟  فائق تحياتي

 *دروس رائعة من أخ رائع والله 
جزاك الله كل خير 
بالنسبة للذي حدث عند اعلان الفائدة البريطانية اليوم  
هوا ارتفاع الباوند امام الدولار وكمان الفرنك 
لان تخفيض الفائدة اعطي الباوند قوة امام العملات  
أرجو تكون الاجابة سليمة ،، وفي أنتظار اصدار الموضوع كاملا في كتاب واحد والله حكيون مفيد جدا وخصوصا لأخوانا المبتدئين*

----------


## hhsh

> من هم الكاري تريد   ؟؟؟؟

 *جماعة كده بيقولوا كلام صعب شوية ،، لا صعب كتير 
بلاش منهم دلوقتي خالص بصراحة 
بيني وبينك ،،
اول مرة ادخل الفوركس وفتحت موضوع اتعلم كان للكاري تريد 
تعقدت والله وخرجت ولم اعد للفوركس الا بعدها بشهووووووور 
كنت فهمت أنهم ناس بتشتغل علي فترات زمنية طويلة وتحليلات صعبة شوية علينا نحن المبتدئين ،،،
الخلاصة دعك منهم الآن ،، مع احترامي الشديد لهم ولك*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *دروس رائعة من أخ رائع والله 
> جزاك الله كل خير 
> بالنسبة للذي حدث عند اعلان الفائدة البريطانية اليوم  
> هوا ارتفاع الباوند امام الدولار وكمان الفرنك 
> لان تخفيض الفائدة اعطي الباوند قوة امام العملات  
> أرجو تكون الاجابة سليمة ،، وفي أنتظار اصدار الموضوع كاملا في كتاب واحد والله حكيون مفيد جدا وخصوصا لأخوانا المبتدئين*

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على حسن المتابعة وعلى كلماتك المشجعة   بالنسبة للاجابة فهي صحيحة فعلا وصعد الباوند امام بعض العملات و اعتقد انه لا زال تحت تأثير الخبر لانه يكون الآن ترند صاعد داخل قناة سعرية جميلة.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *جماعة كده بيقولوا كلام صعب شوية ،، لا صعب كتير 
> بلاش منهم دلوقتي خالص بصراحة 
> بيني وبينك ،،
> اول مرة ادخل الفوركس وفتحت موضوع اتعلم كان للكاري تريد 
> تعقدت والله وخرجت ولم اعد للفوركس الا بعدها بشهووووووور 
> كنت فهمت أنهم ناس بتشتغل علي فترات زمنية طويلة وتحليلات صعبة شوية علينا نحن المبتدئين ،،،
> الخلاصة دعك منهم الآن ،، مع احترامي الشديد لهم ولك*

  :Good:   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## المتداول هناك

تطبيق عملي (2)  1 - لماذا صعد الباوند امام بعض العملات وليس كلها بعد اعلان الفائدة؟  2 - لماذا لم تحدث بلبلة وتذبذب لمعظم ازواج الباوند عند اعلان خبر الفائدة الجديدة؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## [email protected]

تطبيق عملي (2)   1 - لماذا صعد الباوند امام بعض العملات وليس كلها بعد اعلان الفائدة؟ اعتقد لان القوه التي يكتسبها الباوند من تخفيض الفائده  قوة نسبيه بمعنى انه قد يكون اقوى من الدولار ولكنه ليس اقوى من اليورو  2 - لماذا لم تحدث بلبلة وتذبذب لمعظم ازواج الباوند عند اعلان خبر الفائدة الجديدة؟  لان تخفيض الفائده كان امر حتمي لانعاش الاقتصاد البريطاني والسوق كان مستوعب الخبر بشكل كبير  تحياتي اخي احمد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mostafa400

> تطبيق عملي (2)  1 - لماذا صعد الباوند امام بعض العملات وليس كلها بعد اعلان الفائدة؟  2 - لماذا لم تحدث بلبلة وتذبذب لمعظم ازواج الباوند عند اعلان خبر الفائدة الجديدة؟  فائق تحياتي

 يمكن علشان الخبر محروق وفيه تحسن فى بعض التقارير الصادرة من بريطانيا

----------


## متاجر مبتدئ

> فبناء على ذلك، هذا هو السؤال: عندما تقوم دولة معينة بتخفيض سعر الفائدة فهل هذا معناه أن ندخل شراء أم بيع، فنحن لا يهمنا المدى البعيد للإعلان عن مؤشر الفائدة، بل كل ما يهمنا هو التأثير السريع للخبر؟

    

> عند اعلان تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما فإن عملتها تقوى امام بعض او كل العملات في السوق ولو لفترة بسيطة .. وهذا الفترة قد تكون ساعات يوما او بضع ايام وقد تستمر اسبوع او اسابيع وذلك حسب الظروف الاقتصادية في الدولة وايضا الظروف الاقتصادية في الدول الاخرى.

   بارك الله فيك على المجهود الذي تقوم به .  أعتقد أن اللبس في عدم فهم أخينا اسلام أن هناك فرق بين عدم استيعاب خبر الفائدة   واستيعابها في السوق .  فغالبا تصدر مؤشرات اقتصادية قبل خبر الفائدة تدل على أن البنك المركزي سوف يقوم   بتخفيض الفائدة أم لا ، ومن هذه المؤشرات مؤشر أسعار المنتجين والمستهلكين فإذا   جاء مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين بقيمة أقل من القيمة المستهدفه لدى البنك المركزي   وكان الاقتصاد في حالة ركود أو كساد كما هو الحال في أغلب الاقتصاديات الكبرى الآن   ( هذا يعطي البنك المركزي مجال لتخفيض الفائدة ) فإن الاقتصادين يتوقعون أن البنك   المركزي سوف يقوم بتخفيض الفائدة لكي يتعافى الاقتصاد من حالة الركود أو كساد   فيقوم السوق بتسعير خبر تخفيض الفائدة فتهبط العملة الى أن يأتي يوم التخفيض   الفعلي للفائدة فيحصل هناك هدوء في السوق قبل ساعات من التخفيض فإذا تم التخفيض   كما هو متوقع وصرح البنك المركزي أنه لن يقدم على تخفيض الفائدة قريبا ، يتم جني   الأرباح وترتفع العملة ، أما اذا تم التخفيض بأكثر من المتوقع فإن العملة سوف تهبط   بشكل قوي .  وأقرب مثال على ذلك ما حصل للاسترالي   عندما صدر مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين على انخفاض كبير في يوم 28/1/2009م  فتم تسعير الخبر بالتخفيض فهبط الاسترالي أمام الدولار الى ان جاء يوم التخفيض   الفعلي فتم التخفيض كما هو متوقع وتم استيعاب الخبر وحصل جني أرباح فارتفعت   العملة .

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تطبيق عملي (2)   1 - لماذا صعد الباوند امام بعض العملات وليس كلها بعد اعلان الفائدة؟ اعتقد لان القوه التي يكتسبها الباوند من تخفيض الفائده  قوة نسبيه بمعنى انه قد يكون اقوى من الدولار ولكنه ليس اقوى من اليورو  2 - لماذا لم تحدث بلبلة وتذبذب لمعظم ازواج الباوند عند اعلان خبر الفائدة الجديدة؟  لان تخفيض الفائده كان امر حتمي لانعاش الاقتصاد البريطاني والسوق كان مستوعب الخبر بشكل كبير   تحياتي اخي احمد

  مشكور اخي سيف على حسن المتابعة   وبارك الله فيك على الاجابة  :Good:   بالتوفيق اخي  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يمكن علشان الخبر محروق وفيه تحسن فى بعض التقارير الصادرة من بريطانيا

  مشكور اخي العزيز مصطفى  على المتابعة   وبارك الله فيك .. وفعلا كان الخبر محروق   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيك على المجهود الذي تقوم به .  أعتقد أن اللبس في عدم فهم أخينا اسلام أن هناك فرق بين عدم استيعاب خبر الفائدة   واستيعابها في السوق .  فغالبا تصدر مؤشرات اقتصادية قبل خبر الفائدة تدل على أن البنك المركزي سوف يقوم   بتخفيض الفائدة أم لا ، ومن هذه المؤشرات مؤشر أسعار المنتجين والمستهلكين فإذا   جاء مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين بقيمة أقل من القيمة المستهدفه لدى البنك المركزي   وكان الاقتصاد في حالة ركود أو كساد كما هو الحال في أغلب الاقتصاديات الكبرى الآن   ( هذا يعطي البنك المركزي مجال لتخفيض الفائدة ) فإن الاقتصادين يتوقعون أن البنك   المركزي سوف يقوم بتخفيض الفائدة لكي يتعافى الاقتصاد من حالة الركود أو كساد   فيقوم السوق بتسعير خبر تخفيض الفائدة فتهبط العملة الى أن يأتي يوم التخفيض   الفعلي للفائدة فيحصل هناك هدوء في السوق قبل ساعات من التخفيض فإذا تم التخفيض   كما هو متوقع وصرح البنك المركزي أنه لن يقدم على تخفيض الفائدة قريبا ، يتم جني   الأرباح وترتفع العملة ، أما اذا تم التخفيض بأكثر من المتوقع فإن العملة سوف تهبط   بشكل قوي .  وأقرب مثال على ذلك ما حصل للاسترالي   عندما صدر مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين على انخفاض كبير في يوم 28/1/2009م  فتم تسعير الخبر بالتخفيض فهبط الاسترالي أمام الدولار الى ان جاء يوم التخفيض   الفعلي فتم التخفيض كما هو متوقع وتم استيعاب الخبر وحصل جني أرباح فارتفعت   العملة .

   اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة وبارك الله فيك   واحب ان اوؤكد على ضرورة تتبع الشارت قبل واثناء وبعد الخبر كي نتدرب على التحليل الاساسي بشكل جيد.  وانا افضل ان اتابع الشارتات على فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات لتتبع حركة السعر بدقة و بشكل اوضح .. ولا بأس طبعا ان نلقى نظرة على فريم الديلي فهو يعطي صورة ابعد لحركة السعر .  اشكرك اخي مرة ثانية   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس   - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  نسبة الفائدة    رابط الدرس السادس   - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة      الدرس السابع       التقويم الاقتصادي *Economic Calendar*  تعرفنا في الدرس السابق بعض الاساسيات عن المؤشرات الاقتصادية مثل: 
1 - لكل مؤشر اسم
2 - يدل المؤشر على قوة او ضعف جانب من جوانب الاقتصاد في الدولة.
3 - لكل مؤشر ثلاث قيم: القيمة الحالية ، والقيمة المتوقعة و القيمة الفعلية.
4 - اذا انخفضت قيمة المؤشر فهذا يدل على ان هذا الجانب من الاقتصاد في الدولة اصبح اضعف. ( ولو قليلا ) 
5 - اذا ارتفعت قيمة المؤشر فهذا يدل على ان هذا الجانب من الاقتصاد في الدولة قد اصبح اقوى. ( ولو قليلا ) 
6 - تتأثر عملة الدولة بالمؤشرات الاقتصادية و تضعف او تقوى بناء على قيم هذه المؤشرات.
7 - القيمة المتوقعة للمؤشر والتي يضعها الخبراء في هذا المجال ، تعطي اشارة الى ما قد يحدث.
8 - تظطرب الازواج التي تشترك فيها عملة الدولة المعلنة للخبر الاقتصادي وذلك نتيجة لعدم صدق التوقعات احيانا و ايضا لعدم دراية الكثير من المتداولين بالخبر وايضا نتيجة لعمليات عديدة اخرى ( مثل جني الارباح ) و ايضا للوضع الاقتصادي السائد في كل دولة.
9 - قد لا يحدث اي شئ وقت اعلان الخبر الاقتصادي وذلك ناتج عن شبه التأكد من التوقع.
10 - المؤشرات الاقتصادية يتم الاعلان عنها في مواعيد محددة ومعروفة سابقا. 
وانتهى الدرس السابق بالسؤال التالي:  كيف اعرف وقت هذه الاخبار الاقتصادية والقيم المتوقعة لها والقيم الفعلية التي اعلن عنها؟  واليوم موعدنا للاجابة عن هذا السؤال. 
يوجد في عالم الاقتصاد تقويم ( اجندة ) توضع فيه كافة المؤشرات الاقتصادية لمعظم العملات العالمية المعروفة. 
فالتقويم عبارة عن جدول زمني يعرض الآتي:
1 - التاريخ
2 - الوقت
3 - العملة 
4 - المؤشر الاقتصادي 
5 - درجة اهمية المؤشر
6 - القيمة الحالية ( السابقة ) 
7 - القيمة المتوقعة
8 - القيمة الفعلية ( التي تم الاعلان عنها في الخبر الاقتصادي )  
وهذا مثال عن التقويم الاقتصادي ( من موقع forexfactory )   
ونلاخظ الآتي:
1 - الجدول المبين ليوم واحد ( هو يوم امس الجمعة 6/2/2009 ) 
2 - وقت اعلان المؤشر 
3 - اسم العملة 
4 - درجة اهمية الخبر Impact يتم تحديدها بالالوان حيث يمثل:
اللون الاصفر الخبر العادي 
اللون البرتقالي الخبر المهم 
اللون الاحمر الخبر الاكثر اهمية
5 - اسم المؤشر الاقتصادي 
6 - على اقصى اليمين توجد القيم الحالية ( السابقة Previous ) للمؤشرات.
7 - بعدها مباشرة توجد القيم المتوقعة للمؤشرات Forecast 
8 - بعدها مباشرة توجد القيم الفعلية Actual التي تم الاعلان عنها فعلا.
9 - نلاحظ ان القيم الفعلية قد تكون باللون الاسود او الاخضر او الاحمر فماذا يعني ذلك؟ 
- اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية للمؤشر باللون الاسود فهذا يعني ان السوق قد قبل بالتوقع ، فالقيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها هي نفسها القيمة المتوقعة. 
- اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية للمؤشر باللون الاخصر فهذا يعني ان القيمة الفعلية افضل من المتوقع يعني لو القيمة المتوقعة كانت 5.7 - و جائت القيمة الفعلية المعلنة بـ 2.5 - فإن القيمة المتوقعة كان اسوء من القيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها ولذلك تكتب بالاخضر كناية في المتوقعين. 
- اما اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اسوء من المتوقعة فإنه يلزم كتابتها بالاحمر لتوضيح ان الامر اسوء مما تتوقعون.  ملاحظة:
بالطبع التقويم الاقتصادي يكون على هيئة جدول حي بامكانيات اضافية مثل:  
- امكانية عرض جدول لاسبوع كامل  او اكثر بدلا من يوم واحد. 
- امكانية فلترة المؤشرات المعروضة لعرض الاكثر اهمية او المهمة فقط أو عرض المؤشرات الخاصة لعملة او عملات معينة فقط بدل كل العملات. 
- امكانية عرض شرح للمؤشر الاقتصادي وذلك باستخدام الرمز الموجود امام المؤشر في العمود Details 
-  امكانية طباعة الجدول على ملف pdf وبصيغ اخرى ايضا. 
طبعا كل موقع يقدم خدماته بالشكل المناسب له وانت عليك اختيار الموقع الذي ترتاح لخدماته. 
بالطبع ايضا توجد مواقع تعرض التقويم الاقتصادي باللغة العربية فليس هناك اي مشكلة. 
ولكني احبب ان اشرح التقويم كما هو باللغة الانجليزية لتتمكن من الاثنين. 
بالطبع ايضا .. المتداول العربي .. يوفر التقويم الاقتصادي باللغة العربية وبشكل منسق وجميل ولاسبوع كامل ومبين فيه الاجازات ايضا كما ان به وقت الاخبار بالتوقيت السعودي بالاضافة لجرينتش   وهذا مثال عليه.   
ولكنه لاسف عبارة عن صورة وبالطبع لن نرى فيه القيم الفعلية .. ولكن يمكنك متابعة فريق الاخبار في المنتدى لتتعرف على اهم القيم الفعلية لاهم المؤشرات التي يعلن عنها  ، فهو يعرض الخبر و القيم أول بأول وجزاهم الله خيرا. 
اذا فالمؤشرات الاقتصادية يتم الاعلان عن قيمها الجديدة بناءا على جدول زمني محدد مسبقا وما علينا الا ترقب اذاعة الخبر و التعرف على القيمة الجديدة له. 
هذا ممتاز .. اليس كذلك؟ 
بالطبع البعض سيقول لي متابعة قيم المؤشرات عملية سهلة ولكن ما الذي افعله بهذه القيم؟ 
طبعا هذه هو مربط الفرس.. ما الذي افعله بقيمة المؤشر الجديدة؟ 
ولنجيب عن هذا السؤال المهم لنضع اولا اسس لنتبعها ، وهي كالآتي: 
1 - اذا كانت القيمة الجديدة ( الفعلية ) للمؤشر اعلى ( باللون الاخضر ) من القيمة المتوقعة فإن العملة من المتوقع  جدا انها سترتفع .. اي سنشتريها. 
2 - اذا كانت القيمة الجديدة ( الفعلية ) للمؤشر اقل ( باللون الاحمر ) من القيمة المتوقعة فإن العملة من المتوقع جدا ان تنخفض .. اي سنبيعها.  هذه الاسس تعمل جيدا في الظروف الطبيعية .. الظروف التي تسير فيها كل الامور حسب المتوقع لها. 
ولكن الحذر الحذر في الظروف الغير واضحة والغير ثابتة للاقتصاد في الدولة (صاحبة المؤشر ) والدول الاخرى طبعا. 
فمثلا قد ترتفع قيمة مؤشر ما ولكن الظروف المحيطة اسوء من ان تسمح للعملة بالارتفاع .. فهل سترتفع العملة نتيجة للمؤشر وحده. 
والعكس قد يكون ايضا صحيحا ، فهل ستنخفض العملة نتيجة للانخفاض في قيمة مؤشر ما .. في الوقت الذي تطرح فيه الدولة حلولا رائعة لانعاش الاقتصاد. 
ستقول لي لخبطني .. ماذا سأفعل اذا؟ 
نعم هذه هي صعوبة التحليل الاساسي .. فليس هناك مسلمات وقواعد ثابتة تسير وفقها الامور بشكل منتظم. 
والحل؟ 
الحل هو مزيد من الثقافة الاقتصادية .. مزيد من الاهتمام بالاقتصاد العالمي .. مزيد من الدراية بالمؤشرات الاقتصادية وأثرها على اقتصاد الدول.. مزيد من الاهتمام بالاخبار الاقتصادية ودراسة نتيجته على الشارت قبل الخبر واثناء الخبر وبعد الخبر. 
هذا هو الحل .. ولكنك ان فعلتها .. ستصبح من الناجحين في هذا المجال لانك ستسبق الشارت في اغلب الظروف وستتوقع حركة السعر بخبرة اكثر و بثقة اكبر.  انا مبتدئ فكيف ابدأ؟ 
نعم هذا سؤال رائع .. رائع لانك قررت ان تبدأ. 
وعشان عيونك .. سنضع معا منهج و اسلوب نستطيع به ان نصل. 
المنهج سهل جدا ويتطلب منك ساعات قليلة كل يوم لتصبح محللا اساسيا. 
قبل كل شئ ..سنتابع معا شرح اهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية وتأثيرها على الاقتصاد والعملة وسنفهم ذلك كله بإذن الله. 
والمطلوب منك هو الاهتمام والتدوين بشكل دائم وطرح الاسئلة دون حرج او تردد. وبإذن الله نراك محللا اساسيا وفنيا يعتمد عليه. 
المنهج: 
هذا المنهج لن يكون ذو فائدة كبيرة ان لم تتعود على الآتي: 
1 - فهم كل المواضيع الخاصة بالتحليل الاساسي التي احاول ان اقدمها هنا بالاضافة لأي موضوع آخر بنفس الهدف. 
2 - قراءة كل او معظم التحليلات الاقتصادية التي يقدمها فريق التحليلات بالمنتدى .. ويمكنك ايضا تتبع الاخبار الاقتصادية الهامة في نشرة بي بي سي او اي قناة اخرى تعجبك.  واليك خطوات المنهج  
اولا: سنذهب للتقويم الاقتصادي و نفلتر المؤشرات لنعرض فقط المؤشرات الاكثر اهمية التي يرمز لها بالاحمر .. وايضا اربعة عملات فقط هي الدولار USD الباوند GBP اليورو EUR و الفرنك الاسترالي CHF 
غالبا ستكون هناك من 1 الى 4 اخبار وربما 5 في بعض الايام وربما 0 في ايام اخرى. 
عموما يوم الصفر .. هذا يوم راحة. 
ثانيا: نسجل مواعيد المؤشرات التي ستظهر لنا كل يوم في ورقة ونضعها امامنا طول الوقت. 
ثالثا: قبل موعد الخبر بساعة ( ممكن نصف ساعة وممكن ساعتين حسب تفرغك ) نفتح الشارت على احد الازواج الهامة للعملة التي ننتظر الخبر بخصوصها.
نحاول بمعلومات التحليل الفني ان نكتشف نقطة هامة على الشارت .. سؤاء الفريم اليومي او الاربع ساعات او الساعة.
ونحاول توقع حركة السعر بناءا على اساليب التحليل الفني التي تعرفها. وضح او ارسم على الشارت توقعك. 
رابعا .. قبل وقت الخبر بخمس او عشر دقائق اطلب او جهز فنجان من القهوة العربية او الشاهي السيلاني .. 
تمتع بالقهوة او الشاهي وانت تراقب حركة الزوج وقت اعلان الخبر.
هل سار السعر حسب توقعك؟ لماذا؟ 
خامسا .. بناءا على حركة السعر اثناء وقت الخبر .. هل تستطيع ان تتوقع حركته الآن. هل سيسير السعر حسب توقعك الاول .. او في حركة معاكسة .. او انه يكاد لا يتحرك؟
دون توقعك على الشارت. ويمكنك الآن اخذ راحة او الخروج لقضاء بعض الحاجات. 
سادسا ... ما الذي حدث .. هل سارت الامور كما توقعت أم ان السعر خالف التوقعات ..اسأل نفسك لماذا حدث ما حدث؟ وحاول ان تصل للاجابة بنفسك و اذا عجزت فما عليك الا ان تطرح اي سؤال هنا او في موضوع مفصول. 
كرر هذه الخطوات مع الاخبار الاخرى .. واجتهد في ذلك .. ولا تمل او تكسل .. لان نهاية هذا كله شئ رائع ومميز ونجاح حقيقي.  كلمة لا بد منها: 
بالطبع مجال التحليل الاساسي هو مجال جديد عليك و هذا يجعلك اما ان تنوي فعلا ان تخوضه بجد واجتهاد لتتمكن منه و توظفه في تجارتك للعملات  
و اما انك تود ارضاء نفسك بمعرفة بعض الامور عنه وفي اعتقادك هذا يكفي وبالطبع الخيار لك في الاول وفي الآخر. 
وبناء على قرارك بخوض هذا المجال ستجد نفسك مهتما بكل مجالات التحليل الاساسي و ستتراكم عندك المعلومات في هذا المجال و ستجد نفسك بعد فترة انك ملم بالكثير من المفاهيم و المهارات المتعلقة بالتحليل الاساسي وستجد نفسك متربع على عرش جديد يؤهلك لعمل الكثير و الاستفادة من الكثير. 
اتمنى ان اكون سببا في وصول الجميع لهذا العرش وان يستفيد الكل مما اكتب. 
والله من وراء القصد 
مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

ايوة كده الواحد بدأ يفهم ازاى يطبق التحليل الأساسى ان شاء الله من الأسبوع القادم ساطبق هذا اخى احمد لكى نتعلم عملى  
تحياتى لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوهشام

صراحة انت امير ولا اخفيك قد صرت شغوفا في تعلم المزيد في التحليل الاساسي من اسلوبك المميز الله يسعدك ويثيبك على الجهد اللذي تبذله  سؤالي هنا اذا كان منتدى المتداول العربي يقدم خدمة الاخبار فكيف لي التحصل عليها وهل هذه الاخبار تنزل بالتقييم السابق او بالمتوقع او بكليهما او انها تنزل بعد التقييم الفعلي  ارجو ارشادي ولك سيدي جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

شكرا على هذا الشرح البسيط و هذا يحمسني أكثر فأكثر.
جعل لله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## [email protected]

> اتمنى ان اكون سببا في وصول الجميع لهذا العرش وان يستفيد الكل مما اكتب.  والله من وراء القصد  مع فائق تحياتي

  سنصل اخي احمد  بإذن الرحمن سنصل معا الى ما فيه الخير تقبل كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالي هنا اذا كان منتدى المتداول العربي يقدم خدمة الاخبار فكيف لي التحصل عليها وهل هذه الاخبار تنزل بالتقييم السابق او بالمتوقع او بكليهما او انها تنزل بعد التقييم الفعلي  ارجو ارشادي ولك سيدي جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 الاخبار اخى الكريم تنزل فى المنتدى العام وقتها اصدارها وبالقيمة السابقة والمتوقعة والحالية
وده مثال للاخبار الامريكية اليوم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64032.html#post1028779

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ايوة كده الواحد بدأ يفهم ازاى يطبق التحليل الأساسى ان شاء الله من الأسبوع القادم ساطبق هذا اخى احمد لكى نتعلم عملى  
> تحياتى لك وبارك الله فيك

  هذا والله يسعدني اخي العزيز تاتو .. ومعا ان شاء الله نطبق ونتعلم   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> صراحة انت امير ولا اخفيك قد صرت شغوفا في تعلم المزيد في التحليل الاساسي من اسلوبك المميز الله يسعدك ويثيبك على الجهد اللذي تبذله  سؤالي هنا اذا كان منتدى المتداول العربي يقدم خدمة الاخبار فكيف لي التحصل عليها وهل هذه الاخبار تنزل بالتقييم السابق او بالمتوقع او بكليهما او انها تنزل بعد التقييم الفعلي  ارجو ارشادي ولك سيدي جزيل الشكر والامتنان

   اخي العزيز ابو هشام .. شكرا على حسن المتابعة ويسعدني شغفك بالتحليل الاساسي .. وان شاء الله تكون من المبدعين في هذا المجال  بالنسبة للاخبار الاقتصادية في المتداول العربي ، فأكرر ان هناك تقويم لاسبوع كامل من اروع ما رأيت من التنسيق والجمال و هو موجود في موضوع مثبت في هذا القسم من المنتدى. ولكنه لا يعرض بالطبع القيم الفعلية للمؤشرات.   ولكن فريق التحليلات والخبار يضع مشكورا ومباشرة القيم الفعلية التي يعلن عنها في موضوع مستقل وهنا ايضا في هذا القسم.   وقد اجابك بهذا ايضا الاستاذ سمير بارك الله فيك وفيه.  مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا على هذا الشرح البسيط و هذا يحمسني أكثر فأكثر.
> جعل لله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .

  بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز نور الدين   وحماسك يزيد من حماسي لمواصلة الموضوع   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سنصل اخي احمد  بإذن الرحمن سنصل معا الى ما فيه الخير تقبل كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم

  نعم اخي العزيز سيف سنصل بإذن الله وسنتمكن من هذا العلم بعون الله.  بارك الله فيك على هذه الروح   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الاخبار اخى الكريم تنزل فى المنتدى العام وقتها اصدارها وبالقيمة السابقة والمتوقعة والحالية
> وده مثال للاخبار الامريكية اليوم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64032.html#post1028779

  اخي واستاذي العزيز سمير .. اشكرك على متابعتك وبارك الله فيك  ولي اقتراح بسيط وهو ان يكون للقيم الفعلية للمؤشرات الاقتصادية موضوع ثابت مثل المفكرة الاقتصادية بحيث يتوجه له مباشرة كل من يود معرفة هذه القيم ..   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## إسلام1983

> 9 - نلاحظ ان القيم الفعلية قد تكون باللون الاسود او الاخضر او الاحمر فماذا يعني ذلك؟  - اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية للمؤشر باللون الاسود فهذا يعني ان السوق قد قبل بالتوقع ، فالقيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها هي نفسها القيمة المتوقعة.  - اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية للمؤشر باللون الاخصر فهذا يعني ان القيمة الفعلية افضل من المتوقع يعني لو القيمة المتوقعة كانت 5.7 - و جائت القيمة الفعلية المعلنة بـ 2.5 - فإن القيمة المتوقعة كان اسوء من القيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها ولذلك تكتب بالاخضر كناية في المتوقعين.  - اما اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اسوء من المتوقعة فإنه يلزم كتابتها بالاحمر لتوضيح ان الامر اسوء مما تتوقعون.   1 - اذا كانت القيمة الجديدة ( الفعلية ) للمؤشر اعلى ( باللون الاخضر ) من القيمة المتوقعة فإن العملة من المتوقع جدا انها سترتفع .. اي سنشتريها.  2 - اذا كانت القيمة الجديدة ( الفعلية ) للمؤشر اقل ( باللون الاحمر ) من القيمة المتوقعة فإن العملة من المتوقع جدا ان تنخفض .. اي سنبيعها

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك أستاذ المتداول هناك، وعندي استفسارات إذا سمحت، وكما هي عادتي سؤالي عملي،  وقبل السؤال لنفرض أن الخبر على الباوند (الجنيه الإسترليني)،  وسؤالي سيكون على الباوند دولار وعلى الملكي (اليورو باوند):  1- عند صدور الخبر على المؤشر وكان باللون الأخضر، فهنا يعني أننا سندخل شراء على الباوند دولار، وبيع على الملكي، هل هذا صحيح؟  2- عند صدور الخبر على المؤشر وكان باللون الأحمر، فهنا يعني أننا سندخل بيع على الباوند دولار وشراء على الملكي، هل هذا صحيح؟   سؤال ثالث بعيد عن السؤالين الأولين: قبل صدور الخبر كانت قيمة المؤشر 1.00 والمتوقع 1.50  وعند صدرو الخبر أصبحت قيمة المؤشر 1.25  السؤال هو: كيف سيكون الخبر باللون الأحمر وهو أفضل من السابق ولكنه أسوء من المتوقع؟ فهو من مصلحة العملة ولكنه لم يصل للمتوقع،    والله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت

----------


## hala2244

تحية كبيره جدا لك يا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المهم والطرح الأكثر من رائع . والشرح المبسط والمفيد لأبعد الحدود .
صدقني تعبت وأنا أبحث عن مصدر أتعلم من خلاله التحليل الأساسي لكني لم أجد مكان أروع من هذه الدوره لأنك تعطينا المعلومه بشكل ميسر وبسيط . 
لقد حببتني بالتحليل الأساسي بعد ما كنت أشعر أنه شبح مخيف وموضوع صعب جدا من الصعب على الشخص العادي فهمه وأنه بحاجه الى خبراء كبار ليفهموه .
في الحقيقه لا يسعنس الا أن اشكرك وأن أتابع معك بكل اهتمام .
لقد قمت بالاطلاع على كل الدروس السابقه وفهمتها ولله الحمد وسأتابع معك بكل اهتمام .

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

*جزاك الله الف خير على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع اخ احمد و بانتظار المزيد.*  *و لكن عندى استفسار وليس بسبب التقصير فى الشرح معاذ الله و لكن اختلط عليه الامر سؤالى هو عندما يزداد التضخم تقلل البنوك سعر الفائده على الاقتراض و بالتالى يزداد و يزداد بالتالى النشاط التجارى من جديد  و لكن وهذا هو استفسارى عندما يقل سعر الفائده هذا يعنى ان العمله تقل قوتها و بالتالى الانخفاض على الشارت .*   *بصيغه اخرى ابسط: هل تقليل سعر الفائده يعنى قوه العمله على الشارت. يعنى شراء ام بيع؟؟                                    *     :016:  :016:  *ارجو الرد مع فائق احترامى......*    :015:  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي واستاذي العزيز سمير .. اشكرك على متابعتك وبارك الله فيك  ولي اقتراح بسيط وهو ان يكون للقيم الفعلية للمؤشرات الاقتصادية موضوع ثابت مثل المفكرة الاقتصادية بحيث يتوجه له مباشرة كل من يود معرفة هذه القيم ..   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

 ان شاء الله سنقوم بذلك

----------


## نجم برقة

ليس لدي اسئلة فقط ما اراه ابداع وتألق ومتابع معاك كلمة بكلمة الله اينور عليك  الباين الشاهي داير عمايله  :015:

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

جزاك الله خيراَ على الشرح الرائع والأسلوب الجميل للتطبيق العملي  متابعينك إن شاء الله

----------


## hala2244

أستاذي الفاضل عندي سؤالين بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاء .
السؤال الأول . قلت في أحد الدروس السابقه أن الخبر قد ينتهي تأثيره قبل أن يعلن عنه بوقت قصير أو طويل . لذلك كن ذكيا قبل أن تكون حذرا .   هذه النقطه غير واضحه بالنسبة لي ... طيب أنا ما أدراني أن الخبر قد انتهى تأثيره ؟؟؟ وكيف لي أن أستخدم ذكائي في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟ هذا يعتمد على علم الغيب وليس على الذكاء حسب توقعي . 
السؤال الثاني هو : هل يكفي لي كمتاجره أرغب في أخذ زبدة الموضوع والتي ستفيدني في قرار عقد صفقاتي أن آخذ النتيجة الفعليه للخبر كرقم فقط أو كنسبه مكتوبه بلون معين وبناء عليه أعرف كيف سيكون الاتجاه أم أنني يجب أن أستمع الى الخبر وأفهمه تماما ؟؟؟ 
لك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك أستاذ المتداول هناك، وعندي استفسارات إذا سمحت، وكما هي عادتي سؤالي عملي،  وقبل السؤال لنفرض أن الخبر على الباوند (الجنيه الإسترليني)،  وسؤالي سيكون على الباوند دولار وعلى الملكي (اليورو باوند):  1- عند صدور الخبر على المؤشر وكان باللون الأخضر، فهنا يعني أننا سندخل شراء على الباوند دولار، وبيع على الملكي، هل هذا صحيح؟  == نعم صحيح لانه من المتوقع تحسن الباوند بسبب الخبر الاجابي==    2- عند صدور الخبر على المؤشر وكان باللون الأحمر، فهنا يعني أننا سندخل 
> بيع على الباوند دولار وشراء على الملكي، هل هذا صحيح؟   == نعم صحيح لان الخبر ( المؤشر ) كان سيئا ومن المتوقع هبوط الباوند ==   
> سؤال ثالث بعيد عن السؤالين الأولين: قبل صدور الخبر كانت قيمة المؤشر 1.00 والمتوقع 1.50  وعند صدرو الخبر أصبحت قيمة المؤشر 1.25  السؤال هو: كيف سيكون الخبر باللون الأحمر وهو أفضل من السابق ولكنه أسوء من المتوقع؟  فهو من مصلحة العملة ولكنه لم يصل للمتوقع،   == اللون يتم تحديده بناءا على القيمة المتوقعة وليست حسب القيمة السابقة للمؤشر   اي في هذه الحالة ستكون القيمة الفعلية باللون الاحمر ==    والله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت  ويعافيك اخي العزيز

 مرحبا بالغالي ابو ابراهيم  
الاجابة في الاقتباس اخي 
وتفضل باي اسئلة او استفسارات اخرى دون تردد 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تحية كبيره جدا لك يا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المهم والطرح الأكثر من رائع . والشرح المبسط والمفيد لأبعد الحدود .
> صدقني تعبت وأنا أبحث عن مصدر أتعلم من خلاله التحليل الأساسي لكني لم أجد مكان أروع من هذه الدوره لأنك تعطينا المعلومه بشكل ميسر وبسيط . 
> لقد حببتني بالتحليل الأساسي بعد ما كنت أشعر أنه شبح مخيف وموضوع صعب جدا من الصعب على الشخص العادي فهمه وأنه بحاجه الى خبراء كبار ليفهموه .
> في الحقيقه لا يسعنس الا أن اشكرك وأن أتابع معك بكل اهتمام .
> لقد قمت بالاطلاع على كل الدروس السابقه وفهمتها ولله الحمد وسأتابع معك بكل اهتمام .

  اهلا بهلا ومرحبا بك في موضوعك   واحمد الله ان كان هذا الموضوع سببا في حبك للتحليل الاساسي وقربك منه   والحمد لله ايضا انك استطعتي ان تستوعبي كل ما فات   تمنياتي بالتوفيق  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *جزاك الله الف خير على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع اخ احمد و بانتظار المزيد.*  *و لكن عندى استفسار وليس بسبب التقصير فى الشرح معاذ الله و لكن اختلط عليه الامر سؤالى هو عندما يزداد التضخم تقلل البنوك سعر الفائده على الاقتراض و بالتالى يزداد و يزداد بالتالى النشاط التجارى من جديد  و لكن وهذا هو استفسارى عندما يقل سعر الفائده هذا يعنى ان العمله تقل قوتها و بالتالى الانخفاض على الشارت .*   *بصيغه اخرى ابسط: هل تقليل سعر الفائده يعنى قوه العمله على الشارت. يعنى شراء ام بيع؟؟                                    *     *ارجو الرد مع فائق احترامى......*

 اخي العزيز أحمد شكرا لك على متابعتك وعلى كلماتك  
بالنسبة للسؤال فالاجابة هي: 
ان تخفيض سعر الفائدة لاي دولة يعني في الغالب ارتفاع عملتها .. يعني شراء على الشارت وهذا هو الاحتمال الارجح. ولكن هذا قد يستغرف فترة بسيطة لتعود العملة وتضعف من جديد امام العملات الاخرى لأن تخفيض سعر الفائدة يؤدي في النهاية الى زيادة العملة في السوق وبالتالي زيادة عرضها وبالتالي رخص سعرها أي ضعفها.  
اتمنى ان تكون اجابتي هي التي طلبتها ولو في اي استفسار لا تتردد في طرحه اخي الحبيب. 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ان شاء الله سنقوم بذلك

  شكرا للغالي و دوما سباق لما فيه فائدة للغير  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ليس لدي اسئلة فقط ما اراه ابداع وتألق ومتابع معاك كلمة بكلمة الله اينور عليك  الباين الشاهي داير عمايله

 وجودك يكفي لان يكون الموضوع متميز   والنور نورك يا غالي   وطبعا .. ما فيش احسن من طاسة شاهي بنعناع قمينس ..عشان الواحد يبدع 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خيراَ على الشرح الرائع والأسلوب الجميل للتطبيق العملي  متابعينك إن شاء الله

  اخي العزيز اسلام مشكور و بارك الله فيك على كلماتك   ومعا اخي نتابع و نناقش ان شائ الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي الفاضل عندي سؤالين بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاء .  وفيك بارك الله اختي  
> السؤال الأول . قلت في أحد الدروس السابقه أن الخبر قد ينتهي تأثيره قبل أن يعلن عنه بوقت قصير أو طويل . لذلك كن ذكيا قبل أن تكون حذرا .   هذه النقطه غير واضحه بالنسبة لي ... طيب أنا ما أدراني أن الخبر قد انتهى تأثيره ؟؟؟ وكيف لي أن أستخدم ذكائي في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟ هذا يعتمد على علم الغيب وليس على الذكاء حسب توقعي . 
> قيمة الخبراو المؤشر قد يتم توقعه قبل اعلانه بفترة وذلك عن طريق مؤشرات اخرى و ايضا عن طريق الظروف الاقتصادية التي تمر بها الدولة .. وهذا قد يؤدي الى التأثير على العملة قبل موعد الخبر. والشاطر هو المتابع الذكي لكل هذه الاحداث والذي يعرف ان العملة ستتأثر او بدأت تتأثر نتيجة لكل ذلك .. فيستغل هذه الظروف بصفقات عادة ما تكون رائعة لانها في وقتها السليم .. وهذا المتداول الذكي استطاع ان يدخل بصفقاته بثقة في الوقت الذي يوجد الكثير من المتداولين ينتظرون بحذر الاعلان عن الخبر و يخافون الدخول لانهم ليسوا متابعين لكل ما يحدث.  
> السؤال الثاني هو : هل يكفي لي كمتاجره أرغب في أخذ زبدة الموضوع والتي ستفيدني في قرار عقد صفقاتي أن آخذ النتيجة الفعليه للخبر كرقم فقط أو كنسبه مكتوبه بلون معين وبناء عليه أعرف كيف سيكون الاتجاه أم أنني يجب أن أستمع الى الخبر وأفهمه تماما ؟؟؟  بالطبع يجب ان تفهمي كل الاخبار ( المؤشرات ) الهامة على الاقل والتي تؤثر على العملة بشكل كبير كمؤشر سعر الفائدة مثلا. والاهم من ذلك معرفة ما قد يحدث نتيجة لانخفاض قيمة المؤشر او ارتفاعها.  
> لك مني جزيل الشكر

  اختي العزيزة هلا اهنيك على حسن الدراسة و محاولة فهم كل شئ.  الاجابة في الاقتباس اعلاه  واي استفسار آخر مرحب به جدا ولا تترددي   فائق تحياتي

----------


## متاجر مبتدئ

> *جزاك الله الف خير على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع اخ احمد و بانتظار المزيد.*  *و لكن عندى استفسار وليس بسبب التقصير فى الشرح معاذ الله و لكن اختلط عليه الامر سؤالى هو عندما يزداد التضخم تقلل البنوك سعر الفائده على الاقتراض و بالتالى يزداد و يزداد بالتالى النشاط التجارى من جديد و لكن وهذا هو استفسارى عندما يقل سعر الفائده هذا يعنى ان العمله تقل قوتها و بالتالى الانخفاض على الشارت .*   *بصيغه اخرى ابسط: هل تقليل سعر الفائده يعنى قوه العمله على الشارت. يعنى شراء ام بيع؟؟*    *ارجو الرد مع فائق احترامى......*

 عندما يزداد التضخم تعمد البنوك المركزية على رفع أسعار   الفوائد وليس تخفيضها .  و يفضل ان تكون أسعار الفوائد أعلى من التضخم حسب آراء   المحللين الاقتصاديين .  تقديري .

----------


## انا mms

انا اليوم اول مره اقراء الموضوع بالكامل ومشكووووووووووووووور بصراحه كفيت ووفيت  والله يعطيك العافيه  بس لو عندي اسئله خارج الدرس هل تسمحلي اسئل استاذي  انتظر ردك لاني مبتدئه بالعملات بس فيه اشياء خارج الشرح ببحث فيها وماعرفتها  ولك جزيل الشكر منى استاذي

----------


## hala2244

أستاذي الغالي 
اليوم رأيت الأجنده الجديده التي نزلت في المنتدى .  لكني لم أعرف بالضبط من أين سنقرأ الخبر حال نزوله في الوقت المحدد في الأجنده . حبذا لو توضح لي هذه النقطه وجزاك الله خير

----------


## masrawy

اتمنى التركيز على اخبار اليورو القادمه وخاصه المؤثره منها مثل الناتج الاجمالى . وهل تعتقد ان من ناحيه خبر الوظائف السيئ سيزيد ارتفاع اليورو ومن ناحيه الخبر المتوقع للناتج الاجمالى يوم الجمعه السيئ اليورو سيشده الى اسفل
فما رأيك . وهل متوقع سايد رينج حتى صدور الخبر يوم الجمعه ؟؟ 
ام سيكون متأثرا طوال الاسبوع بخبر الوظائف السيئ حتى صدور اخبار اوربيه اخرى تدل على انقاص الفائده المره القادمه ؟؟ 
شاكر لك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> عندما يزداد التضخم تعمد البنوك المركزية على رفع أسعار   الفوائد وليس تخفيضها .  و يفضل ان تكون أسعار الفوائد أعلى من التضخم حسب آراء   المحللين الاقتصاديين .  تقديري .

  أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على المتابعة   ولي تعليق بسيط على ما قلته كي لا يتشتت المتابعين للدروس  التضخم اخي يعني ارتفاع الاسعار .. وتدهور الاقتصاد .. وما الى ذلك.  ومحاولة من البنك المركزي لدعم الاقتصاد وتشجيع الاقتراض من البنوك لتنشيط الاستثمار فإنها تلجأ الى تخفيض سعر الفائدة في الدولة.  وهذا ما يحصل الآن في كل الدول الكبرى التي تعاني من تدهور الاقتصاد.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## متاجر مبتدئ

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الجبار الذي تقوم به   لكن كان هناك لبس في مفهوم التضخم وسعر الفائدة   فأحببت أن أوضحه    

> ولي تعليق بسيط على ما قلته كي لا يتشتت المتابعين للدروس

 أبدا ان شاء الله ما يكون في تشتت للمتابعين ولكن توضيح   لمسألة مهمة من أساسيات الاقتصاد    

> التضخم اخي يعني ارتفاع الاسعار .. وتدهور الاقتصاد

 عادة يترافق التضخم مع النمو الاقتصادي وليس التدهور   الاقتصادي    

> ومحاولة من البنك المركزي لدعم الاقتصاد وتشجيع الاقتراض من البنوك لتنشيط الاستثمار فإنها تلجأ الى تخفيض سعر الفائدة في الدولة. 
> وهذا ما يحصل الآن في كل الدول الكبرى التي تعاني من تدهور الاقتصاد.

 تلجأ البنوك المركزية لخفض الفوائد عندما يقع الاقتصاد في حالة  ركود أو كساد للتشجيع على الاقتراض وبالتالي على الاستثمار .  ولكن هناك حالة اسثنائية وهي عندما يترافق الركود مع التضخم (ما يسمى الركود التضخمي) في هذه الحالة تكون البنوك المركزية حذرة من الخفض الكبير في أسعار الفوائد لكي لا تقع في مشكلة التضخم   وهذا ما يحدث الآن في غالبية الاقتصاديات الكبرى ، ولو تلاحظ  أن التضخم في أغلب الدول حاليا في انكماش أو ما يسمى  بالانكماش التضخمي أو انكماش الأسعار بشكل حاد  ولهذا تلجأ البنوك المركزية لخفض الفوائد في حالة انخفاض التضخم .  مشكور .

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

> اخي العزيز أحمد شكرا لك على متابعتك وعلى كلماتك  
> بالنسبة للسؤال فالاجابة هي: 
> ان تخفيض سعر الفائدة لاي دولة يعني في الغالب ارتفاع عملتها .. يعني شراء على الشارت وهذا هو الاحتمال الارجح. ولكن هذا قد يستغرف فترة بسيطة لتعود العملة وتضعف من جديد امام العملات الاخرى لأن تخفيض سعر الفائدة يؤدي في النهاية الى زيادة العملة في السوق وبالتالي زيادة عرضها وبالتالي رخص سعرها أي ضعفها.  
> اتمنى ان تكون اجابتي هي التي طلبتها ولو في اي استفسار لا تتردد في طرحه اخي الحبيب. 
> فائق تحياتي

 *شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز وانشاء الله متابع معاك و الله امتعتنا بهذا الموضوع .
  وشكرا لك اخى متداول مبتدئ على اجابتك 
وفى انتظار موضوعات اخرى انشاء الله.
ولكن ارجوك اخى العزيز السرعه فى تقديم الموضوع للتلهف و الفضول فى تكملته بسرعه و لكى لا انسى ما قراته.
وارجو المعزره فى استفسار اخر هل من الممكن الاعتماد على التحليل الاساسى فقد ؟ ام من اللازم الاخز بالتحليل الفنى بجانب الاساسى؟* *فائق احترامى و تحياتى.*

----------


## إسلام1983

> == نعم صحيح لانه من المتوقع تحسن الباوند بسبب الخبر الاجابي==    == نعم صحيح لان الخبر ( المؤشر ) كان سيئا ومن المتوقع هبوط الباوند ==   == اللون يتم تحديده بناءا على القيمة المتوقعة وليست حسب القيمة السابقة للمؤشر  اي في هذه الحالة ستكون القيمة الفعلية باللون الاحمر ==     مرحبا بالغالي ابو ابراهيم   الاجابة في الاقتباس اخي  وتفضل باي اسئلة او استفسارات اخرى دون تردد  فائق تحياتي

   أستاذي العزيز، جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على تعليمنا هذا العلم الشحيح، والذي من الصعب علينا تعلمه إلا بواسطة أستاذ متمرس ومتابع لتلاميذه، فالله يحفظك ويسعدك في الدارين، اللهم آمين. ومشكور

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لكن كان هناك لبس في مفهوم التضخم وسعر الفائدة  
> اخي العزيز متاجر مبتدئ اسمح لي ان اقول لك ان اللبس يبدو في فهمك لمعنى للتضخم وايضا معنى الركود
> وهذا طبعا مع احترامي الشديد لرأيك    أبدا ان شاء الله ما يكون في تشتت للمتابعين ولكن توضيح   لمسألة مهمة من أساسيات الاقتصاد   اساسيات الاقتصاد اخي تقول التالي:  
> ان التضخم هو بشكل عام ارتفاع في الاسعار وهذا ناتج عن اقتصاد متدهور وهذا سيؤدي الى البطالة و ضعف الانتاج المحلي والاهم ( بالنسبة للفوركسيين ) هو ضعف العملة   عادة يترافق التضخم مع النمو الاقتصادي وليس التدهور   الاقتصادي   وهل في رأيك ان الدول الكبرى اليوم في نمو اقتصادي     تلجأ البنوك المركزية لخفض الفوائد عندما يقع الاقتصاد في حالة  ركود أو كساد للتشجيع على الاقتراض وبالتالي على الاستثمار .  ولكن هناك حالة اسثنائية وهي عندما يترافق الركود مع التضخم (ما يسمى الركود التضخمي) في هذه الحالة تكون البنوك المركزية حذرة من الخفض الكبير في أسعار الفوائد لكي لا تقع في مشكلة التضخم  
> اخي العزيز الركود التضخمي حالة من اسوء حالات التضخم وهذه الحالة تعني ركود في الاقتصاد بالاضافة الى وجود تضخم  
> وعند حدوث هذه الحالة ( الاستثنائية ) فإن الحل لن يكون برفع نسية الفائدة ابدا بل ان هذا الحل سيزيد الطين بلة لان هذا الحل سيساهم في تخفيض حجم الطلب الكلي مما يؤدي من جديد الى ركود تضخمي    وهذا ما يحدث الآن في غالبية الاقتصاديات الكبرى  طالما ان ما يحدث الان لاغلبية الاقتصاديات الكبرة هو الركود التضخمي فلماذا يتم تخفيض الفائدة بدل زيادتها  
>  ، ولو تلاحظ  أن التضخم في أغلب الدول حاليا في انكماش أو ما يسمى  بالانكماش التضخمي أو انكماش الأسعار بشكل حاد  ولهذا تلجأ البنوك المركزية لخفض الفوائد في حالة انخفاض التضخم .  ماذا تقصد اخي بانكماش الاسعار .. هل تعني ارتفاعها اما انخفاضها  مشكور .  الشكر لك اخي العزيز

  اخي العزيز الرد في الاقتباس   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> انا اليوم اول مره اقراء الموضوع بالكامل ومشكووووووووووووووور بصراحه كفيت ووفيت  والله يعطيك العافيه  بس لو عندي اسئله خارج الدرس هل تسمحلي اسئل استاذي  انتظر ردك لاني مبتدئه بالعملات بس فيه اشياء خارج الشرح ببحث فيها وماعرفتها  ولك جزيل الشكر منى استاذي

  اهلا وسهلا بالاخت العزيز و مرحبا بك في منتداك المتداول العربي  واشكرك على مشاركتك   بالنسبة للأسئلة فيجب طبعا ان تكون متعلقة بالتحليل الاساسي   و بإذن الله سأجيبك علي اي اسئلة تطرحينها.  مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي الغالي 
> اليوم رأيت الأجنده الجديده التي نزلت في المنتدى .  لكني لم أعرف بالضبط من أين سنقرأ الخبر حال نزوله في الوقت المحدد في الأجنده . حبذا لو توضح لي هذه النقطه وجزاك الله خير

  هلا بالاخت هلا   وممتاز متابعتك للاجندة الاقتصادية   احب ان تركزي على المؤشرات التي باللون الاحمر ( اي الاكثر اهمية ) و تنتظري وقت الخبر .. واما ان تتابعي نتيجة الخبر هنا في المنتدى حيث ان فريق الحليلت و الاخبار يضع قيم المؤشرات اول باول واما يمكنك متابعتها على الموقع forexfactory  اشكرك اختي على الاهتمام   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اتمنى التركيز على اخبار اليورو القادمه وخاصه المؤثره منها مثل الناتج الاجمالى . وهل تعتقد ان من ناحيه خبر الوظائف السيئ سيزيد ارتفاع اليورو ومن ناحيه الخبر المتوقع للناتج الاجمالى يوم الجمعه السيئ اليورو سيشده الى اسفل
> فما رأيك . وهل متوقع سايد رينج حتى صدور الخبر يوم الجمعه ؟؟ 
> ام سيكون متأثرا طوال الاسبوع بخبر الوظائف السيئ حتى صدور اخبار اوربيه اخرى تدل على انقاص الفائده المره القادمه ؟؟ 
> شاكر لك

  اهلا وسهلا بنجم المتداول العربي و شرفت الموضوع  اخي العزيز رغم اني احب ان تتدرج هذه الدورة خطوة خطوة حتى نصل لنقطة تحديد مسار عملة معينة على مدى اسبوع او اكثر ,, الا اني سأجيبك لان هذه اول مشاركة لك في الموضوع ولن اخيبك.  بالنسبة لنظرتي لليورو فإنه والله اعلم سيبدأ الاسبوع بانخفاض الى مستويات الدعم 1.2700  وفي حالة كسر هذا الدعم ربما سيهوي الى مستويات 1.2400   اما ان عجز عن كسر الدعم الاول فأعتقد انه  سيسير في سايد رينج وسيلزم مستويات المقاومة في انتظار اخبار الجمعة ان شاء الله.  والله اعلم   فائق تحياتي

----------


## masrawy

> اهلا وسهلا بنجم المتداول العربي و شرفت الموضوع  اخي العزيز رغم اني احب ان تتدرج هذه الدورة خطوة خطوة حتى نصل لنقطة تحديد مسار عملة معينة على مدى اسبوع او اكثر ,, الا اني سأجيبك لان هذه اول مشاركة لك في الموضوع ولن اخيبك.  بالنسبة لنظرتي لليورو فإنه والله اعلم سيبدأ الاسبوع بانخفاض الى مستويات الدعم 1.2700  وفي حالة كسر هذا الدعم ربما سيهوي الى مستويات 1.2400   اما ان عجز عن كسر الدعم الاول فأعتقد انه  سيسير في سايد رينج وسيلزم مستويات المقاومة في انتظار اخبار الجمعة ان شاء الله.  والله اعلم   فائق تحياتي

 اذن نحن متفقين فى الرأى وشاكر لك ردك الطيب واعذرنى على اقحامى السؤال وسط الدوره لكن "ما بصدق "الاقى حد نتكلم اساسى مع بعض لانه مهمل جدااا فى المنتدى الا من التحليلات والاخبار بالمنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا . واجعلنى من المتابعين لك فى هذه الدوره القيمه باذن الله

----------


## hala2244

الله ينورلك دربك وقلبك بالهدى والايمان ويجعله كله في ميزان حسناتك . 
والله ان الأمور بدأت تضح أمامي بعد أن كنت لا أفهم في التحليل الأساسي شئ .
أنا متابعه معاك أخي وشاكره لك جهودك بقوه .

----------


## hhsh

*حقيقة اخي الكريم الدرس الاخير أكثر من رائع 
مفيد حقا ،،، انا كنت بدخل علي موقع forexfactory فعلا 
بس مكنتش بعرف افهم تاثير الخبر ايه ؟؟؟ 
يعني كنت علي أدي ،،، يدوبك حاجات بسيطة 
بس بعد الدرس الاخير دا ،،، فهمت حاجات كتير جدا جدا 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## انا mms

مشكوراخوي على ردك لكن انا جالسه ابحث بكل العوامل اللى تساعد على التحليل الاساسي وكان في جزء كبير من اللى ذكرته لكن وصلت لدور السندات والاسهم على العملات ولين هنا وقفت ولاقدرت افهم شنو هي السندات  وايش تاثيرها على العملات هي والاسهم  والله يعطيك العافيه بس من جد محتاجه اعرف لو نبذه بسيطه لانها تهمنى  لاني مهتمه بالتحليل الاسااااااسي

----------


## shahrayar_for_you

انا اهتم بالتحليل الفنى لانه يمكننى من معرفة اخبار السوق ومتابعة بشكل دورى اكثر من التحليل الاساسى من خلال حركة السوق واعرف ما هى تطورات السوق لان حركة الشارت فى كل لحظة تقول لى ان هذا الخبر سئ او جيد بعكس التحليل الاساسى الذي يعطى تحليلا عاما لوضعية السوق بشكل عام وانه الاوضاع متدهورة وانتهى الامر بهذا  وان كان التحليل الفنى يتأثر بشكل كبير بالتحليل الاساسى لكن هذا التأثير على المدى البعيد فى احوال صعود السوق او انهيار السوق

----------


## نجم برقة

> انا اهتم بالتحليل الفنى لانه يمكننى من معرفة اخبار السوق ومتابعة بشكل دورى اكثر من التحليل الاساسى من خلال حركة السوق واعرف ما هى تطورات السوق لان حركة الشارت فى كل لحظة تقول لى ان هذا الخبر سئ او جيد بعكس التحليل الاساسى الذي يعطى تحليلا عاما لوضعية السوق بشكل عام وانه الاوضاع متدهورة وانتهى الامر بهذا وان كان التحليل الفنى يتأثر بشكل كبير بالتحليل الاساسى لكن هذا التأثير على المدى البعيد فى احوال صعود السوق او انهيار السوق

 اخي شهريار سوف ارد عليك بالنيابة عن الاستاذ احمد جزاه الله كل الخير الفوركس تجارة كبيرة الحجم اي اكبر مما تتخيل , وهي تجارة تعتمد على الدراية الكاملة بهذا السوق الكبير اي تعلم كل شاردة ووراده فيه وربط كل المعلومات بخطة عمل مدروسة من جميع النواحي, يعني يجب أن تأخذ بالاسباب واسباب الفوركس التعلم واكتساب الخبرة والتي تؤهلك خوض هذه التجارة بالطريقة المثلى. اكبر خبير في هذا المجال لازال يتعلم الجديد ولم يقل يوما بأن التحليل الاساسي هو في غنى عنه لأنه عماد هذه التجارة. اخي مثال بسيط : انت مثلا فصلت التحليل الاساسي واهتممت فقط بالتحليل الفنى ورسمت خطتك واللتي ليس لها مثيل وحددت اهدافك واقفلت الجهاز.. ماذا يعني لك عكس عليك السعر .. يعني بكل بساطة هناك خبر أو اخبار قد اثرت على السوق بشكل كبير وقلبت كل التحليلات الفنية رأسا على عقب وكانت الخسارة الفادحة,,, هذا المشهد يتكرر كثيرا ولو قمت بعملية حسابية لكنت رأيت العجب العجاب وهذا امر كافي بأن تكون ملم بالكثير من المعلومات والتي تزيد من عملياتك الرابحة وتقلل الخاسرة . عفوا على الاطالة ولكن هي نصيحة من اخ الى اخيه العلم نور وفيه تتكشف كثير من الاسرار ومنها اسرار هذه التجارة نرجى في طاسة الشاهي باللوز هل المرة يا احمد

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز وانشاء الله متابع معاك و الله امتعتنا بهذا الموضوع .
>   وشكرا لك اخى متداول مبتدئ على اجابتك 
> وفى انتظار موضوعات اخرى انشاء الله.
> ولكن ارجوك اخى العزيز السرعه فى تقديم الموضوع للتلهف و الفضول فى تكملته بسرعه و لكى لا انسى ما قراته.
> وارجو المعزره فى استفسار اخر هل من الممكن الاعتماد على التحليل الاساسى فقد ؟ ام من اللازم الاخز بالتحليل الفنى بجانب الاساسى؟* *فائق احترامى و تحياتى.*

  اخي العزيز أحمد شكرا لك على مشاعرك وكلماتك  بالنسبة لسؤالك فأنا عادة امثل المحلل الفني بسائق سيارة ذاهب الى مكان جديد لا يعرف الطريق اليه وكلنه يعتمد على الوصف اي معالم الطريق وعلى اللافتات امامه.  وامثل المحلل الاساسي بالسائق الذي يقود سيارته الى مكان يعرفه جيدا ولا يعير اللافتات اي اهتمام   فماذا لو يوجد سائق يعرف الطريق جيدا ولكنه يتأكد دائما باللافتات ومعالم الطريق.  والخيار طبعا لك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *
> وفى انتظار موضوعات اخرى انشاء الله.
> ولكن ارجوك اخى العزيز السرعه فى تقديم الموضوع للتلهف و الفضول فى تكملته بسرعه و لكى لا انسى ما قراته.*
> يا ابو حميد لا تستعجل وخذ المعلومات بالراحة لان اللي يجي بسرعة يروح بسرعة .. 
> فائق تحياتي**

  يا ابو حميد لا تستعجل وخذ المعلومات بالراحة لان اللي يجي بسرعة يروح بسرعة ..  :Wink Smile:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذي العزيز، جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على تعليمنا هذا العلم الشحيح، والذي من الصعب علينا تعلمه إلا بواسطة أستاذ متمرس ومتابع لتلاميذه، فالله يحفظك ويسعدك في الدارين، اللهم آمين. ومشكور

  احيي فيك اخي حرصك و اسلوبك الراقي   وبارك الله فيك   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اذن نحن متفقين فى الرأى وشاكر لك ردك الطيب واعذرنى على اقحامى السؤال وسط الدوره لكن "ما بصدق "الاقى حد نتكلم اساسى مع بعض لانه مهمل جدااا فى المنتدى الا من التحليلات والاخبار بالمنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا . واجعلنى من المتابعين لك فى هذه الدوره القيمه باذن الله

  اخي العزيز مصراوي ..  
اشكرك واتمنى لك الاستفادة من هذه الدورة  .. وبإذن الله سيكون هناك ورشة او اكثر خاصة بالتحليل الاساسي بعد انتهاء الدورة ان شاء الله  .. والله الموفق  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الله ينورلك دربك وقلبك بالهدى والايمان ويجعله كله في ميزان حسناتك . 
> والله ان الأمور بدأت تضح أمامي بعد أن كنت لا أفهم في التحليل الأساسي شئ .
> أنا متابعه معاك أخي وشاكره لك جهودك بقوه .

  هذا يسعدني جدا اختي العزيزة هلا واشكرك على كلماتك ومشاعرك   بارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *حقيقة اخي الكريم الدرس الاخير أكثر من رائع 
> مفيد حقا ،،، انا كنت بدخل علي موقع forexfactory فعلا 
> بس مكنتش بعرف افهم تاثير الخبر ايه ؟؟؟ 
> يعني كنت علي أدي ،،، يدوبك حاجات بسيطة 
> بس بعد الدرس الاخير دا ،،، فهمت حاجات كتير جدا جدا 
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*

  اخي العزيز .. هذا والله شئ رائع   تمنياتي لك اخي باتقان التحليل الاساسي قلبا وقالبا   اشكرك اخي وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مشكوراخوي على ردك لكن انا جالسه ابحث بكل العوامل اللى تساعد على التحليل الاساسي وكان في جزء كبير من اللى ذكرته لكن وصلت لدور السندات والاسهم على العملات ولين هنا وقفت ولاقدرت افهم شنو هي السندات  وايش تاثيرها على العملات هي والاسهم  والله يعطيك العافيه بس من جد محتاجه اعرف لو نبذه بسيطه لانها تهمنى  لاني مهتمه بالتحليل الاسااااااسي

  اختي العزيزة .. اهني فيك حماسك وحرصك على التعلم   ولكن استسمحك عذرا في عدم شرح كلا من الاسهم والسندات الآن وذلك بسبب خطة الدورة التي اتبعها .. و عذرا اختي ولكن سترضي عني بعدما اطرح الدروس المتعلقة بسؤالك ان شاء الله.  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي شهريار سوف ارد عليك بالنيابة عن الاستاذ احمد جزاه الله كل الخير الفوركس تجارة كبيرة الحجم اي اكبر مما تتخيل , وهي تجارة تعتمد على الدراية الكاملة بهذا السوق الكبير اي تعلم كل شاردة ووراده فيه وربط كل المعلومات بخطة عمل مدروسة من جميع النواحي, يعني يجب أن تأخذ بالاسباب واسباب الفوركس التعلم واكتساب الخبرة والتي تؤهلك خوض هذه التجارة بالطريقة المثلى. اكبر خبير في هذا المجال لازال يتعلم الجديد ولم يقل يوما بأن التحليل الاساسي هو في غنى عنه لأنه عماد هذه التجارة. اخي مثال بسيط : انت مثلا فصلت التحليل الاساسي واهتممت فقط بالتحليل الفنى ورسمت خطتك واللتي ليس لها مثيل وحددت اهدافك واقفلت الجهاز.. ماذا يعني لك عكس عليك السعر .. يعني بكل بساطة هناك خبر أو اخبار قد اثرت على السوق بشكل كبير وقلبت كل التحليلات الفنية رأسا على عقب وكانت الخسارة الفادحة,,, هذا المشهد يتكرر كثيرا ولو قمت بعملية حسابية لكنت رأيت العجب العجاب وهذا امر كافي بأن تكون ملم بالكثير من المعلومات والتي تزيد من عملياتك الرابحة وتقلل الخاسرة . عفوا على الاطالة ولكن هي نصيحة من اخ الى اخيه العلم نور وفيه تتكشف كثير من الاسرار ومنها اسرار هذه التجارة نرجى في طاسة الشاهي باللوز هل المرة يا احمد

  :015:  :015:  :015:   اشكرك ياغالي على هذا الرد الجميل  
ومعناها انتهنا بعد ما يقعد عندي شغل   وطاسة شاهي منعنعة بنعناع قمينس وبالوز الخضر ترجى فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

للرفع ياستاذي الكريم وليبقى الموضوع في الصفحه الاولى لأهميته تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> للرفع ياستاذي الكريم وليبقى الموضوع في الصفحه الاولى لأهميته تحياتي وتقديري

   اشكرك اخي على حرصك وبارك الله فيك  وبعد قليل ساضع الدرس القادم.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## انا mms

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذي وانتظر درسك الجديد

----------


## نجم برقة

> للرفع ياستاذي الكريم وليبقى الموضوع في الصفحه الاولى لأهميته   تحياتي وتقديري

 بالتوفيق

----------


## Tato4all

منتظرين درسك الجديد والرائع كالعادة اخى احمد

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس   - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  نسبة الفائدة    رابط الدرس السادس   - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة    رابط الدرس السابع   - التقويم الاقتصادي    الدرس الثامن      أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول * تعرفنا في الدرس السادس والسابع على المؤشرات الاقتصادية وتأثيرها على العملات .. و تعرفنا على التقويم الاقتصادي الذي تعرض فيه قيم هذه المؤشرات حسب توقيتها. 
اليوم ومن خلال هذا الدرس سنتعرف بإذن الله على اهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية التي تؤثر على الدولار الامريكي كونه اهم عملة من بين العملات العالمية .. وبالطبع كونها اهم عملة لا يعني بالضرورة ان قيمة الدولار مرتفعة امام العملات الاخرى .. ولكن كون الولايات المتحدة كانت ( ولا زالت ) صاحبة اقوى اقتصاد عالمي جعل من الدولار الامريكي العملة المشتركة الاكثر والاهم.  مقدمة ومراجعة  
كما عرفنا ان المؤشرات الاقتصادية هي عبارة عن قيم .. حيث يمثل كل مؤشر قيمة معينة وهذه القيمة تعبر عن حالة اقتصادية معينة في الدولة. 
وقيم المؤشرات الاقتصادية تؤثر على عملة الدولة سواءً سلبا او ايجاباً فقد تنخفض قيمة العملة امام بعض او كل العملات وربما ترتفع قيمة العملة امام بعض او كل العملات وذلك حسب نوع المؤشر الاقتصادي وقيمته. 
و لكون قيمة المؤشر هامة جدا لمراقبة الاقتصاد في الدولة ( وقوة  العملة بالطبع )  فإن الاقتصاديون من الخبراء و المحللين يحاولون توقع قيمة المؤشرات الاقتصادية قبل الاعلان عنها. 
ونحن كمتداولين ومهتمين بالتحليل الاساسي تهمنا هذه التوقعات فإن كانت ليست بالقيم الفعلية ولكنها تعطينا اشارة عن حالة الاقتصاد ونظرة الاقتصاديون له. 
وبما ان الدولار الامريكي هو الاهم بين العملات فإن من الاجدر بالمحلل الاساسي الاهتمام بالمؤشرات الاقتصادية الامريكية لانه عندما يتأثر الدولار الامريكي فمن الطبيعي ان ينعكس هذا التأثير على باقي العملات الاخرى ذات الصلة. 
ولذلك فسوف نتناول اهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية الامريكية بالشرح و توضيح تأثير كل مؤشر على الدولار الامريكي وعلى بعض العملات الاخرى  أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية الامريكية  1 - مؤشر نسبة الفائدة* *Interest Rate* *
هو من اهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية على الاطلاق وقيمة الفائدة تعني الكثير لمتابعي الاقتصاد في الدولة .. لأن انخفاض الفائدة يعني اقتصاد ضعيف و ارتفاعها يعني اقتصاد قوي 
ورغم ان الاعلان عن تخفيض الفائدة يعني ان الاقتصاد ضعيف لكن ذلك قد يؤدي الي ارتفاع العملة ولو لفترة بسيطة ولكن لا يعني ذلك قوة في الاقتصاد و من المتوقع جدا ان الاقتصاد سيضعف اكثر واكثر والعملة قيمتها تقل اكثر وكثر على المدى البعيد نسبيا.  
وذلك بسبب عرض العملة اكثر في السوق وبالتالي تزيد نسبة العرض عن الطلب فتقل قيمة العملة. 
وان لم تكن هناك خطط لانقاذ الاقتصاد في الدولة فإن الوضع سيزداد سوءً و تقل العملة اكثر واكثر. 
وطبعا .. العكس صحيح .. فإن ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يعني ان الاقتصاد قوي في البلاد والطلب على العملة اكثر من عرضها وبالتالي وهذا يسبب ارتفاع قيمة العملة في الدولة وامام بعض او كل العملات الاخرى.   2 - معدل البطالة الامريكي  U.S Unemployment Rate 
كلنا نعرف ما معنى بطالة.. فهي آفة من الآفات الاقتصادية التي تطيح باقتصاد الدول  
ومن اسباب البطالة التضخم و تحديد الدولة للاجور والزيادة السكانية وسوء ادارة المستثمرين لمشاريعهم 
وبالطبع يتأثر اقتصاد اي دولة بزيادة او نقص معدل البطالة حيث يشير ارتفاع معدل البطالة الى اقتصاد ضعيف و العكس صحيح .. انخفاض معدل البطالة يشير الى اقتصاد قوي  
وبالتالي فإن خبر ارتفاع معدل البطالة يعني انخفاض العملة متأثرة بالخبر  
وخبر انخفاض معدل البطالة يعني ارتفاع العملة متأثرة بالخبر السعيد  ما مدى تأثر العملة بالخبر؟ 
معدل البطالة من الاخبار القوية والتي يعتمد عليها المتداولون ولهذا فإن تأثير الخبر سيكون قويا على العملة خاصة اذا رافق هذا الخبر اخبار اخرى سئية ... 
اما اذا رافق خبر معدل البطالة اخبار جيدة على العملة فإن ذلك قد يضعف من قوة الخبر ولو قليلا 
ايضا .. سيكون الخبر قويا على العملة اذا زادت قيمة معدل البطالة الفعلية  عن القيمة المتوقعة ..  
فمثلا لو ان القيمة المتوقعة كانت %4.75 و جائت القيمة الفعلية بنسبة 2.5% مثلا فإن العملة في هذه الحالة سترتفع بقوة مقابل بعض او كل العملات الاخرى ..  
هذا ما لم يكن هناك احداث او مؤشرات اخرى سئية على العملة .. فهذا قد يضعف خبر البطالة وربما سترتفع العملة ولكن ليس بنفس القوة 
فيما يلي خريطة لمعدلات البطالة في دول العالم للعام 2006 وذلك حسب وكالة المخابرات الامريكية * * *  *هذا كان مؤشر معدل البطالة وتأثيره على عملة الدولة المعلنة عن المعدل*  *3 - الميزان التجاري الامريكي U.S Trade Balance*  *الميزان التجاري سواء للولايات المتحدة او غيرها هو عبارة عن فرق بين ايرادات الصادرات ومصروفات الواردات لفترة معينة.*   اي أن  الميزان التجاري = اجمالي الصادرات - اجمالي الواردات  *فمثلا لو في الفترة ما بين 1/1/2007 الى 31/12/2008 اي سنة كاملة كان*   *اجمالي ايرادات صادرات* *الولايات المتحدة* * مثلا تساوي 50 مليار دولار*  *وكان اجمالي مصروفات الواردات مثلا يساوي 40 مليار دولار*   *فإن الميزان التجاري للولايات المتحدة لسنة 2007 يساوي 10 مليار دولار*   *وهذا المبلغ طبعا ارباح ولهذا يسمى الميزان التجاري في هذه الحالة فائض تجاري*  *اما اذا زادت قيمة الواردات الاجمالية على  قيمة الصادرات الاجمالي في فترة معينة فإن الميزان التجاري يسمى او يعرف بالعجز التجاري*   *من الجدير ذكره ان ارتفاع الصادرات يشير الى معد انتاج جيد وايضا الى معدل بطالة ايضا جيد لأن ارتفاع الصادرات يعني زيادة في الانتاج ويعني نسبة توظيف اكبر*   *ولهذا فإن مؤشر الميزان التجاري يعتبر من المؤشرات القوية والتي تؤثر على عملة الدولة بشكل كبير خاصة ما اذا كان الفائض او العجز التجاري كبير*   *فمثلا لو كانت قيمة الصادرات 30 مليار دولار امريكي وكانت قيمة الواردات 70 مليار دولار امريكي فإنه يوجد عجز تجاري يساوي 40 مليار دولار اي اكثر من ضعف قيمة الصادرات وهذا يدل على ضعف الانتاج المحلي و ربما ارتفاع سعره لان من الواضح ان الواردات كبيرة جدا واعتماد المواطنين على المنتج المستورد المتوقع ان يكون ارخص*  *لذا فإن اعلان قيمة الميزان التجاري ستؤثر بشكل واضح على عملة الدولة وسترتفع بقوة اذا كان الفائض التجاري كبير وستنخفض بقوة في حالة كان العجز التجاري كبير*   *فمثلا في اكتوبر 2008 تم الكشف عن عجز كبير للولايات المتحدة وصل الى 57.2 مليار دولار في الوقت الذي كانت فيه وارداتها ضخمة من النفط*   *وهذا جزء من الخبر*   
                                                                واشنطن - محيط: كشفت بيانات اقتصادية ارتفاع العجز التجاري الأمريكي على غير المتوقع في أكتوبر الماضي بسبب الركود العالمي المتزايد الذي أدى إلى ضعف المبيعات من المنتجات الأمريكية, في حين قفزت واردات أمريكا للنفط إلى كمية قياسية.
وذكرت وزارة التجارة الأمريكية أن العجز التجاري ارتفع إلى 57.2 مليار دولار في أكتوبر بزيادة قدرها 1.1 % عن العجز التجاري في الشهر السابق الذي بلغ 56.6 بليون دولار.   ولننظر للشارت في ذالك الوقت وما الذي حدث  * 
لاحظ كيف ان انحدار الدولار الامريكي كان قويا خلال شهر اكتوبر   ملاحظة هامة: 
ليس من الظروري ان يكون هذا الانحدار نتيجة لمؤشر الميزان التجاري وحده بل قد يكون نتيجة لمجموعة من المؤشرات ذات القيم السيئة على الدولار الامريكي * 
نتوقف هنا اخوتي .. وآسف على التأخير ولكني كنت مشغولا جدا و ايضا حاولت وضع الموضوع اكثر من مرة ولكن كان المنتدى قيد النقل للسيرفر الجديد ( بالتوفيق للمتداول العربي )    واجب بيتي  
1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟
2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟
3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟ 
بالتوفيق للجميع ولا تنسوا طرح اي استفسار حول الموضوع 
مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## hhsh

> واجب بيتي  
> 1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟  *لانه في حالة الاقتصاد القوي ووجود حركة كبيرة فيه*  *يؤدي هذا لزيادة التضخم لزيادة الطلب الفعلي وكمان زيادة معدلات التوظيف مما يرفع من رواتب العمال التي تؤثر بالزيادة في اسعار المنتجات*   *فنرفع سعر الفائدة وذلك لسحب جزء من السيولة الموجودة في السوق ليقل العرض النقدي في السوق ،،، عودة للعرض والطلب علي العملة*   
> 2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟  *لانها في العادة تكون اقل من المفترض (بالذات في دولنا العربية  ـ محدش يزعل  ) المهم يؤدي هذا الي رفض العمال العمل بالاجور القليلة التي حددتها الدولة هذه __ علي فكرة دا يعيدنا مرة أخري لأن نقول المرتبات المرتفعة نسبيا للعمال تؤدي لزيادة الاسعار ومن ثم التضخم*  
> 3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟  آآه سؤال صعب ولكن حلو  أعتقد ان الموقف يعود للمؤشرات الاخري هيا التي تحدد أكثر ما هوا الموقف لهذه العملة   مثلا لو فيه انخفاض لمؤشر البطالة ترفعت العملة نسبيا  لان في هذه الحالة تأثير الميزان التجاري متساوي  فنحتاج مؤشر أخر لتحديد الرؤية أفضل

 *أخي الكريم اجابة الاسئلة في الاقتباس*  *أدعو الله سبحانه وتعالي أني أكون وفقت في الحل*  *ممكن أكون قلت حاجات غريبة شوية ولكن لاني خريج كلية تجارة ودرست الاقتصاد بعض الشئ*

----------


## ابوهشام

1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟ 2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟ 3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟  1- نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي عند ارتفاع نبسة الفائده لانه ناتج عن متانة اقتصاد الدوله من حيث الانتاج والتصدير وطلب القروض الاستثماريه والصناعيه وهذا يجعل الطلب على العمله اكثر فيعمد البنك المركزي الى زيادة الفائده لزيادة دخله 2- عند تحديد الرواتب يخلق نوع من عزوف المواطنين عن العمل لان ذلك لن يفي بمطلباتهم الحياتيه 3- عندما يكون الميزان التجاري صفر تستقر العمله ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت  مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *أخي الكريم اجابة الاسئلة في الاقتباس*  *أدعو الله سبحانه وتعالي أني أكون وفقت في الحل*  *ممكن أكون قلت حاجات غريبة شوية ولكن لاني خريج كلية تجارة ودرست الاقتصاد بعض الشئ*

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على المشاركة  بالنسبة للاجابات ..   الاجابة الاولى تحتاج تلخيص في سطر واحد مهم.  الاجابة الثانية ... حاول مرة ثانية  الاجابة الثالثة.... لنفرض انه لا توجد مؤشرات اخرى .. ماذا سيحدث؟  بارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟ 2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟ 3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟  1- نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي عند ارتفاع نبسة الفائده لانه ناتج عن متانة اقتصاد الدوله من حيث الانتاج والتصدير وطلب القروض الاستثماريه والصناعيه وهذا يجعل الطلب على العمله اكثر فيعمد البنك المركزي الى زيادة الفائده لزيادة دخله 2- عند تحديد الرواتب يخلق نوع من عزوف المواطنين عن العمل لان ذلك لن يفي بمطلباتهم الحياتيه 3- عندما يكون الميزان التجاري صفر تستقر العمله ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت  مع جزيل الشكر

  أخي العزيز ابو هاشم شكرا لك على المشاركة  بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى فأرجوا توضيح الجملة المميزة باللون الازرق .. وارجو اختصار الاجابة في سطر واحد.  الاجابة الثانية .. فهناك توضيح لنقطة تحديد الدولة للمرتبات ... ففي الواقع تحدد الدولة المرتبات بقيمة مناسبة للعمال و المنتجين وغيرهم .. ان انها مرتبات غير متدنية.   ارجوا اعادة الاجابة مع الوضع في الاعتبار هذه النقطة.  الاجابة الثالثة... محاولة جيدة .. ولكني سأعطيك توضيح بسيط.. هل توجد للميزان التجاري قيمة متوقعة او لا؟  بالتوفيق اخي وبارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوهشام   _1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟_ _2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟_ _3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟_  _1- نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي عند ارتفاع نبسة الفائده لانه ناتج عن متانة اقتصاد الدوله من حيث الانتاج والتصدير وطلب القروض الاستثماريه والصناعيه وهذا يجعل الطلب على العمله اكثر فيعمد البنك المركزي الى زيادة الفائده لزيادة دخله_ _2- عند تحديد الرواتب يخلق نوع من عزوف المواطنين عن العمل لان ذلك لن يفي بمطلباتهم الحياتيه_ _3- عندما يكون الميزان التجاري صفر تستقر العمله_ _ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت_  _مع جزيل الشكر_     أخي العزيز ابو هاشم شكرا لك على المشاركة  بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى فأرجوا توضيح الجملة المميزة باللون الازرق .. وارجو اختصار الاجابة في سطر واحد.  الاجابة الثانية .. فهناك توضيح لنقطة تحديد الدولة للمرتبات ... ففي الواقع تحدد الدولة المرتبات بقيمة مناسبة للعمال و المنتجين وغيرهم .. ان انها مرتبات غير متدنية.   ارجوا اعادة الاجابة مع الوضع في الاعتبار هذه النقطة.  الاجابة الثالثة... محاولة جيدة .. ولكني سأعطيك توضيح بسيط.. هل توجد للميزان التجاري قيمة متوقعة او لا؟  بالتوفيق اخي وبارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي  انا ما اقصده استاذي هو عندما ترتفع الفائده يزداد الطلب على العمله للاستفاده من الفارق السعري مقابل العملات الاخرى وعلى ضؤ ذلك نقول بان هذه الدوله اقتصادها قوي  اما تحديد الدوله للرواتب ذلك يدل بانها لن يكون لديها فرص وظيفيه اخرى بسبب التضخم وبذلك تكثر البطاله الميزان التجاري توجد له قيمه متوقعه بناءا على انتاج الدوله وصادراتها ووارداتها للسنة الماضيه ومتابعة ما يحدث في السنه الحاليه من خلال الاخبار والتصريحات  اسف على الاطاله ولكني احاول ايصال مافهمته  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

> واجب بيتي  
> 1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟
> 2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟
> 3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟

 ا*هلا بيك اخى العزيز وشكرا على متابعه الموضوع ......
بالنسبه لاجابه السؤال الاول:عندما ترتفع الفائده فهذا يعنى قوه العمله نتيجه زياده الطلب عن العرض عمله قويه = اقتصاد قوى.
بالنسبه لاجابه السؤال الثانى: لقد ذكرت فى رد على اخ كريم ان تحديد الرواتب معناه رواتب مناسبه فعزرا لقد اختلط على الامر لان تحديد الرواتب بهذا المعنى نتيجته انخفاض معدلات البطاله.
بالنسبه لاجابه السؤال الثالث: اذا كان الميزان التجارى لدوله ما صفر فى سنه من السنين هذا يعنى لا يوجد عجز او فائض و يسبب هذا  ضعف العمله .
ارجو قد اكون وفقت فى هذه  الاجابات و لك جزيل الشكر مع فائق احترامى و تقديرى.... *

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوهشام   _1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟_ _2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟_ _3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟_  _1- نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي عند ارتفاع نبسة الفائده لانه ناتج عن متانة اقتصاد الدوله من حيث الانتاج والتصدير وطلب القروض الاستثماريه والصناعيه وهذا يجعل الطلب على العمله اكثر فيعمد البنك المركزي الى زيادة الفائده لزيادة دخله_ _2- عند تحديد الرواتب يخلق نوع من عزوف المواطنين عن العمل لان ذلك لن يفي بمطلباتهم الحياتيه_ _3- عندما يكون الميزان التجاري صفر تستقر العمله_ _ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت_  _مع جزيل الشكر_     أخي العزيز ابو هاشم شكرا لك على المشاركة  بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى فأرجوا توضيح الجملة المميزة باللون الازرق .. وارجو اختصار الاجابة في سطر واحد.  الاجابة الثانية .. فهناك توضيح لنقطة تحديد الدولة للمرتبات ... ففي الواقع تحدد الدولة المرتبات بقيمة مناسبة للعمال و المنتجين وغيرهم .. ان انها مرتبات غير متدنية.   ارجوا اعادة الاجابة مع الوضع في الاعتبار هذه النقطة.  الاجابة الثالثة... محاولة جيدة .. ولكني سأعطيك توضيح بسيط.. هل توجد للميزان التجاري قيمة متوقعة او لا؟  بالتوفيق اخي وبارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي  انا ما اقصده استاذي هو عندما ترتفع الفائده يزداد الطلب على العمله للاستفاده من الفارق السعري مقابل العملات الاخرى وعلى ضؤ ذلك نقول بان هذه الدوله اقتصادها قوي  اما تحديد الدوله للرواتب ذلك يدل بانها لن يكون لديها فرص وظيفيه اخرى بسبب التضخم وبذلك تكثر البطاله الميزان التجاري توجد له قيمه متوقعه بناءا على انتاج الدوله وصادراتها ووارداتها للسنة الماضيه ومتابعة ما يحدث في السنه الحاليه من خلال الاخبار والتصريحات  اسف على الاطاله ولكني احاول ايصال مافهمته  وجزاك الله خيرا

  اخي العزيز ابو هشام جزاك الله خيرا   وبارك الله فيك على المحاولة .. وهي افضل من السابقة ولكنها ليست الاجابة التي اريدها.
واعتذر منك لاني نسيت تحديد الجملة التي طلبت شرحها باللون الازرق   على كل حال ساجيب على الاسئلة بعد الرد على المشاركات ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ا*هلا بيك اخى العزيز وشكرا على متابعه الموضوع ......
> بالنسبه لاجابه السؤال الاول:عندما ترتفع الفائده فهذا يعنى قوه العمله نتيجه زياده الطلب عن العرض عمله قويه = اقتصاد قوى.
> بالنسبه لاجابه السؤال الثانى: لقد ذكرت فى رد على اخ كريم ان تحديد الرواتب معناه رواتب مناسبه فعزرا لقد اختلط على الامر لان تحديد الرواتب بهذا المعنى نتيجته انخفاض معدلات البطاله.
> بالنسبه لاجابه السؤال الثالث: اذا كان الميزان التجارى لدوله ما صفر فى سنه من السنين هذا يعنى لا يوجد عجز او فائض و يسبب هذا  ضعف العمله .
> ارجو قد اكون وفقت فى هذه  الاجابات و لك جزيل الشكر مع فائق احترامى و تقديرى.... *

  اشكرك اخي العزيز احمد على المشاركة وبارك الله فيك  بالنسبة للاجابة فهي قريبة من الاجابة الصحيحة ولكني اطلب المزيد من التوضيح.  وسوف اجيب عن الاسئلة ان شاء الله بعد الرد على المشاركات.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

اجابة الواجب   1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟  عندما يكون الاقتصاد قوي تزيد نسبة الفائدة والعكس صحيح .. اذا زادت نسبة الفائدة يزيد الاقتصاد قوة. لماذا؟  لانه عندما تزيد نسبة الفائدة يلجأ الناس الى الادخال للاستفادة من نسبة الفائدة المرتفعة وبهذا فإن العملة تقل في السوق ويصبح عليها طلب اكبر وبالتالي تزيد قيمتها وبزيادة قيمة العملة يزيد الاقتصاد قوة وكلما زاد الاقتصاد قوة ترفع الدولة نسبة الفائدة وهكذا.  برؤية اخرى .. يلجأ اصحاب العملات الاخرى ( الاضعف ) لشراء العملة القوية مما يزيد الطلب عليها اكثر فترتفع اكثر.   ايضا المستثمرين الاجانب سيغريهم الوضع الاقتصادي المزدهر للاستثمار ويجلبون علمتهم لتحويلها الى العملة المحلية لتنفيذ انشطتهم الاستثمارية مما يزيد ايضا من الطلب على العملة وسترتفع العملة وايضا سترتفع نسبة الفائدة.  ايضا بعض المستثمرين الاجانب قد يدخر امواله في البنوك ذات نسبة الفائدة الاكبر للاستفادة من نسبة الفائدة وبالطبع هذا يؤدي الى شراء العملة المحلية وهذا ايضا طلب على العملة و ارتفاع لقوتها.  الوضع الاقتصادي القوي في الدولة سيسمح بصادرات اكبر لان الانتاج مزدهر ونسبة البطالة بسيطة وفي تناقص وبالتالي المستوردين سيدفوعون ثمن الصادرات بالعملة المحلية ولذلك فإنهم يطلبونها من الاسواق او البنوك وهذا ايضا زيادة في الطلب على العملة. وهكذا وهكذا وهكذا.  اعتقد كل الدول تتمنى وضع مثل هذا المثال الذي ضربته خاصة في هذا الوقت الذي تشكو فيه كل دولة سوء الاوضاع الاقتصادية وضعف النمو الاقتصادي هذا ان لم يكن قد اصابه شلل.   2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟  تحدد الدولة احيانا قيمة المرتبات لبعض او كل شرائح العاملين والمنتجين في الدولة وذلك اعتقادا منها ان ذلك في مصلحتهم وهذا قد يتسبب في عدم استطاعة الشركات و غيرها من توضيف العمال لعدم قدرتها على دفع الرواتب بالشكل الذي حددته الدولة.. مما يفوت فرص توضيف كبيرة كانت ممكن ان تحدث برواتب اقل ولو قليلا من الرواتب التي حددتها الدولة وهذا طبعا سيزيد من نسبة البطالة ولو قليلا في الدولة.  اضرب مثال للتوضيح اكثر:  لو ان شركة س تستهدف توظيف 200 موظف السنة القادمة برواتب تتراوح ما بين 400 الى 800 دولار حسب نوع الوظيفة. و قبل حدوث ذلك اصدرت الدولة قرارا بتحديد الحد الادني من الرواتب في قطاعات معينة بمبلغ وقدره 500 دولار.  بهذا القرار اصبحت الشركة غير قادرة على توظيف عدد من الموظفين كانت رواتبهم محددة بـ 400 دولار.  فماذا سيحدث؟  الذي سيحدث ان الشركة سوف توظف فقط الموظفين الذين يزيد او يساوي مرتبهم عن 500 دولار فقط وهذا العدد قد يكون 80 موظف فقط.  أي ان 120 موظف لم يتحصلوا على الوظيفة واصبحوا عاطلين لحين اشعار اخر او فرصة اخرى.  و بهذا فإن الدولة قد ساهمت برفع نسبة البطالة ولو قليلا بهذا الاجراء.    3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟  هذا السؤال احتوى على نقطة اختبار قوية للمؤشرات وهي ان لأي مؤشر اقتصادي قيمة متوقعة كما له قيمة سابقة وقيمة فعلية سوف يتم اعلانها وقت الخبر الاقتصادي.  وقد رأينا تأثر القيمة الفعلية بالقيمة المتوقعة على النحو التالي:  - اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اكبر من قيمة التوقع فهو خبر تأثيره ايجابي على العملة وستكون القيمة الفعلية ملونة باللون الاخضر.  - اما اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اصغر من قيمة التوقع فهو خبر سلبي على العملة وستتلون القيمة الفعلية باللون الاحمر دليل على ذلك.  - اما اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية مساوية للقيمة المتوقعة فإن السوق قد توقع الخبر بشكل جيد وتأثير الخبر سيكون متعادلا اي لا تأثير يذكر.  وعليه فإن اجابة السؤال من المفترض ان تكون على النحو التالي:  اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اكبر من المتوقع سترتفع العملة واذا كانت اقل من المتوقع ستنخفض العملة واذا كانت مساوية للمتوقع فإن العملة لن تتأثر غالبا.  هذه كانت اجابة الاسئلة وكنت اقصد تصعيبها قليلا كي نستفيد اكثر مما درسناه لغاية الآن.  اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في شرح هذه المفاهيم والله المعين والموفق  فائق تحياتي

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

> اجابة الواجب  1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟  عندما يكون الاقتصاد قوي تزيد نسبة الفائدة والعكس صحيح .. اذا زادت نسبة الفائدة يزيد الاقتصاد قوة. لماذا؟  لانه عندما تزيد نسبة الفائدة يلجأ الناس الى الادخال للاستفادة من نسبة الفائدة المرتفعة وبهذا فإن العملة تقل في السوق ويصبح عليها طلب اكبر وبالتالي تزيد قيمتها وبزيادة قيمة العملة يزيد الاقتصاد قوة وكلما زاد الاقتصاد قوة ترفع الدولة نسبة الفائدة وهكذا.  برؤية اخرى .. يلجأ اصحاب العملات الاخرى ( الاضعف ) لشراء العملة القوية مما يزيد الطلب عليها اكثر فترتفع اكثر.   ايضا المستثمرين الاجانب سيغريهم الوضع الاقتصادي المزدهر للاستثمار ويجلبون علمتهم لتحويلها الى العملة المحلية لتنفيذ انشطتهم الاستثمارية مما يزيد ايضا من الطلب على العملة وسترتفع العملة وايضا سترتفع نسبة الفائدة.  ايضا بعض المستثمرين الاجانب قد يدخر امواله في البنوك ذات نسبة الفائدة الاكبر للاستفادة من نسبة الفائدة وبالطبع هذا يؤدي الى شراء العملة المحلية وهذا ايضا طلب على العملة و ارتفاع لقوتها.  الوضع الاقتصادي القوي في الدولة سيسمح بصادرات اكبر لان الانتاج مزدهر ونسبة البطالة بسيطة وفي تناقص وبالتالي المستوردين سيدفوعون ثمن الصادرات بالعملة المحلية ولذلك فإنهم يطلبونها من الاسواق او البنوك وهذا ايضا زيادة في الطلب على العملة. وهكذا وهكذا وهكذا.  اعتقد كل الدول تتمنى وضع مثل هذا المثال الذي ضربته خاصة في هذا الوقت الذي تشكو فيه كل دولة سوء الاوضاع الاقتصادية وضعف النمو الاقتصادي هذا ان لم يكن قد اصابه شلل.  2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟  تحدد الدولة احيانا قيمة المرتبات لبعض او كل شرائح العاملين والمنتجين في الدولة وذلك اعتقادا منها ان ذلك في مصلحتهم وهذا قد يتسبب في عدم استطاعة الشركات و غيرها من توضيف العمال لعدم قدرتها على دفع الرواتب بالشكل الذي حددته الدولة.. مما يفوت فرص توضيف كبيرة كانت ممكن ان تحدث برواتب اقل ولو قليلا من الرواتب التي حددتها الدولة وهذا طبعا سيزيد من نسبة البطالة ولو قليلا في الدولة.  اضرب مثال للتوضيح اكثر:  لو ان شركة س تستهدف توظيف 200 موظف السنة القادمة برواتب تتراوح ما بين 400 الى 800 دولار حسب نوع الوظيفة. و قبل حدوث ذلك اصدرت الدولة قرارا بتحديد الحد الادني من الرواتب في قطاعات معينة بمبلغ وقدره 500 دولار.  بهذا القرار اصبحت الشركة غير قادرة على توظيف عدد من الموظفين كانت رواتبهم محددة بـ 400 دولار.  فماذا سيحدث؟  الذي سيحدث ان الشركة سوف توظف فقط الموظفين الذين يزيد او يساوي مرتبهم عن 500 دولار فقط وهذا العدد قد يكون 80 موظف فقط.  أي ان 120 موظف لم يتحصلوا على الوظيفة واصبحوا عاطلين لحين اشعار اخر او فرصة اخرى.  و بهذا فإن الدولة قد ساهمت برفع نسبة البطالة ولو قليلا بهذا الاجراء.   3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟  هذا السؤال احتوى على نقطة اختبار قوية للمؤشرات وهي ان لأي مؤشر اقتصادي قيمة متوقعة كما له قيمة سابقة وقيمة فعلية سوف يتم اعلانها وقت الخبر الاقتصادي.  وقد رأينا تأثر القيمة الفعلية بالقيمة المتوقعة على النحو التالي:  - اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اكبر من قيمة التوقع فهو خبر تأثيره ايجابي على العملة وستكون القيمة الفعلية ملونة باللون الاخضر.  - اما اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اصغر من قيمة التوقع فهو خبر سلبي على العملة وستتلون القيمة الفعلية باللون الاحمر دليل على ذلك.  - اما اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية مساوية للقيمة المتوقعة فإن السوق قد توقع الخبر بشكل جيد وتأثير الخبر سيكون متعادلا اي لا تأثير يذكر.  وعليه فإن اجابة السؤال من المفترض ان تكون على النحو التالي:  اذا كانت القيمة الفعلية اكبر من المتوقع سترتفع العملة واذا كانت اقل من المتوقع ستنخفض العملة واذا كانت مساوية للمتوقع فإن العملة لن تتأثر غالبا.  هذه كانت اجابة الاسئلة وكنت اقصد تصعيبها قليلا كي نستفيد اكثر مما درسناه لغاية الآن.  اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في شرح هذه المفاهيم والله المعين والموفق  فائق تحياتي

  اشكرك على هذه الاجابات الممتع و على الموضوع كوجه عام لقد استفدت منه الكثير و الكثير و انشاء الله فى زياده و عطاء مستمر و بالتوفيق و للامام انشاء الله . فائق حبى و احترامى......  :015:  :015:

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

بارك الله فيه و زادك من فظله.
تأخرة على المشاركة هذه المرة.

----------


## ابوهشام

ماقصرت الله يوفقك  كأن اجاباتي قريبه وبالاخص الاخيره الا ترى ذلك يااستاذي متابعينك اول باول ومنتظرين جديدك مع فائق احترامي

----------


## karim999x

حياك الله اخي المتداول هناك واحسن اليك
اختلط علي الامر في هده الجملة التي كتبتها وار فقت معها صورة لشارت شهر اكتوبر  لاحظ كيف ان انحدار الدولار الامريكي كان قويا خلال شهر اكتوبر   في الصورة الاحظ شارت eur us
لكن الاحظ ان الاورو الدي انحدر في شهر اكتوبر وليس الدولار?

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اشكرك على هذه الاجابات الممتع و على الموضوع كوجه عام لقد استفدت منه الكثير و الكثير و انشاء الله فى زياده و عطاء مستمر و بالتوفيق و للامام انشاء الله . فائق حبى و احترامى......

  الشكر موصول لك ولجميع من يتابع معنا   بارك الله فيك اخي احمد   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيه و زادك من فظله.
> تأخرة على المشاركة هذه المرة.

  وفيك بارك الله اخي نور الدين   ودائما موجود ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ماقصرت الله يوفقك  كأن اجاباتي قريبه وبالاخص الاخيره الا ترى ذلك يااستاذي متابعينك اول باول ومنتظرين جديدك مع فائق احترامي

   اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو هشام   وفعلا كانت اجابتك قريبة جدا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> حياك الله اخي المتداول هناك واحسن اليك
> اختلط علي الامر في هده الجملة التي كتبتها وار فقت معها صورة لشارت شهر اكتوبر  لاحظ كيف ان انحدار الدولار الامريكي كان قويا خلال شهر اكتوبر   في الصورة الاحظ شارت eur us
> لكن الاحظ ان الاورو الدي انحدر في شهر اكتوبر وليس الدولار?

  وحياك الله اخي العزيز كريم وبارك الله فيك على حسن الانتباه والتنبيه ايضا   للأسف تم رفع الشارت الخطأ .. وها هو الشارت المقصود ..     وآسف اخي لهذا الخطأ ولكنني سعيد بانك اكتشفته .. وهذا يدل على حسن متابعتك    فائق تحياتي

----------


## نجم برقة

سلامات اخي احمد طبعا متابع معاك ولكن كسول من ناحية الواجبات بس راني شاطر في الامتحانات السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه وناخذ مثال عليه عندما يصدر مؤشر اقتصادي مصنف قوي من بريطانيا مثلا و أخر من امريكا بنفس اليوم وكل واحد منها لصالح الدولة الذي صدر منها فما مدى تأثيره في كلا العملتين يعني لمن تكون الغلبة مع ذكر فارق التوقيت أي من الممكن صدر وقت المؤشر البريطاني صباحا والاخر مساء وهو صباحا بالتوقيت الامريكي هل يرتفع الاسترليني اولا ومن ثم يهبط بعد صدور المؤشر الامريكي أم يترتب عليه عوامل تاريخية ام لا يحدث ذلك التأثير كون المؤشرين بنفس القوة فلغى احدهما الاخر ..  طيب سؤال تابع للسؤال الاول يعني بعد صدور المؤشر قام وخطب مدير البنك المركزي البريطاني واصدر معلومات ايجابية في صالح الاقتصاد البريطاني ولكن من ناحية اخرى فقط صدر من امريكا مؤشر قوي هنا ما مدى تأثر كلتا العملتين بهذا؟   هذا واجب منزلي يا احمد غدا تحضره والا تنقص في درجات اعمال السنة انا منعرفش حد مش اتجيب والدك معاك وتحاول انساعدك فكنا مهل الطروح ههههههههه

----------


## hala2244

> واجب بيتي    1 - لماذا عندما ترتفع نسبة الفائدة نقول ان الاقتصاد قوي او اصبح كذلك؟ الفائدة هي عصب الحياة بالنسبة للبنوك . فهي لا تلجأ الى تخفيضها الا اذا كان اقتصاد الدوله سيئ حتى تشجع الناس على الاقتراض من البنك في هذه الفتره . لكن اذا كان الوضع الاقتصادي جيد .. فهي غير مضطره الى تخفيض نسبة الفائدة الذي يشكل أهم مصدر دخل للبنوك بشكل عام .

   2 - في رأيك لماذا قد يتسبب تحديد الرواتب من قبل الدولة في زيادة البطالة؟ والله مش عارفه بالظبط . بس يتهيألي أنه الموظفين مش حيعجبهم الحال اذا اتحددت الرواتب فبيروحوا سايبين الشغل ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  .  جواب غبي ... أنا عارفه .. بس أديني بحاول  :Asvc:   [/quote]  3 - ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث للعملة اذا كان الميزان التجاري للدولة في سنة ما صفراً؟ أنا أتوقع انه هذا أيضا يعتبر خبر سيئ على اقتصاد الدوله . والله أعلم   [/quote]

----------


## انا mms

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذي على الشرح للاسف جيت متاخره هالمره بس كانت اجابتي للسؤال الاول والاخير صح بس تبع البطاله بصراحه ماعرفته لكن نورتنا الله ينور بصيرتك للحق

----------


## إسلام1983

> ولننظر للشارت في ذالك الوقت وما الذي حدث   **   *لاحظ كيف ان انحدار الدولار الامريكي كان قويا خلال شهر اكتوبر*

  

> وحياك الله اخي العزيز كريم وبارك الله فيك على حسن الانتباه والتنبيه ايضا    للأسف تم رفع الشارت الخطأ .. وها هو الشارت المقصود ..       وآسف اخي لهذا الخطأ ولكنني سعيد بانك اكتشفته .. وهذا يدل على حسن متابعتك     فائق تحياتي

   أستاذي أحمد، سبحان الله كنت سأسألك نفس السؤال، ولكن الحمد لله أنني سبقت به، ولكن عندي استفسار آخر، بما أن الخبر كان سيئ جدا على الدولار فلماذا انخفض سعر الزوج يورو دولار معه بدل ارتفاعه،  هل لأنه كان هناك أيضا أخبار سيئة على اليورو؟  وكنت سأجيب على الواجب ولكنك ما خليت لي فرصة  (على أساس أنني كنت سأجيب بالإجابة الصحيحة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه)   وجزاك الله خير، وبارك الله فيك وجعل ما تقوم به في ميزانحسناتك. اللهم آمين. ومشكور أستاذي العزيز

----------


## المتداول هناك

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع   سأرد على المشاركات ان شاء الله بعد عودتي ..   ولكني اود لفت انتباهكم الى ان اليوم سيتم الاعلان عن مؤشر الميزان التجاري للولايات المتحدة الامريكية ( أي خبر على الدولار ) الساعة 13:30 بتوقيت جرينتش.  ارجوا من جميع المتابعين تطبيق المنهج الذي درسناه بخصوص مراقبة الاخبار الاقتصادية.  القيمة الحالية للمؤشر هي : 40.4 - بليون دولار   القيمة المتوقعة للمؤشر هي : 37.0 - بليون دولار   اي ان القيمة المتوقعة افضل من القيمة الحالية ( السابقة يعني )   ارجوا متابعة الزوج باوند دولار قبل واثناء وبعد اعلان القيمة الجديدة وتدوين ملاحظاتكم وطبعا توقعكم لحركة الزوج بعد اعلان الخبر.  يمكنكم معرفة القيمة الفعلية من موقع FOREXFACTORY  اذا تأخر وضعها في المنتدى.  
اراكم لاحقا ان شاء الله  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

> اهلا وسهلا بالجميع   سأرد على المشاركات ان شاء الله بعد عودتي ..   ولكني اود لفت انتباهكم الى ان اليوم سيتم الاعلان عن مؤشر الميزان التجاري للولايات المتحدة الامريكية ( أي خبر على الدولار ) الساعة 13:30 بتوقيت جرينتش.  ارجوا من جميع المتابعين تطبيق المنهج الذي درسناه بخصوص مراقبة الاخبار الاقتصادية.  القيمة الحالية للمؤشر هي : 40.4 - بليون دولار   القيمة المتوقعة للمؤشر هي : 37.0 - بليون دولار   اي ان القيمة المتوقعة افضل من القيمة الحالية ( السابقة يعني )   ارجوا متابعة الزوج باوند دولار قبل واثناء وبعد اعلان القيمة الجديدة وتدوين ملاحظاتكم وطبعا توقعكم لحركة الزوج بعد اعلان الخبر.  يمكنكم معرفة القيمة الفعلية من موقع FOREXFACTORY اذا تأخر وضعها في المنتدى.   اراكم لاحقا ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

   أستاذ أحمد، الله يعطيك العافية، ويا أخي مهما قلنا فلن نوفيك حقك، ولكن كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه، فإن لم تستطيعوا فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم كافأتوه)، وفي حديث آخر: (إن خير ما كافأتم به: جزاك الله خير)  فجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك، اللهم آمين. ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك الأحياء منهم والأموات، اللهم آمين.   أما بخصوص المتابعة فقد تابعناه، وبما أن الفعلي أقل من المتوقع مع أنه أفضل م السابق،  وهو باللون الأحمر، واصل سعر الزوج الباوند دولار الهبوط.

----------


## إسلام1983

أستاذ أحمد لاحظت شيء آخر: بالنسبة للكندي، فكندا حاليا تمر بعجز اقتصادي لأول مرة منذ عام 1976،  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64323.html  وكان من المفترض أن أسعار الأزواج التالية أن تطير وتحلق عاليا: الباوند كندي، والدولار كندي، واليورو كندي،  ولكن انصدمت عندما رأيت الأزواج السابقة الذكر في هبوط، وتفضل الشارتات،  فأرجو منك التفضل والتكرم بالتعليق على ذلك.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذ أحمد، الله يعطيك العافية، ويا أخي مهما قلنا فلن نوفيك حقك، ولكن كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه، فإن لم تستطيعوا فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم كافأتوه)، وفي حديث آخر: (إن خير ما كافأتم به: جزاك الله خير)  فجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك، اللهم آمين. ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك الأحياء منهم والأموات، اللهم آمين.   أما بخصوص المتابعة فقد تابعناه، وبما أن الفعلي أقل من المتوقع مع أنه أفضل م السابق،  وهو باللون الأحمر، واصل سعر الزوج الباوند دولار الهبوط.

   اخي الحبيب ابو ابراهيم ... والله ان مشاركاتك تثلج القلب و تنعش الفكر والوجدان .. بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله مثل ما قلت واكثر....  الحمد لله ان انخفض عندي مؤشر الاحباط بعد ان ارتفع قليلا نتيجة اعتقادي بأن احدا لم يتابع خبر الميزان التجاري .. الذي احبب ان يكون كمثال عملي لما درسناه.  وطالما انت قد تابعته .. ( واعتقد ان غيرك تابعه ايضا ) فالحمد لله.  نعم واصل زوج الباوند دولار الهبوط بسبب جملة الاخبار والتقارير السيئة عن الباوند.  بارك الله فيك اخي   فائق تحياتي

----------


## mahmoudh7

> أستاذ أحمد لاحظت شيء آخر:  بالنسبة للكندي، فكندا حاليا تمر بعجز اقتصادي لأول مرة منذ عام 1976،  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64323.html  وكان من المفترض أن أسعار الأزواج التالية أن تطير وتحلق عاليا: الباوند كندي، والدولار كندي، واليورو كندي،  ولكن انصدمت عندما رأيت الأزواج السابقة الذكر في هبوط، وتفضل الشارتات،   فأرجو منك التفضل والتكرم بالتعليق على ذلك.

 زوج(الدولار/دولار كندي) ما بين تقلص العجزالتجاري الأمريكي وزيادة العجز الكندي

----------


## mahmoudh7

> أستاذ أحمد لاحظت شيء آخر:  بالنسبة للكندي، فكندا حاليا تمر بعجز اقتصادي لأول مرة منذ عام 1976،  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64323.html  وكان من المفترض أن أسعار الأزواج التالية أن تطير وتحلق عاليا: الباوند كندي، والدولار كندي، واليورو كندي،  ولكن انصدمت عندما رأيت الأزواج السابقة الذكر في هبوط، وتفضل الشارتات،   فأرجو منك التفضل والتكرم بالتعليق على ذلك.

   بالنسبة للخبر فقد حدث التأثير وقت الخبر بصعود الدولار / كندي  اما الان فالكلمة العليا للبورصة الكندية التي ارتفعت بمقدار اعلى من البورصة الامريكية  وهذا كان في صالح الدولار الكندي   وبالتالي راينا هذا الانخفاض في زوج العملة   والله العلم

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذ أحمد لاحظت شيء آخر: بالنسبة للكندي، فكندا حاليا تمر بعجز اقتصادي لأول مرة منذ عام 1976،  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64323.html  وكان من المفترض أن أسعار الأزواج التالية أن تطير وتحلق عاليا: الباوند كندي، والدولار كندي، واليورو كندي،  ولكن انصدمت عندما رأيت الأزواج السابقة الذكر في هبوط، وتفضل الشارتات،  فأرجو منك التفضل والتكرم بالتعليق على ذلك.

   اهلا بالاخ الغالي ابو ابراهيم   اشكرك على تفاعلك و اهتمامك   بالنسبة للكندي فارجو ان تلاحظ الشارتات من جديد ودقق في شمعة الخبر والتي تليها ... فستكتشف انها صاعدة وذلك تحت تأثير الخبر السيئ الذي خفف تأثيره خبر صدر في نفس التوقيت وهو مؤشر اسعار المنازل الجديدة ( كندي طبعا ) الذي كانت قيمته ايجابية.  ولأن العملات الاخرى ليس لها القدرة على التحليق عاليا فأقتصر تأثير الخبر لمدة قصيرة ( ساعة الى 3 ساعات فقط )   ارجوا ان تكون الصورة اوضح الآن.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

> اخي الحبيب ابو ابراهيم ... والله ان مشاركاتك تثلج القلب و تنعش الفكر والوجدان .. بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله مثل ما قلت واكثر....  الحمد لله ان انخفض عندي مؤشر الاحباط بعد ان ارتفع قليلا نتيجة اعتقادي بأن احدا لم يتابع خبر الميزان التجاري .. الذي احبب ان يكون كمثال عملي لما درسناه.  وطالما انت قد تابعته .. ( واعتقد ان غيرك تابعه ايضا ) فالحمد لله.  نعم واصل زوج الباوند دولار الهبوط بسبب جملة الاخبار والتقارير السيئة عن الباوند.  بارك الله فيك اخي   فائق تحياتي

   أخي العزيز، أسأل الله أن يزيل عنا وعنك الإحباط والكدر ويفرج عنا وعنك الهموم والغموم دقها وجلها أولها وآخرها علانيتها وسرها، اللهم آمين. ومشكور على الإجابة الطيبة،   تراني ما بودرك لين ما آخذ كل اللي عندك (يعني مش حسيبك إلا لما  آخذ كل شيء عندك)  وطبعا لن نتركك إلا بالذكر الطيب والدعاء الصالح في ظهر الغيب إن شاء الله،  فاستمر بموضوعك فهناك من يتابع بصمت ومنا من يتابع بعد يوم ويومين (مثلي للأسف) ومنا من يشارك بمشاركات طيبة، فأرجو ألا تبخل علينا بعلمك بارك الله لك في علمك، اللهم آمين.  ومشكور

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بالنسبة للخبر فقد حدث التأثير وقت الخبر بصعود الدولار / كندي  اما الان فالكلمة العليا للبورصة الكندية التي ارتفعت بمقدار اعلى من البورصة الامريكية  وهذا كان في صالح الدولار الكندي   وبالتالي راينا هذا الانخفاض في زوج العملة   والله العلم

 مشكور اخي محمود على المداخلة القيمة وبارك الله فيك   نعم من المتوقع هبوط للزوج بقية هذا الاسبوع على الاقل.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

> زوج(الدولار/دولار كندي) ما بين تقلص العجزالتجاري الأمريكي وزيادة العجز الكندي

  

> بالنسبة للخبر فقد حدث التأثير وقت الخبر بصعود الدولار / كندي  اما الان فالكلمة العليا للبورصة الكندية التي ارتفعت بمقدار اعلى من البورصة الامريكية  وهذا كان في صالح الدولار الكندي   وبالتالي راينا هذا الانخفاض في زوج العملة   والله العلم

 أخوي محمود الله يعطيك العافية على التعليق المفيد ومشكور ما قصرت،   

> اهلا بالاخ الغالي ابو ابراهيم   اشكرك على تفاعلك و اهتمامك   بالنسبة للكندي فارجو ان تلاحظ الشارتات من جديد ودقق في شمعة الخبر والتي تليها ... فستكتشف انها صاعدة وذلك تحت تأثير الخبر السيئ الذي خفف تأثيره خبر صدر في نفس التوقيت وهو مؤشر اسعار المنازل الجديدة ( كندي طبعا ) الذي كانت قيمته ايجابية.  ولأن العملات الاخرى ليس لها القدرة على التحليق عاليا فأقتصر تأثير الخبر لمدة قصيرة ( ساعة الى 3 ساعات فقط )   ارجوا ان تكون الصورة اوضح الآن.  فائق تحياتي

   نعم نعم، واضحة وجلية الله يعطيك العافية وما عدمنا محاضراتك وإجاباتك القيمة، ومشكور

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخي العزيز، أسأل الله أن يزيل عنا وعنك الإحباط والكدر ويفرج عنا وعنك الهموم والغموم دقها وجلها أولها وآخرها علانيتها وسرها، اللهم آمين. ومشكور على الإجابة الطيبة،   تراني ما بودرك لين ما آخذ كل اللي عندك (يعني مش حسيبك إلا لما  آخذ كل شيء عندك)  وطبعا لن نتركك إلا بالذكر الطيب والدعاء الصالح في ظهر الغيب إن شاء الله،  فاستمر بموضوعك فهناك من يتابع بصمت ومنا من يتابع بعد يوم ويومين (مثلي للأسف) ومنا من يشارك بمشاركات طيبة، فأرجو ألا تبخل علينا بعلمك بارك الله لك في علمك، اللهم آمين.  ومشكور

  اشكر لك اخي الغالي مشاعرك وكلماتك الطيبة   واطمئن اخي .. فلن ابخل بما اعلم فمن علمني هو الكريم و اطمع ان يزيد كرم الكريم.  فائق احترامي لك اخي ولكل من يتابعنا سواء بالصمت او بالجهر.

----------


## توفيق

واصل اخي بارك الله فيك  واعتدر لاني متابع بصمت كما العديد بسبب ضروف الدراسة  و بصراحة هدا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع التي قرأتها في المتداول  من حيت  الشرح والمتابعة  بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيت لا تحتسب

----------


## المتداول هناك

> واصل اخي بارك الله فيك  واعتدر لاني متابع بصمت كما العديد بسبب ضروف الدراسة  و بصراحة هدا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع التي قرأتها في المتداول  من حيت  الشرح والمتابعة  بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيت لا تحتسب

  وفيك بارك الله اخي العزيز توفيق   والله يوفق الجميع في الدراسة و وفي الفوركس ايضا   وتابع اخي سواء بصمت او كما تحب المهم الاستفادة واشكرك على كلماتك   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## hhsh

*حقيقة هذا الموضوع لما يتم جمعه كله في كتاب بأي صيغة 
سسكون أقوي كتاب صدر للتحليل الاساسي 
ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع 
زادك الله من فضله ومن علمه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب*

----------


## okazaki

موضوع رائع مفيد غني  كل منا يحتاجه  جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

----------


## انا mms

تابع استاذي واحنا معاك بس للاسف تصير ظروف ماتخلينا نكون معاك يومياً   والاستفاده واصله ولله الحمد والله يعطيك العافيه  جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## hala2244

أخي الكريم ... لي طلب الله يبارك فيك 
ياريت لو تذكر لنا أسماء المؤشارت بالعربي وبالنجليزي . حتى نتمكن من متابعتها في الموقع الذي أعطيتنا اياه هو موقع مميز وجميل وواضح . بس المشكله انه كله انجليزي . ليس كلها طبعا حتى لا أثقل عليك بس على الأقل المؤشرات التي شرحتها لنا هنا في هذه الدوره الرائعه .
وكذالك نبذه بسيطه عن الألوان وعلى ماذا يدل كل لون مثل ما شرحت لنا الجدول تبع المنتدى هنا . 
ولك منا خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق والنجاح .
بارك الله فيك أخي 
متابعين معاك بكل اهتمام

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *حقيقة هذا الموضوع لما يتم جمعه كله في كتاب بأي صيغة 
> سسكون أقوي كتاب صدر للتحليل الاساسي 
> ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع 
> زادك الله من فضله ومن علمه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب*

  اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على كلماتك   وبالنسبة للكتاب فبإذن الله سيتم جمعه بعد انتهاء الدورة ان شاء الله.  مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> موضوع رائع مفيد غني  كل منا يحتاجه  جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

  يا اهلا وسهلا بالاخ العزيز okazaki  اشكرك اخي على كلماتك وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تابع استاذي واحنا معاك بس للاسف تصير ظروف ماتخلينا نكون معاك يومياً   والاستفاده واصله ولله الحمد والله يعطيك العافيه  جزاك الله الف خير

  اخي العزيز المهم هي المتابعة و مادام انك متابع فهذا يسعدني جدا   وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخي الكريم ... لي طلب الله يبارك فيك 
> ياريت لو تذكر لنا أسماء المؤشارت بالعربي وبالنجليزي . حتى نتمكن من متابعتها في الموقع الذي أعطيتنا اياه هو موقع مميز وجميل وواضح . بس المشكله انه كله انجليزي . ليس كلها طبعا حتى لا أثقل عليك بس على الأقل المؤشرات التي شرحتها لنا هنا في هذه الدوره الرائعه .
> وكذالك نبذه بسيطه عن الألوان وعلى ماذا يدل كل لون مثل ما شرحت لنا الجدول تبع المنتدى هنا . 
> ولك منا خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق والنجاح .
> بارك الله فيك أخي 
> متابعين معاك بكل اهتمام

  هلا بالاخت العزيز هلا   حاضر اختي سافعل مع كل المؤشرات التي سأشرحها بإذن الله   وبالنسبة للمؤشرات التي شرحتها حتى الآن ( 3 فقط ) فقد ذكرت اسمائها بالانجليزي ايضا ..   بالنسبة لألوان القيمة الفعلية فقد شرحتها في درس التقويم الاقتصادي اتمنى ان تقرأيه وهذا هو الرابط:  رابط الدرس السابع   - التقويم الاقتصادي  واي سؤال اختي تفضلي  فائق تحياتي

----------


## hala2244

الف شكر أخي الكريم . 
كله واضح .
الف شكر

----------


## hala2244

بعد نصف ساعه هناك ثلاث أخبار عالية الأهميه على الدولار .
ترقبوها وخلينا نسجل ملاحظاتنا هنا بعد صدور الخبر وتأثيره على العمله .
بس أنا محتاره حتابعه على أي شارت ؟؟ ماشاء الله الدولار مسيطر على أغلب الشارتات !!!
نشوف !

----------


## hala2244

والله أنا ما عرفت أتصرف الصراحه لأنه جات ثلاث أخبار عالية الأهميه . اتنين منهم ايجابي وواحد سلبي !!!
ففضلت الوقوف على الشاطئ والتفرج من بعيد .

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

الزوج eur usd نازل نازل

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الف شكر أخي الكريم . 
> كله واضح .
> الف شكر

  

> بعد نصف ساعه هناك ثلاث أخبار عالية الأهميه على الدولار .
> ترقبوها وخلينا نسجل ملاحظاتنا هنا بعد صدور الخبر وتأثيره على العمله .
> بس أنا محتاره حتابعه على أي شارت ؟؟ ماشاء الله الدولار مسيطر على أغلب الشارتات !!!
> نشوف !

  

> والله أنا ما عرفت أتصرف الصراحه لأنه جات ثلاث أخبار عالية الأهميه . اتنين منهم ايجابي وواحد سلبي !!!
> ففضلت الوقوف على الشاطئ والتفرج من بعيد .

  

> الزوج eur usd نازل نازل

   مشكورين جميعا على المشاركات والمتابعة   وآسف على التأخير في الرد وفي وضع الدرس القادم  وبعد قليل لنا لقاء مع شرح لمجموعة هامة من المؤشرات الاقتصادية  فائق تحياتي للجميع

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس   - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  نسبة الفائدة    رابط الدرس السادس   - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة    رابط الدرس السابع   - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول    الدرس الثامن   أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني  
4 - الناتج المحلي الاجمالي  GDP 
Gross Domestic Product 
هو باختصار اجمالي الواردات من المنتجات  والخدمات في الدولة لفترة معينة ( ربع او نصف او لسنة كاملة ) وباستخدام موارد محلية في الانتاج ( اي ليست موارد مستوردة )  
وهو يعتبر من اهم المؤشرات على نمو او ضعف الاقتصاد في الدولة حيث ان الارتفاع في قيمة الناتج المحلي يشير الى قوة الانتاج والخدمات في الدولة وهذا يعني نسبة بطالة قليلة او شبه منعدمة و ان القوة الشرائية متوازنة  
والعكس صحيح .. فإن قيمة الناتج المحلي المنخفضة تعني ضعف الانتاج والخدمات في الدولة وهذا يشير ايضا لوجود بطالة بنسبة غير مقبولة و ان الاقبال على المنتجات غير متوازن 
ويمكن التعبير عن الناتج المحلي الاجمالي بالمعادلة التالية:  الناتج المحلي الاجمالي = سعر الوحدة  × الكمية المنتجة من السلعة 
لو كان سعر سلعة ما 100 دولار وانتج منها 1000 وحدة فإن الناتج المحلي الاجمالي سيتم حسابه كالاتي: 
الناتج المحلي الاجمالي = 100 × 1000 = 100,000 دولار 
هذا بالطبع لسلعة واحدة و بدون التطرق للخدمات المتوفرة في الدولة 
فلكل خدمة مقابل وبالتالي فإنه من السهل معرفة كم مرة تم تنفيذ خدمة ما خلال فترة زمنية معينة   وعليه فإنه يمكن حساب اجمالي الخدمات ايضا بضرب عدد مرات تنفيذ الخدمة في المبلغ المستحق لهذه الخدمة   والاجمالي الكلي لكل السلع والخدمات في الدولة سيعبر عن الناتج المحلي الاجمالي 
فمثلا قد تعلن الولايات المتحدة عن اجمالي الناتج المحلي لعام 2008 بقيمة 50 بليون دولار  
وكان الناتج المحلي لعام 2007 بقيمة 45 بليون  
فإنه حصل نمو ( ارتفاع )  في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي  للولايات المتحدة بقيمة 10$  
وهذا يجعلنا نتحدث عن القيمة المناسبة لارتفاع او انخفاض الناتج المحلي الاجمالي 
بالطبع ان ارتفاع نسبة النمو للناتج المحلي الاجمالي في الدولة يعتبر مؤشر جيد لنمو الاقتصاد ولكن نسبة الارتفاع الكبيرة لها دلالة مختلفة وهي ان معدلات التضخم في الدولة متسارعة و قد تكون مرتفعة.  كيف نعرف ذلك؟  خبراء الاقتصاد يعتبرون الزيادة في حدود 2% الى 2.5%  تعتبر زيادة صحية و تشير الى اقتصاد قوي ومتوازن  
اما اذا زادت نسبة النمو ( للناتج الاجمالي المحلي ) عن %2.5 وبحد اقصى 3% فإن بورادر تضخم قد طرأت على اقتصاد الدولة ويتأكد ذلك اذا كانت معدلات البطالة اكثر من 6% في الدولة 
بشكل عام تعتبر نسبة التغير في مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي تعتبر اما جيدة او معتدلة او ضعيفة 
جيدة في حالة وصحية كانت ما بين 2% الى 2.5%  
معتدلة في حالة كانت اكبر من 0% الى 2%  
وضعيفة في حالة كانت اقل من 0% 
ومن الجدير ذكره ان مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي من اقوى المؤشرات التي تدل على قوة اقتصاد الدولة ويؤثر بشكل كبير على العملة  
هذه خريطة توضح قيم الناتج المحلي الاجمالي لدول العالم 
القيم بالبليون       2 -  مبيعات التجزئة Retail Sales 
قبل ان نخوض في مفهوم هذا المؤشر الهام لنتعرف اولا على معنى البيع بالتجزئة ..  
البيع بالتجزئة هو البيع بالفرد ( او الفرادي )  
ومعظم المحلات التجارية في الاسواق تبيع بالتجزئة .. ذلك لأنها اشترت بضاعتها بالجملة من تجار الجملة  
اي ان البيع بالتجزئة ( بالقطعة ) هو عكس البيع بالجملة   
نعود للمؤشر مبيعات التجزئة 
هذا المؤشر يهتم بعمليات الشراء التي تتم من محلات التجزئة وذلك بحصرها و تصنيفها و حساب الاجمالي لها   كيف؟ 
مكتب الاحصاء التابع للبنك المركزي الامريكي يهتم بهذا الموضوع ويقوم بجمع المعلومات من عدد كبير من محلات التجزئة المختارة طبعا وذلك لمعرفة ماذا يشتري المستهلكون؟ 
المستهلكون طبعا هم انا وانت وغيرنا من المواطنين ، حيث يتم تسجيل معظم عمليات الشراء من المحلات وذلك عن طريق نسخ من فواتير الشراء.  لماذا كل هذا؟ 
بكل بساطة لمعرفة امرين اثنين: 
1 - ماذا يشتري المستهلك؟
2 - كم اجمالي فواتير الشراء؟ 
بالنسبة للسبب الاول فهو خاص بالمستثمرين في الدولة حيث يصدر تقرير مفصل عن مبيعات التجزئة التي حدثت وتوضيح نسبة كل سلعة من عمليات الشراء  
وهذا بالطبع يهم المستثمرين كونهم مهتمين بالمستهلك وما يرغب في شراءه  
وهذه النقطة قد لا تهم الفوركسيون لان تطلعاتهم على العملة وليس بيع او شراء السلع 
نأتي للسبب الثاني وهو كم اجمالي فواتير الشراء 
اي بكم اشترى المستهلكون طوال فترة معينة ( عادة شهر )  
وهذا مهم جدا لمعرفة مدى قوة الشراء في الدولة ومدى اقبال المستهلكين على اقتناء السلع سواء كانت سلعا معمرة ( مثل الاجهزة الكهربائية ) او سلعا غير معمرة ( مثل الملابس )  
ايضا لمعرفة نسبة الطلب على الشراء ومدى تأثيرها على الانتاج و رفع قيمة العملة لأن قوة الشراء تعني اقتناء سلع بدل العملة وبالتالي قلة العملة لدى الناس وبالتالي ارتفاعها  
جميل جدا 
يعني اذا كانت قيمة المؤشر ( مبيعات التجزئة ) قوي فإن العملة سترتفع واذا كان ضعيفا فإن العملة ستضعف 
لنعرف المؤشر مرة ثانية 
مبيعات التجزئة مؤشر شهري يهدف لمقارنة اجمالي مبيعات التجزئة للشهر الحالي بالشهر السابق و حساب نسبة التغيير التي حصلت 
فمثلا لو كان اجمالي مبيعات التجزئة للشهر السابق 30 بليون واصبحت الشهر الحالي 33 بليون فإن مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة قد تغير للافضل بنسبة 10%  
والعكس صحيح طبعا.  ما مدى تأثير ذلك؟  
ان مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة له دلالات مهمة جدا منها  
ان ارتفاع قيمة المؤشر يعني الاقبال على الشراء وهذا يعني مزيد من الثقة للمتستهلك مما يؤدي لانفاق اكبر وارتفاع نسبة طلب العملة وبالتالي ارتفاعها. 
ايضا ارتفاع المؤشر يؤدي بنا الى ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي ( لانه يعتمد على مبيعات السلع ايضا ) وبالتالي يدل على صحة الاقتصاد  
ولكن من الجدير ذكره ان الارتفاع الكبير في قيمة المؤشر قد تعني انذار لحدوث او لبدء تضخم اقتصادي ناتج عن ارتفاع اسعار السلع لارتفاع الاقبال على الشراء. 
وباختصار   ارتفاع المؤشر يعني ارتفاع في العملة  
انخفاض المؤشر يعني انخفاض في العملة  
مع ملاحظة ان الارتفاع الكبير في قيمة المؤشر قد ينذر بحدوث تضخم على المدى القريب او المتوسط. 
هذان كانا مؤشران من المؤشرات الهامة جدا وايضا لهما صلة ببعضهما البعض و هما من المؤشرات الهامة جدا والتي يعتمد عليها في سوق العملات بشكل كبير 
في الدرس القادم ان شاء الله سنتناول مجموعة اخرى من المؤشرات الهامة .. وادعو الله ان يوفقني في ذلك وفي وقت اسرع مما سبق 
واجب بيتي  1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟ 
2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ 
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا  
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا رب .
بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي :
-  - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟
نعم ان ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة له علاقة بالارتفاع في قيمة الناتج المحلي لأن هذا يشير الى قوة الانتاج والخدمات في الدولة وهذا يعني نسبة بطالة قليلة او شبه منعدمة و ان القوة الشرائية متوازنة. 
-  - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ التضخم يؤدي إلى انخفاظ العملة.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا رب .
> بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي :
> -  - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟
> نعم ان ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة له علاقة بالارتفاع في قيمة الناتج المحلي لأن هذا يشير الى قوة الانتاج والخدمات في الدولة وهذا يعني نسبة بطالة قليلة او شبه منعدمة و ان القوة الشرائية متوازنة. 
> -  - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ التضخم يؤدي إلى انخفاظ العملة.

  اخي العزيز نور الدين  مشكور على المتابعة والمشاركة وبارك الله فيك   سأعلق على الاجابة بعد ان اشوف اجابات الاخوة ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## متاجر مبتدئ

أخي / متداول هناك  مشكور على المجهود والدروس التي تقدمها    قرأت في أحد كتب الاقتصاد التعريف التالي عن الناتج المحلي :   يمثل القيمةالسوقيةMarket Valueلكافة السلع والخدمات النهائية المنتجة بواسطة الاقتصادالقومي على مدى فترة محددة من الزمن عادة تكون سنة .   وبين تعريفك للناتج المحلي بكلمة واردات     

> - الناتج المحلي الاجمالي GDP 
> Gross Domestic Product  هو باختصار اجمالي الواردات من المنتجات والخدمات في الدولة لفترة معينة ( ربع او نصف او لسنة كاملة ) وباستخدام موارد محلية في الانتاج ( اي ليست موارد مستوردة )

 فكيف أفرق بينهما في التعريف .

----------


## نجم برقة

1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟ هي علاقة طردية ولكن في حدود المعدلات الصحية لمؤشر الناتج المحلي  2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ هو لو ارتفع المؤشران بحدود المعتدلة او الجيدة طبيعى يزيد الطلب على العملة وبالتالي ترتفع قيمتها ولكن لو خرجت عن الحدود الصحية فالتالي ارتفعت الاسعار وقل الطلب وبالتالي بشكل كبير يؤدي الى التضخم وعليه يقل الطلب على العملة فا بالتالي تنخفض قيمتها  طبعا لا تنسى الواسطة حتى لو الاجابات غلط مشيها صح وعطيني 10/10  الله اينور عليك متابعين

----------


## انا mms

واجب بيتي  1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  نعم بإرتفاع الناتج المحلي يرتفع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئه لان الناتج المحلي يعتمد على بيع السلع اي مبيعات التجزئه   2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟في البدايه ارتفاع للعمله ولكن اذا وصل لمرحله التضخم راح يقل الطلب على السلع وبالتالي راح تزيد العمله بالسوق وبيكون العرض عليها اكثر من الطلب وبتنخفض العمله   والله يعطيك العافيه ع التعب اللي بتتعبوا معانا  [/quote]

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخي / متداول هناك  مشكور على المجهود والدروس التي تقدمها    قرأت في أحد كتب الاقتصاد التعريف التالي عن الناتج المحلي :   يمثل القيمةالسوقيةMarket Valueلكافة السلع والخدمات النهائية المنتجة بواسطة الاقتصادالقومي على مدى فترة محددة من الزمن عادة تكون سنة .   وبين تعريفك للناتج المحلي بكلمة واردات   فكيف أفرق بينهما في التعريف .

  أخي العزيز متاجر مبتدئ اشكرك على حسن المتابعة والاهتمام   بالنسبة للتعريفين فلا فرق بينهما .. وكل ما في الامر اني استخدمت كلمة واردات بدل القيمة السوقية وذلك لاني لا احب تعقيد التعريفات اي للتبسيط لا اكثر وايضا لا احب هذه الكلمة ( السوقية )  :Asvc:   وكلمة واردات ليس بالضرورة ان تعني واردات من خارج الدولة وان كانت تستخدم في العادة للتعبير عن ذلك.  ولنلقي نظرة على التعريف من جديد :   هو باختصار اجمالي الواردات من المنتجات والخدمات في الدولة لفترة معينة ( ربع او نصف او لسنة كاملة ) وباستخدام موارد محلية في الانتاج ( اي ليست موارد مستوردة )   هنا المقصود الواردات المالية اي القيمة المالية ( او القيمة السوقية ) الواردة من المنتجات والخدمات في الدولة اي المحلية وتم التأكيد على ان الموارد ليست موارد مستوردة.  وذلك موضح بشكل مفصل في شرح المؤشر.  بارك الله فيك اخي وزادك حرصا وعلما   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟ هي علاقة طردية ولكن في حدود المعدلات الصحية لمؤشر الناتج المحلي  2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ هو لو ارتفع المؤشران بحدود المعتدلة او الجيدة طبيعى يزيد الطلب على العملة وبالتالي ترتفع قيمتها ولكن لو خرجت عن الحدود الصحية فالتالي ارتفعت الاسعار وقل الطلب وبالتالي بشكل كبير يؤدي الى التضخم وعليه يقل الطلب على العملة فا بالتالي تنخفض قيمتها  طبعا لا تنسى الواسطة حتى لو الاجابات غلط مشيها صح وعطيني 10/10  الله اينور عليك متابعين

  اخي الحبيب نجم برقة آنست وشرفت والنور نورك   تم تأجيل تصحيح الواجب للحصة الجاية ان شاء الله  ( قاعدين يحطوا في مقطع ولازم يوتكل ساخن ...هيا تفضل! )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> واجب بيتي  1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  نعم بإرتفاع الناتج المحلي يرتفع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئه لان الناتج المحلي يعتمد على بيع السلع اي مبيعات التجزئه   2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟في البدايه ارتفاع للعمله ولكن اذا وصل لمرحله التضخم راح يقل الطلب على السلع وبالتالي راح تزيد العمله بالسوق وبيكون العرض عليها اكثر من الطلب وبتنخفض العمله   والله يعطيك العافيه ع التعب اللي بتتعبوا معانا

 [/quote]  اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على المشاركة  
وتعبكم راحة .. وتفاعلكم يزيدني نشاط وحيوية 
وسأخبرك عن اجابتك بعد قليل 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا رب .
> بالنسبة للواجب المنزلي :
> -  - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟
> نعم ان ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة له علاقة بالارتفاع في قيمة الناتج المحلي لأن هذا يشير الى قوة الانتاج والخدمات في الدولة وهذا يعني نسبة بطالة قليلة او شبه منعدمة و ان القوة الشرائية متوازنة. 
> -  - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ التضخم يؤدي إلى انخفاظ العملة.

  

> 1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟ هي علاقة طردية ولكن في حدود المعدلات الصحية لمؤشر الناتج المحلي  2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟ هو لو ارتفع المؤشران بحدود المعتدلة او الجيدة طبيعى يزيد الطلب على العملة وبالتالي ترتفع قيمتها ولكن لو خرجت عن الحدود الصحية فالتالي ارتفعت الاسعار وقل الطلب وبالتالي بشكل كبير يؤدي الى التضخم وعليه يقل الطلب على العملة فا بالتالي تنخفض قيمتها  طبعا لا تنسى الواسطة حتى لو الاجابات غلط مشيها صح وعطيني 10/10  الله اينور عليك متابعين

  

> واجب بيتي  1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  نعم بإرتفاع الناتج المحلي يرتفع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئه لان الناتج المحلي يعتمد على بيع السلع اي مبيعات التجزئه   2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟في البدايه ارتفاع للعمله ولكن اذا وصل لمرحله التضخم راح يقل الطلب على السلع وبالتالي راح تزيد العمله بالسوق وبيكون العرض عليها اكثر من الطلب وبتنخفض العمله   والله يعطيك العافيه ع التعب اللي بتتعبوا معانا

 [/quote]   اجابات 100% ولا زيادة عليها   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ممتازين وشئ جميل والله 
مع فائق تحياتي للجميع

----------


## إسلام1983

أولا: أعتذر منك أستاذي الكريم عن الإنقطاع عن الدروس <<< طالب مهمل ههههههههههه ثانيا: الواجب: واجب بيتي  1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  نعم أتوقع ذلك، وذلك لأنه عند ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الإجمالي  فهذا يعني بأنه يوجد تصنيع وإنتاج ممتاز وبالتالي سيزيد الاستهلاك والإقبال على هذه السلع،  والعكس صحيح،  بعمنى:عندما يرتفع مؤشر البيع بالتجزئة فستقبل المصانع لزيادة تصنيع السلعة المستهلكة، فالنتيجة واحدة (والله أعلم).  2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟  بالتأكيد انخفاضها، لأن قوة العملة لها علاقة عكسية بالتضخم. وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وما قصرت أستاذي الكريم أحمد ومشكر

----------


## نجم برقة

فرحتنا الله ايفرحك المهم مش بالواسطة توة الواحد ياكل المقطع وهو رايق معاه فلفل حمر وخبزة تنور امفلفلة .... طبعا معليش متقوليش ما فيش بيبسي يقعد بعدين فيها  :Boxing:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أولا: أعتذر منك أستاذي الكريم عن الإنقطاع عن الدروس <<< طالب مهمل ههههههههههه  الاهمال بعيد عنك ان شاء الله اخي العزيز اسلام   ثانيا: الواجب: واجب بيتي  1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  نعم أتوقع ذلك، وذلك لأنه عند ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الإجمالي  فهذا يعني بأنه يوجد تصنيع وإنتاج ممتاز وبالتالي سيزيد الاستهلاك والإقبال على هذه السلع،  والعكس صحيح،  
> ياريت تعتمد العكس لانه هو الصحيح  
> عندما يكون هناك اقبال على السلع والمنتجات من قبل المواطنين فسيزيد الانتاج لتغطية الطلبات وهذا هو الصحيح  
> لان زيادة انتاج بدون طلب يؤدي الى انخاض قيمة السلعة وبالتالي يؤدي الى قيم منخفضة للمؤشرين    بعمنى:عندما يرتفع مؤشر البيع بالتجزئة فستقبل المصانع لزيادة تصنيع السلعة المستهلكة، فالنتيجة واحدة (والله أعلم). 
> ليس من الضروري ان ترفع المصانع من انتاجيتها نتيحة ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة ولكن الوضع الاقتصادي الجيد و قوة الشراء لدى المواطنين تسبب ارتفاع الانتاج وارتفاع قيمة السلع وارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة وايضا الناتج المحلي الاجمالي    2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟  بالتأكيد انخفاضها، لأن قوة العملة لها علاقة عكسية بالتضخم. هذا كلام صحيح   لان ارتفاع احد المؤشرين بشكل كبير يعني ارتفاع الاسعار بشكل كبير وهذا هو التضخم   وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وما قصرت أستاذي الكريم أحمد ومشكر 
> وفيك بارك الله وحفظك من كل سوء اخي الحبيب

  اخي العزيز اسلام اشكرك على المتابعة   ولي بعض التعليقات على ما ذكرت ( في الاقتباس ) وارجوا ان تكون الامور اوضح الآن.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> فرحتنا الله ايفرحك المهم مش بالواسطة توة الواحد ياكل المقطع وهو رايق معاه فلفل حمر وخبزة تنور امفلفلة .... طبعا معليش متقوليش ما فيش بيبسي يقعد بعدين فيها

 الله يخلي ايامك كلها افراح اخي الغالي   وطبعا الاجابة بجدارة واستحقاق وبدون اي واسطة   ودزينه على البيبسي خوفا من الـ  :Boxing:   وان شاء الله ما في غير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## إسلام1983

> اخي العزيز اسلام اشكرك على المتابعة   ولي بعض التعليقات على ما ذكرت ( في الاقتباس ) وارجوا ان تكون الامور اوضح الآن.  فائق تحياتي

   جزاك الله خير أستاذ أحمد، وبارك الله فيك على التصحيح ، وشكلي راسب في هذا الامتحان هههههههههههههههه فأنا تعمدت عدم الغش في الإمتحان هههههههههههههههه حتى أرى هل إجاباتي صحيحة أم لا، والله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت. ومشكور

----------


## ابوهشام

1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟  السلام عليكم كيف حالك ياأخي  نعم اتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئه عند ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي لان ما تم انتاجه حسب دراسة السوق هو ما يطلبه المستهلك نعم تنخفض العمله لان التضخم عدو العمله هذا والله اعلم مع شكري وتقديري لكم

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خير أستاذ أحمد، وبارك الله فيك على التصحيح ، وشكلي راسب في هذا الامتحان هههههههههههههههه فأنا تعمدت عدم الغش في الإمتحان هههههههههههههههه حتى أرى هل إجاباتي صحيحة أم لا، والله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت. ومشكور

  اخي العزيز ابو ابراهيم .. حياك الله على مجهودك و بإذن الله سنصل لاهدافنا   بالنسبة للاجابة فواضح انك فاهم النقاط الهامة ولكن الشرح لم يكن بالدقة المناسبة   و اشجعك على طريقتك في ابداء رأيك وما وصل اليك من معلومات فهذا افضل من نقل المعلومة جاهزة   وبارك الله فيك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 1 - هل تتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة اذا ارتفع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي .. ولماذا؟  2 - ارتفاع احد هاذين المؤشرين بقيم كبيرة ينذر بحدوث تضخم فهل يعني ذلك حسب رأيك ارتفاع العملة ام انخفاضها؟  السلام عليكم كيف حالك ياأخي  نعم اتوقع ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات التجزئه عند ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي لان ما تم انتاجه حسب دراسة السوق هو ما يطلبه المستهلك نعم تنخفض العمله لان التضخم عدو العمله هذا والله اعلم مع شكري وتقديري لكم

  أهلا بالعزيز ابو هشام ومشكور على المتابعة   واجابتك صحيحة اخي  :015:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

أهلا بالعزيز ابو هشام ومشكور على المتابعة   واجابتك صحيحة اخي  :015:   فائق تحياتي انا سعيد جدا بردك ان دل هذا فانما يدل على قدرتك على الافهام  فانا لا املك ردا لجميلك سوى قولي  جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أهلا بالعزيز ابو هشام ومشكور على المتابعة   واجابتك صحيحة اخي   فائق تحياتي انا سعيد جدا بردك ان دل هذا فانما يدل على قدرتك على الافهام  فانا لا املك ردا لجميلك سوى قولي  جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء

  أشكرك اخي العزيز ابو هشام  وبارك الله فيك على كلماتك   وآسف منك ومن الجميع على التأخير واعذروني لانشغالي بشكل كبير هذه الايام   وعلى كل حال سنواصل بعد قليل ان شاء الله  فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## انا mms

ننتظر جديدك استاذي وعذرك معك والله يعطيك العافيه على انك تعطينا جزء من وقتك الثمين

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس   - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  نسبة الفائدة    رابط الدرس السادس   - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة    رابط الدرس السابع   - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني    تابع - الدرس الثامن    أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث   5 - الناتج الوطني الاجمالي  GNP   Gross National Product  تعرفنا في الدرس السابق عن الناتج المحلي الاجمالي وعرفنا انه مجموع الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن المنتجات والخدمات المحلية لفترة معينة  
اليوم سنتعرف على مؤشر مشابه للناتج المحلي الانتاجي وهو الناتج الوطني الاجمالي  
الفرق بينهما بسيط جدا ولكنه هام جدا في نفس الوقت 
والفرق كالآتي:  الناتج المحلي هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن منتجات  محلية اي باستخدام موارد محلية 
الناتج الوطني هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن منتجات   وطنية اي مملوكة محليا 
باختصار اكثر  الناتج المحلي ينتج عن موارد موجودة محليا في نفس الدولة  
الناتج الوطني ينتج عن موارد ليست موجودة محليا وانما في دولة ثانية  
كيف ذلك؟ 
الناتج المحلي الاجمالي كما رأيناه في الدرس السابق يعبر عن مجموع الايرادات الناتجة عن المنتجات والخدمات المحلية وبالطبع هذا يعني ان الموارد المستخدمة لانتاج هذه المنتجات ستكون موارد محلية ولذلك يسمى بالناتج المحلي  اما الناتج الوطني الاجمالي فهو عبارة عن ايرادات واردة من دول اخرى ولكنها بإيدي أو مشاريع وطنية  
ولنفهم اكثر .. نضرب مثلاً: 
الايرادات الناتجة عن مصنع ياباني موجود في مصر هي ايرادات وطنية لليابان  
والايرادات الناتجة عن مشروع استثماري صيني في دبي هي ايرادات صينية وطنية  
والايرادات الناتجة عن عمال مغربين في فرنسا هي ايرادات وطنية مغربية  
وهكذا... 
بالطبع ما ينتج من اجل دولة ما في الخارج هو استفادة لهذه الدولة قبل ان تكون استفادة للدولة التي تم فيها الانتاج 
كيف؟ 
مثلا .. صابر هو فني كهربائي سوداني يعمل في دبي في احدى الشركات الكبيرة .. راتبه ممتاز وبالدولار ، يصرف صابر من راتبه حوالي 15% فقط والباقي يرسله لاسرته في السودان لاستكمال بيت بدء في بنائه بعد حوالي سنة من عمله في دبي 
لننظر الى هذه القصة بتمعن بسيط 
مرتب صابر استفاد منه اولا صابر نفسه وصابر هو مواطن سوداني الجنسية اي ان المستفيد النهائي هو السودان اليس كذلك؟ 
ايضا .. استفادت اسرة صابر من 85% من راتبه في بناء بيت له في ام درمان .. المدينة التي يسكن بها صابر .. فمن المستفيد؟
بالطبع السودان من استفادت .. وذلك لان المبالغ التي يرسلها صابر الى السودان استفاد منها الاسواق في السودان وتحولت الي ايرادات للعديد من السودانيين. 
اي ان صابر كان سببا في زيادة الناتج الوطني الاجمالي السوداني ولو بنسبة قليلة. 
تخيل بدل صابر .. شركة لانتاج العطور السودانية في دبي .. من تتوقع المستفيد النهائي .. هل من اشترى العطر السوداني ام الشركة السودانية المنتجة للعطور؟ 
اتوقع ان تكون الصورة واضحة الآن وايضا الفرق بين الناتج المحلي والناتج الوطني 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن ..   ايهما اقوى تأثيرا على سوق العملات؟  في الواقع ان المؤشر الاكثر استخداما بينهما هو الناتج المحلي الاجمالي وهو الاكثر تأثيرا على سوق العملات 
ولكن يجدر بنا معرفة فكرة الناتج الوطني الاجمالي لسببين: 
الاول هو معرفة الفرق بينه وبين الناتج المحلي  
الثاني وهو توقع تأثير الناتج الوطني عند الاعلان عنه على بعض المؤشرات الاخرى 
اي يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا المؤشر كمؤشر لمؤشرات اخرى  :Big Grin:  
و ( بعيد عن الفلسفلة ) قراءة هذا المؤشر يمكن ان توحي بحدوث ارتفاع او انخفاض في مؤشر آخر  
مثال: 
قد تكون قراءة المؤشر مرتفعة لهذا الشهر اشارة لارتفاع مؤشر الانتاج المحلي ايضا 
و هذا كل شئ عن هذا المؤشر    6 - مؤشر اسعار المستهلك  *Consumer Price Index* 
هذا المؤشر من اهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية والتي يجب الاهتمام بها بشكل خاص .. فقيمته تدل على تغير مستوى التضخم في الدولة  مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هو عبارة عن مقياس لمعدل الاسعار لمجموعة من السلع في الدولة  
اي لو كانت اسعار 3 سلع  الشهر الماضي هي   10 12 14  دولار و تغيرت الاسعار خلال الشهر الحالي واصبحت  12 ، 14 ، 16 
يتم حساب معدل الزيادة في الاسعار لهذه السلع 
بالطبع السلع المختارة ليست 3 فقط وانما عدد كبير من السلع في الدولة 
يتم الاعلان عن نسبة التغير في الاسعار كل شهر وهذا الاعلان مهم جدا لانه يعطي دلالة على مدى التضخم في الدولة  اي ان هذا المؤشر يعتبر المؤشر الرئيسي لقياس التضخم في الدولة 
لماذا؟ 
لانه ببساطة ارتفاع الاسعار تعني وجود تضخم وانخفاض الاسعار قد يعني عدم وجود تضخم او تضخم اقل 
وهذا هام جدا للمستثمرين وتجار العملة  
لماذا؟ 
لان اكتشاف وجود تضخم يعني ان العملة ستتأثر نتيجة لذلك وفي الغالب ستنخفض العملة لان التضخم تعني حالة اقتصاد سيئة  
واكتشاف ضعف التضخم او عدم وجوده بالمرة .. يعني ان الاقتصاد في الدولة في حالة جيدة ومن المتوقع ارتفاع العملة 
وهذا قد تطرقنا اليه في موضوع التضخم باسهاب  
و احب هنا ان اتطرق لنقطة ذات صلة بالموضوع  وهي تأثير مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على نسبة الفائدة 
كما رأينا قبل قليل ان هذا المؤشر يدل على مستوى التضخم في الدولة ومستوى التضخم من اهم العوامل التي تؤدي لان يغير البنك المركزي نسبة الفائدة في الدولة  
لماذا؟ 
كي يمكنك تصور الموضوع جيدا نضرب مثلا 
لو عندك مبلغ وقدره 1000 دولار في المصرف وحدث ان زادت الاسعار في 6 اشهر بمقدار 50% مثلا  
اي ان السيارة التي كانت بـ 1000 دولار الآن ستشتريها بـ 1500 دولار 
اي ان قيمة الـ 1000 دولار نقصت  
ولو ان مستثمر ما قرر ان يقترض من مصرف معين قرض بقيمة 10000 دولار وحدث ان انخفضت قيمة الدولار مع ارتفاع التضخم في البلاد فإن القيمة التي سيرجعها للمصرف هي في الواقع اقل من القيمة التي اقترضها  
انه وعلى سبيل المثال الـ 10000 دولار كان يمكن ان يشتري بها شقة مثلا ولكنها بعد سنة لا يمكنه ان يشتري بها نفس الشقة وربما لا يستطيع ان يشتري بها حتى كشك صغير 
والنقطة المهمة هنا ان المصرف متضرر بارتفاع الاسعار وزيادة التضخم لان الاقساط المدفوعة من قبل المقترضون لا تعتبر بقيمتها الحقيقية وبالتالي تتوالى الخسائر للمصرف مما يؤدي به احيانا للافلاس  
ونتيجة لذلك قد يقرر البنك المركزي رفع نسبة الفائدة كمحاولة لرفع ربحية البنوك من القروض وتشجيع المستثمرين الاجانب للادخار لدى هذه البنوك لان المستثمر الاجنبي يعلم ان عملة هذه الدولة ضعيفة وسعر الفائدة مغري ( بعد رفعه من قبل البنك المركزي ) مما يدفعه للادخار وبالتالي تتوفر لدى البنوك سيولة مالية تنعش بها معاملاتها. 
لكن هذا الاجراء قد يكون على المدى البعيد اي بعد معالجة التضخم ولو بشكل مبدئي لان رفع الفائدة في وقت استفحال التضخم امر غير حكيم  
ايضا قد يتم رفع الفائدة بعد اكتشاف تضخم في مراحله الاولى اي في مستوياته الاولى فليس كل ارتفاع في مؤشر اسعار المستهلك يعني وجود تضخم وانما احيانا تكون عبارة عن اشارة فقط لحدوث تضخم فيقرر البنك المركزي رفع الفائدة لتشجيع الادخال في المصارف و تقليل الطلب على السلع محاولة لتخفيض الاسعار ومحاربة التضخم. 
يعني باختصار  
لو التضخم في اوله ولم يستفحل قد يلجأ البنك المركزي لرفع الفائدة لاحتواء ارتفاع الاسعار 
ولو التضخم مستفحل ومؤشراته تدل على ذلك فإن القرار الحكيم هو تخفيض الفائدة لتشجيع الاستثمار وتنشيط الاقتصادي لفترة معينة يوضع فيها حلول اقتصادية اخرى لاحتواء التضخم 
اتمنى ان تكون هذه النقطة واضحة وليس فيها اي لبس  
وبهذا ننهي هذا الجزء من الدرس الثامن الذي سيستمر معنا ان شاء الله لاجزاء تالية اخرى 
اترككم الآن وان شاء الله سأضع سؤالين كواجب بيتي غدا بمشئة الله  
وبارك الله في الجميع 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ننتظر جديدك استاذي وعذرك معك والله يعطيك العافيه على انك تعطينا جزء من وقتك الثمين

   الله يبارك فيك اخي الغالي   وان شاء الله ، معكم لنهاية الدورة مهما كانت المشاغل   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

اخي الكريم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اني لأعلم ان لكل انسان مشاغله الخاصه ومسئولياته ولكن ليكن في علمك انك انت الان تقوم بعمل عظيم يستفيد منه غيرك وهو افضل ماتدخره لاخرتك ( علم ينتفع به ) وانا اول من انتفع بعلمك فهنيئا لك بما تقدمه وهنيئا لنا بما نتعلمه فاصبر واجتهد لتجني ثمرة ما قدمت  انا اتابع دروسك لحظه بلحظه لأني اجدها فرصه لزيادة معرفتي بهذا العالم  بوركت سيدي وبورك في علمك اسف على الاطاله ولكنها مشاعر صادقه تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس   - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  نسبة الفائدة    رابط الدرس السادس   - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة    رابط الدرس السابع   - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني    تابع - الدرس الثامن    أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث   5 - الناتج الوطني الاجمالي  GNP   Gross National Product  تعرفنا في الدرس السابق عن الناتج المحلي الاجمالي وعرفنا انه مجموع الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن المنتجات والخدمات المحلية لفترة معينة  
> اليوم سنتعرف على مؤشر مشابه للناتج المحلي الانتاجي وهو الناتج الوطني الاجمالي  
> الفرق بينهما بسيط جدا ولكنه هام جدا في نفس الوقت 
> والفرق كالآتي:  الناتج المحلي هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن منتجات  محلية اي باستخدام موارد محلية 
> الناتج الوطني هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن منتجات   وطنية اي مملوكة محليا 
> باختصار اكثر  الناتج المحلي ينتج عن موارد موجودة محليا في نفس الدولة  
> الناتج الوطني ينتج عن موارد ليست موجودة محليا وانما في دولة ثانية  
> كيف ذلك؟ 
> الناتج المحلي الاجمالي كما رأيناه في الدرس السابق يعبر عن مجموع الايرادات الناتجة عن المنتجات والخدمات المحلية وبالطبع هذا يعني ان الموارد المستخدمة لانتاج هذه المنتجات ستكون موارد محلية ولذلك يسمى بالناتج المحلي  اما الناتج الوطني الاجمالي فهو عبارة عن ايرادات واردة من دول اخرى ولكنها بإيدي أو مشاريع وطنية  
> ...

  الواجب البيتي   1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟  1- نعم تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزاهت وماكدونالدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني للولايات المتحده الامريكيه لان ارباح هذه الشركات بعد تصفية المصروفات سيعود الى الشركه الام ويودع في حسابهم في بلدهم مع انه احيانا الشركات الكبيره تؤجر اسمها فقط وبرضو يعتبر من الناتج الوطني لبلادهم 2- ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك له تأثير مباشر على سوق العملات لانه يعتبر مقياس نسبة التضخم لأي عمله في السوق ارجو اكون قد وفقت  مع شكري وتقديري لك سيدي

----------


## نجم برقة

نورت يا بو احمد .. ماشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله    - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  الاجابة: اولا سندوتش بيج ماك معنقر يعني كسب مطعم المكدونالدز ثمن ما انفقته وهذا المطعم كما هو معروف امريكي اي هو استثمار امريكي خارج امريكا اي استثمار خارجي وايراداته تعود لأمريكا مما يرفع من الناتج الوطني    2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار  المستهلك على سوق العملات؟ كلما ارتفع هذا المؤشر اي ارتفعت الاسعار مثلا للسلع المستهلكة يؤدي لنوع من الكساد الاقتصادي حيث يقل الطلب وتتاثر بالتالي العملة فيقل سعرها لعدم وجود طلب عليها اصلا  شنواخبار كوالالنبور و جزرها الساحرة؟

----------


## داي ترايدر

جزاك الله خير أخي الحبيب أحمد ما قصرت أول مرة موضوع جدي حول التحليل الأساسي في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تقبل تحياتي و تقديري :015:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟  1- نعم تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزاهت وماكدونالدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني للولايات المتحده الامريكيه لان ارباح هذه الشركات بعد تصفية المصروفات سيعود الى الشركه الام ويودع في حسابهم في بلدهم مع انه احيانا الشركات الكبيره تؤجر اسمها فقط وبرضو يعتبر من الناتج الوطني لبلادهم 2- ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك له تأثير مباشر على سوق العملات لانه يعتبر مقياس نسبة التضخم لأي عمله في السوق ارجو اكون قد وفقت  مع شكري وتقديري لك سيدي

  أخي الحبيب ابو هشام اهنيك على المتابعة الرائعة   واجابة صحيحة 100%  :015:   ولكني اود منك توضيح نقطة وهي اذا ارتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هل سترتفع العملة ام تنخفض ولماذا؟   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> نورت يا بو احمد .. ماشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله    - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  الاجابة: اولا سندوتش بيج ماك معنقر يعني كسب مطعم المكدونالدز ثمن ما انفقته وهذا المطعم كما هو معروف امريكي اي هو استثمار امريكي خارج امريكا اي استثمار خارجي وايراداته تعود لأمريكا مما يرفع من الناتج الوطني    2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار  المستهلك على سوق العملات؟ كلما ارتفع هذا المؤشر اي ارتفعت الاسعار مثلا للسلع المستهلكة يؤدي لنوع من الكساد الاقتصادي حيث يقل الطلب وتتاثر بالتالي العملة فيقل سعرها لعدم وجود طلب عليها اصلا  شنواخبار كوالالنبور و جزرها الساحرة؟

 اهلين بالغالي والنور نورك  
وزي ما قلت البيج ماك لوحده يرفع في الناتج الوطني الاجمالي الامريكي .. ممكن الضعف  :Stick Out Tongue:  
بس موضوع نوع من الكساد ويقل الطلب على العملة  هذا مش واضح ياريت يكون فيه مذاكرة قبل الاجابة  :Angry Smile:  والا يصير فيها  :Boxing:  
في الانتظار  
كوالالمبور قالتلك تفضل تعال واستمتع .. بس انت انوي  :Wink Smile:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خير أخي الحبيب أحمد ما قصرت أول مرة موضوع جدي حول التحليل الأساسي في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تقبل تحياتي و تقديري

   :Eh S(7): 
اخي الغالي داي ترايدر اهلا وسهلا بك وشرفتنا والله   وكلماتك فخر لكل من ساهم وسيساهم في هذا الموضوع  والله الموفق   تقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري ولا تحرمنا من متابعتك وآراءك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوهشام

ولكني اود منك توضيح نقطة وهي اذا ارتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هل سترتفع العملة ام تنخفض ولماذا؟   اذا ارتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ستنخفض العمله لان ذلك دليل تضخم او بداية تضخم وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

السلام عليكم   الواجب البيتي   1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  نعم تعتبر ايرادات هذه المطاعم من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية بما أن أصحابها من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فالأرباح تذهب إليها.   2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟  ارتفاع مؤشر أسعار المستهلك يعني انتعاش الاقتصاد مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع العملة و العكس بالعكس.

----------


## نجم برقة

> اهلين بالغالي والنور نورك    وزي ما قلت البيج ماك لوحده يرفع في الناتج الوطني الاجمالي الامريكي .. ممكن الضعف   بس موضوع نوع من الكساد ويقل الطلب على العملة هذا مش واضح ياريت يكون فيه مذاكرة قبل الاجابة  والا يصير فيها   في الانتظار   كوالالمبور قالتلك تفضل تعال واستمتع .. بس انت انوي

 الموضوع له علاقة بالسندوتش يعني ممكن عمل قفلة على الدماغ.. مش عارف القصد من الاجابة الثانية و على افتراض اننا نتعامل مع هذا المؤشر فقط دون غيره والذي عرفته بان ازدياد اسعار السلع المستهلكة يؤدي الى انخفاض الطلب عليها اي انخفاض القوة الشرائية يعني تقل الحركة على العملة مما يقلل الطلب عليها وعليه تنخفض قيمتها.  شوف لو الاجابة مش صحيحة معناها الموضوع يبيله قصعة بازين

----------


## almotajire

شكرا على الموضوع والدروس المفيدة جدا وفي الحقيقة الموضوع غني بالمعلومات القيمة التي تفيد الفوركسيين وغير الفوركسيين بالنسبة لاجابة  1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  نعم تعتبر ايرادات هذه المطاعم من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية بما أن أصحابها من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فالأرباح تذهب إليها.   2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟   اعتقد ان ارتفاع مؤشر أسعار المستهلك بقيمة بسيطة لا يؤثر على سوق العملات

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ولكني اود منك توضيح نقطة وهي اذا ارتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هل سترتفع العملة ام تنخفض ولماذا؟   اذا ارتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ستنخفض العمله لان ذلك دليل تضخم او بداية تضخم وشكرا

   أخي الغالي ابو هاشم  تأثير هذا المؤشر ( مؤشر اسعار الستهلك ) على العملة تأثير طردي لأنه ليس من الضروري ان تنخفض العملة اذا ارتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك لأن ارتفاع العملة قد يكون ناتج عن زيادة الطلب على السلع وذلك للقوة الشرائية عن المستهلكين وبالطبع قد يشير ذلك الى تضخم او بوادر ( ارتفاع طفيف في المؤشر )  
اما ان التضخم مستفحل وسيئ ( قيمة المؤشر كبيرة )  ففي هذه الحالة سيتم خفض نسبة الفائدة و بالتالي سترتفع العملة ايضا.  وانخفاض المؤشر يشير الى ان عرض السلع زاد على طلبها وذلك بسبب ضعف القوة الشرائية وهذا مؤشر لاقتصاد ضعيف وعليه فإن العملة ستنخفض.  ارجوا ان تكون الصورة واضحة واي سؤال اخي تفضل.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الموضوع له علاقة بالسندوتش يعني ممكن عمل قفلة على الدماغ.. مش عارف القصد من الاجابة الثانية و على افتراض اننا نتعامل مع هذا المؤشر فقط دون غيره والذي عرفته بان ازدياد اسعار السلع المستهلكة يؤدي الى انخفاض الطلب عليها اي انخفاض القوة الشرائية يعني تقل الحركة على العملة مما يقلل الطلب عليها وعليه تنخفض قيمتها.  شوف لو الاجابة مش صحيحة معناها الموضوع يبيله قصعة بازين

 قلتلهم يبدو في البازين..  سأشرح لك هذه النقطة على ما طاب البازين.. :Stick Out Tongue:   عند ارتفاع الاسعار ( ارتفاع المؤشر ) هذا يدل على احتمال حدوث تضخم ( او انه بدء فعلا ) فيلجأ البنك المركزي الى رفع نسبة الفائدة.. لماذا؟  يلجأ البنك المركزي لهذه الخطوة لتشجيع الادخال في البنوك وبالتالي كي تقل العملة ( يعني يلموا الفلوس اللي عند الناس ) فماذا يحدث؟ يقل الطلب على السلع ... فماذا يحدث؟ تنخفض قيمتها..  ( ويفتكوا من التضخم ) وطبعا ترتفع قيمة العملة.  لو كانت قيمة المؤشر كبيرة بحيث تدل على ( وقع الفأس في الرأس ) والتضخم في حالة سئية في الدولة .. فماذا يفعل البنك المركزي؟ يلجأ للحيلة المعتادة وهي تخفيض نسبة الفائدة .. كي ينتشط الاقتصاد ولو قليلا وبالتالي ترتفع العملة ولو لفترة بسيطة.  يعني عند ارتفاع المؤشر ( سواء بقيمة صغيرة او كبيرة ) سترتفع العملة.  والعكس صحيح  اذا انخفضت قيمة المؤشر فهذا يدل على ان القوة الشرائية ضعفت .. وهذا يعني ان الاقتصاد بدأ يضعف لسبب ما .. ( الناس ما عندهاش فلوس بيش تشري ) فيقل الطلب على السلع مما يخفض من اسعارها  ( قانون العرض والطلب ) وهذا مؤشر الى ضعف الاقتصاد .. يعني العملة ستنخفض.  البازين واتي .. هيا تفضل  :Wink Smile:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا على الموضوع والدروس المفيدة جدا وفي الحقيقة الموضوع غني بالمعلومات القيمة التي تفيد الفوركسيين وغير الفوركسيين بالنسبة لاجابة  1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  نعم تعتبر ايرادات هذه المطاعم من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية بما أن أصحابها من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فالأرباح تذهب إليها.   2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟   اعتقد ان ارتفاع مؤشر أسعار المستهلك بقيمة بسيطة لا يؤثر على سوق العملات

  أهلا وسهلا بالاخ العزيز المتاجر وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة   بالنسبة للاجابة فالاول صحيح 100%  :015:   اما الثاني فارجو قراءة الردين السابقين لتتضح الصورة لك اكثر.  واشكرك على المشاركة وتابع معنا اخي بالاسئلة والاستفسارات قدر استطاعتك لتعم الفائدة  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Tato4all

> الواجب البيتي   1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟ نعم تعتبر من الناتج الوطنى الأجمالى لأن انت زى ما قلت اصحابها امريكان وبالرغم من ان فروعها منتشرة  فى جميع العالم  2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟ مادام مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هو مؤشر للتضخم وبالتالى مؤشر لقوة اقتصاد الدولة فبالتالى هو يؤثر فى ثقة المستثمرين فى قوة العملة او ضعفها  فائق تحياتي

 الأجابه فى الأقتباس
وفائق تحياتى لك اخى احمد  وجزاك الله خيرا وجعل تعبك معنا فى ميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## نجم برقة

لا معناها الموضوع

----------


## الولهـآن

انا فتحت عقد usd|cad و اخترت الدولار و ذلك لنزول الخبر و التوقعات  
و لكن للاسف خالفت قراءتي و نزل يعني صار الكاد اقوى  
و ارجو اعلامي بالخطأ اللذي فعلته و كيفية تصحيحه

----------


## نجم برقة

.. معناها الموضوع اكبر من البازين ( اكلة ليبية مشهورة) حسب فهمي البسيط .. انا كمواطن لو رأيت ان اسعار السلع قد ارتفعت بشكل كبير سوف اقلص احتياجاتي منها اي تقل قوتي الشرائية واضربني انا في ملايين يعني يؤدي ذلك لضعف القوة الشرائية استنادا لأرتفاع الاسعار عليه تصبح العملة في ركود نتيجة لذلك وعليه يقل الطلب عليها.. مع ملاحظة انني قلت في مستهل ردي الاول لو اني تعاملت فقط مع هذا المؤشر بدون اي خطة قد يضعها البنك المركزي لتخفيض او لرفع الفائدة . وكان سؤالك اخي احمد محدد ماذا يحدث لو ارتفع أو انخفض هذا المؤشر ولم تتطرق بوضع السؤال بصيغة اشمل واعم ...  متنسش اتسلملي على ولد سيد صاحب التنك..راهو قاعد ايوتي في مقاعد الرز..اربعة اربعة يا خوتي  :Drive1:

----------


## ابوهشام

السلام عليكم  استاذي  هل يعني ذلك انه اذا دولة ما اسعار موادها الاستهلاكيه مرتفعه ان عملتها قويه كالذي حصل قبل فتره حيث ارتفعت الاسعار الاستهلاكيه والعقاريه وغيرها بشكل خيالي في الدول العربيه والاجنبيه مما دعا بعض الدول فك الارتباط بالدولار والتوجه الى سلة عملات  ارجو التوضيح وسامحني اذا كلفت عليك فانت كريم وجزاك الله خير

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الأجابه فى الأقتباس
> وفائق تحياتى لك اخى احمد  وجزاك الله خيرا وجعل تعبك معنا فى ميزان حسناتك يارب

   أخي الغالي تاتو   الاجابة الاولى تمام التمام :015:    بس الثاني تحتاج لتوضيح .. يمكنك مراجعة الردود الاخيرة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> انا فتحت عقد usd|cad و اخترت الدولار و ذلك لنزول الخبر و التوقعات  
> و لكن للاسف خالفت قراءتي و نزل يعني صار الكاد اقوى  
> و ارجو اعلامي بالخطأ اللذي فعلته و كيفية تصحيحه

  اخي العزيز الولهان اهلا بك   ارجوا التوضيح اكثر   وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> .. معناها الموضوع اكبر من البازين ( اكلة ليبية مشهورة) حسب فهمي البسيط .. انا كمواطن لو رأيت ان اسعار السلع قد ارتفعت بشكل كبير سوف اقلص احتياجاتي منها اي تقل قوتي الشرائية واضربني انا في ملايين يعني يؤدي ذلك لضعف القوة الشرائية استنادا لأرتفاع الاسعار عليه تصبح العملة في ركود نتيجة لذلك وعليه يقل الطلب عليها.. مع ملاحظة انني قلت في مستهل ردي الاول لو اني تعاملت فقط مع هذا المؤشر بدون اي خطة قد يضعها البنك المركزي لتخفيض او لرفع الفائدة . وكان سؤالك اخي احمد محدد ماذا يحدث لو ارتفع أو انخفض هذا المؤشر ولم تتطرق بوضع السؤال بصيغة اشمل واعم ...  متنسش اتسلملي على ولد سيد صاحب التنك..راهو قاعد ايوتي في مقاعد الرز..اربعة اربعة يا خوتي

 
اخي الغالي  
بالنسبة للقوة الشرائية فتخيل ان معظم المواطنين لديهم القدرة على الشراء ما يريدون واكثر ( مش كيف غزة ) اي دخلهم المالي جيد ، فهذا طبعا يؤدي الى ازدياد الطلب على السلع وبالتالي ارتفاع اسعارها وبالتالي ارتفاع قيمة المؤشر ( مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين ) مما يدل على درجة التضخم. 
عموما ترتفع العملة اذا ارتفع هذا المؤشر وتنخفض اذا انخفض .. ( راجع الاسباب في الردود اعلاه )   سلمتلك علي ولد صاحب التنك .. وبالله شوفلنا قصعة باهية ( يعني 6 لحمات على الاقل ) ..  لكن على فكرة ايش المناسبة  :Wink Smile:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم  استاذي  هل يعني ذلك انه اذا دولة ما اسعار موادها الاستهلاكيه مرتفعه ان عملتها قويه كالذي حصل قبل فتره حيث ارتفعت الاسعار الاستهلاكيه والعقاريه وغيرها بشكل خيالي في الدول العربيه والاجنبيه مما دعا بعض الدول فك الارتباط بالدولار والتوجه الى سلة عملات  ارجو التوضيح وسامحني اذا كلفت عليك فانت كريم وجزاك الله خير

  اخي العزيز ابو هشام   لا يعني ارتفاع المؤشر قوة العملة   ولكن ارتفاع العملة ناتج عنما سيحدث نتيجة لارتفاع المؤشر   اي رفع نسبة الفائدة ( او خفضها في حالة تضخم سيئ جدا )   وانخفاض المؤشر يعني ان السلع خف عليها الطلب مما يدل على اقتصاد سيئ وبالتالي تنخفض العملة  ارجوا ان اكون قد وضحت لك الفكرة  واي سؤال اخي لا تتردد وبارك الله فيك على حسن المتابعة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## إسلام1983

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على جهودك الطيبة معنا،  الواجب البيتي   1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  نعم تعتبر من ضمن الناتج الوطني الإجمالي، وذلك لأن معظم الأموال ستستثمر في أمريكا  2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟  فائق تحياتي  علاقة عكسية، بمعنى أنه كلما ارتفع المؤشر قلت قيمة العملة والعكس صحيح  وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك، اللهم آمين.  همسة: أنت أبو من ( ما هي كنيتك) ؟

----------


## thebigdeal

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المتداول هناك و متابع معكم بإذن الله

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على جهودك الطيبة معنا،  الواجب البيتي   1 - في رأيك هل تعتبر ايرادات المطاعم الكبرى مثل بيتزا هت و ماكدونلدز من ضمن الناتج الوطني الاجمالي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية على اساس ان اصحابها امريكان ، ولماذا؟  نعم تعتبر من ضمن الناتج الوطني الإجمالي، وذلك لأن معظم الأموال ستستثمر في أمريكا  2 - في رأيك ما تأثير ارتفاع او انخفاض مؤشر اسعار المستهلك على سوق العملات؟  فائق تحياتي  علاقة عكسية، بمعنى أنه كلما ارتفع المؤشر قلت قيمة العملة والعكس صحيح  وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وعيالك وتجارتك، اللهم آمين.  همسة: أنت أبو من ( ما هي كنيتك) ؟

  اخي الغالي ابو ابراهيم  اجابة السؤال الاول صح 100%  اما الثاني فالعلاقة طردية وليست عكسية ( اتمنى الرجوع للردود الاخيرة )   واشكرك اخي على دعائك ومشاعرك   فائق تحياتي  الكنية ( ابو ايوب )

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي المتداول هناك و متابع معكم بإذن الله

   اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز   واتمنى لك الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع   وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## محمدعبداللاه

اخي العزيز احمد لقد قراءت الموضوع كلمه كلمه ولم اشاء ان اشارك الا بعد قرائة الموضوع 
اخي فعلا اعجز عن ان اوفيك حقك ولكن جزاك الله خيرا 
                سجلني معك من المتابعين

----------


## توفيق

في الانتضار للدرس القادم والسموحة على المتابعة بصمت   :015:  :Hands:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## انا mms

عن جد كلمة مشكور ماتوفيك حقك ماقول الا الله يعطيك العافيه ويرزقك رزقاً حلالاً هيناً من غير ضراء مضره ولافتنه مضله  عن جد اتعلمنا منك الكثير جزاك الله خير ياخوي

----------


## ابوهشام

> عن جد كلمة مشكور ماتوفيك حقك ماقول الا الله يعطيك العافيه ويرزقك رزقاً حلالاً هيناً من غير ضراء مضره ولافتنه مضله    عن جد اتعلمنا منك الكثير جزاك الله خير ياخوي

 حقيقة اجمل ماقرأت في رد الجميل فانت ياستاذنا تستاهل اكثر واكثر  سؤال بسيط  انت العلم اللي عندك ماشاء الله عليك ويبارك ربي فيه هل هو من واقع تجارب ميدانيه او تعلمته على ايدي خبراء او انك انت انسان اكاديمي وفقك الله وبارك في علمك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي العزيز احمد لقد قراءت الموضوع كلمه كلمه ولم اشاء ان اشارك الا بعد قرائة الموضوع 
> اخي فعلا اعجز عن ان اوفيك حقك ولكن جزاك الله خيرا 
>                 سجلني معك من المتابعين

  اخي العزيز محمد اهلا وسهلا بك وشرفت الموضوع 
مشكور اخي ومعا ان شاء الله نصل  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> في الانتضار للدرس القادم والسموحة على المتابعة بصمت

  الليلة ان شاء الله بعض المؤشرات الهامة ايضا  وبارك الله فيك على المتابعة سواء بصمت او بمشاركة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> عن جد كلمة مشكور ماتوفيك حقك ماقول الا الله يعطيك العافيه ويرزقك رزقاً حلالاً هيناً من غير ضراء مضره ولافتنه مضله  عن جد اتعلمنا منك الكثير جزاك الله خير ياخوي

  

> حقيقة اجمل ماقرأت في رد الجميل فانت ياستاذنا تستاهل اكثر واكثر  سؤال بسيط  انت العلم اللي عندك ماشاء الله عليك ويبارك ربي فيه هل هو من واقع تجارب ميدانيه او تعلمته على ايدي خبراء او انك انت انسان اكاديمي وفقك الله وبارك في علمك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

  اشكركما على هذه المشاعر وحقيقة شئ مشجع جدا   بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جميعا  وبالنسبة لسؤالك اخي ابو هشام .. فهي الرغبة والرغبة الشديدة في التعلم .. فالفوركس بعيد عن تخصصي ( برمجة المواقع ) ولكن الرغبة والدراسة هما السبب هذا ذلك  فائق تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## almotajire

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و بالمناسبة الان مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة البريطاني كان احسن من المتوقع يعني ان الزوج gbp/usd في صعود ان شاء الله
كما اتمنى ان تقوم بجمع الدروس في ملف واحد حتى يسهل لنا المراجعة ولا تنسى الاجوبة وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و بالمناسبة الان مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة البريطاني كان احسن من المتوقع يعني ان الزوج gbp/usd في صعود ان شاء الله
> كما اتمنى ان تقوم بجمع الدروس في ملف واحد حتى يسهل لنا المراجعة ولا تنسى الاجوبة وعذرا على الاطالة

  أخي العزيز المتاجر بارك الله فيك على المتابعة   وبالفعل ارتفع الباوند لمدة 4 ساعات تقريبا امام الدولار عند وبعد اعلان الخبر ( راجع الشارت )   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع  - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس   - مفاهيم اساسية: 2-  نسبة الفائدة    رابط الدرس السادس   - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة    رابط الدرس السابع   - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني رابط الدرس الثامن   - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث    تابع - الدرس الثامن    أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الرابع   7 - مؤشر اسعار المنتجين  PPI  Producer Price Index  تعرفنا في الدرس السابق عن مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين  CPI وهو كان يقيس معدل التغير في اسعار بعض السلع في الدولة  
واليوم سنتعرف على مؤشر مشابه وهو مؤشر اسعار المنتجين PPI وهو   يقيس معدل التغير في سعر بعض المنتجات في الدولة  
ستقول لي طبعا 
 ما الفرق بين السلعة والمنتج؟ 
في الحقيقة انهما نفس الشئ ولكن السعر يختلف .. فسعر المنتج يقصد به هنا سعره بمجرد تصنيعه من قبل الشركة المصنعة او المنتجة له وهذا السعر قد يهم بائعوا التجزئة اكثر من المستهلك 
اما سعر السلعة فيقصد به سعرها في السوق والذي يهم المستهلك 
بمعنى اخر الفرق بين مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين يهتم باسعار السلع في الاسواق اي من منظور المستهلك  
اما مؤشر اسعار المنتجين فهو يهتم بأسعار المنتج قبل طرحها في الاسواق اي من منظور المنتجين  
ولمزيد من الفهم والتوضيح نضرب بعض الامثلة  
شركة ساتا لانتاج الاحذية يكلفها سعر الحذاء الواحد 20 دولارا ولكننا نشتريه في السوق بـ 25 دولار مثلا 
مزرعة الوفاء للمنتجات الالبان يكلفها صندوق الجبنة ( 24 طرف ) 48 دولارا اي الطرف بـ 2 دولار 
ولكن المستهلكون يشترون الطرف بـ 3 دولار 
ومن ذلك سمكننا اكتشاف ان مؤشر اسعار المنتجين يهتم بسعر الانتاج وليس سعر التسويق   ومن اهم الفروق الاخرى بين المؤشرين : 
1 - ان مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين يشمل اسعار بعض الخدمات في الدولة مثل المواصلات و اسعار بعض المأكولات واسعار الخدمات الطبية وغير ذلك. 
بينما مؤشر اسعار المنتجين لا يركز على اسعار مثل هذه الخدمات وانما يركز على اسعار خدمات قليلة جدا ( وربما لا يهتم بأي خدمة ) مثل ..خدمات الغاز الطبيعي و خدمات الكهرباء 
2 - مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين تتضمن اسعاره الضرائب المفروضة على السلع او الخدمات .. بينما مؤشر اسعار المنتجين اسعاره لا تتضمن اي ضرائب 
3 - مؤشر اسعار المستهلك تتضمن بعض السلع المستوردة بنما مؤشر اسعار المنتجين لا يتضمن اي سلع مستوردة بل منتجة محليا  
ونتيجة لهذه الفروق فإن قيمتي المؤشرين بالتأكيد لن تتطابقا وان كانتا غالبا ما تشيران الى اتجاه واحد  
فإن ارتفعت قيمة مؤشر اسعار المنتجين فمن المتوقع جدا ان ترتفع قيمة مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين  تأثير مؤشر اسعار المنتجين على قوة العملة 
تأثير المؤشر ينتاسب طرديا مع قوة العملة وذلك راجع لأن ارتفاع مستوى اسعار المنتجات يعني وجود طلب عليها وبالتالي يشير الى قوة شراء في السوق  
وقوة الشراء تعني غالبا تحسن دخل الفرد في الدولة نتيجة لوضع اقتصادي جيد  
وهذا يرفع من درجة ثقة المستثمرين وتجار العملة في اقتناء عملة الدولة وبالتالي يزيد الطلب عليها هي ايضا مما يؤدي الي ارتفاعها 
اما اذا انخفض المؤشر فإن العملة من المتوقع ان تنخفض لأن ذلك يشير الى ضعف الطلب على المنتجات بشكل عام مما يدل على الاقتصاد يعاني من مشكلة ما وهذا يضعف الثقة لدى تجار العملة في الاقبال على شراءها وبالتالي يقل الطلب عليها فتضعف  علاقة المؤشر بالتضخم  
مؤشر اسعار المنتجين ( مثل مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين ) يشير الى مستوى التضخم في الدولة لأن الارتفاع في الاسعار يشير الى وجود او بدء حدوث تضخم  
وهذا يجعل البنك المركزي في الدولة مناقشة نسبة الفائدة من جديد فقد يرون رفعها للحد من التضخم وقد يرون خفضها لانعاش الاقتصاد وذلك يعتمد على مدى التغير في قيمة المؤشر  
اتوقف هنا على ان اتابع غدا ان شاء الله  
وسؤال الواجب هو   ناقش هذه الفقرة  " وهذا يجعل البنك المركزي في الدولة مناقشة نسبة الفائدة من جديد فقد يرون رفعها للحد من التضخم وقد يرون خفضها لانعاش الاقتصاد وذلك يعتمد على مدى التغير في قيمة المؤشر "  
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

وهذا يجعل البنك المركزي في الدولة مناقشة نسبة الفائدة من جديد فقد يرون رفعها للحد من التضخم وقد يرون خفضها لانعاش الاقتصاد وذلك يعتمد على مدى التغير في قيمة المؤشر "  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته قد يرفع البنك المركزي نسبة الفائده في حالةالتضخم بسبب تسارع النمو الاقتصادي للحد منه وجعله متزنا وقد يخفض البنك المركزي الفائده لحث المستثمرين على الاقتراض لانعاش الاقتصاد  هذا والله اعلم مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## ابو الطيب

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد00000 بارك الله فيك وبعلمك اولا اود ان اهنأ انفسنا ومنتدى المتداول العربي بك لاننا بصراحة لا نحتاج الا لاستاذ كبير زيك نتابع معاه مواضيعه المثيرة وعن نفسي بصراحة في المنتدى ابحث عن مواضيعك على وجه الخصوص لاتعلم ما قد لااجده عند غيرك من الاستاذة مع الاحترام الشديد للجميع 0 استاذ احمد لم اشاهد موضوعك الا اليوم ولم اتركه حتى انهيت ماوصلت له عندي استفسار بسيط ربنا يديم عليك الصحة انا فهمت من موضوعك عن نسبة الفائدة انها في حال انخفاض معدل الفائدة يؤدي الى ارتفاع قيمة العملة وبالتالي ندخل شراء  طيب في حال ارتفاع معدل الفائدة وهذا يدل على ان اقتصاد الدولة قوي اي ارتفاع عملتها ايضا  اي انه في كلا الحالتين سوف ترتفع العملة فما قوة هذا المؤشر اذا كان بالحالتين يعطينا شراء العملة  :016:  :016:  اعتذر للاطالة لكن هذا الامر اربكني بعض الشئ جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## المتداول هناك

> وهذا يجعل البنك المركزي في الدولة مناقشة نسبة الفائدة من جديد فقد يرون رفعها للحد من التضخم وقد يرون خفضها لانعاش الاقتصاد وذلك يعتمد على مدى التغير في قيمة المؤشر "  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته قد يرفع البنك المركزي نسبة الفائده في حالةالتضخم بسبب تسارع النمو الاقتصادي للحد منه وجعله متزنا وقد يخفض البنك المركزي الفائده لحث المستثمرين على الاقتراض لانعاش الاقتصاد  هذا والله اعلم مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

 اخي العزيز ابو هشام حياك الله    :015:  اجابة 100%  :015:  
بالتوفيق اخي وبارك الله فيك 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد00000 بارك الله فيك وبعلمك اولا اود ان اهنأ انفسنا ومنتدى المتداول العربي بك لاننا بصراحة لا نحتاج الا لاستاذ كبير زيك نتابع معاه مواضيعه المثيرة وعن نفسي بصراحة في المنتدى ابحث عن مواضيعك على وجه الخصوص لاتعلم ما قد لااجده عند غيرك من الاستاذة مع الاحترام الشديد للجميع 0 استاذ احمد لم اشاهد موضوعك الا اليوم ولم اتركه حتى انهيت ماوصلت له عندي استفسار بسيط ربنا يديم عليك الصحة انا فهمت من موضوعك عن نسبة الفائدة انها في حال انخفاض معدل الفائدة يؤدي الى ارتفاع قيمة العملة وبالتالي ندخل شراء  طيب في حال ارتفاع معدل الفائدة وهذا يدل على ان اقتصاد الدولة قوي اي ارتفاع عملتها ايضا  اي انه في كلا الحالتين سوف ترتفع العملة فما قوة هذا المؤشر اذا كان بالحالتين يعطينا شراء العملة  اعتذر للاطالة لكن هذا الامر اربكني بعض الشئ جزاك الله كل خير

  اخي العزيز اشكرك على كلماتك وثنائك وبارك الله فيك واهلا بك معنا   بالنسبة لنسبة الفائدة فما قلت صحيح في الحالتين ترتفع العملة لأن ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يدل على ان النمو الاقتصادي في حالة جيدة وبالتالي ترتفع العملة  وفي حالة تخفيض الفائدة فهذا يعني ان الاقتصادي في حالة سئية وبالتالي يحاول تشجيع الاقتراض لتنشيط الاقتصاد وهذا يؤدي الى ارتفاع العملة ولو لفترة بسيطة ( قد لا ترتفع )   والفرق في الحالتين ان تأثير الخبر في الحالة الثانية يدوم لفترة اقل وهو يشير ايضا الى اقتصاد ضعيف لذا فإن عمليات بيع للعملة قد تحدث قريبا وقد تسوء الاحوال الاقتصادية اكثر واكثر.  وهناك نقطة هامة ستوضح لك الامر اكثر وهي ان نسبة الفائدة الكبيرة تشجع الادخار أي قلة العملة في السوق مما يزيد الطلب عليها فترتفع  وتخفيض نسبة الفائدة يشجع الافراد والمستثمرين على الاقتراض فتزيد العملة في السوق وتنتعش الاسواق قليلا ولكن زيادة العملة يؤدي الى ضعف طلبها فتقل قيمتها مرة ثانية.  وملخص الموضوع:  ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة = ارتفاع العملة لوقت طويل ( اقتصاد قوي ) انخفاض نسبة الفائدة = ارتفاع العملة لوقت قصير ( اقتصاد ضعيف )  اتمنى ان تكون الامور اوضح لك الآن ولا تتردد في طرح اي استفسار في اي وقت  فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابو الطيب

> اخي العزيز اشكرك على كلماتك وثنائك وبارك الله فيك واهلا بك معنا   بالنسبة لنسبة الفائدة فما قلت صحيح في الحالتين ترتفع العملة لأن ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يدل على ان النمو الاقتصادي في حالة جيدة وبالتالي ترتفع العملة  وفي حالة تخفيض الفائدة فهذا يعني ان الاقتصادي في حالة سئية وبالتالي يحاول تشجيع الاقتراض لتنشيط الاقتصاد وهذا يؤدي الى ارتفاع العملة ولو لفترة بسيطة ( قد لا ترتفع )   والفرق في الحالتين ان تأثير الخبر في الحالة الثانية يدوم لفترة اقل وهو يشير ايضا الى اقتصاد ضعيف لذا فإن عمليات بيع للعملة قد تحدث قريبا وقد تسوء الاحوال الاقتصادية اكثر واكثر.  وهناك نقطة هامة ستوضح لك الامر اكثر وهي ان نسبة الفائدة الكبيرة تشجع الادخار أي قلة العملة في السوق مما يزيد الطلب عليها فترتفع  وتخفيض نسبة الفائدة يشجع الافراد والمستثمرين على الاقتراض فتزيد العملة في السوق وتنتعش الاسواق قليلا ولكن زيادة العملة يؤدي الى ضعف طلبها فتقل قيمتها مرة ثانية.  وملخص الموضوع:  ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة = ارتفاع العملة لوقت طويل ( اقتصاد قوي ) انخفاض نسبة الفائدة = ارتفاع العملة لوقت قصير ( اقتصاد ضعيف )  اتمنى ان تكون الامور اوضح لك الآن ولا تتردد في طرح اي استفسار في اي وقت  فائق تحياتي

 شكرا استاذ احمد على اجابتك الكريمة لكن ارجو ان تغمرني بعطفك وسعة صدرك كما عهدناك استاذي الكريم موضوع الفائدة اربكنا بعض الشئ  على سبيل المثال ان معدل الفائدة السابق 2% والمتوقع 1% والحالي 0.5% هذا يعني ازدياد الطلب على العملة ولوقت قصير يعني العملة سوف ترتفع والمفروض بنا ان ندخل شراء اليس كذلك وايضا ندخل شراء اذا ارتفعت نسبة الفائدة طيب احنا معناها قبل صدور خبر الفائدة ندخل شراء بكل الاحوال ولايوجد بيع في هذه الحالة  :016:  :016:  :016:  او بصورة مختصرة ماهو خبر الفائدة الذي ندخل به بيع 0000 اسف استاذي هذه النقطة غير واضحة بالنسبة لي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): تقبل محبتي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا استاذ احمد على اجابتك الكريمة لكن ارجو ان تغمرني بعطفك وسعة صدرك كما عهدناك استاذي الكريم موضوع الفائدة اربكنا بعض الشئ  على سبيل المثال ان معدل الفائدة السابق 2% والمتوقع 1% والحالي 0.5% هذا يعني ازدياد الطلب على العملة ولوقت قصير يعني العملة سوف ترتفع والمفروض بنا ان ندخل شراء اليس كذلك وايضا ندخل شراء اذا ارتفعت نسبة الفائدة طيب احنا معناها قبل صدور خبر الفائدة ندخل شراء بكل الاحوال ولايوجد بيع في هذه الحالة  او بصورة مختصرة ماهو خبر الفائدة الذي ندخل به بيع 0000 اسف استاذي هذه النقطة غير واضحة بالنسبة لي تقبل محبتي

  أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على المتابعة   ولا تتردد ابدا في طرح اي سؤال في الموضوع لان النقاش يزيدنا فهما و يثبت المعلومة   بالنسبة لارتفاع وانخفاض الفائدة يعني ارتفاع العملة ويمكنك الدخول شراء   ولكن   العملة تتأثر بالكثير من العوامل والمؤشرات الاخرى فلو كان الاعتماد فقط على مؤشر واحد لكنا جميعا من اصحاب الملايين  اي انه قد يتم الاعلان عن نسبة الفائدة ولا يتحرك السعر في الاتجاه المتوقع لانه وبكل بساطة هناك عوامل اخرى اثرت على العملة فجعلتها تنخفض بدل ان ترتفع.  اي الشاطر هو من يستطيع الاحاطة باكثر عدد ممكن من العوامل والمؤشرات التي تؤثر في العملة   وملاحظة اخيرة ومهمة جدا  ( اشرت اليها في الدروس ) اذكرك بها وهي   قد ينتهي تأثير المؤشر قبل ان يعلن عنه وذلك راجع لقوة توقع القيمة او لان البنك المركزي او احد المهمين مثلا نوه او اشار اليها في احد التصاريح فتكون العملة وقت اعلان قيمة المؤشر تحت رحمة مؤشرات وعوامل اخرى في الساحة.  اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت لك النقطة المطلوبة والله المعين   لا تنسى اطرح اي سؤال اخي ولا تتردد  فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابو الطيب

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## محمدعبداللاه

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد كان بودي احل الواجب بس الورق اتصحح خلاص  :Big Grin:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير

  وفيك بارك الله اخي العزيز 
فائق تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد كان بودي احل الواجب بس الورق اتصحح خلاص

  خيرها في غيرها اخي العزيز محمد   وعموما باب النقاش مفتوح وبدون اسئلة واجب   تفضل بطرح اي اسئلة او استفسار او تعليق اذا احببت   فائق تحياتي

----------


## عصام الدين عثمان

اخي المتداول هناك  جزاك الله خير فيما تقدمه لاخوانك في المنتدي ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطة بخصوص الفائدة التي أثارت بعض اللبس في فهمي وكذلك من خلال متابعتي للموضوع أرى أن بها ايضا بعض الغموض لدي المشاركين وذلك من خلال شرحك لها وحسب فهمي السابق الذي كان يذهب مع القول القائل بأن أرتفاع نسبة الفائدة يدل على اقتصاد قوي وعملة قوية والعكس صحيح . والسؤال الذي أرغب في أن تجيب عليه حتى تعم الفائدة ويزيل اللبس والغموض عن أذهان المشاركين هو  ماهو سعر الفائدة ؟ بمعني هل هو النسبة التي تأخذها البنوك عندما تمنح القروض أو التمويل لعملائها أم هو النسبة أو الفائدة التي تمنحها البنوك للأدخار فيها .  _شاكر لك حسن كرمكم وتفضلكم_

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي المتداول هناك  جزاك الله خير فيما تقدمه لاخوانك في المنتدي ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطة بخصوص الفائدة التي أثارت بعض اللبس في فهمي وكذلك من خلال متابعتي للموضوع أرى أن بها ايضا بعض الغموض لدي المشاركين وذلك من خلال شرحك لها وحسب فهمي السابق الذي كان يذهب مع القول القائل بأن أرتفاع نسبة الفائدة يدل على اقتصاد قوي وعملة قوية والعكس صحيح . والسؤال الذي أرغب في أن تجيب عليه حتى تعم الفائدة ويزيل اللبس والغموض عن أذهان المشاركين هو  ماهو سعر الفائدة ؟ بمعني هل هو النسبة التي تأخذها البنوك عندما تمنح القروض أو التمويل لعملائها أم هو النسبة أو الفائدة التي تمنحها البنوك للأدخار فيها .  _شاكر لك حسن كرمكم وتفضلكم_

  اشكرك اخي العزيز عصام الدين على المتابعة والمشاركة  بالنسبة لسؤالك ..  سعر الفائدة هي النسبة التي يأخذها البنك نظير منح عميل ما قرض وفي نفس الوقت هي النسبة التي يتحصل عليها عميل ما نظير ادخاره لمبلغ ما عند هذا البنك  عليه .. فإن ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يغري المستثمرين للادخال للحصول على عائد جيد من الفوائد   وانخفاضها يغري المستثمرين للاقتراض من البنوك لتشغيل هذه القروض في الاستثمارات وغيره لان الفوائد قليلة على القروض.  نأتي لتأثير ذلك على سوق العملات:  ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يؤدي لارتفاع العملة .. لان العملة قلت من السوق واصبحت في البنوك  انخفاض نسبة الفائدة يؤدي لارتفاع العملة ولكن على المدى القريب وانخفاضها على المدى المتوسط وربما البعيد   ولاننا فوركسيون ويهمنا تأثير اعلان الخبر على العملة فإننا نتوقع ارتفاع العملة في الحالتين .. سواء في حالة رفع الفائدة او في حالة انخفاضها.  ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت الفكرة بالشكل المناسب اخي الكريم   وفقك الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

السلام عليكم . اخى العزيز انا بعتزر عن انقطاعى لفتره طويله عن الموضوع و عن الفوركس ككل و لكن كانت هناك ظروف قهريه ادعو الله ان اتخطاها و بالنسبه للموضوع انشاء الله ساقرا ما فاتنى من الدروس فانا احب الموضوع لاهميته طبعا ولكن الاساسى حبا فيك انت .

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم . اخى العزيز انا بعتزر عن انقطاعى لفتره طويله عن الموضوع و عن الفوركس ككل و لكن كانت هناك ظروف قهريه ادعو الله ان اتخطاها و بالنسبه للموضوع انشاء الله ساقرا ما فاتنى من الدروس فانا احب الموضوع لاهميته طبعا ولكن الاساسى حبا فيك انت .

 اهلا بالاخ الحبيب احمد  
وربي يسهل عليك كل صعب ويعينك على ظروفك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
وبارك الله فيك على مشاعرك 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

> اهلا بالاخ الحبيب احمد   وربي يسهل عليك كل صعب ويعينك على ظروفك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  وبارك الله فيك على مشاعرك  فائق تحياتي

  الف شكر يا باشا و باذن الله تزداد فى بريقق و خبرتك

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- نسبة الفائدة   رابط الدرس السادس - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة   رابط الدرس السابع - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الرابع    تابع - الدرس الثامن   أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الخامس  8 - مؤشر ثقة المستهلك  Consumer Confidence  لو عرفنا ان ثلثي الاقتصاد يعتمد على انفاق المستهلكين فإن معرفة ما يفكر به المستهلكون هو معرفة ما يمكن ان تؤول اليه الاحوال الاقتصادي في البلاد  فمثلا .. لو اني فتحت محل تجاري في اوزباكستان وعرفت ان المواطنين هناك يحبون اكل الفاصوليا بكثرة فإني سأوفر لهم الفاصوليا طبعا   ولو اني عرفت ان مرتباتهم لا تكاد تكفيهم فلن اعير توفير الكماليات في المحل اي اهتمام   مؤشر ثقة المستهلكين هو عبارة عن نتيجة لاستفتاء عام تقوم به جهة رسمية في الدولة مثل مجلس المؤتمرات  هذا الاستفتاء يحتوي على اسئلة معينة يجيب عليها عدد معين ( 5000 مستهلك  ) من المستهلكين المختارين بعناية من مختلف القطاعات الاقتصادية في الدولة   يسألون المستهلكين عن شعورهم العام عن حالة الاقتصاد في البلاد وعن احوالهم الشخصية المالية وهل يشعرون باستقرار دخولهم الشهرية سواء كانت رواتب او ايرادات اخرى وهل يجدون راحة في الانفاق وشراء الاحتياجات العامة   يسألون ايضا عن مستوى الاسعار و توفر المنتجات والسلع في الدولة وآراءهم الشخصية عن مدى امكانية الاستثمار في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الحالية   بالاضافة الى آراءهم عن نسبة التوظيف وفرص العمل و سهولة او صعوبة الحصول على عمل .. وهل مرتبات الوظائف المتاحة جيدة ام دون المعدل   نتيجة هذا الاستفتاء ستكون على هيئة رقم يدل على مدى ثقة المستهلك في اقتصاد الدولة بشكل عام   وعليه فإنه يعتبر من اهم المؤشرات التي تدل على حالة الاقتصاد في الدولة لان السوق يهتم جدا بما يشعر به المستهلك وتصرفاته المستقبلية   فتفائل المستهلك يعني زيادة في انفاقه وشراءه للسلع والمنتجات وزيادة صرفه على الخدمات   اما اذا كان غير متفائل او قلق بشأن الامور المالية والاقتصادية فإن تصرفه سيكون حذرا و مشوبا بالخوف والتردد   وهذا ما يعطي صورة عامة على حالة الاقتصاد من منظور المستهلك وغالبا ما يتم اعارة هذا المؤشر اهتماما لهذا السبب  تأثير مؤشر ثقة المستهلك على العملة   بالطبع ارتفاع قيمة المؤشر تعتبر خبر جيد للعملة لأن ثقة المستهلك زادت وهذا يعني ان الوضع الاقتصادي تحسن ولو قليلا  اما انخفاض المؤشر فيدل على انخفاض ثقة المستهلكين في الاقتصاد وهذا ناتج عن قصور في الاقتصاد من جانب او اكثر اي يوجد ضعف في الاقتصاد بشكل عام.       9 - مؤشر الرواتب غير الزراعية NFP Non-Farm Payrolls    هذا المؤشر هام جدا لانه يعتبر مقياس للتغييرات التي تحدث على اجمالي مرتبات العمال والموظفين مدفوعي الاجر    بمعنى آخر هو مقياس لقيمة رواتب العاملين       ولكن هؤلاء العاملين ليسو من ضمن العاملين في بعض القطاعات اهما  قطاع الزراعة    بالاضافة الى     الموظفون الحكوميون - اي الموظفون الذين يعملون لدى جهات حكومية     موظفوا المنازل - اي من يعمل في المنازل بشكل خاص ويتقاضون اجورهم من اصحاب هذه المنازل     موظفوا المنظمات والجهات الغير ربحية - اي المنظمات الخيرية التي تساعد الافراد    يصدر هذا المؤشر شهريا عن وزارة العمل في الدولة وذلك بعد دراسة بيانات الشهر السابق والحصول على قيمة المؤشر   ويجدر القول ان اجمالي الرواتب الغير متعلقة بالزراعة يعتبر 80% من اجمالي الدخل للموظفين  ولذلك فإنه مؤشر مهم جدا لقياس الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة   فارتفاع قيمة هذا المؤشر تعني ارتفاع في اجمالي الرواتب اي  تحسن في الحالة الاقتصادية في الدولة وهذا بالطبع يعني توقع ارتفاع العملة     والعكس صحيح     انخافض المؤشر يعني ان الوضع الاقتصادي يعاني من مشكلة ما وبالتالي فإن العملة من المتوقع ان  تنخفض     من الجديد ذكره ايضا ان المؤشر يشير الى التغير الذي طرأ على قيمة  اجمالي الرواتب مقارنة بين الشهر السابق والذي قبله.   فمثلا لو ان اجمالي الدخل المحلي ( اجمالي الرواتب ) لشهر يناير 2009 كان = 20,000,000 دولار     وكان في شهر فبراير 2009 = 20,050,000 دولار   فإن NFP  الصادر اول يوم جمعة ( غالبا) من شهر مارس ستكون قيمته = 50,000 + دولار    اي القيمة موجبة بارتفاع قدره خمسون الف     وهذا يعني ارتفاع العملة ( الدولار)     اما اذا كان قيمة المؤشر سالبة فإن ذلك يعني ان اجمالي المرتبات نقصت وبالتالي ستهبط العملة    هذا شارت يوضح حركة المؤشر منذ 1998           واجب بيتي     1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟   2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية   بالتوفيق للجميع     مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المعتصم بأمر الله

الحقيقة انني لا اعرف كيف أثني عليك !
فأنت من الأعضاء القلة الذين يبدعون في تقديم مواضيعهم من عناوين مهمة إلى حسن في العرض كإستخدام الالوان و نوع الخط و حجمه بالاضافة إلى أن المتابع لا يشعر بالملل أو في تكدس المعلومات.. 
حقاً تستحق الشكر والثناء من القلب و أتمنى لك دوام الصحة و المتابعة في هذا المنتدى

----------


## Tato4all

> واجب بيتي     1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟   2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية   بالتوفيق للجميع     مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

   
اجابة السؤال الأول 
طبعا 5000  مستهلك رقم غير معبر نهائيا عن  اقتصاد اى دولة فى العالم ولكن هو مؤشر لا جب اغفاله وان كانت قوته فى اتاثير على العملة تأثير قليل  
اجابة السؤال الثانى 
اعتقد انه تم استثناء القطاع الزراعى لانه ل ظروفه الخاصة ولا يعبر بقوة عن الحالة الأقتصادية للبلد كما انك قلت اخى احمد ان 80% من المواطنين يعملون فى القطاعات الأخرى وبالتالى فأن تركز الأيد العاملة اقوى فيها عن القطاع الزراعى

----------


## موتابل30

استفدت كثير صراحه
والله يعطيك الف عافيه
وعندي استفسار بخصوص تاثير الاخبار على العمله
 يعني هل الارتفاع او الانخفاض بيكون بالدقايق اوساعات او ثواني
اللي اشوفه انه في 5 دقايق تحصله يرتفع 50 نقطه
يعني اقدر احدد استوب وهدف بخصوص هذا الخبر
وتحياتي لك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الحقيقة انني لا اعرف كيف أثني عليك !
> فأنت من الأعضاء القلة الذين يبدعون في تقديم مواضيعهم من عناوين مهمة إلى حسن في العرض كإستخدام الالوان و نوع الخط و حجمه بالاضافة إلى أن المتابع لا يشعر بالملل أو في تكدس المعلومات.. 
> حقاً تستحق الشكر والثناء من القلب و أتمنى لك دوام الصحة و المتابعة في هذا المنتدى

  وانا والله لا اعرف كيف ارد عليك ولا املك الا ان اقول لك بارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك ووفقك لما في خير الدنيا والآخرة  واشكرك كثيرا على ثناءك وكلماتك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اجابة السؤال الأول 
> طبعا 5000  مستهلك رقم غير معبر نهائيا عن  اقتصاد اى دولة فى العالم ولكن هو مؤشر لا جب اغفاله وان كانت قوته فى اتاثير على العملة تأثير قليل  
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> اعتقد انه تم استثناء القطاع الزراعى لانه ل ظروفه الخاصة ولا يعبر بقوة عن الحالة الأقتصادية للبلد كما انك قلت اخى احمد ان 80% من المواطنين يعملون فى القطاعات الأخرى وبالتالى فأن تركز الأيد العاملة اقوى فيها عن القطاع الزراعى

  اسمح لي اخي بتأجيل تصحيح الواجب الى ان اقرأ المزيد من الاجابات   وبارك لله فيك على حسن المتابعة  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> استفدت كثير صراحه
> والله يعطيك الف عافيه
> وعندي استفسار بخصوص تاثير الاخبار على العمله
>  يعني هل الارتفاع او الانخفاض بيكون بالدقايق اوساعات او ثواني
> اللي اشوفه انه في 5 دقايق تحصله يرتفع 50 نقطه
> يعني اقدر احدد استوب وهدف بخصوص هذا الخبر
> وتحياتي لك

  اخي العزيز موتابل اشكرك على المشاركة   بالنسبة لسؤالك.  تأثر العملة بالخبر ليس ثابتا ولا يمكن حسابه لا بالوقت ولا بالنقاط بشكل دقيق لتحديد الوقف او الربح   ولكن ما يمكن تنبؤه هو الاتجاه الذي ستسلكه العملة نتيجة لتأثير الخبر او المؤشر  مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان بعض الاخبار ينتهي تأثيرها قبل حتى الاعلان عنها   ومع الوضع في الاعتبار الاعلان عن قيمة مؤشر تختلف بكثير عن القيمة المتوقعة مما قد يتسبب في تأثر العملة بشكل كبير  ارجوا ان اكون قد اجبتك على سؤالك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابو الطيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ احمد000 بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك اولا بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى اعتقد ان الامر ليس بعدد المستهلكين لكنها تتبع مسألة النسبة والتناسب يعني حتى لو كبر عدد المستهلكين اوقل لكن اعتقد انها نسبة واحدة تقريبا للاجابة الثانية اعتقد لانه نسبة كبيرة من القطاع الزراعي يعملون برواتب غير متساوية لذلك من غير الممكن حصر رواتبهم بنسبة معينة  تقبل محبتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ احمد000 بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك اولا بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى اعتقد ان الامر ليس بعدد المستهلكين لكنها تتبع مسألة النسبة والتناسب يعني حتى لو كبر عدد المستهلكين اوقل لكن اعتقد انها نسبة واحدة تقريبا للاجابة الثانية اعتقد لانه نسبة كبيرة من القطاع الزراعي يعملون برواتب غير متساوية لذلك من غير الممكن حصر رواتبهم بنسبة معينة  تقبل محبتي

  اشكرك اخي العزيز على المتابعة و المشاركة   اتمنى ان توضح نقطة النسبة والتناسب التي تطرقت اليها   والتصحيح بعد رؤية المزيد من الايجابات ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابو الطيب

> اشكرك اخي العزيز على المتابعة و المشاركة   اتمنى ان توضح نقطة النسبة والتناسب التي تطرقت اليها   والتصحيح بعد رؤية المزيد من الايجابات ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

 استاذي احمد 0000 اقصد بموضوع النسبة والتناسب انه لو تم اعتبار 100000 مستهلك لقياس المؤشر هل من الممكن ان تكون نتيجة المؤشر عكسية عماهو عليه عندما اعتمدوا 5000 مستهلك اظن ان النسبة تقريبا ستكون واحدة بغض النظر عن عدد المستهلكين  وجهة نظر ارجو التصحيح

----------


## توفيق12

ياريت تضع لنا ارقام ردود الدروس
لان الصفحات كثيرة

----------


## المتداول هناك

> استاذي احمد 0000 اقصد بموضوع النسبة والتناسب انه لو تم اعتبار 100000 مستهلك لقياس المؤشر هل من الممكن ان تكون نتيجة المؤشر عكسية عماهو عليه عندما اعتمدوا 5000 مستهلك اظن ان النسبة تقريبا ستكون واحدة بغض النظر عن عدد المستهلكين  وجهة نظر ارجو التصحيح

  اشكرك اخي على التوضيح   وسأضرب لك مثال واترك الحكم لك:  فرضا ان في مدينتك 10 اسواق كبيرة مهمة و تم اختيار 5 اشخاص ( مستهلكين ) من كل سوق بعناية بحيث يمكن الاعتماد على آراءهم .. فكم عددهم؟ طبعا 50 مستهلك.  السؤال الآن.. ما مدى تقارب آراء هؤلاء الـ 50 شخص؟  و اجابة هذا السؤال هي نفسها اجابة سؤال الواجب.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ياريت تضع لنا ارقام ردود الدروس
> لان الصفحات كثيرة

  اخي العزيز توفيق   تجد في بداية كل درس روابط الدروس السابقة   بالتوفيق اخي وننتظر مشاركاتك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على هذه الدروس القيمة و المفيدة
اما بالنسبة للواجب فحسب وجهة نظري الشخصية هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟  لا أعتقد انه عدد كافي او يمكن القول أهم لكنه  مهم في نفس الوقت  2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية
أعتقد ان الرواتب الزراعية يتم احتسابها بطريقة مختلفة او ربما لانها تصدر الى الخارج كالحبوب 
ومشكور على الدروس مرة اخرى

----------


## ابوهشام

واجب بيتي     1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟   2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في اعنقادي بان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدوله اذا كان العدد شمل شرائح وطبقات مختلفه من المجتمع والشموليه يدخل تحت هذا العنوان الفقير والغني والعامل والعاطل والمتعلم والجاهل والصغير والكبير   تم استثناء قطاع الزراعه في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعيه حسب رأئي لان العاملين فيه من الطبقه الكادحه والغير مؤثره اقتصاديا وهم قليل هذا والله اعلم  مع شكري وتقديري لك استاذي

----------


## انا mms

1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟نعم اعتقد انه كافي لانهم مختارين بعنايه اولاً  يعني رأيهم بيكون مبني على عدة نقاط وثانياً لانه من الصعب الأخذ برأي اكثر من هذا العدد سوف ياخذ وقت وجهد اكبر كلما زاد العدد    2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعيةاعتقد لان الزراعه موسميه والعمل فيها يكون بمواسم معينه  وبما انا ان اجمالي الرواتب الغير متعلقة بالزراعة يعتبر 80% من اجمالي الدخل للموظفين فاعتقد ان 20% الباقيه هيا للزراعه   والله يستر من الفلسفه الزايده واستر ماوجهت  :Shutup:  :Shutup:

----------


## نجم برقة

> 1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟ نعم اعتقد انه كافي لانهم مختارين بعنايه اولاً  يعني رأيهم بيكون مبني على عدة نقاط وثانياً لانه من الصعب الأخذ برأي اكثر من هذا العدد سوف ياخذ وقت وجهد اكبر كلما زاد العدد    2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعيةاعتقد لان الزراعه موسميه والعمل فيها يكون بمواسم معينه وبما انا ان اجمالي الرواتب الغير متعلقة بالزراعة يعتبر 80% من اجمالي الدخل للموظفين فاعتقد ان 20% الباقيه هيا للزراعه   والله يستر من الفلسفه الزايده واستر ماوجهت

 معليش اخي احمد نقلت الاجابة اعلاه عيني عينك منغير ما تشوفني ههههه اتفق مع الاخت بالاجابة الاولى اما الاجابة الثانية فهي تعود للدعم القوي للدولة لهذا القطاع حتى يستمر واضرب مثال بسيط على ذلك في بريطانيا عندما تتوفر سلعة الطماطم بكثرة حتى يصل سعرها الى ادنى مستوى له فهذا سوف يؤدي الى افلاس المزارعين الذين يزرعون الطماطم ولكن الدولة تدعم المزارعين بشراء المحصول بقنوات تجارية حتى تكون الاسعار مناسبة وعليه تم فصل الرواتب الزراعية كونها تندرج تحت حسابات اخرى مختلفة عن باقي القطاعات.  الشي الاخر كون الطماطم هو اساس الشرمولة ( سلطة) لا غنى عنه.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم 
> اشكرك على هذه الدروس القيمة و المفيدة
> اما بالنسبة للواجب فحسب وجهة نظري الشخصية هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟ لا أعتقد انه عدد كافي او يمكن القول أهم لكنه  مهم في نفس الوقت  2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية
> أعتقد ان الرواتب الزراعية يتم احتسابها بطريقة مختلفة او ربما لانها تصدر الى الخارج كالحبوب 
> ومشكور على الدروس مرة اخرى

  مشكور اخي العزيز المتاجر على المشاركة   ومحاولة جيدة ولكن ترقب الاجابة بعد الرد على المشاركين  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> واجب بيتي   1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟   2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في اعنقادي بان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدوله اذا كان العدد شمل شرائح وطبقات مختلفه من المجتمع والشموليه يدخل تحت هذا العنوان الفقير والغني والعامل والعاطل والمتعلم والجاهل والصغير والكبير   تم استثناء قطاع الزراعه في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعيه حسب رأئي لان العاملين فيه من الطبقه الكادحه والغير مؤثره اقتصاديا وهم قليل هذا والله اعلم  مع شكري وتقديري لك استاذي

  مشكور اخي العزيز ابو هشام على حسن المتابعة   بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فأنت قربت جدا من الاجابة .. ولكن الثاني لا زال بعيد   عموما احي فيك الحرص على التعلم   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> 1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟نعم اعتقد انه كافي لانهم مختارين بعنايه اولاً  يعني رأيهم بيكون مبني على عدة نقاط وثانياً لانه من الصعب الأخذ برأي اكثر من هذا العدد سوف ياخذ وقت وجهد اكبر كلما زاد العدد    2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعيةاعتقد لان الزراعه موسميه والعمل فيها يكون بمواسم معينه  وبما انا ان اجمالي الرواتب الغير متعلقة بالزراعة يعتبر 80% من اجمالي الدخل للموظفين فاعتقد ان 20% الباقيه هيا للزراعه   والله يستر من الفلسفه الزايده واستر ماوجهت

  افضل اجابة للواجب الى الآن   احييك اخي ( او اختي ) على المتابعة والمشاركة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> معليش اخي احمد نقلت الاجابة اعلاه عيني عينك منغير ما تشوفني ههههه اتفق مع الاخت بالاجابة الاولى اما الاجابة الثانية فهي تعود للدعم القوي للدولة لهذا القطاع حتى يستمر واضرب مثال بسيط على ذلك في بريطانيا عندما تتوفر سلعة الطماطم بكثرة حتى يصل سعرها الى ادنى مستوى له فهذا سوف يؤدي الى افلاس المزارعين الذين يزرعون الطماطم ولكن الدولة تدعم المزارعين بشراء المحصول بقنوات تجارية حتى تكون الاسعار مناسبة وعليه تم فصل الرواتب الزراعية كونها تندرج تحت حسابات اخرى مختلفة عن باقي القطاعات.  الشي الاخر كون الطماطم هو اساس الشرمولة ( سلطة) لا غنى عنه.

  اهلا بالغالي ابو عبدالله ، اتمنى ان تكون بخير  اولا .. الغش عيني عينك ممنوع ..   وثانيا .. بالنسبة للطماطم .. فإن اصحاب المزارع يوظفون عمال لديهم وهؤلاء العمال يتقاضون رواتب وهذه الرواتب لا تدخل في قيمة المؤشر ( الرواتب الغير زراعية ) فلماذا؟  وطبعا لا دخل للشرمولة في الموضوع .. الشرمولة خليها شورنا نحنا.  في انتظار الاجابة من جديد  فائق تحياتي

----------


## محمدعبداللاه

اعتر عن التاخير 
اعتقد انهم يختارون اجور تعبر عن نسبه عاليه من اجمالي الدخل للمواطنيين ويتم اغفال رواتب عمال الزراعه لانها تعبر عن نسبه ضئيله من المواطنيين فهي غير مجديه ربما يتم تجاهلها لذلك او لدخولها ضمن مؤشرات اخري            
                                         مشكور اخي احمد علي الشرح 
                                                        تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اعتر عن التاخير 
> اعتقد انهم يختارون اجور تعبر عن نسبه عاليه من اجمالي الدخل للمواطنيين ويتم اغفال رواتب عمال الزراعه لانها تعبر عن نسبه ضئيله من المواطنيين فهي غير مجديه ربما يتم تجاهلها لذلك او لدخولها ضمن مؤشرات اخري            
>                                          مشكور اخي احمد علي الشرح 
>                                                         تحياتي

  مشكور اخي العزيز محمد   واحب ان اصحح لك .. ان المرتبات التي تحسب هي جميع المرتبات سواء الصغيرة او الكبيرة ما عدى مرتبات موظفي القطاع الزراعي . فلماذا؟  وما اخبار اجابة السؤال الاول؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

مشكور على الدروس مرة أخرى وسنحاول التطبيق العملي على زوج الدولار و دولار كندي فهناك مؤشر هام سيصدر عند الساعة الواحدة و النصف بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مشكور على الدروس مرة أخرى وسنحاول التطبيق العملي على زوج الدولار و دولار كندي فهناك مؤشر هام سيصدر عند الساعة الواحدة و النصف بتوقيت جرينتش

   نعم هناك مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة على الدولار الكندي بعد حوالي ساعة وربع من الآن.  القيمة المتوقعة 2.0 -  هي افضل من الحالية وهي 2.3 -   الزوج امريكي كندي هابط طول هذا اليوم تقريبا   نتابع معا تأثير الخبر على هذا الزوج بعد حوالي ساعة وربع ان شاء الله   مشكور اخي المتاجر على المتابعة الجيدة   وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> نعم هناك مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة على الدولار الكندي بعد حوالي ساعة وربع من الآن.  القيمة المتوقعة 2.0 - هي افضل من الحالية وهي 2.3 -   الزوج امريكي كندي هابط طول هذا اليوم تقريبا   نتابع معا تأثير الخبر على هذا الزوج بعد حوالي ساعة وربع ان شاء الله  مشكور اخي المتاجر على المتابعة الجيدة   وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

  الشكر كله لك اخي العزيز  فبفضل دروسك التي افادتنا كثيرا بدانا نتعلم التحليل الاساسي فقبل ايام لم نكن نفقه فيه شيئا اريد ان أسالك هل يمكن استخدام التحليل الاساسي و فتح صفقات في وقت قصير يعني في مدة 30 دقيقية مثلا اي مع صدور الاخبار نفتح صفقة مع الخبر و نغلقها بعد وقت قصير اي العمل على شارت 30 دقيقة

----------


## موتابل30

> نعم هناك مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة على الدولار الكندي بعد حوالي ساعة وربع من الآن.  القيمة المتوقعة 2.0 -  هي افضل من الحالية وهي 2.3 -   الزوج امريكي كندي هابط طول هذا اليوم تقريبا   نتابع معا تأثير الخبر على هذا الزوج بعد حوالي ساعة وربع ان شاء الله   مشكور اخي المتاجر على المتابعة الجيدة   وبارك الله فيك  فائق تحياتي

 لكن في نفس الوقت
خبر مبيعات التجزئة لنفس العمله والمتوقع اسوأ من الحالي
وش نختار ؟

----------


## محمدعبداللاه

> مشكور اخي العزيز محمد   واحب ان اصحح لك .. ان المرتبات التي تحسب هي جميع المرتبات سواء الصغيرة او الكبيرة ما عدى مرتبات موظفي القطاع الزراعي . فلماذا؟  وما اخبار اجابة السؤال الاول؟  فائق تحياتي

 بالنسبه للسؤال الاول فنا مقتنع بان هذه النسبه جيده ومعبره عن السوق بنسبه جيده 
اما بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني فانا لا اقصدان رواتبهم صغيره ولكني اقصد ان نسبة عمال الزراعه بسيطه خاصتا في هذه المجتمعات الصناعيه لذلك يتم تجاهلهم او انهم تابعين لمؤشر اخر اود ان اكون وضحت قصدي

----------


## محمدعبداللاه

اقتراح 
اقترح اخي احمد ان نضع سجل تاريخي للمؤشرات التي نشرحها ونختار زوج معين لهذا السجل وليكن الدولار ين اوالباوند اوحسب ما تري اخي 
بمعني عندما نشرح مؤشر الفائده مثلا بعد الشرح ندرج السجل التاريخي لسنتين سابقين فنقول مثلا في سنة 2007 شهر .... كانت الفائده ...وكان المتوقع ...وجاء خبر الفائده ...وبالتالي ارتفع الزوج الي ... او انخفض الي ..... وهكذا حتي تاريخنا الحالي لكي يكون لنا رؤيه شامله عن عمله معينه ويكون ذلك  في كل المؤشرات ارجو ان اكون وضحت فكرتي 
ارجو ان نطبقها اذا كانت في الامكان 
                                   تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> الشكر كله لك اخي العزيز فبفضل دروسك التي افادتنا كثيرا بدانا نتعلم التحليل الاساسي فقبل ايام لم نكن نفقه فيه شيئا اريد ان أسالك هل يمكن استخدام التحليل الاساسي و فتح صفقات في وقت قصير يعني في مدة 30 دقيقية مثلا اي مع صدور الاخبار نفتح صفقة مع الخبر و نغلقها بعد وقت قصير اي العمل على شارت 30 دقيقة

 دخلت شراء على الزوج دولار دولار كندي بناء على المؤشر حيث جاء المؤشر أسوء من المتوقع بل أسوا من القيمة السابقة

----------


## almotajire

للاسف ضرب الستوب لوس عندي دخلت فور صدور الخبر السيئ وضعت الستوب اسفل ب 31 نقطة 
اريد ان استفسرك اخي عن السبب لحدوث هذا رغم ان المؤشرات تقول شراء

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الشكر كله لك اخي العزيز  فبفضل دروسك التي افادتنا كثيرا بدانا نتعلم التحليل الاساسي فقبل ايام لم نكن نفقه فيه شيئا اريد ان أسالك هل يمكن استخدام التحليل الاساسي و فتح صفقات في وقت قصير يعني في مدة 30 دقيقية مثلا اي مع صدور الاخبار نفتح صفقة مع الخبر و نغلقها بعد وقت قصير اي العمل على شارت 30 دقيقة

    الحمد لله اخي على انك احببت التحليل الاساسي وبدأت تفهمه فهذا شئ يسعدني حقا    بالنسبة لموضوع فتح صفقات فالبطبع يمكن ولكن هذا لا يزال مبكرا لاننا لازلنا في بداية الطريق و امامنا الكثير لنتعلمه عن التحليل الاساسي حتى يمكننا فتح صفقات بالاعتماد عليه.   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لكن في نفس الوقت
> خبر مبيعات التجزئة لنفس العمله والمتوقع اسوأ من الحالي
> وش نختار ؟

  عندما يكون المتوقع اسوأ من الحالي فإنه من المتوقع ان تنخفض العملة   اي على زوج الامريكي كندي فإنه من المتوقع ارتفاع الزوج اي ارتفاع الامريكي مقابل الكندي   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بالنسبه للسؤال الاول فنا مقتنع بان هذه النسبه جيده ومعبره عن السوق بنسبه جيده 
> اما بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني فانا لا اقصدان رواتبهم صغيره ولكني اقصد ان نسبة عمال الزراعه بسيطه خاصتا في هذه المجتمعات الصناعيه لذلك يتم تجاهلهم او انهم تابعين لمؤشر اخر اود ان اكون وضحت قصدي

  اشكرك اخي العزيز محمد على التوضيح   اجابة السؤال الاول صحيحة ولكن في رأيك لماذا؟ اي هل ينوب 5000 شخص عن 500 مليون مثلا  بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فلا زالت الاجابة ليست هي الصحيحة واصحح لك المعلومة ان نسبة عمال الزراعة تعتبر نسبة جيدة مقارنة بالقطاعات الاخرى في معظم الدول التي بها انتاج زراعي.  بالتوفيق اخي محمد ومشكور على المتابعة الجيدة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اقتراح 
> اقترح اخي احمد ان نضع سجل تاريخي للمؤشرات التي نشرحها ونختار زوج معين لهذا السجل وليكن الدولار ين اوالباوند اوحسب ما تري اخي 
> بمعني عندما نشرح مؤشر الفائده مثلا بعد الشرح ندرج السجل التاريخي لسنتين سابقين فنقول مثلا في سنة 2007 شهر .... كانت الفائده ...وكان المتوقع ...وجاء خبر الفائده ...وبالتالي ارتفع الزوج الي ... او انخفض الي ..... وهكذا حتي تاريخنا الحالي لكي يكون لنا رؤيه شامله عن عمله معينه ويكون ذلك  في كل المؤشرات ارجو ان اكون وضحت فكرتي 
> ارجو ان نطبقها اذا كانت في الامكان 
>                                    تحياتي

  اقتراح جيد اخي محمد وسأقوم بدراسته و الكيفية التي سيكون عليها العرض وبإذن الله ساخبركم بما توصلت اليه في حينه.  اشكرك اخي على الاهتمام والمشاركة الفعالة   بارك الله فيك  مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> دخلت شراء على الزوج دولار دولار كندي بناء على المؤشر حيث جاء المؤشر أسوء من المتوقع بل أسوا من القيمة السابقة

  اخي العزيز المتاجر   ادعو الله اولا ان يكون الحساب ديمو  ثانيا اخي لا يمكن الدخول بالاعتماد على المؤشر واحد مع ان المؤشر كانت قيمته منخفضة جدا عن المتوقع.  ولكن اخي استغرب امر وقف الخسارة .. اين كان حتى تم ضربه بهذه السرعة .. فلو لاحظت الزوج الآن صاعد فلو كان امر وقف الخسارة في مكان مناسب لكنت الآن رابح.  ارجوا التوضيح   فائق تحياتي

----------


## نبيل راتب

اسمحلى استاذى بالمشاركة لاول مرة فانا متابع صاكت من اول الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا جدا
بالنسبة للزوج دولار كندى صعد الزوج من 1.2512 الى 1.2535 اى بفارق 23 نقطة و لكن عاود الهبوط عكس المتوقع الى 1.2456 اى بفارق 79 نقطة و قد يكون هذا ما قد سسب الستوب للاخ الكريم.
السؤال هل للتحليل الاساسى تفسير لهذ الحدث و كيف نطبقة
مشكور مشكور على مجهودك الرائع ...

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اسمحلى استاذى بالمشاركة لاول مرة فانا متابع صاكت من اول الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا جدا
> بالنسبة للزوج دولار كندى صعد الزوج من 1.2512 الى 1.2535 اى بفارق 23 نقطة و لكن عاود الهبوط عكس المتوقع الى 1.2456 اى بفارق 79 نقطة و قد يكون هذا ما قد سسب الستوب للاخ الكريم.
> السؤال هل للتحليل الاساسى تفسير لهذ الحدث و كيف نطبقة
> مشكور مشكور على مجهودك الرائع ...

 يامرحب بالاخ العزيز نبيل .. ومشكور على كسر حاجز الصمت والمشاركة الفعالة  اخي العزيز .. اكرر واقول لا يمكن الاعتماد على مؤشر واحد في التحليل الاساسي ويجب الاحاطة بما يحدث على ارض الواقع .. وكلما تحصلت على معلومات اكثر كلما كان توقعك اصدق.  لننظر معا الى الشارت ( شارت نصف ساعة للامريكي كندي )     لاحظ شمعة الخبر الحمراء ( المشار اليها بكلمة This Candle )   فهناك عدة تساؤلات وهي:  1 - لماذا ارتفاع الزوج بشكل منتظم قبل الخبر بساعة ونصف تقريبا ؟  2 - لماذا صعد الزوج بسرعة الى 1.2545 وعاد وهبط؟  3 - لماذا استقر الزوج ولمدة ساعتين او اكثر على المستوى المرتفع الذي وصل اليه قبل اعلان الخبر؟  هلا هذه التساؤلات تعني شيئا؟  اولا ارتفاع السعر قبل اعلان الخبر السئ والذي جاء اكثر سوءا من المتوقع قد يكون سببه التأكد ان قيمة المؤشر هابطة لا محالة. وعليه بدأت عمليات الشراء فأرتفع السعر.  ثانيا صعد الزوج في اقل من نصف ساعة الى المستوى 1.2545 تحت تأثير اعلان الخبر ولكنه سرعان ما هبط نتيجة عمليات البيع التي حدثت لاغلاق بعض صفقات الشراء الاولى.  ثالثا .. استفاق بعض المتداولين وعرف ان الزوج من المفترض ان يشترى بدأت عمليات شراء بعد الخبر وبعد هبوط الزوج قليلا لأن الكثير يعرف ان الكندي ليس في يومه.  من الجدير ذكره ان التحليل الفني يدعم ذلك ايضا فالزوج يسير في قناة هابطة ووصل الى جانب القناة السفلي وهو يستعد للصعود منذ امس.  هذا الرابط لموضوع للاخ العزيز محمد العزب يشرح ذلك   اعود واذكر ان التحليل الاساسي ليس فقط مؤشرات ولكن مجموعة من العوامل والاحداث ومن بعدها المؤشرات   بالتوفيق للجميع   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> يامرحب بالاخ العزيز نبيل .. ومشكور على كسر حاجز الصمت والمشاركة الفعالة  اخي العزيز .. اكرر واقول لا يمكن الاعتماد على مؤشر واحد في التحليل الاساسي ويجب الاحاطة بما يحدث على ارض الواقع .. وكلما تحصلت على معلومات اكثر كلما كان توقعك اصدق.  لننظر معا الى الشارت ( شارت نصف ساعة للامريكي كندي )     لاحظ شمعة الخبر الحمراء ( المشار اليها بكلمة This Candle )   فهناك عدة تساؤلات وهي:  1 - لماذا ارتفاع الزوج بشكل منتظم قبل الخبر بساعة ونصف تقريبا ؟  2 - لماذا صعد الزوج بسرعة الى 1.2545 وعاد وهبط؟  3 - لماذا استقر الزوج ولمدة ساعتين او اكثر على المستوى المرتفع الذي وصل اليه قبل اعلان الخبر؟  هلا هذه التساؤلات تعني شيئا؟  اولا ارتفاع السعر قبل اعلان الخبر السئ والذي جاء اكثر سوءا من المتوقع قد يكون سببه التأكد ان قيمة المؤشر هابطة لا محالة. وعليه بدأت عمليات الشراء فأرتفع السعر.  ثانيا صعد الزوج في اقل من نصف ساعة الى المستوى 1.2545 تحت تأثير اعلان الخبر ولكنه سرعان ما هبط نتيجة عمليات البيع التي حدثت لاغلاق بعض صفقات الشراء الاولى.  ثالثا .. استفاق بعض المتداولين وعرف ان الزوج من المفترض ان يشترى بدأت عمليات شراء بعد الخبر وبعد هبوط الزوج قليلا لأن الكثير يعرف ان الكندي ليس في يومه.  من الجدير ذكره ان التحليل الفني يدعم ذلك ايضا فالزوج يسير في قناة هابطة ووصل الى جانب القناة السفلي وهو يستعد للصعود منذ امس.  هذا الرابط لموضوع للاخ العزيز محمد العزب يشرح ذلك   اعود واذكر ان التحليل الاساسي ليس فقط مؤشرات ولكن مجموعة من العوامل والاحداث ومن بعدها المؤشرات   بالتوفيق للجميع   مع فائق تحياتي

  اشكرك اخي على التوضيح واريد ان اخبرك ان الشمعة الحمراء التي اشرت لها هي الشمعة التي دخلت انا (شراء فور صدور الخبر مباشرة ) ولكن لم تمضي سوى بضعة دقائق حتى هوى السعر كما تلاحض هناك فرق 60 نقطة و بالتالي ضرب الستوب عندي حيث كنت وضعته اسفل ب 31 نقطة  لكن لا يهمك اخي فانا لا زلت اعمل ديمو الى ان اتمكن من التحليل انشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اشكرك اخي على التوضيح واريد ان اخبرك ان الشمعة الحمراء التي اشرت لها هي الشمعة التي دخلت انا (شراء فور صدور الخبر مباشرة ) ولكن لم تمضي سوى بضعة دقائق حتى هوى السعر كما تلاحض هناك فرق 60 نقطة و بالتالي ضرب الستوب عندي حيث كنت وضعته اسفل ب 31 نقطة  لكن لا يهمك اخي فانا لا زلت اعمل ديمو الى ان اتمكن من التحليل انشاء الله 
> بارك الله فيك

  طمنتني اخي .. انا كنت خايف يكون حقيقي   عموما وكما وضحت قد يبدأ تأثير الخبر قبل الاعلان عنه  وما دام ديمو تدرب اخي وجرب فسوف تكتسب الخبرة وغدا ان شاء الله خبر مؤشر ثقة المستهلك على الدولار الامريكي الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر بتوقيت غرينتش   والتوقع ان ينخفض المؤشر من 37.7 الى 35.5   جرب ان تشتري زوج يورو دولار قبل اعلان الخبر بنصف ساعة او ساعة كاملة وشوف النتيجة ضع دائما امر وقف الخسارة قبل دعم قوي في حالة الشراء وفوق مقاومة قوية في حالة البيع   اشكرك اخي العزيز على المتابعة الجيدة وبارك الله فيك وفي وقتك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> طمنتني اخي .. انا كنت خايف يكون حقيقي   عموما وكما وضحت قد يبدأ تأثير الخبر قبل الاعلان عنه  وما دام ديمو تدرب اخي وجرب فسوف تكتسب الخبرة وغدا ان شاء الله خبر مؤشر ثقة المستهلك على الدولار الامريكي الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر بتوقيت غرينتش   والتوقع ان ينخفض المؤشر من 37.7 الى 35.5   جرب ان تشتري زوج يورو دولار قبل اعلان الخبر بنصف ساعة او ساعة كاملة وشوف النتيجة ضع دائما امر وقف الخسارة قبل دعم قوي في حالة الشراء وفوق مقاومة قوية في حالة البيع   اشكرك اخي العزيز على المتابعة الجيدة وبارك الله فيك وفي وقتك   فائق تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك وساحاول تطبيق ما تفضلت به  و فعلا  يبدوا ان  تأثير الخبر قد توقف بعد صدور الخبر بوقت قصير
جزاك الله الف خير ومشكور على دروسك القيمة 
دمت بود

----------


## المتداول هناك

اجابة الواجب البيتي    1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟ العدد كافي طبعا لأنه لو اتفق 5 اشخاص فقط على ان الاسعار مرتفعة مثلا في الدولة فإن الاسعار بالتأكيد مرتفعة خاصة عندما يتم توجيه الاسئلة الى اناس تم اختيارهم بدقة لكونهم مطلعين على الامور الاقتصادية و مهتمين بالوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة وغير ذلك   2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية 
تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة لأن الموظفين والعمال في هذا القطاع لا يعملون طوال السنة وانما في فترات معينة مثل موسم الحرث وموسم الحصاد فقط 
وعليه لا يمكن ادخال مرتباتهم في حساب المؤشر لأنها لا تصرف طوال السنة مثلها مثل باقي المرتبات  
اشكر طبعا كل ما جاوب الاسئلة بغض النظر اذا كانت صحيحة ام خاطئة فالغرض في النهاية هو انت نتعلم   وفقكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> اجابة الواجب البيتي     1 - هل في اعتقادك ان 5000 مستهلك عدد كافي للتعبير عن الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة؟   العدد كافي طبعا لأنه لو اتفق 5 اشخاص فقط على ان الاسعار مرتفعة مثلا في الدولة فإن الاسعار بالتأكيد مرتفعة خاصة عندما يتم توجيه الاسئلة الى اناس تم اختيارهم بدقة لكونهم مطلعين على الامور الاقتصادية و مهتمين بالوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة وغير ذلك    2 - لماذا في رأيك تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة في مؤشر الراواتب الغير زراعية  تم استثناء قطاع الزراعة لأن الموظفين والعمال في هذا القطاع لا يعملون طوال السنة وانما في فترات معينة مثل موسم الحرث وموسم الحصاد فقط  وعليه لا يمكن ادخال مرتباتهم في حساب المؤشر لأنها لا تصرف طوال السنة مثلها مثل باقي المرتبات   اشكر طبعا كل ما جاوب الاسئلة بغض النظر اذا كانت صحيحة ام خاطئة فالغرض في النهاية هو انت نتعلم   وفقكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم   فائق تحياتي

  بارك الله فيك على الاجابة وفي انتضار الدروس القادمة وفقك الله

----------


## نبيل راتب

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  يا جماعة ما نقدرش نقول ان استاذنا جامد جامد فعلا زى ما بنقول فى مصر نورت المحمكة و اهه ابتديت افهم

----------


## نبيل راتب

أستاذنا الكبير عايزين تحليل للخبر على CHF بالامثلة دى ان شاء الله هانفهم   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذنا الكبير عايزين تحليل للخبر على CHF بالامثلة دى ان شاء الله هانفهم

  اهلا بالاخ العزيز نبيل  بالنسبة للفرنك السويسري فكان له خبرين اليوم الاول الساعة السابعة بتوقيت غرينتش والثاني الثامنة والربع بتوقيت غرينتش على النحو التالي:  المؤشر الاول: مؤشر UBS للاستهلاك ( لم ندرسه بعد ) قيمته السابقة كانت 1.24 والفعلية التي اعلن عنها هي 0.99   تأثر زوج الامريكي السويسري وهبط من 1.1680 تقريبا ولا زال هابطا ..  المؤشر الثاني : مؤشر مستوى التوظيف ( لم ندرسه بعد ) وقيمته السابقة كانت 3.96 مليون والفعلي اعلن عن بالقيمة 3.91 مليون اي بأنخفاض قيمته 0.05 مليون ولم يكن له تأثير على الزوج المذكور.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## نبيل راتب

:Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
يا استاذنا محتاجين تطبيق على اخر خبر على اليورو  
انا دماغى لفت
الخبر طلع اسوأ على الدولار من 37.7 الى 35.5 و الفعلى 25  يقوم اليورو ينزل 35 نقطة فور صدور الخبر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## almotajire

> يا استاذنا محتاجين تطبيق على اخر خبر على اليورو  
> انا دماغى لفت
> الخبر طلع اسوأ على الدولار من 37.7 الى 35.5 و الفعلى 25 يقوم اليورو ينزل 35 نقطة فور صدور الخبر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 معك حق ولقدسبقتني بالسؤال 
نترك التعليق للاخ الفاضل المتداول هناك 
غير انه برأيي المتواضع انه كانت هناك أخبار سابقة عن اليورو والله اعلم

----------


## نبيل راتب

اسف اخر خبر على الدولار - تصحيح

----------


## نبيل راتب

بس لنزول كان واضح قوى وقت صدور الخبر على الدولار

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يا استاذنا محتاجين تطبيق على اخر خبر على اليورو  
> انا دماغى لفت
> الخبر طلع اسوأ على الدولار من 37.7 الى 35.5 و الفعلى 25  يقوم اليورو ينزل 35 نقطة فور صدور الخبر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  

> معك حق ولقدسبقتني بالسؤال 
> نترك التعليق للاخ الفاضل المتداول هناك 
> غير انه برأيي المتواضع انه كانت هناك أخبار سابقة عن اليورو والله اعلم

  

> بس لنزول كان واضح قوى وقت صدور الخبر على الدولار

  مرحبا بكم .. مشكورين على الاهتمام والمتابعة الجميلة   اعيد واذكر ان المؤشرات الاقتصادية تعطينا قيم وتوقع لاتجاه العملة ولكن هذا ليس امرا محتوما .. اي ليست قوانين لا تقبل الخطأ .. لأنه يوجد العديد من العوامل التي تحدد مسار اي عملة وليست المؤشرات نفسها.  اعلن اليوم الساعة الثالثة بتوقيت غرينتش 3 قيم لثلاث مؤشرات تهم الدولار الامريكي على النحو التالي:  1 - مؤشر ثقة المستهلك (درسناه في الدرس الماضي ) وهو مؤشر مهم جدا  القيمة المتوقعة كانت 35.5 والقيمة الفعلية التي اعلن عنها هي 25.0 فقط   2 - مؤشر ريتشموند الصناعي ( لم ندرسه بعد ) وهو مؤشر مهم فقط القيمة المتوقعة كانت 48 -  والفعلية المعلن عنها 51 - اي الفعلية ايضا اسوء  3 - مؤشر HPI ( لم ندرسه بعد ) وهو مؤشر مهم فقط  القيمة المتوقعة كانت 1.8 % - والقيمة الفعلية المعلن عنها 0.1 % اي ارتفعت قيمة المؤشر في صالح الدولار الامريكي .  بالطبع المؤشرات - خاصة مؤشر ثقة المستهلك - تشير الى هبوط الدولار ولكن ذلك لم يحدث. لماذا؟  في الواقع تزامنت هذه المؤشرات مع وقت كلمة رئيس البنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي الامريكي ( البنك المركزي الامريكي )  السيد Ben Bernanke والذي صرح فيه انه اذا سارت الامور كما هو مخطط لها فإن امريكا ستخرج من حالة الكساد الاقتصادي مع نهاية هذا العام 2009 وان سنة 2010 ستكون سنة استقرار اقتصادي لامريكا.  مثل هذا التصريح قد يقلب كل التوقعات رأسا على عقب. فمثلا لو انك تملك مليون دولار ويقول لك رئيس البنك المركزي الامريكي ان امريكا ستخرج من الوضع الاقتصادي السئ في نهاية العام.. فما هي ردة فعلك الطبيعية .. هل ستذهب لبيع الدولار وشراء اليورو مثلا.  كذلك اصحاب الآلآف وايضا المئات هل سيشترون اليورو مثلا بعد سماع مثل هذا التصريح ومن شخصية مثل هذه الشخصية.  انظر الى صورة بين بيرنانك هذا وأنت تقتنع :    اقتنعت ان كلام هذا الرجل يقلب التوقعات!  فائق تحياتي

----------


## نبيل راتب

آه دا الموضوع كبير كبير كبير

----------


## المتداول هناك

> آه دا الموضوع كبير كبير كبير

 ايوه اخي نبيل الموضوع كبير ولكن يصغر مع الاجتهاد والتدريب ان شاء الله 
على فكرة زوج اليورو امريكي ارتفع بعد زوال تأثير كلمة بن برنانك و لو دخلت في الوقت المناسب لكنت حصلت على الاقل على 100 نقطة 
شوف الشارت

----------


## نبيل راتب

أشكرك استاذى و كلمة فى سرك و ما تقولش لحد  لقد حصلت عليها  :18:  :18:  :18:  ال 100 نقطة

----------


## المتداول هناك

[quote=نبيل راتب;1049283]أشكرك استاذى و كلمة فى سرك و ما تقولش لحد  لقد حصلت عليها  :18:  :18:  :18:  ال 100 نقطة[/quote]   :Eh S(7):  مبروك عليك الـمياية نبيل باشا :Good:   فائق تحياتي

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

شكرا لك أخي العزيز  
كما قلت لقد ارتفع الزوج بعد زوال تأثير كلمة بن برنانك ، بعد ما نظرت إلى الشارط  لا حظت ارتفاع بحوالي 100 نقطة. 
أعتقد يجب انتظار فترة معينة بعد الخبر قبل دخول إلى الصفقة.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا لك أخي العزيز  
> كما قلت لقد ارتفع الزوج بعد زوال تأثير كلمة بن برنانك ، بعد ما نظرت إلى الشارط  لا حظت ارتفاع بحوالي 100 نقطة. 
> أعتقد يجب انتظار فترة معينة بعد الخبر قبل دخول إلى الصفقة.

 اهلا بالاخ العزيز نور الدين   ليست قاعدة ان ننتظر فترة معينة كي يحصل تأثير الخبر ولكن معرفة ما يجري قبل و اثناء وبعد اعلان الخبر هو المهم.   كلمة برنانكي جذبت الانظار اليها خاصة وانها حملت املا جديدا بتجاوز المحنة .. وبعد تلاشي تأثير التصريح و الرجوع للواقع بدأ الزوج في الصعود اي ان الدولار انخفضت قيمته. 
بعد حوالي ساعتين هناك خبر هام على الامريكي ايضا وهو مبيعات المنازل القائمة وسيتزامن مع الخبر شهادة رئيس البنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي السيد بن برنانكي. 
علما بأن توقعات الخبر هي الارتفاع 
لنراقب ونرى ما الذي يمكن ان يحدث.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابو الطيب

منتظرين باقي الدروس استاذنا احمد بشغف00000  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## Red Hat

أخواني الكرام 
أين وصل شرح  :Inlove:  
للأسف لا أستطيع متابعة الموضوع  :Emoticon1: 
ياريت لو أحد الأساتذة الكرام 
بيقوم بعمل موضوع على هيئة أكروبت PDF 
مع وضع أسئلة المهمة وشارت أذا فيه  :Inlove:  
جزاكم الله خير 
مع تحية خاصة استاذ أحمد  :Eh S(7):  
بالتوفيق يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## توفيق

بالانتضار يا غالي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> منتظرين باقي الدروس استاذنا احمد بشغف00000

  

> بالانتضار يا غالي

  اليوم سنواصل شرح اهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية بإذن الله.  مشكورين على الاهتمام   والله الموفق  فائق تحياتي للجميع

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخواني الكرام 
> أين وصل شرح  
> للأسف لا أستطيع متابعة الموضوع 
> ياريت لو أحد الأساتذة الكرام 
> بيقوم بعمل موضوع على هيئة أكروبت PDF 
> مع وضع أسئلة المهمة وشارت أذا فيه  
> جزاكم الله خير 
> مع تحية خاصة استاذ أحمد  
> بالتوفيق يارب

  اخي الغالي رجا .. سيتم وضع الدورة كاملة في ملف اكروبات او وورد ان شاء .. ولكن بعد الانتهاء منها بإذن الله.  عموما .. يمكنك الذهاب لآخر درس وستجد روابط لكافة الدروس في بداية الدرس .. وذلك لتسهيل المتابعة.  تمنياتي بالتوفيق   مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين   رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- نسبة الفائدة   رابط الدرس السادس - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة   رابط الدرس السابع - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الرابع رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الخامس    تابع - الدرس الثامن   أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء السادس  10 -المشاريع السكنية الجديدة New Home Sales  يقصد بالمشاريع السكنية الجديدة بناء منازل جديدة  
وبما ان بناء منزل جديد يحتاج لمشتري .. فإنه من المستبعد ان يتم بناء منازل جديدة اذ لم يكن هناك من يحتاجها  
لانه وبكل بساطة ستظل خاوية ولن يطلبها احد وستنخفض قيمتها و تبور اي لن تباع بسهولة وربما تباع بخسارة 
وهذا يعني ان من يود الاستثمار في البيوت الجديدة يهمه جدا ان يعرف هل سيكون لهذه البيوت مشترون ام لا!  فكيف يعرف؟ 
الشركات المستثمرة في مجال الانشاءات ( بناء البيوت ) تتابع بدقة مجريات الامور الاقتصادية وتسعى بكل اهتمام معرفة حالة الافراد المادية ومدى قدرتهم على شراء بيوت جديدة  
وقد تقوم بمسح ميداني بطرق ذكية لمعرفة ذلك كأن تقوم بالاعلان عن توفر بيوت جديدة باسعار مغرية وذلك بعد مدة معينة و تنتظر ردود الافعال.. وبناءا على ردود افعال المواطنين واي جهات اخرى تبني قراراتها  
المهم في الموضوع ان المنازل لن تبنى الا في حالة التأكد ان هناك من سيشتريها.  ما علاقة ذلك بتجارة العملات؟ 
للاجابة على هذا السؤال نطرح سؤال آخر:  ماذا يعني لك عدم الحصول على منزل للبيع؟ 
قد يعني لك ذلك انه لا توجد شركات تهتم ببناء المنازل وان الافراد يصعب عليهم ذلك  
او قد ترى ان تكاليف بناء المنازل عالية وبالتالي لا احد يود بناؤها فقد لا يشتريها احد لان اسعارها بالتأكيد ستكون مرتفعة 
وقد ترى انه حكومة الدولة مقصرة لانها لا تهتم بخلق مساحات اضافية للبناء وبيعها لشركات الانشاءات او حتى للافراد للبناء عليها   وقد تعتقد ان البنوك لا توفر قروضا كافية للبناء للأفراد وربما للشركات ايضا لاسباب غير معروفة او غير مفهومة 
وقد .. وقد .. وقد 
وهذا كله له نتيجة واحدة وهي سوء الاحوال  الاقتصاد  
فعدم وجود شركات لتبني البيوت للمواطنين يعني ان قطاع الانشاءات يعاني من ضعف ما وهذا بالطبع ضعف في الاقتصاد 
و ارتفاع اسعار البيوت بشكل كبير ايضا يعني وجود خلل اقتصادي ما  
و عدم اهتمام الدولة بخلق فرص للبناء ايضا يعتبر خلل اقتصادي ما ( وان كان ذلك متعمدا )  
وعدم توفر قروض مصرفية للافراد او للشركات لبناء منازل جديدة ايضا يعتبر خلل اقتصادي ما. 
اذا في النهاية ستكون اجابة السؤال ما علاقة المنازل الجديدة بالعملات هي:  وجود مباني جديدة باستمرار يعني اقتصاد جيد   وعدم وجود مباني جديدة او تناقصها يعني اقتصاد يعاني من مشكلة ما  
وبالطبع كلنا نعرف ان الاقتصاد الجيد ينعكس على العملة بالخير  
واقتصاد سيئ ينعكس على العملة بالهبوط   فما درجة هذا الانعاكس ( التأثير)؟ 
مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة من اهم المؤشرات التي تدل على مدى قوة او ضعف الاقتصاد في الدولة وذلك للأسباب التالية: 
1 - ارتفاع نسبة المشاريع السكنية يعني وجود من يشتري هذه المنازل وهذا يعني ان القوة الشرائية جيدة والعكس صحيح 
2 - ارتفاع نسبة المشاريع السكنية يعني وجود نسبة جيدة من العمالة لانشاء هذه المنازل وبالتالي المردود جيد على الاقتصاد لأن كل مشروع من هذه المشاريع يحتاج ليد عاملة وهذا امر جيد لتخفيض نسبة البطالة في الدولة. والعكس صحيح. 
3 - ارتفاع نسبة المشاريع السكنية يعني ان الاقبال على المنتجات الاخرى سيزيد لان كل بيت من هذه البيوت الجديدة سيحتاج الكثير لتجهيزه للسكن
وتخيل ما الذي يحتاجه بيت على البلاط 
وهذا يعني انتعاش مبيعات هذه المنتجات مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع نسبة اقتصادية اخرى وتحسن الاقتصاد 
4 - ارتفاع نسبة المشاريع السكنية الجديدة يعني الاقبال على القروض المصرفية مما يؤدي لانتعاش المعاملات المصرفية و تحسن اداءها وقد يؤدي ذلك لارتفاع نسبة الفائدة مما يشجع المستثمرين الاجانب للادخار وهذا يصب ايضا في مصلحة الاقتصاد  بشكل عام 
5 - انتهاء كل مشروع من المشاريع السكنية الجديدة يعني ارباح جيدة لشركات الانشاء التي نفذت المشاريع مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع اسهم هذه الشركات حسب حجمها و نشاطها  من ذلك كله نستطيع ان نقول ان مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة ذو تأثير قوي على العملة وينتظره كل مهتم بسوق العملات 
ومن الجدير ذكره انه يتم الاعلان عن هذا المؤشر شهريا وتقاس قيمته عادة بالآلاف ( رقم سنوي تراكمي )  وارتفاع القيمة بشكل كبير يعني تحسن كبير طرأ على الاقتصاد في الدولة وهكذا 
ارتفاع قيمة المؤشر خبر قوي على العملة ويؤدي غالبا لارتفاعها امام العملات الاخرى ما لم تكن هناك مؤشرات اخرى تضعف من تأثيره  
والعكس صحيح تماما .. ا نخفاض قيمة هذا المؤشر يؤدي الى هبوط العملة امام العملات الاخرى ما لم تكن هناك مؤشرات اخرى تؤثر على هبوط العملة   10 -مبيعات البيوت الحالية Exciting Home Sales  هذا المؤشر هو الاخ التوأم للمؤشر السابق المشاريع السكنية الجديدة لأنه يعمل بنفس الفكرة تماما  
يقيس هذا المؤشر مبيعات البيوت الموجودة اصلا  اي البيوت القديمة والتي تم شراءها من قبل و الآن يتم اعادة شراءها او اعادة بيعها  
ولهذا يعرف هذا المؤشر بـإعادة بيع البيوت  
تأثير عمليات اعادة بيع البيوت لها نفس تأثير عمليات شراء البيوت الجديدة على الاقتصاد و تقرأ بنفس طريقة قراءة عمليات شراء البيوت الجديدة التي يشير اليها مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة  
فمن يشتري بيت لا بد وان يشتري ولو بعض الاحتياجات البسيطة لبيته مثل الادوات الكهربائية والاثاث و غير ذلك.  ارتفاع مؤشر مبيعات البيوت الحالية يعتبر خبر جيد للعملة  
وانخفاضه يعتبر خبر غير جيد على العملة  
وغالبا ما يتم مقارنة قيمة هذا المؤشر بمؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة للخروج بفكرة عن مدى قدرة ورغبة العائلات في اقتناء البيوت سواء الجديدة او القديمة لمعرفة ما مدى قوة الاقتصاد في الدولة. 
من الجدير ذكره ان من يشتري بيت موجود اصلا من قبل اي له مالك فإن ذلك يعني ان مالك البيت سيشتري هو الآخر بيت آخر وقد يكون هذا البيت جديدا. فذلك يعني ان شراء بيت قديم يؤدي لشراء بيت جديد في الغالب وذلك يعني مضاعفة الاقبال على شراء لوازم البيوت من الاسواق وهذا امر جيد للاقتصاد. 
اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في طرح هاذين المؤشرين الهامين وكالعادة اي سؤال او استفسار مرحب به جداً 
والواجب البيتي هو:  ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟  
هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟ 
مع فائق تحياتي للجميع

----------


## محمدعبداللاه

مشكور ا خي العزيز علي الشرح الرائع وفقك الله لكل خير 
وبالنسبه لاجابة الواجب 
اظن ان علاقة الؤشر بمؤشر الناتج المحلي علاقه طرديه لان ارتفاع موشرالمشاريع السكنيه يعني ارتفاع الدخول في كل المجالات الخاصه بالعمل في المنازل مما يعود بالايجاب علي مؤشر الناتج المحلي 
وفي الغالب يعني بيع بيت قديم يفيد بشراء بيت جديد لان من يبيع بيت يلزمه يالضروره بيت اخر وهذا يعني انه لابد من شراء بيت جديد ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه 
                                                     تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مشكور ا خي العزيز علي الشرح الرائع وفقك الله لكل خير 
> وبالنسبه لاجابة الواجب 
> اظن ان علاقة الؤشر بمؤشر الناتج المحلي علاقه طرديه لان ارتفاع موشرالمشاريع السكنيه يعني ارتفاع الدخول في كل المجالات الخاصه بالعمل في المنازل مما يعود بالايجاب علي مؤشر الناتج المحلي 
> وفي الغالب يعني بيع بيت قديم يفيد بشراء بيت جديد لان من يبيع بيت يلزمه يالضروره بيت اخر وهذا يعني انه لابد من شراء بيت جديد ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه 
>                                                      تحياتي

  مشكور اخي العزيز محمد على حسن المتابعة   وكالعادة نؤجل تصحيح الواجب الى حين رؤية اجابات اكثر  فائق تحياتي

----------


## bder

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي احمد ادعو لك برضاء الوالدين وخير الدنيا والاخرة انا متابع للدورة منذ البداية ولكن لظروفي لم استطع المشاركة فيما سبق وهذة محولة اجابة على الواجب البيتي:   ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟ ارى ان العلاقة بين هذين المؤشرين هي علاقة طردية بالضرورة، لان مؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي هو عبارة عن خلاصة قراءة لعدد من المؤشرات والتي مؤشر المشاريع السكنية واحد منها.  هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟ على الاغلب نعم ، لان الذي باع البيت القديم بالضرورة سيشتري بيت جديد ، وهذا سيشجع المستثمر على بناء البيوت الجديدة. والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي احمد ادعو لك برضاء الوالدين وخير الدنيا والاخرة انا متابع للدورة منذ البداية ولكن لظروفي لم استطع المشاركة فيما سبق وهذة محولة اجابة على الواجب البيتي:   ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟ ارى ان العلاقة بين هذين المؤشرين هي علاقة طردية بالضرورة، لان مؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي هو عبارة عن خلاصة قراءة لعدد من المؤشرات والتي مؤشر المشاريع السكنية واحد منها.  هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟ على الاغلب نعم ، لان الذي باع البيت القديم بالضرورة سيشتري بيت جديد ، وهذا سيشجع المستثمر على بناء البيوت الجديدة. والله ولي التوفيق

  مشكور اخي العزيز بدر على المتابعة وعلى المشاركة   واستأذنك بتأجيل الاجابة قليلا لأني اود قراءة اراء الاخوة المتابعين   فائق تحياتي

----------


## نجم برقة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي احمد ادعو لك برضاء الوالدين وخير الدنيا والاخرة انا متابع للدورة منذ البداية ولكن لظروفي لم استطع المشاركة فيما سبق وهذة محولة اجابة على الواجب البيتي:   ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟ ارى ان العلاقة بين هذين المؤشرين هي علاقة طردية بالضرورة، لان مؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي هو عبارة عن خلاصة قراءة لعدد من المؤشرات والتي مؤشر المشاريع السكنية واحد منها.  هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟ على الاغلب نعم ، لان الذي باع البيت القديم بالضرورة سيشتري بيت جديد ، وهذا سيشجع المستثمر على بناء البيوت الجديدة.  والله ولي التوفيق

 اؤيد الاجابة المنقولة ولكن انظر الى الهمسة  البيت لساكنه... لا انبيع لا نشري احسن مؤشر على الاطلاق ؟   :013:

----------


## ابوهشام

ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟   هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟  السلام عليكم يااستاذي العلاقه بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنيه بمؤشر الناتج المحلي علاقه طرديه بمعنى ان ارتفاع مؤشر المشاريع السكنيه يفيد بان هنالك اقبال على شراء المنتجات المحليه مما يساهم في ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي وهذا يكون ايجابيا على العمله شراء بيت قديم يجعل من الضروره بناء بيت جديد لان البائع يحتاج ايضا الى بيت وهذا ايضا ايجابي على مؤشر المشاريع السكنيه هذا والله اعلم  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم ومرة اخرى شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
بالنسبة للواجب 
اعتقد ان السؤال الاول عن مؤشر المشاريع السكنية في علاقة طردية مع مؤشر الناتج المحلي اي كلما ارتفع المؤشر الاول يرتفع الثاني لان بشراء بيوت جديدة يعني بالضرورة شراء الاسمنت و اليجور... الخ اي ارتفاع الناتج المحلي
اما الشق الثاني من الشؤال فليس بالضرورة ان يكون صاحب البيت القديم يريد شراء بيت جديد حيث يمكن ان يكون مفلسا او ازمة مادية و الله اعلم

----------


## yassin444

تحياتي ليك 
فعلا لا يوجد افضل من التحليل الاساسي 
فهو الاصل و اي زوج يتحرك وفقا للمبيانات الاقتصادية الصادرة 
كمعدلات البطالة . الفائدة ....

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اؤيد الاجابة المنقولة ولكن انظر الى الهمسة  البيت لساكنه... لا انبيع لا نشري احسن مؤشر على الاطلاق ؟

  مش قلنا ما فيش غش!  عموما ستعرف مدى صحة اختيارك لاحقا.  فائق تحياتي   همسة: المؤشر الذي اشرت اليه هو سبب في ظهور مؤشر جديد اسمه معدل الزقوب على المباني  ومؤشر آخر اسمه نسبة ترقب البيوت المستهدفة.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟   هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟  السلام عليكم يااستاذي العلاقه بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنيه بمؤشر الناتج المحلي علاقه طرديه بمعنى ان ارتفاع مؤشر المشاريع السكنيه يفيد بان هنالك اقبال على شراء المنتجات المحليه مما يساهم في ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي وهذا يكون ايجابيا على العمله شراء بيت قديم يجعل من الضروره بناء بيت جديد لان البائع يحتاج ايضا الى بيت وهذا ايضا ايجابي على مؤشر المشاريع السكنيه هذا والله اعلم  وجزاك الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي الغالي ابو هشام بارك الله فيك على المشاركة  
وبإذن الله ستعرف مدى صحة اجابتك لاحقا ان شاء الله 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ومرة اخرى شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
> بالنسبة للواجب 
> اعتقد ان السؤال الاول عن مؤشر المشاريع السكنية في علاقة طردية مع مؤشر الناتج المحلي اي كلما ارتفع المؤشر الاول يرتفع الثاني لان بشراء بيوت جديدة يعني بالضرورة شراء الاسمنت و اليجور... الخ اي ارتفاع الناتج المحلي
> اما الشق الثاني من الشؤال فليس بالضرورة ان يكون صاحب البيت القديم يريد شراء بيت جديد حيث يمكن ان يكون مفلسا او ازمة مادية و الله اعلم

 مشكور اخي العزيز المتاجر على المشاركة   بس اين ستسكن العائلة التي باعت البيت القديم؟  مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تحياتي ليك 
> فعلا لا يوجد افضل من التحليل الاساسي 
> فهو الاصل و اي زوج يتحرك وفقا للمبيانات الاقتصادية الصادرة 
> كمعدلات البطالة . الفائدة ....

  اهلا بالاخ العزيز ياسين   بالنسبة لتأثير الخبر فسيكون على العملة التابع لها الخبر.  اي اذا كان الخبر على الدولار فإن الدولار هو الذي سيتأثر بالخبر و كما تعرف أزواج الدولار كثيرة.  مع الوضع في الاعتبار طبعا ان الازواج المشتركة مع الدولار تخضع ايضا لنفس القانون.. اي انها تتأثر هي ايضا بالاخبار المتعلقة بها.  وعليه فإن الزوج يتحرك حسب قوة الاخبار التابعة له والغلبة للاقوى.  بالاضافة الى نقطة هامة جدا وهي ان العملة تتأثر بعدة عوامل من ضمنها واشهارها الاخبار او المؤشرات الاقتصادية.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> مشكور اخي العزيز المتاجر على المشاركة   بس اين ستسكن العائلة التي باعت البيت القديم؟  مع فائق تحياتي

  بارك الله فيك وفي دروسك انا فقط وضعت احتمال لن يكون صاحب البيت يمر بازمة مالية لا قدر الله فلم يجد اي حلول سوى بيع البيت لتوفير السيولة (يحتاجها لديه قرض او مشروع على وشك الافلاس) وربما يستاجر البيت  الى حين تتحسن ضروفه

----------


## المتداول هناك

> بارك الله فيك وفي دروسك انا فقط وضعت احتمال لن يكون صاحب البيت يمر بازمة مالية لا قدر الله فلم يجد اي حلول سوى بيع البيت لتوفير السيولة (يحتاجها لديه قرض او مشروع على وشك الافلاس) وربما يستاجر البيت  الى حين تتحسن ضروفه

  كلام معقول جدا  طيب ، ماذا تعتقد ان لم يجد صاحبنا الغلبان ده بيت للاجار.. أو ان الآجار كان غالي جدا ، ما مدى انعكاس ذلك في رأيك على المؤشر؟  فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> كلام معقول جدا  طيب ، ماذا تعتقد ان لم يجد صاحبنا الغلبان ده بيت للاجار.. أو ان الآجار كان غالي جدا ، ما مدى انعكاس ذلك في رأيك على المؤشر؟  فائق تحياتي

  انا اعتقد انه في جميع الاحوال فان المؤشر سيرتفع لان هذا الغبان كما تفضلت لابد له من بيت او على الاقل شقة مما يحرك قطاع العقار  هذا والله اعلم

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟  
> هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟

   جزاك الله خيراَ أخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع
بالنسبة للسؤال الأول
مؤشر مبيعات المنازل الجديدة برأيي مؤثر بشكل كبيرعلى مؤشر الناتج الإجمالي المحلي وهي علاقة طرديه , الأسباب: 1- ارتفاع مؤشر المشاريع السكنية يعني زيادة الطلب على المنتجات الإنشائية ممايزيد الناتج المحلي  كما انه يعني زيادة الطلب على المنتجات الأخرى (المتعلقة بالمنازل) مما ينعكس على زيادة الناتج المحلي .  2- ارتفاعه يعني زيادة المشاريع السكنية مما يوفر فرص عمل أكبر للأفراد أي زيادة القوة الشرائية مما يؤدي لأرتفاع الناتج المحلي 
3- كما أن ارتفاعه يعني وجود زيادة في نسبة من يشتري المنازل اي زيادة القوة الشرائية للمجتمع ويؤدي ذلك لأرتفاع الناتج المحلي    
أما السؤال الثاني :
ففي الإجمال نعم
فمن غير المعقول أن يبقى بائع البيت القديم بدون مسكن
ومن الطبيعي أن الناس تبحث عن الأفضل

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خيراَ أخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع
> بالنسبة للسؤال الأول
> مؤشر مبيعات المنازل الجديدة برأيي مؤثر بشكل كبيرعلى مؤشر الناتج الإجمالي المحلي وهي علاقة طرديه , الأسباب: 1- ارتفاع مؤشر المشاريع السكنية يعني زيادة الطلب على المنتجات الإنشائية ممايزيد الناتج المحلي  كما انه يعني زيادة الطلب على المنتجات الأخرى (المتعلقة بالمنازل) مما ينعكس على زيادة الناتج المحلي .  2- ارتفاعه يعني زيادة المشاريع السكنية مما يوفر فرص عمل أكبر للأفراد أي زيادة القوة الشرائية مما يؤدي لأرتفاع الناتج المحلي 
> 3- كما أن ارتفاعه يعني وجود زيادة في نسبة من يشتري المنازل اي زيادة القوة الشرائية للمجتمع ويؤدي ذلك لأرتفاع الناتج المحلي    
> أما السؤال الثاني :
> ففي الإجمال نعم
> فمن غير المعقول أن يبقى بائع البيت القديم بدون مسكن
> ومن الطبيعي أن الناس تبحث عن الأفضل

  بارك الله فيك اخي اسلام على المشاركة وعلى المتابعة الجيدة للموضوع  وهل يمكن توضيح الجملة بالاحمر في الاقتباس  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> انا اعتقد انه في جميع الاحوال فان المؤشر سيرتفع لان هذا الغبان كما تفضلت لابد له من بيت او على الاقل شقة مما يحرك قطاع العقار  هذا والله اعلم

  مشكور اخي العزيز المتاجر على التوضيح .. بس اخاف ان لا يجد لا بيت ولا شقة حتى للاجار ، هي يعني لك ذلك شيئاً؟  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> مشكور اخي العزيز المتاجر على التوضيح .. بس اخاف ان لا يجد لا بيت ولا شقة حتى للاجار ، هي يعني لك ذلك شيئاً؟    فائق تحياتي

  انها ازمة العقار في الولايات المتحدة او الازمة العالمية 
ننتظر الاجابة ومن تم الدروس القادمة 
كل الشكر والتقديرو الاحترام

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> بارك الله فيك اخي اسلام على المشاركة وعلى المتابعة الجيدة للموضوع  وهل يمكن توضيح الجملة بالاحمر في الاقتباس  فائق تحياتي

 وفيك بارك الله أستاذنا الكريم أحمد  وأنا عارف أني مقصر في الواجبات ولكني متابع للدروس بشكل جيد  بالنسبه لتوضيح الجملة بالخط الأحمر هو:  بما أن عدد المشاريع في إزدياد فمن الطبيعي أنها تحتاج لعدد أكبر من الأفراد ( العمالة) لكي يعملون على تنفيذ هذه المشاريع وجعلها على أرض الواقع , أي توفير دخل أكبر لهؤلاء الأفراد مما يؤدي لزيادة القوة الشرائية لهم , مما ينعكس على الناتج المحلي بالزيادة  أتمنى أن تكون وجهه نظري صحيحة  :Hands:

----------


## المتداول هناك

> انها ازمة العقار في الولايات المتحدة او الازمة العالمية 
> ننتظر الاجابة ومن تم الدروس القادمة 
> كل الشكر والتقديرو الاحترام

 مشكور اخي المتاجر والاجابة والدرس التالي اليوم ان شاء الله 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> وفيك بارك الله أستاذنا الكريم أحمد  وأنا عارف أني مقصر في الواجبات ولكني متابع للدروس بشكل جيد  بالنسبه لتوضيح الجملة بالخط الأحمر هو:  بما أن عدد المشاريع في إزدياد فمن الطبيعي أنها تحتاج لعدد أكبر من الأفراد ( العمالة) لكي يعملون على تنفيذ هذه المشاريع وجعلها على أرض الواقع , أي توفير دخل أكبر لهؤلاء الأفراد مما يؤدي لزيادة القوة الشرائية لهم , مما ينعكس على الناتج المحلي بالزيادة  أتمنى أن تكون وجهه نظري صحيحة

 نعم وجهة نظرك صحيحة اخي اسلام 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

اجابة الاسئلة    ما العلاقة بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج الاجمالي المحلي؟  
كما اجاب معظم او كل الاخوة 
فإن علاقة مؤشر المشاريع السكنية بمؤشر الناتج المحلي هي علاقة طردية ولكن من طرف واحد  
كيف؟ 
كلما زادت قيمة مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة كلما زاد الناتج المحلي وهذا شئ مؤكد  ولكن ليس بالضرورة ان يتحقق العكس اي زيادة الناتج المحلي لا يعني بالضرورة زيادة المشاريع السكنية الجديدة وهذه نقطة مهمة  
لان الاعلان عن ارتفاع مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة يعني انه من المتوقع بشدة ارتفاع قيمة مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي التالي وهذه تعتبر نقطة هامة للمستثمرين بشكل عام 
اما ارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي فلا يعني بالضرورة ان يرتفع مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة لان ارتفاعه يعتمد على مبيعات السلع والنتجات المحلية وهذا لا يعني ان شراءها يجب ان يكون من اجل البيوت الجديدة     هل يعني شراء بيت قديم بالضرورة بناء بيت جديد ولماذا؟   بالطبع لا. 
فشراء بيت قديم يعني بالطبع بيعه من قبل مالكه وقد يشترى مالكه ايضا بيت آخر قديم  او يستأجر بيت او شقة بدل الشراء .. اي قد لا يبنى بيت جديد بالمرة  
وارتفاع معدل شراء البيوت القديمة قد يشير الى عدم وجود بيوت جديدة من الاساس او قلتها او غلاء سعرها وهذا كله له دلالة معينة على الاقتصاد 
والمتتبع لقيم المؤشرات الاقتصادية ذات العلاقة ببعضها يستطيع التوصل لصورة واضحة لمجريات الامور الاقتصادية  
وهذا هو مبتغانا 
وفقكم الله واياي ودمت بخير 
فائق تحاتي

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على الاجابة اريد ان اخبرك ان روابط الدروس السابقة غير مرتبة  وخصوصا روابط المؤشرات السابقة انت تعلم اننا نريد ان نرجع اليها بعد الفينة و الاخرى لدى ارجو ان تقوم باصلاحها ولك كل الشكر والتقدير ومعذرة لاننا نتعبك معنا

----------


## المعتصم بأمر الله

تحية للسيد أحمد ( المتداول هناك )   سأقوم بوضع اختبار عملي لنفسي و أرجو :Hands:  منك أن تنبهني للأخطاء التي يمكن أن أقع بها 
( إذا ساعدتني بالحل ما رح إرفض ) :Wink Smile:  
الاختبار سوف يتعلق بالازواج التي تتعلق بالدولار الاسترالي و خاصة ( AUDUSD ) 
حيث سيكون الاختبار هو توقع إتجاه هذا الزوج في بداية الأسبوع و قبل صدور خبر الفائدة و بعد صدور الخبر   وسائل المساعدة : ( مفكرة الشهر الماضي الخاصة بالدولار الاسترالي – موعد صدور خبر الفائدة – نتائج الاجتماعات السابقة الخاصة بالفائدة )  منهج العمل : دراسة كافة المؤشرات السابقة المؤثرة على الدولار الاسترالي ومعرفة السلبي منها و الايجابي وذلك لتوقع قرار الفائدة القادم. 
بالنسبة للتحليل الفني سأعمل على معرفة نقاط الدعم و المقاومة للزوج ( AUDUSD ) 
سأبدأ الاختبار من الآن ............ و سأعطي النتيجة اليوم مساءً قبل افتتاح السوق إن شاء الله

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على الاجابة اريد ان اخبرك ان روابط الدروس السابقة غير مرتبة  وخصوصا روابط المؤشرات السابقة انت تعلم اننا نريد ان نرجع اليها بعد الفينة و الاخرى لدى ارجو ان تقوم باصلاحها ولك كل الشكر والتقدير ومعذرة لاننا نتعبك معنا

 اخي العزيز المتاجر اشكرك على اهتمامك وسوف اقوم بوضع الروابط من جديدة في الدرس القادم وذلك بعد التأكد منها جميعا ان شاء الله. 
اشكرك مرة ثانية على الاهتمام وحسن المتابعة  
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> تحية للسيد أحمد ( المتداول هناك )   سأقوم بوضع اختبار عملي لنفسي و أرجو منك أن تنبهني للأخطاء التي يمكن أن أقع بها 
> ( إذا ساعدتني بالحل ما رح إرفض ) 
> الاختبار سوف يتعلق بالازواج التي تتعلق بالدولار الاسترالي و خاصة ( AUDUSD ) 
> حيث سيكون الاختبار هو توقع إتجاه هذا الزوج في بداية الأسبوع و قبل صدور خبر الفائدة و بعد صدور الخبر   وسائل المساعدة : ( مفكرة الشهر الماضي الخاصة بالدولار الاسترالي – موعد صدور خبر الفائدة – نتائج الاجتماعات السابقة الخاصة بالفائدة )  منهج العمل : دراسة كافة المؤشرات السابقة المؤثرة على الدولار الاسترالي ومعرفة السلبي منها و الايجابي وذلك لتوقع قرار الفائدة القادم. 
> بالنسبة للتحليل الفني سأعمل على معرفة نقاط الدعم و المقاومة للزوج ( AUDUSD ) 
> سأبدأ الاختبار من الآن ............ و سأعطي النتيجة اليوم مساءً قبل افتتاح السوق إن شاء الله

 اخي العزيز المعتصم   اعجبت جدا بهذه المشاركة .. واعجبني اهتمامك بالتحليل الاساسي ومبادرتك الجميلة   وسأكون بعون الله متابع معك ويا حبذا التركيز على المؤشرات المهمة والاكثر اهمية خاصة التي مرت وستمر علينا ان شاء الله في هذه الدورة حتى نستفيد و يستفيد الجميع.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## almotajire

> اخي العزيز المتاجر اشكرك على اهتمامك وسوف اقوم بوضع الروابط من جديدة في الدرس القادم وذلك بعد التأكد منها جميعا ان شاء الله.  اشكرك مرة ثانية على الاهتمام وحسن المتابعة   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

  بارك الله فيك اخي وعذرا  وفي انتظار الدرس القادم بفارغ الصبر تقبل ودي

----------


## المعتصم بأمر الله

> اخي العزيز المعتصم   اعجبت جدا بهذه المشاركة .. واعجبني اهتمامك بالتحليل الاساسي ومبادرتك الجميلة   وسأكون بعون الله متابع معك ويا حبذا التركيز على المؤشرات المهمة والاكثر اهمية خاصة التي مرت وستمر علينا ان شاء الله في هذه الدورة حتى نستفيد و يستفيد الجميع.  فائق تحياتي

 المتعلم : المعتصم بأمر الله  المصحح : المتداول هناك  مكان التعلم : موقع المتداول العربي سلم التصحيح :( العلامة 100 درجة ) علامة النجاح من 70 درجة  توصيات سلم التصحيح: بما أن موضوع السيد أحمد يتكلم عن التحليل الأساسي فيجب مراعاة التالي : 
إعطاء القسم الأكبر من العلامة للإجابات التي تستند للتحليل الأساسي  توزيع العلامات :  1-	تحديد الاتجاه العام للزوج ( AUDUSD ) ويقسم إلى قسمين : 
أ‌-	إجابة صريحة إما صاعد أو هابط       25 علامة 
ب‌-	تقديم المعلومات الداعمة للإجابة ( يجب أن تستند للتحليل الأساسي )    25 علامة  2-	تحديد حركة الزوج قبل صدور الخبر و يقسم إلى قسمين : 
أ‌-	إجابة صريحة  إما صاعد أو هابط     15 درجة
ب‌-	توضيح للإجابة                            5  درجة  3-	تحديد حركة الزوج بعد صدور الخبر و يقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 
أ‌-	في حال صدق التوقع أي قطع سعر الفائدة 25 نقطة أساس 
ب‌-	في حال تثبيت سعر الفائدة 
ت‌-	في حال قطع سعر الفائدة لأكثر من 25 نقطة أساس 
أحد تلك الاحتمالات سوف يتحقق و بالتالي ستوزع الدرجة على الشكل التالي : 
أ‌-	إجابة صريحة                  15 درجة
ب‌-	توضيح الإجابة                 5 درجة  4-	يسمح بتحديد نقطتي دعم و نقطتي مقاومة لكل نقطة 2.5 درجة   ملاحظة النقطة التي لا تختبر لا تعطى علامتها   إذا كان لديك أي تعديل فأرجو التوضيح  
 تم بعون الله

----------


## المتداول هناك

> المتعلم : المعتصم بأمر الله  المصحح : المتداول هناك  مكان التعلم : موقع المتداول العربي سلم التصحيح :( العلامة 100 درجة ) علامة النجاح من 70 درجة  توصيات سلم التصحيح: بما أن موضوع السيد أحمد يتكلم عن التحليل الأساسي فيجب مراعاة التالي : 
> إعطاء القسم الأكبر من العلامة للإجابات التي تستند للتحليل الأساسي  توزيع العلامات :  1-    تحديد الاتجاه العام للزوج ( AUDUSD ) ويقسم إلى قسمين : 
> أ‌-    إجابة صريحة إما صاعد أو هابط       25 علامة 
> ب‌-    تقديم المعلومات الداعمة للإجابة ( يجب أن تستند للتحليل الأساسي )    25 علامة  2-    تحديد حركة الزوج قبل صدور الخبر و يقسم إلى قسمين : 
> أ‌-    إجابة صريحة  إما صاعد أو هابط     15 درجة
> ب‌-    توضيح للإجابة                            5  درجة  3-    تحديد حركة الزوج بعد صدور الخبر و يقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 
> أ‌-    في حال صدق التوقع أي قطع سعر الفائدة 25 نقطة أساس 
> ب‌-    في حال تثبيت سعر الفائدة 
> ت‌-    في حال قطع سعر الفائدة لأكثر من 25 نقطة أساس 
> ...

  ممتاز اخي العزيز المعتصم   استمر على بركة الله وكلنا معك ..  و بالتوفيق في كل خطوة ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المعتصم بأمر الله

> المتعلم : المعتصم بأمر الله  المصحح : المتداول هناك  مكان التعلم : موقع المتداول العربي سلم التصحيح :( العلامة 100 درجة ) علامة النجاح من 70 درجة  توصيات سلم التصحيح: بما أن موضوع السيد أحمد يتكلم عن التحليل الأساسي فيجب مراعاة التالي : 
> إعطاء القسم الأكبر من العلامة للإجابات التي تستند للتحليل الأساسي  توزيع العلامات :  1-	تحديد الاتجاه العام للزوج ( AUDUSD ) ويقسم إلى قسمين : 
> أ‌-	إجابة صريحة إما صاعد أو هابط       25 علامة 
> ب‌-	تقديم المعلومات الداعمة للإجابة ( يجب أن تستند للتحليل الأساسي )    25 علامة  2-	تحديد حركة الزوج قبل صدور الخبر و يقسم إلى قسمين : 
> أ‌-	إجابة صريحة  إما صاعد أو هابط     15 درجة
> ب‌-	توضيح للإجابة                            5  درجة  3-	تحديد حركة الزوج بعد صدور الخبر و يقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 
> أ‌-	في حال صدق التوقع أي قطع سعر الفائدة 25 نقطة أساس 
> ب‌-	في حال تثبيت سعر الفائدة 
> ت‌-	في حال قطع سعر الفائدة لأكثر من 25 نقطة أساس 
> ...

 1- ورقة إجابة
المتعلم : المعتصم بأمر الله 
المصحح : المتداول هناك 
مكان التعلم : موقع المتداول العربي  2-	الاتجاه العام للترند للزوج ( AUDUSD )   ...... صاعد  التوضيح : لو نظرنا إلى قرارات البنك المركزي الاسترالي خلال السبعة أشهر الماضية فسوف نجد انه قام بقطع الفائدة 400 نقطة أساس مع أن الوضع الاقتصادي هناك افضل بكثير من دول كبيرة أخرى في ظل الأزمة
ولدى قراءتي لمؤشر الناتج الوطني المحلي الفصلي ( GDP ) فوجدته على الشكل التالي :
 0.1  the previous 0.7/September 0.3 (0.4 )/ December 0.1/ the forecast for March /
أي الناتج على تراجع ولكن على ما يبدو ... سيبدأ بالارتفاع
معدل البطالة يتراوح بين 4.1 و 4.8 وهو معدل ليس بالكبير جدأ نسبياً
بالنسبة أسعار السلع بالمقارنة مع العام الماضي هناك تراجع ملحوظ و لكن المؤشر سيبدأ بالارتفاع قريباً
بالنسبة لمبيعات التجزئة فالملاحظ أنها في حالة تذبذب 
أما بقية المؤشرات بشكل عام هي جيدة مقارنة مع مثيلاتها في دول أخرى
حالياً الزوج في حالة تذبذب و قطع الفائدة 25 نقطة أساس سيشكل دعماً باتجاه الصعود   3-	الاتجاه قبل صدور الخبر ..........هابط 
التوضيح : ستكون حالة الزوج متذبذبة مع أفضلية للهبوط و قبل صدور الخبر بـ 4 إلى 6 ساعات سيقوم الزوج بالهبوط البطيء و سيستمر ذلك حتى يصل إلى إحدى نقاط الدعم و عند وصوله إليها سيقوم بحركة تذبذب حتى صدور الخبر  4-	الاتجاه بعد صدور الخبر: 
أ‌- في حال صدق التوقع أي قطع سعر الفائدة 25 نقطة أساس  
سيكون الاتجاه ........ صاعد
بعد قليل من صدور الخبر سيهبط الزوج قليلاً ( من 20 إلى 30 نقطة ) ثم يبدأ الصعود 
ب‌- في حال تثبيت سعر الفائدة  
سيكون الاتجاه .........صاعد
بعد الخبر سنشاهد تذبذب و من ثم الصعود 
ت‌- في حال قطع سعر الفائدة لأكثر من 25 نقطة أساس 
سيكون الاتجاه في الساعة الاولى ..هابط لأكثر من 60 نقطة و ذلك لتولد انطباع لدى التجار أن هناك مشكلة في الاقتصاد الاسترالي و لكن ماريثما   سيتغير .. ويكون صاعد  5-	نقاط الدعم          1- (0.6330 )   ......  2-  ( 0.6250) نقاط المقاومة       1- ( 0.6520)   ......  2-  ( 0.6550 ) :016:  
اتمنى أن أحصل على علامة النجاح :No3:  
تم بعون الله

----------


## المتداول هناك

مجهود ممتاز اخي العزيز المعتصم    ولكن لماذا لم تتطرق لمؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة الذي صدر اليوم بقيمة مرتفعة بكثير 8.3% عن السابقة 1.7% - .   صدرت مؤشرات اخرى اليوم على الاسترالي ولكننا لم نتطرق اليها بعد ، وخوفا من تشتيت المتابعين يفضل عدم الخوض فيها الآن.   سأعود لمشاركتك مرة ثانية لاحقا ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المعتصم بأمر الله

> مجهود ممتاز اخي العزيز المعتصم     سأعود لمشاركتك مرة ثانية لاحقا ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

 فين المصحح المسؤول عني؟ :Eh S(7):  
اريد أن أعرف علامتي...... نجاح أو رسوب :Doh:   
ما رايك لو تكون علامة الترند العام بعد نهاية الاسبوع؟  
ما رأيك لو تعطيني العلامة بشكل تدريجي؟ 
أي كل يوم علامة سؤال. ( عشان ما أتعبك معاي ) 
مع كامل إحترامي و محبتي

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

أخوي أحمد
منتظرين بشغف الدرس القادم
طولت الغيبه علينا أستاذنا الكريم

----------


## hamod

اخي احمد لقد قراءت الموضوع كاملا من اوله ولم اشاء ان اشارك الا بعد الانتهاء منه
اخي الموضوع قيم جدا وفي قمة الروعه وتاكد ان الكتير من الاخوه راح يستفيدو منه 
وانا منهم 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك في مالك وعيالك وجعل الله الجنة متواتك ومتوانا  
سجلني معك من المتابعين

----------


## hamod

من الي قتل الموضوع ياشباب

----------


## توفيق

في الانتضار وجزاك الله  خيرا

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

أين أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bokra

نتمنى لك ان تكون بخير اخى احمد

----------


## al3adi

تعجز الكمات عن الشكر  
الف مليون شكر

----------


## ابوهشام

والله انه ليحزنني انقطاع هذه السلسله من الدروس المفيده
                      ولكن كل ما اتمناه ان تكون بخير يا استاذنا الكريم
                                             اشتقنا لك

----------


## asn

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
 تحيه طيبه للأستاذ/ احمد، ولكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
اود ان اشكر الأستاذ/ احمد على هذا الموضوع المهم وعلى هذا الجهد الكبير، والطريقه السهله والمنسقه في طرح الموضوع. 
وبارك الله فيك ومع خالص التمنيات لك وللجميع بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## bokra

> اشكرك اخي الغالي ابو ابراهيم على كلماتك واسلوبك الراقي وثناءك ايضا   بالنسبة لجواب هذا السؤال  عند اعلان تخفيض نسبة الفائدة لدولة ما فإن عملتها تقوى امام بعض او كل العملات في السوق ولو لفترة بسيطة .. وهذا الفترة قد تكون ساعات يوما او بضع ايام وقد تستمر اسبوع او اسابيع وذلك حسب الظروف الاقتصادية في الدولة وايضا الظروف الاقتصادية في الدول الاخرى.  واي سؤال اخر لا تتردد ابدا  فائق تحياتي

 لو سمحت من الاخوة اللى متابعين الموضوع لدى استفسار  
كيف عند تخفيض الفائدة لدولى ما تقوى عملتها اثناء الخبر ؟ 
من المعلوم ان الدولة تلجا الى تخفيض الفائدة كى تنعش الاقتصاد وتشجع المستثمرين على اخد القروض لانشاء المشروعات التى تعود على الناتج القومى بشكل ايجابي ولو مؤقتا ولكن هذا يجعل البنك المركزى يضع الملاين بل المليارات من العملة بالبنوك اى انه زاد العرض على العملة اكثر من الطلب فارجو منكم توضيح هذة النقطة لي وشكرا

----------


## [email protected]

هل توقف الموضوع ندعوا الله ان يكون اخونا العزيز احمد بكل خير اللهم امين  :Hands:

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

أخي أحمد أرجو من الله أن تكون بألف خير وصحة وعافيه إشتقنا لك يا أستاذنا  :Eh S(7):   أتمنى أن تعود لتنور موضوعك الأكثر من رأئع وتستكمل معنا دروسك القيمة  :Hands:

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير  لا اعلم لماذا تم التأخر في وضع الدرس القادم اتمنى ان يكون المانع خير  و كلمة حق تقال (الموضوع اكثر من رائع و مبسط و سهل الفهم )  بارك الله فيك وفي انتظارك

----------


## aziz130

اخي الكريم  وانا اقرا الموضوع  وخاصه  بفصل الفائده 
وجت انك ذكرت بان خفض الفائده يرفع قيمه العمليه  و العكس صحيح 
ولكن  من خلال ماقرات من مواضيع اخرى بان رفع قيمه الفائده بصالح العمله لانها تجذب  روؤس الاموال لاستثمار بها  فيزيد الطلب على العمله  و يرتفع سعرها 
ولكن في حال خفض الفائده فان رؤوس الاموال تذهب للاستثمار في الاسهم  بدلا ايداعها بالبنوك  او شراء سندات الحكومه لان الفائده عليها انخفضت    
ارجو التوضيح لو تكرمت بهذا الخصوص . 
خالص مودتي

----------


## [email protected]

ما شاء الله موضوع طيب تحياتي اخي المتداول هناك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> فين المصحح المسؤول عني؟ 
> اريد أن أعرف علامتي...... نجاح أو رسوب  
> ما رايك لو تكون علامة الترند العام بعد نهاية الاسبوع؟  
> ما رأيك لو تعطيني العلامة بشكل تدريجي؟ 
> أي كل يوم علامة سؤال. ( عشان ما أتعبك معاي ) 
> مع كامل إحترامي و محبتي

  كلي اسف اخي المعتصم على الغيبة الطويلة عن الموضوع  
ولكني اعدك بان اتابع اجاباتك من جديد ان شاء الله 
فائق احترامي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أخوي أحمد
> منتظرين بشغف الدرس القادم
> طولت الغيبه علينا أستاذنا الكريم

  اسف اخي العزيز الحبيب اسلام على التأخير والغيبة الطويلة عن الموضوع   ولكني سأحاول تعويض ما فات من وقت ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي احمد لقد قراءت الموضوع كاملا من اوله ولم اشاء ان اشارك الا بعد الانتهاء منه
> اخي الموضوع قيم جدا وفي قمة الروعه وتاكد ان الكتير من الاخوه راح يستفيدو منه 
> وانا منهم 
> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك في مالك وعيالك وجعل الله الجنة متواتك ومتوانا  
> سجلني معك من المتابعين

  اخي العزيز حمود ، ما اجمل كلماتك وكلك ذوق  وسعيد حقا بانك تابعت الموضوع   وادعوك لمواصلة الموضوع معا بعون الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> من الي قتل الموضوع ياشباب

  

> في الانتضار وجزاك الله  خيرا

  

> أين أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> نتمنى لك ان تكون بخير اخى احمد

  

> تعجز الكمات عن الشكر  
> الف مليون شكر

  

> والله انه ليحزنني انقطاع هذه السلسله من الدروس المفيده
>                       ولكن كل ما اتمناه ان تكون بخير يا استاذنا الكريم
>                                              اشتقنا لك

  اخوتي واحبتي اتقدم اليكم بالاسف الشديد على الانقطاع والغيبة و اعذروتي لاني لم استطع حتى اعلامكم بما حدث .. واشكر لكم مشاعركم النبيلة والجياشة.   وها انا بينكم من جديد لنواصل مسيرة التعلم والنقاش والحوار للاحاطة قدر المستطاع بعلوم عالم الفوركس.  ومعا بإذن الله سنستطيع.  فائق احترامي وتقديري لكم جميعا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
>  تحيه طيبه للأستاذ/ احمد، ولكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
> اود ان اشكر الأستاذ/ احمد على هذا الموضوع المهم وعلى هذا الجهد الكبير، والطريقه السهله والمنسقه في طرح الموضوع. 
> وبارك الله فيك ومع خالص التمنيات لك وللجميع بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
> وفي انتظار المزيد

  اخي العزيز اشكرك اولا على المشاركة الحلوة   وثانيا اتمنى متابعتك مجددا لمواضيع المنتدى لنتعلم ونستفيد معا بعون الله.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> لو سمحت من الاخوة اللى متابعين الموضوع لدى استفسار  
> كيف عند تخفيض الفائدة لدولى ما تقوى عملتها اثناء الخبر ؟ 
> من المعلوم ان الدولة تلجا الى تخفيض الفائدة كى تنعش الاقتصاد وتشجع المستثمرين على اخد القروض لانشاء المشروعات التى تعود على الناتج القومى بشكل ايجابي ولو مؤقتا ولكن هذا يجعل البنك المركزى يضع الملاين بل المليارات من العملة بالبنوك اى انه زاد العرض على العملة اكثر من الطلب فارجو منكم توضيح هذة النقطة لي وشكرا

  اخي العزيز بوكرا احب ان اولا ان اشكرك على متابعة الموضوع وان اتأسف منك لتأخر ردي على استفسارك.  بالنسبة لتخفيض الفائدة فإن هذا يؤدي الى قوة العملة ولكن بشكل مؤقت وليس بشكل دائم.   اي قد ترتفع قيمة العملة لمدة اسبوع او يوم وممكن ايضا ساعة واحدة ويتوقف ذلك على الظروف الاقتصادية الاخري للعملة. وهذا هو الغالب ولكن لا يعني هذا انها قاعدة فقهية لا تتغير.  اما موضوع توفر العملة في البنوك بالمليارات فهذا يعني زيادة الطلب عليها عند انخفاض قيمة الفائدة وليس زيادة العرض كما تفضلت.  اشكر لك حرصك واهتمامك واسئلتك ولا تتردد في طرح اي اسئلة اخرى اخي الحبيب  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> هل توقف الموضوع ندعوا الله ان يكون اخونا العزيز احمد بكل خير اللهم امين

  

> أخي أحمد أرجو من الله أن تكون بألف خير وصحة وعافيه إشتقنا لك يا أستاذنا   أتمنى أن تعود لتنور موضوعك الأكثر من رأئع وتستكمل معنا دروسك القيمة

  

> السلام عليكم اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير  لا اعلم لماذا تم التأخر في وضع الدرس القادم اتمنى ان يكون المانع خير  و كلمة حق تقال (الموضوع اكثر من رائع و مبسط و سهل الفهم )  بارك الله فيك وفي انتظارك

  الاخوة الأحباء   اشكر لكم شعوركم الجميل واهتمامك   بارك الله فيكم جميعا   ولنواصل معا ...

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ما شاء الله موضوع طيب تحياتي اخي المتداول هناك

  اخي الحبيب سيف اشكرك على متابعة الموضوع   وادعوك للتفاعل معنا في المواضيع السابقة واللاحقة بإذن الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي الكريم  وانا اقرا الموضوع  وخاصه  بفصل الفائده 
> وجت انك ذكرت بان خفض الفائده يرفع قيمه العمليه  و العكس صحيح 
> ولكن  من خلال ماقرات من مواضيع اخرى بان رفع قيمه الفائده بصالح العمله لانها تجذب  روؤس الاموال لاستثمار بها  فيزيد الطلب على العمله  و يرتفع سعرها 
> ولكن في حال خفض الفائده فان رؤوس الاموال تذهب للاستثمار في الاسهم  بدلا ايداعها بالبنوك  او شراء سندات الحكومه لان الفائده عليها انخفضت    
> ارجو التوضيح لو تكرمت بهذا الخصوص . 
> خالص مودتي

  اخي العزيز عزيز   كلامك 100% ولكن هي نقطة واحدة فقط توضع في الاعتبار وهي   ان خفض الفائدة يؤدي الى ارتفاع العملة ولكن لفترة محدود وليس للابد وبعد انتهاء هذه الفترة تعود العملة للانخفاض ايضا ما لم تكن هناك سياسة اقتصادية قوية بالدولة.  ارجوا ان تكون الفكرة اوضح الآن   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين     رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- نسبة الفائدة   رابط الدرس السادس - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة   رابط الدرس السابع - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الرابع  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الخامس  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء السادس     مراجعة    فيما يلي بعض الاسئلة المراد الاجابة عليها كمراجعة عامة لما تم دراسته حتى الآن و مقدمة لمتابعة بقية الدروس بإذن الله   1 - هل تنخفض عملة دولة ما اذا ارتفعت الاسعار في الدولة ولماذا؟   2 - ما علاقة التضخم بالاسعار و ما تأثيره على عملة الدولة؟   3 - هل تستفيد الدولة اذا قامت بتصدير منتجاتها اثناء ارتفاع معدلات التضخم في الدولة؟ ولماذا؟   4 - لماذا تلجأ الدولة لتخفيض الفائدة وما أثر ذلك على العملة؟   5  - كم قيمة للمؤشر الاقتصادي وما هي القيمة الأهم بينها؟   6 - هل من الممكن ان تتأثر العملة بمؤشر اقتصادي قبل اعلان قيمته ولماذا؟   7 - عرف التقويم الاقتصادي و بين ما الفائدة منه؟   8 - مؤشر Interest Rate هو من أهم المؤشرات ، ما قيمته الأخيرة بالنسبة للدولار؟   9 - لماذا تقوى العملة اذا ما رفعت الدولة نسبة الفائدة.   10 - مؤشر معدل البطالة قد يزيد اذا قامت الدولة بتحديد قيمة الرواتب لقطاع ما ، لماذا؟   11 - هل يمكن ان يكون الميزان  التجاري صفر ومتى يحدث ذلك؟   12 - ما اهمية مؤشر الميزان التجاري للعملة؟   13 - هل تدخل قيمة الخدمات في الدولة في حساب الناتج المحلي الاجمالي؟   14 - ما قيمة مؤشر GDP التي يعتبر فيها ان الاقتصاد جيد؟   15 - عرف مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة واذكر لماذا يعتبر من أهم المؤشرات؟   16 - ما الفرق بين الناتج الاجمالي المحلي والناتج الاجمالي الوطني؟   17 -ما علاقة مؤشر اسعار المستهلك بالتضخم؟   18 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ومؤشر اسعار المنتج؟ وهل هناك علاقة بينهما وبين مؤشر ثقة المستهلك؟   19 - في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية هل تستثنى الرواتب الخاصة بقطاع الزراعة فقط ام هناك قطاعات اخرى ايضاً؟   20 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة و مؤشر مبيعات البيوت الحالية مبينا تأثير كل منهما على العملة؟   هذه هي اسئلة المراجعة وهي بالطبع اختيارية اي يمكن الاجابة علي بعض منها وليس كلها والقصد هو انعاش الفكر لتقبل دروس جديدة عن التحليل الاساسي.  فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## tarikov

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب المتداول هناك 
و شغل 100/100 
درس و مراجعة هذا شيء في غاية الروعة 
أتمنى للطلبة التوفيق في دراستهم 
و للأستاذ أحر و اغلى و أطيب  تحية

----------


## المتداول هناك

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب المتداول هناك 
> و شغل 100/100 
> درس و مراجعة هذا شيء في غاية الروعة 
> أتمنى للطلبة التوفيق في دراستهم 
> و للأستاذ أحر و اغلى و أطيب  تحية

 الله يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب طارق   واشكرك على متابعتك وردك واتمنى ان تكون معنا في هذه الدروس   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

مراجعة     فيما يلي بعض الاسئلة المراد الاجابة عليها كمراجعة عامة لما تم دراسته حتى الآن و مقدمة لمتابعة بقية الدروس بإذن الله   1 - هل تنخفض عملة دولة ما اذا ارتفعت الاسعار في الدولة ولماذا؟   2 - ما علاقة التضخم بالاسعار و ما تأثيره على عملة الدولة؟   3 - هل تستفيد الدولة اذا قامت بتصدير منتجاتها اثناء ارتفاع معدلات التضخم في الدولة؟ ولماذا؟   4 - لماذا تلجأ الدولة لتخفيض الفائدة وما أثر ذلك على العملة؟   5  - كم قيمة للمؤشر الاقتصادي وما هي القيمة الأهم بينها؟   6 - هل من الممكن ان تتأثر العملة بمؤشر اقتصادي قبل اعلان قيمته ولماذا؟   7 - عرف التقويم الاقتصادي و بين ما الفائدة منه؟   8 - مؤشر Interest Rate هو من أهم المؤشرات ، ما قيمته الأخيرة بالنسبة للدولار؟   9 - لماذا تقوى العملة اذا ما رفعت الدولة نسبة الفائدة.   10 - مؤشر معدل البطالة قد يزيد اذا قامت الدولة بتحديد قيمة الرواتب لقطاع ما ، لماذا؟   11 - هل يمكن ان يكون الميزان  التجاري صفر ومتى يحدث ذلك؟   12 - ما اهمية مؤشر الميزان التجاري للعملة؟   13 - هل تدخل قيمة الخدمات في الدولة في حساب الناتج المحلي الاجمالي؟   14 - ما قيمة مؤشر GDP التي يعتبر فيها ان الاقتصاد جيد؟   15 - عرف مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة واذكر لماذا يعتبر من أهم المؤشرات؟   16 - ما الفرق بين الناتج الاجمالي المحلي والناتج الاجمالي الوطني؟   17 -ما علاقة مؤشر اسعار المستهلك بالتضخم؟   18 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ومؤشر اسعار المنتج؟ وهل هناك علاقة بينهما وبين مؤشر ثقة المستهلك؟   19 - في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية هل تستثنى الرواتب الخاصة بقطاع الزراعة فقط ام هناك قطاعات اخرى ايضاً؟   20 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة و مؤشر مبيعات البيوت الحالية مبينا تأثير كل منهما على العملة؟   جاوب ولو على سؤال واحد

----------


## الساحر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  استاذ احمد لا يسعني الا ان اقول بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وادخلك فسيح جناته بحمد الله قرات موضوعك كامل من يومين ولحسن الحظ قراتي اتت مع عودتك بعد غياب طويل و ان شاء الله يكون غايبك لك فيه كل خير ساجيب عن الاسئلة المطروحة حسب قراتي الاولى المبدئية للدروس   1 - هل تنخفض عملة دولة ما اذا ارتفعت الاسعار في الدولة ولماذا؟ بالطبع تنخفض لان زيادة الاسعار يعني بداية تضخم وتنخفض العملة توجه الاشخاص والمستثمرين لشراء الاراضي والذهب لحفظ العملة وشراء عملة لدولة ذو اقثصاد اكثر ولذلك يزيد عرض العملة ويقل الطلب عليها فتضعف 2 - ما علاقة التضخم بالاسعار و ما تأثيره على عملة الدولة؟ التضخم يعني ارتفاع الاسعر او غلاء الاسعر وتاثيره يضعف عملة الدولة 3 - هل تستفيد الدولة اذا قامت بتصدير منتجاتها اثناء ارتفاع معدلات التضخم في الدولة؟ ولماذا؟ لا تستفيد لان عملتها ضعيفة والدولة المستوردة هي المستفيدة لانها تشتري بعملة الدولة المصدرة 4 - لماذا تلجأ الدولة لتخفيض الفائدة وما أثر ذلك على العملة؟ لتشجيع الاشخاص والمستثميرن على الاقتراض اي لتحريك وتقوية الاقتصاد في البلد وذلك يقوي العملة لفترة قصيرة  5 - كم قيمة للمؤشر الاقتصادي وما هي القيمة الأهم بينها؟ 3 قيم والاهم القيمة الفعلية 6 - هل من الممكن ان تتأثر العملة بمؤشر اقتصادي قبل اعلان قيمته ولماذا؟ ممكن تتاثر وذلك لتوقع الخبرا والمحللين الاقتصاديين بقيمة المؤشر 7 - عرف التقويم الاقتصادي و بين ما الفائدة منه؟ هو تقويم يشمل المؤشرات والاخبار الاقتصادية التي تؤثر على العملات المهمة ويشمل على ساماء المؤشرات والاخبار ودرجة الاهمية وتاريخ ووقت حدوث الخبر والقيمة السابقة والمتوقعة والفعلية والفائدة معرفة اوقات المؤشرت لرسم تصور بحركة العملة 8 - مؤشر Interest Rate هو من أهم المؤشرات ، ما قيمته الأخيرة بالنسبة للدولار؟  9 - لماذا تقوى العملة اذا ما رفعت الدولة نسبة الفائدة. نسبة الفائدة عالية يعني اقتصاد قوي للدولة والعملة قوية لفترة طويلة ورفع الفائدة يشجع على طلب العملة من الاشخاص والمستثمرين والاجانب ولذلك طلب العملة اكثر من عرضها فتقوى 10 - مؤشر معدل البطالة قد يزيد اذا قامت الدولة بتحديد قيمة الرواتب لقطاع ما ، لماذا؟ مثال على ذلك اذا طلبت مؤسسة ما توظيف 300 عامل بمرتب 250 دولار ولكن الدولة خرجت بقرار ان المرتبات لا تقل عن 500 دولار فهذا يؤدي الى توظيف نصف عدد العمال ب 500 دولار  11 - هل يمكن ان يكون الميزان التجاري صفر ومتى يحدث ذلك؟ ممكن اذا تساوت قيمة الصادرات مع قيمة الواردات 12 - ما اهمية مؤشر الميزان التجاري للعملة؟ يقوي العملة 13 - هل تدخل قيمة الخدمات في الدولة في حساب الناتج المحلي الاجمالي؟ نعم تدخل  14 - ما قيمة مؤشر GDP التي يعتبر فيها ان الاقتصاد جيد؟ الخبراء يعتبرون 2% الى 205% تعتبر نسبة جيدة وتشير الى اقتصاد قوي متوازن 15 - عرف مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة واذكر لماذا يعتبر من أهم المؤشرات؟ يعني البيع بالقطعة في المحلات التجارية وهو لمعرفة قوة الطلب على الشراء وهذا يزيد من الانتاج ايا يؤدي لاقتناء الناس السلع بدل العملة فتقل العملة فتقوى 16 - ما الفرق بين الناتج الاجمالي المحلي والناتج الاجمالي الوطني؟ الناتج المحلي الاجمالي هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية من المنتجات المحلية والخدمات في الدولة الناتج الاجمالي الوطني هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن منتجات وطنية خارج الدولة  هو 17 -ما علاقة مؤشر اسعار المستهلك بالتضخم؟ قيمته تدل على مستوى التغير في التضخم 18 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ومؤشر اسعار المنتج؟ وهل هناك علاقة بينهما وبين مؤشر ثقة المستهلك؟ مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هو مقياس لمعدل الاسعار لمجموعة من السلع في الدولة مؤشر اسعار المنتج هو مقياس معدل السعر لمجموعة من المنتجات في الدولة بالطبع يوجد علاقة بينهما وبيم ثقة المستهلك لان مؤشر ثقة المستهلك يقيس تقة ورضا المستهلك بالمنتجات فمتى ما كان عاليا يدل على انتاج اكثر وهذ اقتصاد اقوى 19 - في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية هل تستثنى الرواتب الخاصة بقطاع الزراعة فقط ام هناك قطاعات اخرى ايضاً؟ هذا المؤشر يقيس التغيرات التي تحدث في رواتب العمال والموظفين مدفوعي الاجر مثل الموظفيين الحكوميين وموظفوا المنازل ومظفوا المنظمات الخيرية 20 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة و مؤشر مبيعات البيوت الحالية مبينا تأثير كل منهما على العملة؟ مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة اي مقياس المباني الجديدة اي المنازل الجديدة مؤشر البيوت الحالية يقيس مبيعات البيوت القديمة والتي تم شرءها من قبل واعادة بيعها والمؤشران ارتفاعهما يقوي من العملة ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت واسف على اطالة بعض الاسئلة وارجو منك شاكرا تصحيح الاخطاء

----------


## المتداول هناك

إجابة السؤال الأول:   1 - هل تنخفض عملة دولة ما اذا ارتفعت الاسعار في الدولة ولماذا؟  اذا ارتفعت الاسعار في الدولة فهذا يعني وجود تضخم بنسبة ما والغالب ان تنخفض قيمة العملة نتيجة لذلك.  اتمنى مشاركتكم في الإجابة على الاسئلة قبل  طرح الدرس التالي  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  استاذ احمد لا يسعني الا ان اقول بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وادخلك فسيح جناته بحمد الله قرات موضوعك كامل من يومين ولحسن الحظ قراتي اتت مع عودتك بعد غياب طويل و ان شاء الله يكون غايبك لك فيه كل خير ساجيب عن الاسئلة المطروحة حسب قراتي الاولى المبدئية للدروس    1 - هل تنخفض عملة دولة ما اذا ارتفعت الاسعار في الدولة ولماذا؟ بالطبع تنخفض لان زيادة الاسعار يعني بداية تضخم وتنخفض العملة توجه الاشخاص والمستثمرين لشراء الاراضي والذهب لحفظ العملة وشراء عملة لدولة ذو اقثصاد اكثر ولذلك يزيد عرض العملة ويقل الطلب عليها فتضعف 2 - ما علاقة التضخم بالاسعار و ما تأثيره على عملة الدولة؟ التضخم يعني ارتفاع الاسعر او غلاء الاسعر وتاثيره يضعف عملة الدولة 3 - هل تستفيد الدولة اذا قامت بتصدير منتجاتها اثناء ارتفاع معدلات التضخم في الدولة؟ ولماذا؟ لا تستفيد لان عملتها ضعيفة والدولة المستوردة هي المستفيدة لانها تشتري بعملة الدولة المصدرة 4 - لماذا تلجأ الدولة لتخفيض الفائدة وما أثر ذلك على العملة؟ لتشجيع الاشخاص والمستثميرن على الاقتراض اي لتحريك وتقوية الاقتصاد في البلد وذلك يقوي العملة لفترة قصيرة  5 - كم قيمة للمؤشر الاقتصادي وما هي القيمة الأهم بينها؟ 3 قيم والاهم القيمة الفعلية 6 - هل من الممكن ان تتأثر العملة بمؤشر اقتصادي قبل اعلان قيمته ولماذا؟ ممكن تتاثر وذلك لتوقع الخبرا والمحللين الاقتصاديين بقيمة المؤشر 7 - عرف التقويم الاقتصادي و بين ما الفائدة منه؟ هو تقويم يشمل المؤشرات والاخبار الاقتصادية التي تؤثر على العملات المهمة ويشمل على ساماء المؤشرات والاخبار ودرجة الاهمية وتاريخ ووقت حدوث الخبر والقيمة السابقة والمتوقعة والفعلية والفائدة معرفة اوقات المؤشرت لرسم تصور بحركة العملة 8 - مؤشر Interest Rate هو من أهم المؤشرات ، ما قيمته الأخيرة بالنسبة للدولار؟  يمكنك الحصول على قيمة المؤشر عن طريق البحث هنا في المنتدى او في بعض المواقع المختصة بالفوركس والتقويم الاقتصادي بالذات.   9 - لماذا تقوى العملة اذا ما رفعت الدولة نسبة الفائدة. نسبة الفائدة عالية يعني اقتصاد قوي للدولة والعملة قوية لفترة طويلة ورفع الفائدة يشجع على طلب العملة من الاشخاص والمستثمرين والاجانب ولذلك طلب العملة اكثر من عرضها فتقوى  10 - مؤشر معدل البطالة قد يزيد اذا قامت الدولة بتحديد قيمة الرواتب لقطاع ما ، لماذا؟  مثال على ذلك اذا طلبت مؤسسة ما توظيف 300 عامل بمرتب 250 دولار ولكن الدولة خرجت بقرار ان المرتبات لا تقل عن 500 دولار فهذا يؤدي الى توظيف نصف عدد العمال ب 500 دولار   11 - هل يمكن ان يكون الميزان التجاري صفر ومتى يحدث ذلك؟ ممكن اذا تساوت قيمة الصادرات مع قيمة الواردات  12 - ما اهمية مؤشر الميزان التجاري للعملة؟ يقوي العملة   ولكن كيف؟  13 - هل تدخل قيمة الخدمات في الدولة في حساب الناتج المحلي الاجمالي؟ نعم تدخل   14 - ما قيمة مؤشر GDP التي يعتبر فيها ان الاقتصاد جيد؟ الخبراء يعتبرون 2% الى 205% تعتبر نسبة جيدة وتشير الى اقتصاد قوي متوازن  15 - عرف مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة واذكر لماذا يعتبر من أهم المؤشرات؟ يعني البيع بالقطعة في المحلات التجارية وهو لمعرفة قوة الطلب على الشراء وهذا يزيد من الانتاج ايا يؤدي لاقتناء الناس السلع بدل العملة فتقل العملة فتقوى  16 - ما الفرق بين الناتج الاجمالي المحلي والناتج الاجمالي الوطني؟ الناتج المحلي الاجمالي هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية من المنتجات المحلية والخدمات في الدولة الناتج الاجمالي الوطني هو اجمالي الايرادات المالية الناتجة عن منتجات وطنية خارج الدولة  هو 17 -ما علاقة مؤشر اسعار المستهلك بالتضخم؟ قيمته تدل على مستوى التغير في التضخم  18 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ومؤشر اسعار المنتج؟ وهل هناك علاقة بينهما وبين مؤشر ثقة المستهلك؟ مؤشر اسعار المستهلك هو مقياس لمعدل الاسعار لمجموعة من السلع في الدولة مؤشر اسعار المنتج هو مقياس معدل السعر لمجموعة من المنتجات في الدولة بالطبع يوجد علاقة بينهما وبيم ثقة المستهلك لان مؤشر ثقة المستهلك يقيس تقة ورضا المستهلك بالمنتجات فمتى ما كان عاليا يدل على انتاج اكثر وهذ اقتصاد اقوى  19 - في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية هل تستثنى الرواتب الخاصة بقطاع الزراعة فقط ام هناك قطاعات اخرى ايضاً؟ هذا المؤشر يقيس التغيرات التي تحدث في رواتب العمال والموظفين مدفوعي الاجر مثل الموظفيين الحكوميين وموظفوا المنازل ومظفوا المنظمات الخيرية  راجع اجابة هذا السؤال  20 - ما الفرق بين مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة و مؤشر مبيعات البيوت الحالية مبينا تأثير كل منهما على العملة؟ مؤشر المشاريع السكنية الجديدة اي مقياس المباني الجديدة اي المنازل الجديدة مؤشر البيوت الحالية يقيس مبيعات البيوت القديمة والتي تم شرءها من قبل واعادة بيعها والمؤشران ارتفاعهما يقوي من العملة ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت واسف على اطالة بعض الاسئلة وارجو منك شاكرا تصحيح الاخطاء

  اخي العزيز الساحر ، سحرت قلبي بإجاباتك وما شاء الله عليك و بصراحة شئ يثلج الصدر   اسعدتني اسعد الله ايامك   توجد بعض الملاحظات في الاقتباس   اتمنى استمرارك معنا اخي الفاضل   مع فائق ودي واحترامي   همسة: مشاكتي السابقة تزامنت مع مشاركتك ولكن زيادة الخير خيرين

----------


## الساحر

اخي العزيز احمد شكرا لك على ردك وتجاوبك معي وساحاول الاجابة على الاسئلة التي عليها ملاحظات  8 - مؤشر Interest Rate هو من أهم المؤشرات ، ما قيمته الأخيرة بالنسبة للدولار؟ قيمته الاخيرة 0.25% 12 - ما اهمية مؤشر الميزان التجاري للعملة؟ الميزان التجاري هو الفرق بين ايرادات الصادرات ومصروفات الواردات لفترة معينة يعني لو كان ايرادات الصادرات للولايات المتحدة 70 مليار ومصروفات الواردات 50 مليار يعني الميزان التجاري 30 مليار دولار ربح وفي هه الحالة يسمى الميزان التجاري فائض تجاري وهذا يدل ان الصادرات قوية وهذا يعني انتاج جيد للدولة ومعدل بطالة اقل ايضا ولا ننسى الدولة المستوردة تشتري بعملة الدولة المصدرة كل هذ الاسباب تؤدي الى قوة العملة اما اذا كان مصروفات الورادات اعلى من ايرادات الصادرات فالميزان التجاري يسمى عجز تجاري وهذا يؤدي على عكس ما قلته عن الفائض التجاري يعني ضعف العملة 19 - في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية هل تستثنى الرواتب الخاصة بقطاع الزراعة فقط ام هناك قطاعات اخرى ايضاً؟ هذا المؤشر يقيس التغيرات التي تحدث في رواتب العمال والموظفين مدفوعي الاجر  ويستثنى من هذا المؤشر العاملين بقطاع الزراعة والموظفيين الحكوميين وموظفوا المنازل ومظفوا المنظمات الخيرية

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي العزيز احمد شكرا لك على ردك وتجاوبك معي وساحاول الاجابة على الاسئلة التي عليها ملاحظات  8 - مؤشر Interest Rate هو من أهم المؤشرات ، ما قيمته الأخيرة بالنسبة للدولار؟ قيمته الاخيرة 0.25% 12 - ما اهمية مؤشر الميزان التجاري للعملة؟ الميزان التجاري هو الفرق بين ايرادات الصادرات ومصروفات الواردات لفترة معينة يعني لو كان ايرادات الصادرات للولايات المتحدة 70 مليار ومصروفات الواردات 50 مليار يعني الميزان التجاري 30 مليار دولار ربح وفي هه الحالة يسمى الميزان التجاري فائض تجاري وهذا يدل ان الصادرات قوية وهذا يعني انتاج جيد للدولة ومعدل بطالة اقل ايضا ولا ننسى الدولة المستوردة تشتري بعملة الدولة المصدرة كل هذ الاسباب تؤدي الى قوة العملة اما اذا كان مصروفات الورادات اعلى من ايرادات الصادرات فالميزان التجاري يسمى عجز تجاري وهذا يؤدي على عكس ما قلته عن الفائض التجاري يعني ضعف العملة 19 - في مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية هل تستثنى الرواتب الخاصة بقطاع الزراعة فقط ام هناك قطاعات اخرى ايضاً؟ هذا المؤشر يقيس التغيرات التي تحدث في رواتب العمال والموظفين مدفوعي الاجر  ويستثنى من هذا المؤشر العاملين بقطاع الزراعة والموظفيين الحكوميين وموظفوا المنازل ومظفوا المنظمات الخيرية

  ما شاء الله عليك اخي العزيز الساحر   اشكرك على الاهتمام وعلى حسن المتابعة وبصراحة 10/10  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

الاخوة الأعزاء سنواصل معا شرح باقي دروس هذه الدورة التعليمية عن التحليل الاساسي    وبعد قليل درس جديد إن شاء الله    فائق تحياتي

----------


## الساحر

متابعين معاك ياغالي وبالتوفيق

----------


## average

حمد الله علي السلامة ، والله انا كنت من وقت للتاني اشوف يمكن تكون بتكمل الموضوع ، و اليوم كانت احلي مفاجأة اني وجد الموضوع ف الصفحة الاولي، انا اتعلمت كتير من موضوعك ده بالرغم اني دائما من المتابعين في صمت لاكن الفرحة خلتني  لازم ارحب بعودتك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> متابعين معاك ياغالي وبالتوفيق

 متابعتك تشرفني وتسعدني اخي الحبيب الساحر  مشكور وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## المتداول هناك

> حمد الله علي السلامة ، والله انا كنت من وقت للتاني اشوف يمكن تكون بتكمل الموضوع ، و اليوم كانت احلي مفاجأة اني وجد الموضوع ف الصفحة الاولي، انا اتعلمت كتير من موضوعك ده بالرغم اني دائما من المتابعين في صمت لاكن الفرحة خلتني  لازم ارحب بعودتك

  الله يسلمك ويخليك اخي الحبيب   واشكرك على كلماتك ومشاعرك ومتابعتك   وها نحن مجددا معا لنكمل هذه الدورة التعليمية الهامة في عالم الفوركس   فائق احترامي وتقديري لك اخي الغالي

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين    رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- نسبة الفائدة   رابط الدرس السادس - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة   رابط الدرس السابع - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الرابع  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الخامس  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء السادس  
درسنا فيما سبق المؤشرات الاقتصادية  التالية: 
1 - مؤشر نسبة الفائدة Interest Rate 
2 - معدل البطالة Unemployment Rate 
3 - الميزان التجاري Trade Balance 
4 - الناتج المحلي الإجمالي GDP
Gross Domestic Product 
5 - مبيعات التجزئة Retail Sale 
6 - الناتج الوطني الإجمالي GNP
Gross National Product  
7 - مؤشر أسعار المستهلك CPI
Consumer Price Index 
8 - مؤشر ثقة المستهلك 
Consumer Confidence  
9 - مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية NFP
Non-Farm Payrolls 
10 - المشاريع السكنية الجديدة
New Home Sales 
11 - مبيعات البيوت الحالية 
Exciting Home Sales 
واليوم بعون الله سنكمل شرح بعض المؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة الأخرى ونبدأ بـ   12 - مؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة PHSI Pending Home Sales Index 
هذا المؤشر عبارة عن مقياس لعدد المباني السكنية التي تم توقيع عقود لها ، اي انها مباني تحت الانجاز ولم يستلمها اصحابها بعد. 
فكل عقد يوقع لشراء بيت او شقة لعائلة واحد يعتبر اضافة لمؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة ، وبالطبع فإنه كلما ارتفعت قيمة هذا المؤشر كلما اتضح ان الناس لديهم الامكانية لشراء بيوت جديدة وهذا يعكس الحالة الاقتصادية الجيدة لهم. 
فالشخص لن يقدم على توقيع عقد شراء بيت جديد الا اذا كان قادرا على الشراء وما دام الشخص قادرا على شراء بيت جديد فإن وضعه الاقتصادي جيد.  وبهذا فإن ارتفاع هذا المؤشر يدل على حالة اقتصادية جيدة للمواطنين 
والعكس صحيح  
انخفاض قيمة هذا المؤشر يعني ان بعض او معظم المواطنين اصبحوا غير قادرين على شراء بيوت جديدة وهذا طبعا من الارجح بسبب وضعهم الاقتصادي السيء. 
يحسب المؤشر على هيئة نسبة مئوية تعبر عن زيادة العقود او نقصانها ويصدر هذا المؤشر شهريا  
على سبيل المثال : 
آخر قيمة لهذا المؤشر بالنسبة للدولار كانت 6.7% واعلن عنها الخميس الماضي الموافق 2/6/2009 في الوقت الذي كانت القيمة المتوقعة هي 0.4% منخفضة عن القيمة السابقة وهي 3.2%  
اي ان القيمة الفعلية (6.7%) جائت مرتفعة عن القيمة المتوقعة (0.4%) بشكل كبير وهذا بالطبع ينعكس على العملة بشكل جيد. 
اما القيم الاسبق للمؤشر بالنسبة للدولار فهي كانت كما يلي: 
4/5/2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 3.2% 
1/4/2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 2.1% 
4/3/2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 7.7% -  
ونلاحظ ان قيمة المؤشر في ارتفاع شهر بعد شهر ( و لا ادري لماذا توقع خبراء الاقتصاد القيمة السابقة 0.4 منخفضة بهذا الشكل )  
وهذا يدل على ان مبيعات المباني السكنية في ازدياد والاقبال على توقيع العقود في ازدياد اي ان الوضع الاقتصادي لدى المواطنين في تحسن مستمر   ولكن في نفس الوقت قد يعني ذلك امور اخرى وهي 
1 - ربما يقبل المواطنون على شراء المباني السكنية كعقارات اي تخلصا من العملة التي اصبحت مهددة او ضعيفة  
2 - ربما يقبل المواطنون على شراء المباني لأن الاقتراض افضل ايسر فنسبة الفائدة اقل ما يمكن و العملة نسبة عرضها اكبر من الطلب عليها وبالتالي فإن شراء المباني السكنية هو قرار سليم في هذا الوقت 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو:  ما الفرق بين مؤشر المباني السكنية الجديدة و مؤشر المباني السكنية الحالية مع مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة؟ 
الفرق اتوقع ان الجميع اكتشفه وهو ان هذا المؤشر يحسب نسبة التغير في عقود شراء المنازل 
بينما مؤشر المباني السكنية الجديدة يهتم بالمباني السكنية الجديدة اي التي تم بناءها واستلامها من قبل اصحابها  
ومؤشر المباني السكنية الحالية ( القديمة ) فهو يهتم بالمنازل القديمة ،  اي المسكونة ، ( مسكونة بشر مش جن ) التي يبيعها اصحابها. 
اي ان  
 قبل السكن : مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة  
عند السكن : مؤشر المباني السكنية الجديدة 
وبعد السكن : مؤشر المباني السكنية الحالية  
وهناك سؤال آخر يطرح نفسه ايضاً وهو:  ما هذا الاهتمام الشديد بالمباني وهل هي مهمة لهذه الدرجة بالنسبة لقياس الوضع الاقتصادي؟ 
في الواقع نعم ، المباني السكنية تعتبر مقياس رائع لمعرفة الحالة الاقتصادية في الدولة لأسباب عديدة ذكرتها عند شرح مؤشر المباني الجديدة  
وبإختصار لبناء مسكن يجب ان يكون هناك مشتري لديه المال الكافي للشراء ..و يجب ان تتوفر القروض المصرفية .. و يجب ان تتوفر الايدي العاملة .. و يجب ان تتوفر مواد ومعدات البناء .. و يجب ان تتوفر لوازم المسكن كافة .. الخ. 
وهذا كله بالطبع يعتمد على الوضع الاقتصادي في الدولة فلو كانت هذه الامور صعب الحصول عليها لغلاء سعرها او لعدم توفرها فهذا يعني صعوبة في البناء مما يعني ارتفاع اسعار المنازل مما يعني عدم قدرة معظم المواطنين على الشراء وبالتالي فإن الوضع الاقتصادي يقال عنه انه سيء  
والعكس صحيح بالطبع  
انتهى هذا المؤشر وانتهى هذا الدرس الذي احببت ان يكون خفيفا عليكم لزيادة شهية الدارس و الى ان نلتقي في الدرس القادم اترككم مع هذا السؤال:  في توقعك ، هل ممكن أن تعتبر قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة جيدة مع انها اصغر من القيمة السابقة او من المتوقعة؟ 
مع فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## الساحر

هل ممكن أن تعتبر قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة جيدة مع انها اصغر من القيمة السابقة او من المتوقعة؟ ممكن تعتبر جيدة وذلك في حالة اذا كان الوضع الاقتصادي سيء للدولة والدولة خفضت من نسبة الفائدة  وهذا يؤدي الى ان الافراد يستبدلوا العملة بشراء المساكن ويستفيدوا من القروض لان نسبة الفائدة قلت  ومثال ذلك في حالة وضع اقتصادي سيء فالافراد تتخلص من العملة بشراء المنازل فياتي المؤشر عالي في شهر 3 مثلا وفي شهر 4 اعلى وشهر 5 اعلى ثم ياتي في شهر 6 وينخفض المؤشر نتيجة لزيادة نسبة الفائدة فالافراد تتوقف عن شراء المنازل واخذ القروض وتضع اموالها في البنوك للاستفادة من نسبة الفائدة فتقل العملة ويزيد طلبها فيقوى الاقتصاد ففي هذه الحالة لو اتى المؤشر اقل من السابق والمتوقع يعتبر جيد

----------


## المتداول هناك

> هل ممكن أن تعتبر قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة جيدة مع انها اصغر من القيمة السابقة او من المتوقعة؟ ممكن تعتبر جيدة وذلك في حالة اذا كان الوضع الاقتصادي سيء للدولة والدولة خفضت من نسبة الفائدة  وهذا يؤدي الى ان الافراد يستبدلوا العملة بشراء المساكن ويستفيدوا من القروض لان نسبة الفائدة قلت  ومثال ذلك في حالة وضع اقتصادي سيء فالافراد تتخلص من العملة بشراء المنازل فياتي المؤشر عالي في شهر 3 مثلا وفي شهر 4 اعلى وشهر 5 اعلى ثم ياتي في شهر 6 وينخفض المؤشر نتيجة لزيادة نسبة الفائدة فالافراد تتوقف عن شراء المنازل واخذ القروض وتضع اموالها في البنوك للاستفادة من نسبة الفائدة فتقل العملة ويزيد طلبها فيقوى الاقتصاد ففي هذه الحالة لو اتى المؤشر اقل من السابق والمتوقع يعتبر جيد

  سيناريو جميل اخي العزيز الساحر   لنرى أولا أراء المزيد من المتابعين   فائق تحياتي

----------


## الساحر

انا في الانتظار يا غالي

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> في توقعك ، هل ممكن أن تعتبر قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة جيدة مع انها اصغر من القيمة السابقة او من المتوقعة؟

 أسعدني كثيراَ أخي أحمد وجود درس جديد في الموضوع من بعد طول غياب  أما بالنسبة للسؤال : فأتصور انه من الممكن ذلك فصدور النسبة الجديدة أقل من سابقاتها ممكن أن يعبر عن إبتعاد الأفراد عن الإستثمار في العقارات (بعد أن كانو يستثمرون فيها بأعتبارها ملاذ آمن للمتاجرة في ضل عملة مهددة أو ضعيفة) فهذا الإبتعاد يمكن أن يعبر عن إتجاه الأفراد الى شراء العمله نتيجة ظروف التحسن والإستقرار اللإقتصادي والإستفادة من نسبة الفائدة المرتفعة نتيجة زيادة الطلب على العملة لأن الأقتصاد مستقر وزيادة الطلب يؤدي الى تقوية العملة والعملة القوية تعني إقتصاد قوي

----------


## average

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في توقعك ، هل ممكن أن تعتبر قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة جيدة مع انها اصغر من القيمة السابقة او من المتوقعة؟

 [JUSTIFY]  
 قبل ما أجاوب علي السؤال خلينا نشوف أيه اسباب توقيع عقد شراء منزل جديد؟ 
 1- معايا شوية فلوس والعائد من البنوك ضعيف و البورصات واقعة فبحاول ان أذهب الي استثمار أمن وبعيد المدي. خصوصا لو فوائد البنوك علي القروض منخفضة جدا. 
2- ممعايش فلوس نتيجة أنخفاض الدخل و كمحاول لتقليل أقصاط المنزل خصوصا لو معدلات البطالة في تزايد و ا حتمال اسيب الشغل قريبا. 
و طبعا في كل الحالات هناك مصروفات مصاحبة لشراء منزل جديد يعني شوية انتعاش للسوق لاكنها ليست دليل علي تحسن الوضع الاقتصادي للدولة. 
الأن أجابة السؤال: لا أ عتبر المؤشر جيد لو كان أقل من المتوقع.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أسعدني كثيراَ أخي أحمد وجود درس جديد في الموضوع من بعد طول غياب  أما بالنسبة للسؤال : فأتصور انه من الممكن ذلك فصدور النسبة الجديدة أقل من سابقاتها ممكن أن يعبر عن إبتعاد الأفراد عن الإستثمار في العقارات (بعد أن كانو يستثمرون فيها بأعتبارها ملاذ آمن للمتاجرة في ضل عملة مهددة أو ضعيفة) فهذا الإبتعاد يمكن أن يعبر عن إتجاه الأفراد الى شراء العمله نتيجة ظروف التحسن والإستقرار اللإقتصادي والإستفادة من نسبة الفائدة المرتفعة نتيجة زيادة الطلب على العملة لأن الأقتصاد مستقر وزيادة الطلب يؤدي الى تقوية العملة والعملة القوية تعني إقتصاد قوي

  الله يسعد ايامك اخي الغالي اسلام وسعيد برؤية مشاركاتك من جديد  بالنسبة للاجابة فأنتظر قليلا مناقشة السؤال بعد رؤية سيناريوهات اخرى.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> [justify]  
>  قبل ما أجاوب علي السؤال خلينا نشوف أيه اسباب توقيع عقد شراء منزل جديد؟ 
>  1- معايا شوية فلوس والعائد من البنوك ضعيف و البورصات واقعة فبحاول ان أذهب الي استثمار أمن وبعيد المدي. خصوصا لو فوائد البنوك علي القروض منخفضة جدا. 
> 2- ممعايش فلوس نتيجة أنخفاض الدخل و كمحاول لتقليل أقصاط المنزل خصوصا لو معدلات البطالة في تزايد و ا حتمال اسيب الشغل قريبا. 
> و طبعا في كل الحالات هناك مصروفات مصاحبة لشراء منزل جديد يعني شوية انتعاش للسوق لاكنها ليست دليل علي تحسن الوضع الاقتصادي للدولة. 
> الأن أجابة السؤال: لا أ عتبر المؤشر جيد لو كان أقل من المتوقع.

  اخي الغالي افريج اشكرك على مشاركتك   ونقاش جاد وجيد للسؤال ..  تابع معنا لرؤية آراء المزيد ..   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

هناك عدة سيناريوهات 
1-معدل الفائدة ارتفع والثقة في الاقتصاد ارتفعت فزادت الودائع وقل معها الطلب علئ المنازل 
2-ارتفاع اسعار المنازل وبالتالئ معها التضخم السعري كنتيجة حتمية وبالتالئ رفع الفائدة معها وهذا يعتبر جيد 
3-ازدهار في المجال الاقتصادي الاخر كسوق الاسهم مثلا مما يجذب السيولة ويعنئ هذا مؤشر جيد كذلك 
هذه محاولاتئ 
لك كل الود والتقدير وموضوع ممتاز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

سؤال لو سمحت 
قيمه مؤشر المبانى مثلا 3% 
النسبه دى جاءت بقمسه ايه على ايه؟

----------


## المتداول هناك

> هناك عدة سيناريوهات 
> 1-معدل الفائدة ارتفع والثقة في الاقتصاد ارتفعت فزادت الودائع وقل معها الطلب علئ المنازل 
> 2-ارتفاع اسعار المنازل وبالتالئ معها التضخم السعري كنتيجة حتمية وبالتالئ رفع الفائدة معها وهذا يعتبر جيد 
> 3-ازدهار في المجال الاقتصادي الاخر كسوق الاسهم مثلا مما يجذب السيولة ويعنئ هذا مؤشر جيد كذلك 
> هذه محاولاتئ 
> لك كل الود والتقدير وموضوع ممتاز .

  سيناريوهات محتملة   مشكور على المشاركة اخي العزيز عرابي   ومتابعتك اثراء للبرنامج لا شك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سؤال لو سمحت 
> قيمه مؤشر المبانى مثلا 3% 
> النسبه دى جاءت بقمسه ايه على ايه؟

 اهلا باخي العزيز هشام ومشكور على المشاركة  بالنسبة للنسبة فهي بقسمة عدد العقود للشهر الحالي على عدد عقود الشهر السابق    فائق تحياتي

----------


## نجم برقة

> سيناريوهات محتملة   مشكور على المشاركة اخي العزيز عرابي   ومتابعتك اثراء للبرنامج لا شك   فائق تحياتي

 سلام الله عليك اخي العزيز احمد .. فقط احببت الدخول للسلام  همسة: اعتذر لعدم الاتصال لحضور بعض الضيوف من دولة عصر الجماهير, لرؤية دبي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> سلام الله عليك اخي العزيز احمد .. فقط احببت الدخول للسلام  همسة: اعتذر لعدم الاتصال لحضور بعض الضيوف من دولة عصر الجماهير, لرؤية دبي

  وعليك السلام و مرحب بيك يالغالي في اي وقت    همسة: آنسوك ضيوف العظمى

----------


## average

> اهلا باخي العزيز هشام ومشكور على المشاركة  بالنسبة للنسبة فهي بقسمة عدد العقود للشهر الحالي على عدد عقود الشهر السابق    فائق تحياتي

 أستاذ أحمد: هل هذا معناه أن هذا المؤشر لا يمكن أن يعطي نتيجة سالبة ( -) ؟

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

ماشاء الله
نشاط كبير يا ابو حميد
بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> أستاذ أحمد: هل هذا معناه أن هذا المؤشر لا يمكن أن يعطي نتيجة سالبة ( -) ؟

  أحييك اخي افريج على المتابعة والاهتمام الملحوظ  بالنسبة لقيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة فهي عبارة عن نسبة مئوية و تكون سالبة في حالة كانت القيمة الحالية ( الشهر الحالي ) للمؤشر اقل من القيمة السابقة ( الشهر السابق )  وتكون قيمة المؤشر موجبة في حالة كانت القيمة الحالية للمؤشر اكبر من القيمة السابقة.  ولو القيت نظرة على قيم المؤشر لثلاث اشهر سابقة ( المذكورة في الدرس ) لوجدت ان قيمة شهر مارس كانت سالبة.  اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت لك ما تقصد   مع فائق تحياتي واحترامي الشديدين

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ماشاء الله
> نشاط كبير يا ابو حميد
> بارك الله فيك

  وفيك بارك الله اخي الغالي احمد   وبصراحة انا اتفائل بوجودك في الموضوع فأنت شخص مميز و مشاركاتك مميزة و ايضا نشاطك مميز   ما شاء الله عليك ( نمسك الخشب )   فائق التحيات والامنيات

----------


## ابن سيناء

> 12 - مؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة PHSI Pending Home Sales Index 
> هذا المؤشر عبارة عن مقياس لعدد المباني السكنية التي تم توقيع عقود لها ، اي انها مباني تحت الانجاز ولم يستلمها اصحابها بعد. 
> فكل عقد يوقع لشراء بيت او شقة لعائلة واحد يعتبر اضافة لمؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة ، وبالطبع فإنه كلما ارتفعت قيمة هذا المؤشر كلما اتضح ان الناس لديهم الامكانية لشراء بيوت جديدة وهذا يعكس الحالة الاقتصادية الجيدة لهم. 
> فالشخص لن يقدم على توقيع عقد شراء بيت جديد الا اذا كان قادرا على الشراء وما دام الشخص قادرا على شراء بيت جديد فإن وضعه الاقتصادي جيد.  وبهذا فإن ارتفاع هذا المؤشر يدل على حالة اقتصادية جيدة للمواطنين 
> والعكس صحيح  
> انخفاض قيمة هذا المؤشر يعني ان بعض او معظم المواطنين اصبحوا غير قادرين على شراء بيوت جديدة وهذا طبعا من الارجح بسبب وضعهم الاقتصادي السيء. 
> يحسب المؤشر على هيئة نسبة مئوية تعبر عن زيادة العقود او نقصانها ويصدر هذا المؤشر شهريا  
> على سبيل المثال : 
> آخر قيمة لهذا المؤشر بالنسبة للدولار كانت 6.7% واعلن عنها الخميس الماضي الموافق 2/6/2009 في الوقت الذي كانت القيمة المتوقعة هي 0.4% منخفضة عن القيمة السابقة وهي 3.2%  
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
لا اخفى اعجابى بالموضوع وبطريقة النقاش وبالأسلوب المستحدث فى سؤال وجواب لتعميق الفهم / ماشاء الله حاجه تفرح والله ربنا يبارك . 
ارجو ان تقبلونى ضيفا عليكم ولو تكرمتم لى بعض التساؤلات :
1- هو فيه كام دوله بتعمل مؤشر للوحدات السكنيه المتوقع بيعها او اللى حتسكن او ..... الخ ؟ اقصد الدول صاحبة العملات الرئيسيه ؟
2 - همه عندهم مؤشر بيقول كام وحده مبنيه ومش ساكنه  هو ده " الوحدات المعلقه "؟ او كام وحده مش متأجره ؟ او فى كام وحده متاخد عليها رهن عقارى ومعروضه للبيع ومش لاقى اللى يشتريها ؟ ولا الحاجات دى كلها معمول حسابها فى ا لمؤشر ده  وازاى ؟
3- فى حاجه انا مش فاهمها وعاوز افهمها احنا عندنا فى بلدانا العربيه تلال من العقارات اللى مش لاقيها اللى يشتريها فى دبى ومصر وفى اماكن آخرى تلال بمعنى الكلمه والشركات مش لاقيه تبيع وكمان الغريبه ان الشركات مش بتبطل بناء ؟ حاجه غريبه ازاى مش لاقيين يبيعوا وازاى مش بيبطلوا بناء ؟وفى نفس الوقت منقدرش نقول مثلا ان مصر حالتها الإقتصاديه كويسه مثلا علشان فيها مبانى كتير بتتطلع كل يوم  ؟ بصراحه انا مش فاهم !! هى امريكا كده برده ؟ عندهم راكد من العقارات غير المسوق ولا كله ساكن وبيعدوا بس اللى عقوده بتتمضى جديد ويطلعوه فى مؤشر ؟
4- حضرتك مش شايف تناقض بين ارتفاع مؤشر البطاله اللى بيدلنا الآلاف كل شهر بتترمى فى الشارع وبتتسرح من شغلها وبين ارتفاع هذا المؤشر ؟ يعنى منين مش لاقيين شغل ووظائف بتتلغى وفى نفس الوقت عقود عقارات جديده بتتمضى وناس عاوزه تسكن ؟ 
اعتذر عن الإطاله ولكم منى ارق تحيه

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم 
> لا اخفى اعجابى بالموضوع وبطريقة النقاش وبالأسلوب المستحدث فى سؤال وجواب لتعميق الفهم / ماشاء الله حاجه تفرح والله ربنا يبارك . 
> ارجو ان تقبلونى ضيفا عليكم ولو تكرمتم لى بعض التساؤلات :
> 1- هو فيه كام دوله بتعمل مؤشر للوحدات السكنيه المتوقع بيعها او اللى حتسكن او ..... الخ ؟ اقصد الدول صاحبة العملات الرئيسيه ؟
> 2 - همه عندهم مؤشر بيقول كام وحده مبنيه ومش ساكنه  هو ده " الوحدات المعلقه "؟ او كام وحده مش متأجره ؟ او فى كام وحده متاخد عليها رهن عقارى ومعروضه للبيع ومش لاقى اللى يشتريها ؟ ولا الحاجات دى كلها معمول حسابها فى ا لمؤشر ده  وازاى ؟
> 3- فى حاجه انا مش فاهمها وعاوز افهمها احنا عندنا فى بلدانا العربيه تلال من العقارات اللى مش لاقيها اللى يشتريها فى دبى ومصر وفى اماكن آخرى تلال بمعنى الكلمه والشركات مش لاقيه تبيع وكمان الغريبه ان الشركات مش بتبطل بناء ؟ حاجه غريبه ازاى مش لاقيين يبيعوا وازاى مش بيبطلوا بناء ؟وفى نفس الوقت منقدرش نقول مثلا ان مصر حالتها الإقتصاديه كويسه مثلا علشان فيها مبانى كتير بتتطلع كل يوم  ؟ بصراحه انا مش فاهم !! هى امريكا كده برده ؟ عندهم راكد من العقارات غير المسوق ولا كله ساكن وبيعدوا بس اللى عقوده بتتمضى جديد ويطلعوه فى مؤشر ؟
> 4- حضرتك مش شايف تناقض بين ارتفاع مؤشر البطاله اللى بيدلنا الآلاف كل شهر بتترمى فى الشارع وبتتسرح من شغلها وبين ارتفاع هذا المؤشر ؟ يعنى منين مش لاقيين شغل ووظائف بتتلغى وفى نفس الوقت عقود عقارات جديده بتتمضى وناس عاوزه تسكن ؟ 
> اعتذر عن الإطاله ولكم منى ارق تحيه

  اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز ابن سيناء والموضوع موضوعك واحنا الضيوف   بالنسبة للاسئلة التي طرحتها فأسمح لي ان اجيب عليها :  1 - بالنسبة للمؤشرات التي نتناولها معا بالشرح فمعظم الدول الكبرى ليدها هذه المؤشرات وتحرص الجهات المعنية في هذه الدول على اصدارها حسب مواعيدها المحددة مسبقا.  ومن هذا المنطلق نحن نحاول متابعتها لنعرف الوضع الاقتصادي لهذه الدول من خلال الاجندة ( المفكرة ) الاقتصادية.  2 - مؤشر الوحدات السكنية المعلقة هو مؤشر يهتم بعدد العقود الموقعة لشراء المباني السكينة المخصصة لعائلة واحدة فقط ولكن هذه المباني لم تستلم بعد وربما لم يكتمل بناؤها بعد اي ان المشترون لم يسكونها بعد.  مع ملاحظة ان هناك مؤشرات اخرى تهتم بعدد المباني السكنية الجديدة وعدد المباني السكنية القديمة التي تم اعاد بيعها من جديد وهكذا.  3 - بالنسبة لتوفر العقارات بشكل كبير في بعض الدول فهذا قد يكون نتيجة للجوء شركات العقارات الى البناء وذلك لأن العملة متوفرة ومن المتوقع انخفاض قيمتها لاسباب التدهور الاقتصادي في هذه الدول بناءا على الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية وارتفاع معدلات التضخم و ضعف العملات بشكل عام.  وعليه فإن امتلاك عقارات وان لم يكن هناك مشترين افضل من امتلاك رؤوس اموال من المتوقع ان تضعف قيمتها يوم بعد يوم وطبعا في انتظار تحسن اوضاع الافراد المالية لامتلاك هذه العقارات خاصة في ظل نسب فائدة ضعيفة نسبيا.  4 - بالنسبة لمعدلات البطالة وارتفاعها وعلاقة هذا بمؤشر المساكن المؤقتة فإن الولايات المتحدة كما هو معروف حددت نسبة فائدة تعتبر الاقل حاليا وبالتالي هذا يشجع الناس على الاقتراض من البنوك لامتلاك اشياء عينية مثل المباني السكنية وبالتالي فإن الاقبال على شراء المنازل يزيد لرغبة الناس دائما في امتلاك المنازل كاصول عينية ثابتة.  اتمني ان اكون قد اجبتك و لا تتردد في طرح اي اسئلة في اي وقت اخي الكريم   فائق تحياتي

----------


## Tato4all

حرجعلك بعد الأمتحانات ومستنى تكملة الخطة ولا نسيتها

----------


## المتداول هناك

> حرجعلك بعد الأمتحانات ومستنى تكملة الخطة ولا نسيتها

  يا اهلا بالغالي ، اتمنى وادعوا لك بالنجاح والتوفيق في امتحاناتك   ومش ناسي الخطة والدرس القادم تحت الانشاء وقريبا تراه ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابن سيناء

> 12 - مؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة PHSI Pending Home Sales Index 
> هذا المؤشر عبارة عن مقياس لعدد المباني السكنية التي تم توقيع عقود لها ، اي انها مباني تحت الانجاز ولم يستلمها اصحابها بعد. 
> فكل عقد يوقع لشراء بيت او شقة لعائلة واحد يعتبر اضافة لمؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة ، وبالطبع فإنه كلما ارتفعت قيمة هذا المؤشر كلما اتضح ان الناس لديهم الامكانية لشراء بيوت جديدة وهذا يعكس الحالة الاقتصادية الجيدة لهم. 
> فالشخص لن يقدم على توقيع عقد شراء بيت جديد الا اذا كان قادرا على الشراء وما دام الشخص قادرا على شراء بيت جديد فإن وضعه الاقتصادي جيد.  وبهذا فإن ارتفاع هذا المؤشر يدل على حالة اقتصادية جيدة للمواطنين 
> والعكس صحيح  
> انخفاض قيمة هذا المؤشر يعني ان بعض او معظم المواطنين اصبحوا غير قادرين على شراء بيوت جديدة وهذا طبعا من الارجح بسبب وضعهم الاقتصادي السيء. 
> يحسب المؤشر على هيئة نسبة مئوية تعبر عن زيادة العقود او نقصانها ويصدر هذا المؤشر شهريا  
> على سبيل المثال : 
> آخر قيمة لهذا المؤشر بالنسبة للدولار كانت 6.7% واعلن عنها الخميس الماضي الموافق 2/6/2009 في الوقت الذي كانت القيمة المتوقعة هي 0.4% منخفضة عن القيمة السابقة وهي 3.2%  
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
لا اخفى اعجابى بالموضوع وبطريقة النقاش وبالأسلوب المستحدث فى سؤال وجواب لتعميق الفهم / ماشاء الله حاجه تفرح والله ربنا يبارك . 
ارجو ان تقبلونى ضيفا عليكم ولو تكرمتم لى بعض التساؤلات :
1- هو فيه كام دوله بتعمل مؤشر للوحدات السكنيه المتوقع بيعها او اللى حتسكن او ..... الخ ؟ اقصد الدول صاحبة العملات الرئيسيه ؟
2 - همه عندهم مؤشر بيقول كام وحده مبنيه ومش ساكنه  هو ده " الوحدات المعلقه "؟ او كام وحده مش متأجره ؟ او فى كام وحده متاخد عليها رهن عقارى ومعروضه للبيع ومش لاقى اللى يشتريها ؟ ولا الحاجات دى كلها معمول حسابها فى ا لمؤشر ده  وازاى ؟
3- فى حاجه انا مش فاهمها وعاوز افهمها احنا عندنا فى بلدانا العربيه تلال من العقارات اللى مش لاقيها اللى يشتريها فى دبى ومصر وفى اماكن آخرى تلال بمعنى الكلمه والشركات مش لاقيه تبيع وكمان الغريبه ان الشركات مش بتبطل بناء ؟ حاجه غريبه ازاى مش لاقيين يبيعوا وازاى مش بيبطلوا بناء ؟وفى نفس الوقت منقدرش نقول مثلا ان مصر حالتها الإقتصاديه كويسه مثلا علشان فيها مبانى كتير بتتطلع كل يوم  ؟ بصراحه انا مش فاهم !! هى امريكا كده برده ؟ عندهم راكد من العقارات غير المسوق ولا كله ساكن وبيعدوا بس اللى عقوده بتتمضى جديد ويطلعوه فى مؤشر ؟
4- حضرتك مش شايف تناقض بين ارتفاع مؤشر البطاله اللى بيدلنا الآلاف كل شهر بتترمى فى الشارع وبتتسرح من شغلها وبين ارتفاع هذا المؤشر ؟ يعنى منين مش لاقيين شغل ووظائف بتتلغى وفى نفس الوقت عقود عقارات جديده بتتمضى وناس عاوزه تسكن ؟ 
اعتذر عن الإطاله ولكم منى ارق تحيه

----------


## ابن سيناء

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز ابن سيناء والموضوع موضوعك واحنا الضيوف  كتر الف خيرك ، انت والله اللى كريم وزوق كمان بالنسبة للاسئلة التي طرحتها فأسمح لي ان اجيب عليها :  1 - بالنسبة للمؤشرات التي نتناولها معا بالشرح فمعظم الدول الكبرى ليدها هذه المؤشرات وتحرص الجهات المعنية في هذه الدول على اصدارها حسب مواعيدها المحددة مسبقا.  ومن هذا المنطلق نحن نحاول متابعتها لنعرف الوضع الاقتصادي لهذه الدول من خلال الاجندة ( المفكرة ) الاقتصادية. طيب ايه هى اهم الدول اللى مراقبة هذا المؤشر فيها تعتبر مهمه او اساسيه ؟  2 - مؤشر الوحدات السكنية المعلقة هو مؤشر يهتم بعدد العقود الموقعة لشراء المباني السكينة المخصصة لعائلة واحدة فقط ولكن هذه المباني لم تستلم بعد وربما لم يكتمل بناؤها بعد اي ان المشترون لم يسكونها بعد.  مع ملاحظة ان هناك مؤشرات اخرى تهتم بعدد المباني السكنية الجديدة وعدد المباني السكنية القديمة التي تم اعاد بيعها من جديد وهكذا. جميل ، اعتقد ان السؤال عليها او مراقبتها بيكون من متخصصين قوى مش احنا  3 - بالنسبة لتوفر العقارات بشكل كبير في بعض الدول فهذا قد يكون نتيجة للجوء شركات العقارات الى البناء وذلك لأن العملة متوفرة ومن المتوقع انخفاض قيمتها لاسباب التدهور الاقتصادي في هذه الدول بناءا على الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية وارتفاع معدلات التضخم و ضعف العملات بشكل عام.  وعليه فإن امتلاك عقارات وان لم يكن هناك مشترين افضل من امتلاك رؤوس اموال من المتوقع ان تضعف قيمتها يوم بعد يوم وطبعا في انتظار تحسن اوضاع الافراد المالية لامتلاك هذه العقارات خاصة في ظل نسب فائدة ضعيفة نسبيا. اكيد كلامك مظبوط عندهم وفرة سيوله فبيقولوا نحطها فى مواد بناء ، بس الغريب انهم مبيعبيعوش المدن السكنيه الجديده مرطرطه شقق ومحلات ومحدش ساكن فيها كل واحد حاطط فى دماغه سعر لشقته وهو اصلا مفيش مشترى مش حقولك فى مشترى ومش عاجبه السعر لأ ده مفيش مشترى اصلا . 4 - بالنسبة لمعدلات البطالة وارتفاعها وعلاقة هذا بمؤشر المساكن المؤقتة فإن الولايات المتحدة كما هو معروف حددت نسبة فائدة تعتبر الاقل حاليا وبالتالي هذا يشجع الناس على الاقتراض من البنوك لامتلاك اشياء عينية مثل المباني السكنية وبالتالي فإن الاقبال على شراء المنازل يزيد لرغبة الناس دائما في امتلاك المنازل كاصول عينية ثابتة. الموضوع ده لسه مش فاهمه قوى برده ، مين همه الناس اللى عندها استعداد تشترى عقارات دلوقتى والدنيا حولها صعبه والناس بتمشى من شغلها مفيش حد ضامن النهارده الشهر الجاى حيبقى فين ، فى الشغل ولا بره علشان ياخد قرض ويشترى بيه بيت 
على العموم دى البيانات اللى قدامنا ومضطرين نشتغل عليها  اتمني ان اكون قد اجبتك و لا تتردد في طرح اي اسئلة في اي وقت اخي الكريم   فائق تحياتي الف الف شكر على ردك واهتمامك
لك ارق تحياتى

----------


## الساحر

عسى يكون التاخير خير لك نحن بانتظارك يا غالي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز ابن سيناء والموضوع موضوعك واحنا الضيوف  كتر الف خيرك ، انت والله اللى كريم وزوق كمان بالنسبة للاسئلة التي طرحتها فأسمح لي ان اجيب عليها :  1 - بالنسبة للمؤشرات التي نتناولها معا بالشرح فمعظم الدول الكبرى ليدها هذه المؤشرات وتحرص الجهات المعنية في هذه الدول على اصدارها حسب مواعيدها المحددة مسبقا.  ومن هذا المنطلق نحن نحاول متابعتها لنعرف الوضع الاقتصادي لهذه الدول من خلال الاجندة ( المفكرة ) الاقتصادية. طيب ايه هى اهم الدول اللى مراقبة هذا المؤشر فيها تعتبر مهمه او اساسيه ؟  نحن الى الآن نناقش المؤشرات الاقتصادية الخاصة بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، اي التي تتعلق بالدولار الامريكي ، ولكن هذا لا يمنع طبعا ان تكون لدول اخرى مثل بريطانيا و سويسرا واليابان نفس هذه المؤشرات.   2 - مؤشر الوحدات السكنية المعلقة هو مؤشر يهتم بعدد العقود الموقعة لشراء المباني السكينة المخصصة لعائلة واحدة فقط ولكن هذه المباني لم تستلم بعد وربما لم يكتمل بناؤها بعد اي ان المشترون لم يسكونها بعد.  مع ملاحظة ان هناك مؤشرات اخرى تهتم بعدد المباني السكنية الجديدة وعدد المباني السكنية القديمة التي تم اعاد بيعها من جديد وهكذا. جميل ، اعتقد ان السؤال عليها او مراقبتها بيكون من متخصصين قوى مش احنا   لا يا اخي نحن المفروض نكون من ضمن المهتمين بهذه المؤشرات لأن من قراءة قيمها نتوقع قوة أو ضعف العملات  
> 3 - بالنسبة لتوفر العقارات بشكل كبير في بعض الدول فهذا قد يكون نتيجة للجوء شركات العقارات الى البناء وذلك لأن العملة متوفرة ومن المتوقع انخفاض قيمتها لاسباب التدهور الاقتصادي في هذه الدول بناءا على الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية وارتفاع معدلات التضخم و ضعف العملات بشكل عام.  وعليه فإن امتلاك عقارات وان لم يكن هناك مشترين افضل من امتلاك رؤوس اموال من المتوقع ان تضعف قيمتها يوم بعد يوم وطبعا في انتظار تحسن اوضاع الافراد المالية لامتلاك هذه العقارات خاصة في ظل نسب فائدة ضعيفة نسبيا. اكيد كلامك مظبوط عندهم وفرة سيوله فبيقولوا نحطها فى مواد بناء ، بس الغريب انهم مبيعبيعوش المدن السكنيه الجديده مرطرطه شقق ومحلات ومحدش ساكن فيها كل واحد حاطط فى دماغه سعر لشقته وهو اصلا مفيش مشترى مش حقولك فى مشترى ومش عاجبه السعر لأ ده مفيش مشترى اصلا . 4 - بالنسبة لمعدلات البطالة وارتفاعها وعلاقة هذا بمؤشر المساكن المؤقتة فإن الولايات المتحدة كما هو معروف حددت نسبة فائدة تعتبر الاقل حاليا وبالتالي هذا يشجع الناس على الاقتراض من البنوك لامتلاك اشياء عينية مثل المباني السكنية وبالتالي فإن الاقبال على شراء المنازل يزيد لرغبة الناس دائما في امتلاك المنازل كاصول عينية ثابتة. الموضوع ده لسه مش فاهمه قوى برده ، مين همه الناس اللى عندها استعداد تشترى عقارات دلوقتى والدنيا حولها صعبه والناس بتمشى من شغلها مفيش حد ضامن النهارده الشهر الجاى حيبقى فين ، فى الشغل ولا بره علشان ياخد قرض ويشترى بيه بيت 
> على العموم دى البيانات اللى قدامنا ومضطرين نشتغل عليها  
> هناك دائما من يستطيع الحصول على قرض لشراء منزل وهي شريحة قد تكبر وقد تصغر والمؤشرات السكنية التي ناقشناها تدل على مدى اقبال الناس على شراء المنازل ولهذا تعتبر مؤشرات قوية لأنها تعكس الحالة المادية للعائلات داخل الدولة  
> اتمني ان اكون قد اجبتك و لا تتردد في طرح اي اسئلة في اي وقت اخي الكريم   فائق تحياتي الف الف شكر على ردك واهتمامك
> لك ارق تحياتى

   اخي العزيز الردود الجديدة داخل الاقتباس   مع فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## المتداول هناك

> عسى يكون التاخير خير لك نحن بانتظارك يا غالي

  اشكرك اخي العزيز الساحر على السؤال وعلى المتابعة   آسف على التأخير ولكني اوشكت على الانتهاء من معظم مشاغلي وساتفرغ عما قريب تماما لكم جميعا فهناك العديد من المواضيع ان شاء الله.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## الساحر

ونحن بالانتظار على احر من الجمر

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين     رابط الدرس الاول بعنوان لماذا التحليل الاساسي  رابط الدرس الثاني بعنوان ما هو التحليل الاساسي   رابط الدرس الثالث - مفاهيم اساسية: 1 - سياسة العرض والطلب   رابط الدرس الرابع - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- التضخم   رابط الدرس الخامس - مفاهيم اساسية: 2- نسبة الفائدة   رابط الدرس السادس - المؤشرات الاقتصادية - مقدمة   رابط الدرس السابع - التقويم الاقتصادي  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الاول  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثاني  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الثالث  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الرابع  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء الخامس  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء السادس  رابط الدرس الثامن - أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية - الجزء السابع    درسنا فيما سبق المؤشرات الاقتصادية  التالية:   1 - مؤشر نسبة الفائدة Interest Rate   2 - معدل البطالة Unemployment Rate   3 - الميزان التجاري Trade Balance   4 - الناتج المحلي الإجمالي GDP  Gross Domestic Product   5 - مبيعات التجزئة Retail Sale   6 - الناتج الوطني الإجمالي GNP  Gross National Product    7 - مؤشر أسعار المستهلك CPI  Consumer Price Index   8 - مؤشر ثقة المستهلك   Consumer Confidence    9 - مؤشر الرواتب الغير زراعية NFP  Non-Farm Payrolls   10 - المشاريع السكنية الجديدة  New Home Sales   11 - مبيعات البيوت الحالية   Exciting Home Sales   12 - مؤشرمبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة   Pending Home Sale Index    المؤشر التالي هو مؤشر خاص بالمساكن ايضا وهو :   13 - مؤشر تصاريح البناء  Building Permits   هذا المؤشر كما يدل اسمه يهتم بتصاريح البناء ، اي أنه يقيس عدد التصاريح التي صدرت لبناء المنازل السكنية  
يعرف هذا المؤشر ايضا كالآتي: 
Housing Starts and Building Permits 
أو 
Construction Permits 
أو  
Residential Building Permits  وكلها تعني معنى واحد وهو عدد المباني السكنية المراد بناؤها بعد حصولها على ترخيص البناء 
مع ملاحظة مهمة وهي: 
انه ليس كل المباني السكنية تبنى بتصاريح بناء 
فهناك من يبنى بدون تصريح وبالتالي لن تدخل هذه المباني في الاحصائية 
ايضا ليس كل تصريح بناء يعني ان البناء قد بدأ فعلا ، فهناك عوامل قد تؤخر البناء وبالتالي فإن عدد تصاريح البناء قد لا يدل بشكل دقيق على عدد المباني التي تم البدء فعلا في بناؤها 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو: 
طالما ان المؤشر قد يعطي قيمة غير دقيقة لعمليات البناء الجديدة للمباني السكنية فما الفائدة منه؟ 
بصراحة هذا تساؤل منطقي ولكن اذا امعنا النظر قليلا لوجدنا ان هذا المؤشر يعطي انطباع على قيمة مؤشر آخر قوي وهو مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي GDP فنحن نعرف ان هذا المؤشر هو حساب الايرادات الناتجة عن مبيعات المنتجات المحلية  
فاذا زاد عدد تصاريح البناء يعني زيادة في الاقبال على المنتجات المحلية وبالتالي زيادة في مؤش GDP وهذا بالطبع سينعكس بالايجاب ( كما عرفنا سابقا ) على امور عديدة بالنسبة للاقتصاد في الدولة 
تحسب قيمة المؤشر عادة بالمليون مثل 0.9M اي 900,000 تصريح  ويصدر مؤشر تصاريح البناء شهريا  
القيم الأخيرة للمؤشر بالنسبة للدولار كانت كالآتي: 
17 مارس 2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 0.55M  16 ابريل 2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 0.51M  19 مايو 2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 0.49M 
أي ان قيمة مؤشر تصاريح البناء في الولايات المتحدة في انخفاض طيلة الثلاث اشهر السابقة  
بالنسبة للنسبة المتوقعة لهذا الشهر فهي 0.50M  اي يتوقع تحسن طفيف في قيمة هذا المؤشر لهذا الشهر 
اليوم المتوقع للاعلان عن قيمة المؤشر هو يوم الثلاثاء القادم الموافق 16/5/2209 على تمام الساعة 12:30 ظهرا بتوقيت جرينتش  
لننتظر ونرى القيمة الفعلية للمؤشر التي سيعلن عنها حينئذ 
أسئلة الواجب 
1 - البدء في البناء يعني حفر اساسات البناء ، فما الذي يمكن ان يعيق هذه العملية ليعطي المؤشر قيمة غير دقيقة؟ 
2 - قد تبنى مباني سكنية من غير تصاريح فكيف نعلم بها؟    مع فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## المتداول هناك

نتابع معا .. 
بعد ان ركزنا على أهم المؤشرات المتعلقة بالمباني السكنية نكمل شرح بعض المؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة الاخرى 
المؤشر الذي سنتناوله الآن هو مؤشر خاص بشراء البضائع المعمرة وهو:    14 - طلبات البضائع المعمرة  Durable Goods Orders   هذا المؤشر وبكل بساطة هو قياس لطلبات ( مشتريات ) البضائع المعمرة و  البضائع المعمرة Durable Goods هي البضائع  او المنتجات او السلع التي يزيد عمرها عن 3 سنوات  
وقد تكون هذه البضائع جديدة Brand New وقد تكون مستعملة ايضا Second Hand ولكن المهم هو ان هناك من يطلبها ويريد شراءها  
اي ان المؤشر دلالة على مدى انفاق المستهلك فيما يخص البضائع او السلع المعمرة ،  فإقبال المستهلكون على شراء البضائع المعمرة ( وهي عادة بضائع غالية السعر ) يعني ان القدرة الشرائية للمستهلكين جيدة والعكس صحيح أي  عدم اقبال المستهلكون على شراء البضائع المعمرة يعني ان القدرة الشرائية ضعيفة  
في نفس الوقت يعتبر المؤشر مقياس لمستقبل قطاع الصناعة في البلاد لأن اقبال المستهلكون على شراء  البضائع ( و المنتجات ) المعمرة  يعني زيادة في مجال تصنيع هذه البضائع. 
وعدم اقبال المستهلكون على شراء البضائع ( و المنتجات ) المعمرة يعني ركود في مجال تصنيع هذه البضائع في الدولة  
وبالطبع هذا له تأثيره المباشر ايضا على مؤشر الناتج المحلي الإجمالي  DGP 
ومن الجدير ذكره ان الاسم الأصلي لهذا المؤشر هو :  Advanced Report on Durable Goods Manufacturers, Shipments, and Orders  أي التقرير المتقدم عن طلبات و شحن و تصنيع البضائع المعمرة  
وذلك يعني ان التقرير يشمل ايضا بعمليات شحن البضائع وايضا تصنيعها وذلك شئ طبيعي لان طلبية البضائع المعمرة قد تحتاج لتصنيع قبل ان تشحن للجهة الطالبة  ولكن هناك ملاحظة هامة 
وهي ان تكاليف نقل البضائع Transportation  لا تدخل من ضمن تكلفة البضائع ولا تدخل في حساب قيمة المؤشر  
وذلك لأن قيمة النقل عادة ما تكون متذبذبة و قد لا تعكس السعر الحقيقي للبضائع المعمرة 
يصدر هذا المؤشر شهريا وايضا سنويا و عادة ما يتم التركيز على القيمة السنوية لأنها تعكس القيمة الأكثر واقعية لهذا المؤشر والتي تؤثر فعليا في قيمة مؤشر الناتج المحلي الإجمالي GDP 
قيمة المؤشر هي عبارة عن نسبة مئوية ناتجة عن قسمة القيمة الحالية على القيمة السابقة وبالطبع قد تكون النسبة سالبة اذا ما كانت القيمة الحالية اصغر من القيمة السابقة والعكس صحيح 
أخر قيمة لهذا المؤشر للدولار كانت الشهر الماضي هي 0.8% اما القيم الاسبق فكانت كما يلي: 
26 فبراير 2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 2.5% - 
23 مارس 2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 3.9%
24 ابريل 2009 كانت قيمة المؤشر 0.6% -  
ونلاحظ التذبذب الملحوظ في قيمة المؤشر والذي يدل على عدم استقرار مجال تصنيع البضائع و المنتجات المعمرة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية  بالطبع من الواضح ان ارتفاع قيمة المؤشر يعتبر خبر جيد للعملة والعكس صحيح  
والآن نصل الى اسئلة الواجب 
1 - اذكر 5 امثلة عن البضائع المعمرة 
2 - بين كيف تؤثر قيمة هذا المؤشر على الناتج المحلي الاجمالي GDP 
بالتوفيق ، مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## الساحر

مشكور اخي العزيز على الدروس الجديدة وان شاء الله عما قريب ساحاول ان اجاوب على الاسئلة 
ولي طلب وهو جواب سؤال  مؤشرمبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة

----------


## المتداول هناك

> مشكور اخي العزيز على الدروس الجديدة وان شاء الله عما قريب ساحاول ان اجاوب على الاسئلة 
> ولي طلب وهو جواب سؤال  مؤشرمبيعات المباني السكنية المعلقة

  اشكرك  اخي الساحر على المتابعة الجيدة للموضوع   بالنسبة للسؤال  في توقعك ، هل ممكن أن تعتبر قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة جيدة مع انها اصغر من القيمة السابقة او من المتوقعة؟  فقد اعتقدت ان الامور قد وضحت ولكن بشكل عام رغم اي سيناريو لا يمكن اعتبار قيمة المؤشر جيدة الا اذا كانت اكبر من المتوقع او اكبر من السابقة على الاقل.  لان مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة يعتبر من المؤشرات التي ينظر اليها بعين الاعتبار لأن المباني المعلقة ستصبح مباني جاهزة للسكن اي ان مؤشر مبيعات المباني السكنية الجديدة بالتأكيد يستمد بعض قيمه من مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة لأن توقيع عقد لشراء بناء يعني بالتأكيد ان هذا المبني سيكون جاهزة قريبا وبالتالي ستدخل المباني المعلقة لاحقا في حساب المباني الجديدة.   ولهذا فإن قيمة مؤشر المباني السكنية المعلقة مهمة للغاية ومن المتوقع عادة ان ترتفع العملة بارتفاع هذا المؤشر لأنه يعكس ولو نسبيا نشاط ما حدث في الاقبال على شراء مساكن جديدة.  وبالطبع توقيع عقود لشراء مباني جديدة من جهة اخرى ستؤثر في بعض المؤشرات الاخرى مثل الناتج المحلي الاجمالي نتيجة اقبال شركات العقارات على شراء لوازم البناء ولوزام المباني من المحلات المناسبة مما يعمل على تنشيط عمليات الشراء وطلب المنتجات من المحلات وهكذا.  باختصار يجب ان تكون قيمة المؤشر اكبر من القيمة المتوقعة او على الاقل اكبر من القيمة السابقة كي يمكن اعتبار ان قيمة المؤشر جيدة.  ارجوا ان تكون الامور واضحة   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابوهشام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله على السلامه قلقنا عليك يأخي هنيئا لنا بعودتك وسأكون من متابعينك على دروسك القيمه وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله على السلامه قلقنا عليك يأخي هنيئا لنا بعودتك وسأكون من متابعينك على دروسك القيمه وتقبل تحياتي

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   لا تقلق على غالي اخي الحبيب ابو هشام   وبارك الله فيك على مشاعرك   في انتظار متابعتك   فائق تحياتي

----------


## ابن سيناء

> والآن نصل الى اسئلة الواجب  1 - اذكر 5 امثلة عن البضائع المعمرة  2 - بين كيف تؤثر قيمة هذا المؤشر على الناتج المحلي الاجمالي GDP  بالتوفيق ، مع فائق تحياتي

 
السلام عليكمموضوع جميل 
السلع المعمره زى ما الواحد عارف هى الغسالات والبوتاجازات والتليفزيونات والعربيات وحاجات كتير قوى ممكن تعمر معاك زى ماانت قلت اكتر من 3 سنوات 
السؤال هو :
هى السلع دى متصنعه فى البلد ولا مستورده؟
يعنى لو انا بعت مليون تلفزيون مستوردهم  من بره حيزود المؤشر ويرفع لى الناتج المحلى بتاعى ؟
طيب ولو همه نصف تصنيع الوضع حيبقى ازاى ؟
انا فى رايى لو السلع دى متصنع بالكامل فى البلد تبقى لازم تنضاف للناتج المحلى لكن لو مستورده يبقى لأ 
وكمان انا شايف انى لازم افرق بين مكان تصنيع السلع دى هى فى البلد ولا مستورده لأن زيادة بيع السلع دى وزيادة المؤشر بالسلع المستورده يفرح الصين انما يزعلنى انا لأنى فلوسى حتطلع بره ويبقى مؤشر على زيادة خيبتى التقيله
كمان بيتهيا لى لازم نصنف السلع المعمره دى لان  السلع المعمره نوعين على ما افهم 
نوع للناس المتوسطين الحال ونوع لطبقة الأغنياء
يعنى ممكن ثمن عربيه مرسيدس واحد يسوى 600 الف ممكن يجيبولك 300 الف ثلاجه ثمن الواحد الفين  مثلا
كرقم ده 600 و دول 600 بس المفهوم شاسع دول اشتراهم واحد فلوسه كتير ودول اشتراهم 300 الف اسره تعكس طبقه هايله من المجتمع 
ده اللى مخلانيش اشرد على السؤال التانى 
مش حطول عليك  
مقالاتك روعه وكممممممممممممممممممل ربنا معاك
لك ارق تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكم[/center] موضوع جميل 
> السلع المعمره زى ما الواحد عارف هى الغسالات والبوتاجازات والتليفزيونات والعربيات وحاجات كتير قوى ممكن تعمر معاك زى ماانت قلت اكتر من 3 سنوات  بس لازم تكون ياباني اصلي عشان تعمر   السؤال هو :
> هى السلع دى متصنعه فى البلد ولا مستورده؟  نعم لازم تكوون متصنعة في البلد   يعنى لو انا بعت مليون تلفزيون مستوردهم  من بره حيزود المؤشر ويرفع لى الناتج المحلى بتاعى ؟  البضاعة المستوردة لا تدخل في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي  
> طيب ولو همه نصف تصنيع الوضع حيبقى ازاى ؟  ممكن يكونوا ما تصنعوش خالص ، اصلا هو المؤشر بيقيس الطلبات Orders   انا فى رايى لو السلع دى متصنع بالكامل فى البلد تبقى لازم تنضاف للناتج المحلى لكن لو مستورده يبقى لأ   كلام سليم وصحيح   وكمان انا شايف انى لازم افرق بين مكان تصنيع السلع دى هى فى البلد ولا مستورده لأن زيادة بيع السلع دى وزيادة المؤشر بالسلع المستورده يفرح الصين انما يزعلنى انا لأنى فلوسى حتطلع بره ويبقى مؤشر على زيادة خيبتى التقيله  الله يبعدك ويبعدنا عن الخيبة التقيلة وعشان كده ما بنسمعش عن مؤشرات في بعض الدول العربية   كمان بيتهيا لى لازم نصنف السلع المعمره دى لان  السلع المعمره نوعين على ما افهم 
> نوع للناس المتوسطين الحال ونوع لطبقة الأغنياء
> يعنى ممكن ثمن عربيه مرسيدس واحد يسوى 600 الف ممكن يجيبولك 300 الف ثلاجه ثمن الواحد الفين  مثلا
> كرقم ده 600 و دول 600 بس المفهوم شاسع دول اشتراهم واحد فلوسه كتير ودول اشتراهم 300 الف اسره تعكس طبقه هايله من المجتمع  
> السلع المعمرة كتير منها الرخيص نوعا ما ومنها الغالي اللي مش ممكن الواحد يشتريها وتشتريها شركات ومؤسسات كبيرة وكلها تدخل في حساب المؤشر 
> ده اللى مخلانيش اشرد على السؤال التانى   انت فعلا جاوبت على السؤال في ردك 
> ...

 اشكرك اخي العزيز ابن سيناء على المتابعة والردود في الاقتباس  
فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

أجابة الاسئلة  
1 - اذكر 5 امثلة عن البضائع المعمرة 
البضائع المعمرة كما جاء في شرح المؤشر هي التي يزيد عمرها عن 3 سنوات وطبعا هي كثيرة واجاب الاخ ابن سيناء على السؤال ولكني اود لفت الانتباه الى أن البضائع المعمرة قد تشمل بضائع باهضة الثمن مثل الحافلات و الشاحنات و الرافعات بأنواعها و ايضا الطائرات اذا كانت الدولة منتجة للطائرات 
وتشمل ايضا الاجهزة بأنواعها مثل اجهزة الحاسوب و الاجهزة الطبية و الهندسية وغيرها   
2 - بين كيف تؤثر قيمة هذا المؤشر على الناتج المحلي الاجمالي GDP   بالطبع كلما زادت الطلبيات على البضائع والمنتجات المعمرة ادى ذلك لارتفاع مؤشر الناتج المحلي الاجمالي لأن كل هذه المبيعات محلية الصنع وذلك سيؤدي الى رواج قطاع التصنيع وبالتالي فهو جيد للاقتصاد وبالتالي للعملة   
فائق تحياتي

----------


## الساحر

اشكرك اخي العزيز احمد على التفاعل واسف على تاخري بالاجابة وارى انك جاوبت اسئلة طلبات البضائع  المعمرة اما مؤشر تصريح البناء ساجيب  1 - البدء في البناء يعني حفر اساسات البناء ، فما الذي يمكن ان يعيق هذه العملية ليعطي المؤشر قيمة غير دقيقة؟ الذي يعطي المؤشر قيمة غير دقيقة ان هذه المباني قد حصلت على تصريح البناء فسجلت ضمن المؤشر ولكنها لم تبدا البناء وهذا يعطي الخلل في المؤشر
2 - قد تبنى مباني سكنية من غير تصاريح فكيف نعلم بها؟ حسب اعتقادي وما يحصل عندنا في البلد انه عن طريق التدقيق والمتابعة للمباني الجديدة من الجهات المختصة او انه بعد اكتمال البناء يذهب صاحب المبنى لامداد المبنى بالكهرباء والماء فلا يحصل على الامداد الا بوجود تصريح البناء  هذا حسب علمي وارجوا افادتي واجابة الاسئلة مع كامل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## المتداول هناك

أسئلة الواجب   1 - البدء في البناء يعني حفر اساسات البناء ، فما الذي يمكن ان يعيق هذه العملية ليعطي المؤشر قيمة غير دقيقة؟   2 - قد تبنى مباني سكنية من غير تصاريح فكيف نعلم بها؟

----------


## abujassim88

الحمد والشكر لله رب العالمين أولا وأخرا  وبعد  اللهم جازي كاتب هذا الموضوع كل خير في الدنيا والاخره شكرا اخي على ما علمتنا وافدتنا به هذه مشاركتي الاولى والحمد لله على ما من علي 
وارجو التعليق عليها

----------


## sakana

merci bcp

----------


## ابو سلمى

نشكرك  اخونا الكريم   على هذا المجهود الرائع     
حقيقي شرحك للتحليل الاساسي بسيط  وامثلتك سهلة وظريفة    
للاسف لم يسعفني الوقت لقراءة الموضوع كله  ولكن ان شاء الله   سوف اعيد قراءة الموضوع من اوله   باذن الله  تعالى ان كان في العمر بقية  
جزاك الله  كل خير

----------


## a_h601288

منتظرين باقي الموضوع ...

----------


## باشان

اخي الغالي مليت و انا عبقرا الردود و المقدمات
هل لك لو سمحت ان تجمع كل ما قدمت في كتاب او موضوع واحد دون ان تفرض علينا ان نقرا المئات من الردود و التي أكثرها لا تغني الموضوع بالكثير 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

> اخي الغالي مليت و انا عبقرا الردود و المقدمات
> هل لك لو سمحت ان تجمع كل ما قدمت في كتاب او موضوع واحد دون ان تفرض علينا ان نقرا المئات من الردود و التي أكثرها لا تغني الموضوع بالكثير 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 
يمكنك أخي الكريم الذهاب الى آخر درس ففيه روابط لجميع الدروس 
من البداية الى آخر درس في الموضوع
وقد وضعها الأخ أحمد متفضلاَ لتسهيل الوصول اليها 
لمن تكاسل عن تقليب الصفحات وإيجاد الدروس

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الحمد والشكر لله رب العالمين أولا وأخرا  وبعد  اللهم جازي كاتب هذا الموضوع كل خير في الدنيا والاخره شكرا اخي على ما علمتنا وافدتنا به هذه مشاركتي الاولى والحمد لله على ما من علي 
> وارجو التعليق عليها

  اشكرك اخي ابو جاسم على المشاركة و بارك الله فيك على كلماتك واهلا بك في موضوعك   بالنسبة للشارت والخبر فلي ملاحظتين:  1 - الخبر كما ترى ، ذو اهمية متوسطة وتأثير الاخبار المتوسطة ( والعادية ) على العملة عادة ما تحتاج لعوامل مساعدة ( اخبار اخرى او تصريحات) كي تؤثر بشكل جيد وملحوظ على حركة العملة.  2 - بالنسبة للشمعة الرائعة في الشارت المرفق هي فعلا تزامنت مع وقت صدورخبر الـ BBA Mortgage Approvals   إلا أنه كان بمثابة شعلة انطلاق بعد كلمة عضو بنك بريطانيا المركزي مستر ديل التي جاءت مبشرة ببعض آمال الانتعاش والكلمة كانت في نفس صدور الخبر تقريبا.  اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في الرد علي مشاركتك اخي الكريم   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> merci bcp

 العفو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول هناك

> نشكرك  اخونا الكريم   على هذا المجهود الرائع     
> حقيقي شرحك للتحليل الاساسي بسيط  وامثلتك سهلة وظريفة    
> للاسف لم يسعفني الوقت لقراءة الموضوع كله  ولكن ان شاء الله   سوف اعيد قراءة الموضوع من اوله   باذن الله  تعالى ان كان في العمر بقية  
> جزاك الله  كل خير

  اهلا بالاخ العزيز ابو سلمى ومشكور على كلماتك   اتمنى ان تستفيد وتفيد اخي داخل هذا الموضوع   فائق تحياتي

----------


## محلل مبتدى

شكرا ليك المتداول هناك وسجلني من متابعينك

----------


## المتداول هناك

> منتظرين باقي الموضوع ...

  سنواصل معا قريبا اخي العزيز   ومشكور على الاهتمام   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اخي الغالي مليت و انا عبقرا الردود و المقدمات
> هل لك لو سمحت ان تجمع كل ما قدمت في كتاب او موضوع واحد دون ان تفرض علينا ان نقرا المئات من الردود و التي أكثرها لا تغني الموضوع بالكثير 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

  اشكرك اخي الكريم باشان على المتابعة ونورت الموضوع  وعن قريب سيكون الكتاب جاهز ان شاء الله  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> يمكنك أخي الكريم الذهاب الى آخر درس ففيه روابط لجميع الدروس 
> من البداية الى آخر درس في الموضوع
> وقد وضعها الأخ أحمد متفضلاَ لتسهيل الوصول اليها 
> لمن تكاسل عن تقليب الصفحات وإيجاد الدروس

  والله وليك وحشة اخي العزيز اسلام   اشكرك اخي على حسن المتابعة وانتظر متابعة الدروس قريبا جدا ان شاء الله   فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> شكرا ليك المتداول هناك وسجلني من متابعينك

  أهلا بك اخي الكريم   نورت الموضوع   وبإذن الله نتابع معا عما قريب   فائق تحياتي

----------


## w7sh

اهنيك يا المتداول هناك على طريقة شرحك الواضحه اول مره اقرأ موضوع واضح وهادف عن المؤشرات الاقتصادية والتحليل الاساسي قرأت الموضوع كامل خلال يومين واستفدت الكثير جزاك الله خير وجعل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك  بالنسبة للمؤشرات الاقتصاديه عرفنا وين نقدر نلقاها بس ماذا عن تعليقات الناس  اللي لكلمتهم تأثير على السوق امثال بن برنانكي وين نقدر نسمع تعليقاتهم ؟  متابع معك من اليوم وبانتظار باقي الدروس

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اهنيك يا المتداول هناك على طريقة شرحك الواضحه اول مره اقرأ موضوع واضح وهادف عن المؤشرات الاقتصادية والتحليل الاساسي قرأت الموضوع كامل خلال يومين واستفدت الكثير جزاك الله خير وجعل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك  بالنسبة للمؤشرات الاقتصاديه عرفنا وين نقدر نلقاها بس ماذا عن تعليقات الناس  اللي لكلمتهم تأثير على السوق امثال بن برنانكي وين نقدر نسمع تعليقاتهم ؟  متابع معك من اليوم وبانتظار باقي الدروس

 أهلا بك اخي الكريم في موضوعك  وبين اخوتك  
وتابع معنا الدروس القادمة ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للتصريحات والتعليقات المهمة فأنا افضل متابعتها على قناة بلومبيرج في حينها ، ويمكنك ايضا متابعة آخر المستجدات الاخبارية و التقارير الاقتصادية هنا على المتداول العربي وبصراحة المتداول العربي وفر علينا الكثير من الجهد في متابعة الاخبار والتقارير في اكثر من موقع اجنبي. 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## m_shabana28

> بالنسبة للتصريحات والتعليقات المهمة فأنا افضل متابعتها على قناة بلومبيرج في حينها ،

 ممكن اسم القناة وعلي اي قمر  _منتظرين باقي الموضوع ..._

----------


## المتداول هناك

> ممكن اسم القناة وعلي اي قمر  _منتظرين باقي الموضوع ..._

 
اهلا بالا خ الكريم شبانة 
بالنسبة للقناة فهي اسمها Bloomberg وهي قناة متخصصة في مجال المال والاسواق والاقتصاد. 
وانتظر متابعة الدروس  قريبا جدا ان شاء الله 
فائق تحياتي

----------


## w7sh

هذا موقع القناه على الانترنت وفيه عرض مباشر للقناه Live TV http://www.bloomberg.com/

----------


## w7sh

السلام عليكــــم كيف الحال  اخي المتداول هناك في عندي استفسار وعندي طلب ماراح اضمه في الاستفسار عشان مايتلخبط الشرح وترتيب الافكار اللي انت وضعته  اليوم الساعه 4:30 كان في بيانات على الدولار الاسترالي والبيانات  ارتفاع معدل البطاله وتوقعات ارتفاع معدلات التضخم يعني بيانات هامه حسب اعتقادي بالرغم من ذلك ارتفع الدولار الاسترالي قبل شمعة الخبر وبعدها ماسبب هذا الارتفاع؟  والطلب اخوي المتداول تخصص لنا درس عن علاقة الاسهم بالعملات  شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكــــم كيف الحال  اخي المتداول هناك في عندي استفسار وعندي طلب ماراح اضمه في الاستفسار عشان مايتلخبط الشرح وترتيب الافكار اللي انت وضعته  اليوم الساعه 4:30 كان في بيانات على الدولار الاسترالي والبيانات  ارتفاع معدل البطاله وتوقعات ارتفاع معدلات التضخم يعني بيانات هامه حسب اعتقادي بالرغم من ذلك ارتفع الدولار الاسترالي قبل شمعة الخبر وبعدها ماسبب هذا الارتفاع؟  والطلب اخوي المتداول تخصص لنا درس عن علاقة الاسهم بالعملات  شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  انا بخير و الحمد لله ، اشكرك اخي العزيز  نعم اخي في كثير من الاحيان تتأثر العملة بالخبر قبل اعلانه وذلك ناتج عن تأكد شريحة كبيرة من المتداولين من اتجاه العملة تأثرا بالخبر او الاخبار التي سيتم الاعلان عنها.  ففي حالتنا مثلا الزوج AUD/USD كان من المتوقع ان يتحسن معدل البطالة وايضا كان من المتوقع ان يبقي البنك الاسترالي المركزي على قيمة الفائدة بناءاً على توقعات التضخك الصادرة عن معهد ميلبورن بالاضافة الى أن تأثر قليلة الدولار بارتفاع النفط والذهب بعض الشئ صباح اليوم مما أدى الى ارتفاع الاسترالي مقابل الدولار قبل وبعد اعلان اخبار الاسترالي.  بالنسبة لموضوع علاقة العملات بالاسهم فبإذن الله سنتناول هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل قريبا ان شاء الله وبعد الانتهاء من شرح بعض المؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## w7sh

السلام عليكـــم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الاخ المتداول هنــاك لنا فترة ما ملينا عيوننا وعقولنا بمواضيعك الحلوة وين الغيبه ! عسى المانع يكون خيـــر  اخوي اليوم الاثنين كان فيه خبــرين الفجر على الدولار النيوزلندي مبيعات التجزئة ، ومبيعات التجزئه باستثناء السيارات والخبرين تقريبا مهمين وجاء الخبرين بشكـل ايجابي وافضل من المتوقع وافضل من القراءة السابقــة  ارتفع النيوزلندي امام جميع العملات المرتبطه به شيء بسيط ثم عاود النزول بشكل سريع  ياترى ماهو السبب في هذا الهبوط المفاجئ بالرغم من تحسن البيانات ؟ سؤال اخر اخوي المتداول بالنسبة لحساسية العملات للبيانات الاقتصادية هل تختلف بدرجه كبيره من عملة لاخرى؟ لاني لاحظت ان الاسترليني يتأثر بقوة بأي خبر عليه سواء قبل الخبر او بعده ودائما يكون اتجاهه حسب اذا ماكانت البيانات ايجابية او سلبية على الاقتصاديات ولا يعكس الاتجاه الا بعد فتره طويلة نوعا ما بعد الخبر! هل هذا الكلام سليم من اساسه ؟ واذا كان نعم هل ينطبق على عملات اخرى ام الاسترليني فقط؟ معليـــــش ياغالي ثقلت عليك بالاسئلة  وفقــك الله لما فيه خيــر وجزاك خيرا ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  تحيـــــ،،،،،ــــــاتي لك

----------


## knight09

الأستاذ المتداول هناك 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة وبعد..
أما بعد ، فقد كان لموضعك (التحليل الأساسي) وقعا مؤثرا ، لما يحتويه من نقاط هامة وجديدة علي كمبتدأ، وإن كنت أفضل أن أهتم حاليا بالتحليل الفني، ولكن لجاذبية الموضوع فإني أتابعه بالتوازي مع التحليل الفني..
 صحيح إني "إكتشفت الموضوع" متأخرا من بدايته عدة أشهر ، ولكنني مستمتع تماما بما فيه
وإلى الأمام

----------


## a_h601288

منتظرين باقي الموضوع

----------


## a_h601288

في مؤشر دايما بيتكرر في مواضيع كتير وأعتقد انه مهم واسمه  الداو جون 
منتظرين باقي الموضوع الرائع... 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتداول هناك

> السلام عليكـــم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الاخ المتداول هنــاك لنا فترة ما ملينا عيوننا وعقولنا بمواضيعك الحلوة وين الغيبه ! عسى المانع يكون خيـــر  اخوي اليوم الاثنين كان فيه خبــرين الفجر على الدولار النيوزلندي مبيعات التجزئة ، ومبيعات التجزئه باستثناء السيارات والخبرين تقريبا مهمين وجاء الخبرين بشكـل ايجابي وافضل من المتوقع وافضل من القراءة السابقــة  ارتفع النيوزلندي امام جميع العملات المرتبطه به شيء بسيط ثم عاود النزول بشكل سريع  ياترى ماهو السبب في هذا الهبوط المفاجئ بالرغم من تحسن البيانات ؟ سؤال اخر اخوي المتداول بالنسبة لحساسية العملات للبيانات الاقتصادية هل تختلف بدرجه كبيره من عملة لاخرى؟ لاني لاحظت ان الاسترليني يتأثر بقوة بأي خبر عليه سواء قبل الخبر او بعده ودائما يكون اتجاهه حسب اذا ماكانت البيانات ايجابية او سلبية على الاقتصاديات ولا يعكس الاتجاه الا بعد فتره طويلة نوعا ما بعد الخبر! هل هذا الكلام سليم من اساسه ؟ واذا كان نعم هل ينطبق على عملات اخرى ام الاسترليني فقط؟ معليـــــش ياغالي ثقلت عليك بالاسئلة  وفقــك الله لما فيه خيــر وجزاك خيرا ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  تحيـــــ،،،،،ــــــاتي لك

  *اهلا بالاخ الغالي W7sh  واشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة  اولا آسف على التأخير في الرد و أيضا على التأخير في متابعة الموضوع   وعلى كل حال اوشكت شهية المشاركة على الارتفاع من جديد   بالنسبة لما حدث للنيوزلندي فالامر كان طبيعي لأن الخبرين كانا ايجابيين وارتفع النيوزلندي بالقدر الذي استطاع حينذاك. وسبب هبوطه سريعا هو انه في ذاك الوقت كان النفط يهبط بقوة مما أدى إلى معاودة سيطرة الدولار و ارتفع الزوج مباشرة.  أما فيما يتعلق بتأثر عملة بدرجة اكبر او اقل من عملة اخرى بالاخبار فهذا كلام صحيح ويرجع ذلك للتركيبة الاقتصادية لكل دولة ، فمثلا نرى الدولار في ظل الازمة المالية ينخفض بإرتفاع قيم المؤشرات الاقتصادية وذلك لأن الدولار عملة احتياط عالمية و نرى الباوند ينسجم مع حركة النفط ويتأثر بشكل كبير بالأخبار الاقتصادية وهكذا. على كل حال ، سأتناول بالتفصيل ان شاء الله هذه المواضيع وعلاقة الاسواق ببعضها البعض بمجرد عودة شهية المشاركة بقوة كما اشرت اعلاه.  واخيرا ، تفضل اخي في اي وقت واسأل ما شئت ولا تتردد فكلنا هنا لنتعلم.  فائق احترامي وتقديري*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> الأستاذ المتداول هناك 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تحية طيبة وبعد..
> أما بعد ، فقد كان لموضعك (التحليل الأساسي) وقعا مؤثرا ، لما يحتويه من نقاط هامة وجديدة علي كمبتدأ، وإن كنت أفضل أن أهتم حاليا بالتحليل الفني، ولكن لجاذبية الموضوع فإني أتابعه بالتوازي مع التحليل الفني..
>  صحيح إني "إكتشفت الموضوع" متأخرا من بدايته عدة أشهر ، ولكنني مستمتع تماما بما فيه
> وإلى الأمام

  *اخي العزيز ، اشكرك على تواجدك في الموضوع وتأكد ان التحليل الاساسي ينير لك التحليل الفني و انت تفعل عين الصواب.  تابع معنا اخي الكريم فالقادم اهم واروع من الذي فات ، ان شاء الله.  فائق تحياتي*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> منتظرين باقي الموضوع

  *اشكرك اخي العزيز على المتابعة وان شاء الله لن تنتظر كثيرا   فائق تحياتي*

----------


## المتداول هناك

> في مؤشر دايما بيتكرر في مواضيع كتير وأعتقد انه مهم واسمه  الداو جون 
> منتظرين باقي الموضوع الرائع... 
> جزاك الله خيرا

  اخي العزيز مؤشر الداوجونز هو احد أهم مؤشرات البورصة الامريكية وبإذن الله سيتم تناوله بالشرح المفصل في حينه ، بالاضافة الى باقي المؤشرات المماثلة الاخرى.  فائق تحياتي

----------


## a_h601288

منتظرينك أستاذنا

----------


## sakana

موضوع شيق شكرا لصاحبه

----------


## ahmad - syria

اهم شئ *عودة شهية المشاركة بقوة* *تابعت هذا الموضوع المهم لكنه توقفة فيه المشاركات فترة *  *والحمد لله عاد من جديد*

----------


## tetooo

استاذ احمد بارك الله فيم على مجهودك الرائع
ولكن الموضوع صفحاته متعددة وحبيت ادور على حاجة فيه وملقتهاش ارجو انك تفيدني فيها
لو فيه خبر قوي في وقت معين مثلا بنلاحظ  حركة واضحة في اتجاه العملة سواء هبوط او صعود بغض النظر عن الخبر ايجابي او سلبي للعملة صح؟
كنت عايز اعرف هل تاثير الخبر بيبان بالسرعة دي على حركة العملة ولا في تفسير تاني للحركة السريعة دي اللي بتكون وقت اعلان الخبر بالظبط؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## PARADISEY

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع المهم

----------


## limo_trader

للمتابعه

----------


## عواد الراجح

موضوع قيم يا ريت العوده لمتابعته

----------


## mokhtar

موضوع و لا أروع يحتاج فقط للرفع

----------


## EgyptionPro

لا يكفى كلمة شكر فى حقك لما تعطيه لنا من علم 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك فى حياتك

----------


## khz

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكر الاخ / المتدوال هناك  وجميع الاعضاء على المشاركات الفعاله ويعلم الله اني حاس انه انفتح لنا باب للتعلم بشكل حقيقي واعتمادا علة مؤشرات يمكن من خلالها على الاقل تحديد الاتجاه ولو على المدى الطويل 
اخواني هذه اول مشاركه لي من جد وارفقت فيها جميع الدروس دون تنسيق على ملف وورد وسوف انسق الكتابه واعيد رفعها مرة اخرى
اخواني والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر لمى يبذله اخوي المتدوال هناك .... فشرحه يعتمد على اسلوبين لتطبيق نظرية التعلم : التي بد من فهمهما وهما
كيف ؟ ولماذا؟ 
حقيقة شرح اقل ما يقال عنه ممتاز ويرتقي ان يكون منهج تعليمي ... 
اخي المتداول هناك .. انا لا ولت متابع ... ولم اقرأ الا درسين فقط ..... الا انني اتذكر يوم كنا ندرس مبادئ الاقتصاد في الجامعة اول شئ اخذنا هي دورة الاقتصاد الكلي والتي تربط العلاقة بين المنتج والمستهلاك والحكومه والعالم الخارجي .... والتي تنتج مثل هذه المؤشرات الاقتصادية عن حالة هذه الدوله اوتلك ... انا لدي التساؤلات والنقاشات التي سوف تزعجك .. لذا اذا كان لديك الاستعداد ... لقبولي فانا محظوظ ( وعهريك هري ) .. 
شكرا للجميع https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/6455_khz.doc

----------


## thecreativex

_للمتابعه 		_

----------


## 3ashekforex

*السوق تحركه السيولة 
السيولة يحركها التجار 
التجار تدفعهم الاخبار والتقارير الاقتصادية نحو بيع او شراء عملة مــا   
___________  سؤال للكــل : 
ماذا ان قال الفنى واجمع على هبوط الكيبل 
وفى نفس اليوم ارتفع سعر الفائدة على الباوند ؟  
السعر هيروح فين       ↑ ↑↑↑↑↑↑ هيرتفع دون شك يبقى مين اللى بيحرك السوق   
سؤال تانى : ياريت تعملوا باك تيست على يوم  او اسبوع فقير اخباريا    وشوفو معدل التحرك  وهتشوفو اد ايه متذبذب بين نفسيات المتاجرين     دليل قوة التحليل الاساسى اكشن تالت مرة   
اتفقنا على ان السوق تحركه السيولة ومن يدخل مع اكبر سيولة سيربح بالتأكيد 
فتروا معى اختلفت طرق الفنى  ويوجد الاف الطرق  ومحلل يدخل على طريقته شراء والاخــر بيــع 
فسيولة محللىا لفنى متناثرة يمينا ويسارا ليست فى اتجاه واحد بينما الاساسى : خبر جيد للعملة او تصريح جيد
 كل محللوا الاساسى يقومو بالشراء خبر سلبى اوتصيرح سلبى عالعملة
 كل محللو الاساسى يبيعو  + ان البنوك والمؤسسات
الكبرى لا تدخل الا حين صدور اخبار وتصريحات جيدة للعملة  
فدائما محللو الاساسى سيوليتهم موحدة فاتجاه واحد وعلى السوق ان يطيع   ......  
واقسملكم بالله انا لحد الان لا استعمل اى شارت فىا لتحليل سوى تحليل الاخبار والتصاريح القوية وتحليل نفسية المتاجرين نحو انتظار خبر ما   وحط تحت الاخيرة 500 خط      
دمتم بخير 
تقبلوا مرورى*

----------


## msasb

> *السوق تحركه السيولة 
> السيولة يحركها التجار 
> التجار تدفعهم الاخبار والتقارير الاقتصادية نحو بيع او شراء عملة مــا   
> ___________  سؤال للكــل : 
> ماذا ان قال الفنى واجمع على هبوط الكيبل 
> وفى نفس اليوم ارتفع سعر الفائدة على الباوند ؟  
> السعر هيروح فين       ↑ ↑↑↑↑↑↑ هيرتفع دون شك يبقى مين اللى بيحرك السوق   
> سؤال تانى : ياريت تعملوا باك تيست على يوم  او اسبوع فقير اخباريا    وشوفو معدل التحرك  وهتشوفو اد ايه متذبذب بين نفسيات المتاجرين     دليل قوة التحليل الاساسى اكشن تالت مرة   
> اتفقنا على ان السوق تحركه السيولة ومن يدخل مع اكبر سيولة سيربح بالتأكيد 
> ...

 جاك السبع يا عاشق  :Teeth Smile:  
شكلي بوهقك اليوم معاي ههههههههههه  :Angry Smile:  
كل شيء إلا اخونا التحليل الفني  :AA:  
وكل واحد يشوف اسلوبه في المتاجرة 
والاهم انك تظل ربحاااااااااااان في السوق  :Wink Smile:  
وحياك الله  :013:

----------


## 3ashekforex

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة msasb
					  جاك السبع يا عاشق  
شكلي بوهقك اليوم معاي ههههههههههه  
كل شيء إلا اخونا التحليل الفني  
وكل واحد يشوف اسلوبه في المتاجرة 
والاهم انك تظل ربحاااااااااااان في السوق  
وحياك الله     هههههه  
حبيــبى مش هقدر اتكلم انا مديونلك بملف اكسيل  هه  
وعلى رايك كل واحد يشوف السوق بالعيــن اللى تريحه   
ولو جه حد قال ان عشان الفرخة باضت انهاردة الدولار هيطلع   وفعلا كل مفرخة تبيض الدولار يطلع 
هصدقه واقولو برافــو ههه  
صباحك عســـل يا عســـل 
على فكرة ملف الاكسيل عامل الحمد لله شغل عالى   انا كنت بمل من تعليق الاوامر وحسبة بيرما كل يوم  فكنت بكتيره اعلق لامرين تلاتة
دلوقتى المنصة راح تشتكى منى *

----------


## 3ashekforex

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتداول هناك
					   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   وبه نستعين    بالنسبة للفوركسيين ، قوة اقتصاد دولة معينة تعني قوة عملتها      اي أن:    اقتصاد  قوي = عملة قوية اقتصاد ضعيف = عملة ضعيفة         انا اعترض اخى عالنص المقتبس وسط شرحك 
فقوة الاقتصاد الاميركى مثلا = ضعف العملة حتما  
ضعف الاقتصاد الاميركى = قوة الدولار الامريكى 
قوة الدولار الامريكى = ضعف الاقتصاد الامريكى 
ضعف الدولار الامريكى = قوة الاقتصاد الأمريــكى   اليابــان 
نفس الحال بالظبط
قوة الاقتصــاد = ضعف العمـــلة 
ضعف الاقتصـــاد = قـــوة العمـــلة   عندما ترتفع قيمةا لعملة تؤثر على قطاع الصادرات بالسلب 
حيث ارتفاعها يتسبب فى ارتفاع اسعار صادرات الدولة فتقل عمليات استيراد بضائع تلك الدولة  فتبطء حركة التصنيع والانتاج 
فيخمل الاقتصاااد وتنخفض الاسهم 
فلذلك اليابان مثلا واميركا يتدخلان فىا لسوق لاضعاف عملتهما  واكيد شاهدت ذلك بنفسك   عندما تنخفض قيمة العمــلة   تقل اسعار صادرات الدولة  فيزيد عمليات استيرادها  وتسرع حركةا لتصنيع والانتاج فيزدهر الاقتصاد وترتفع الاجور   ان وظيفة محافظو البنوك ووزراء المالية فى كل دولة  
ليست كما يعتقد البعض
فكل واحد منهم ما هو الا ميزان 
ليكافىء بين استقرار العملة انتعاش الاقتصاد  من دون التاثير على العملة وسعر الصــرف 
ومن حين لاخر تضطر كل حكومة الى التدخل جزريا منافية اىتحليل  لكى ترجع الوضع كما تريد حتى لا يسقط الميزان منــها   الراجل برنانكى نسى يحلق دقنو من كتر التفكير يوزنها ازاى   لو نزل الدولار الاقتصاد هينتعش بس النفط سعره هيطلع 
لو طلع الدولار الاقتصاد يبووظ 
بس حلوهالو واحتلو العراق عشان يسرقوا نفطها وقالولو نزل وطلع براحتك بقى     
ارجو قد اكون وضحت ....  
دمت بخير *

----------


## المتداول هناك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اود ان اشكر كل ما ساهم وشارك برأيه او علق او سأل او حتى تابع الموضوع   واعتذر عن انقطاعي طيلة الفترة الماضية وعدم استطاعتي متابعة مشاركات الاخوة الاعزاء في الموضوع   وسأبدأ التعليق على المشاركات والرد عل الاستفسارات من آخرها لأولها ان شاء الله ..  فائق تحياتي

----------


## المتداول هناك

> *  انا اعترض اخى عالنص المقتبس وسط شرحك 
> فقوة الاقتصاد الاميركى مثلا = ضعف العملة حتما  
> ضعف الاقتصاد الاميركى = قوة الدولار الامريكى 
> قوة الدولار الامريكى = ضعف الاقتصاد الامريكى 
> ضعف الدولار الامريكى = قوة الاقتصاد الأمريــكى   اليابــان 
> نفس الحال بالظبط
> قوة الاقتصــاد = ضعف العمـــلة 
> ضعف الاقتصـــاد = قـــوة العمـــلة   عندما ترتفع قيمةا لعملة تؤثر على قطاع الصادرات بالسلب 
> حيث ارتفاعها يتسبب فى ارتفاع اسعار صادرات الدولة فتقل عمليات استيراد بضائع تلك الدولة  فتبطء حركة التصنيع والانتاج 
> ...

  اسمح لي اخي الكريم توضيح هذه النقطة 
في الاوضاع العادية للاقتصاد ( بعيد عن الازمة الاقتصادية ) فالعلاقة تكون طردية بين الاقتصاد والعملة ، اي كلما تحسن الاقتصاد تحسنت العملة وهذا امر بديهي و طبيعي حسب قانون العرض والطلب  
اي انه كلما كان اقتصاد دولة ما قوي كلما كان معدل الطلب على عملتها اكبر .. والعكس صحيح طبعا  
اما في حالة الأزمات الاقتصادية مثل الازمة الاقتصادية الحالية والتي بدأت اواخر 2008 فإنه تختلط الموازين الاقتصادية و تظهر عملات الملاذ الآمن في الافق وهي الدولار الامريكي والين الياباني  
حيث يزيد الطلب عليهما وبالتالي ترتفع قيمتها رغم ضعف الاقتصاد وعندها نشاهد ارتفاع العملة كلما ضعف او تراجع الاقتصاد لأن المستثمرون يفضلون الاحتفاظ بالدولار الامريكي او الين الياباني بل يقدمون على شراء احداهما بدل المخاطرة في اي نوع من الاسواق الاخرى لعدم ثقتهم بالاوضاع الاقتصادية 
ولهذا تلجأ اليابان في الكثير من الاحيان الى اضعاف عملتها لاعتمادها الكلي على الصادرات  
وهنا يجب ان نفرق بين مفهوم ضعف العملة ومفهوم اضعاف العملة ، حيث ان اضعاف العملة لا يعني ان العملة ضعيفة ، ففي الاوضاع الطبيعية للاقتصاد ، قد تلجأ ايضا دولة مثل اليابان الى اضعاف عملتها لانها اصبحت قوية بتحسن الاقتصاد 
ولكن ، لنلقي نظرة على باقي العملات ، نجد ان العملة ترتفع بمجرد ظهور مؤشر ايجابي عن الاقتصاد مثل انخفاض البطالة او ارتفاع معدلات الانتاج وهذا يوضح العلاقة الطردية بين الاقتصاد و العملة بشكل صريح  
وكما تفضلت ، فإن البنوك المركزية مهمتها تحقيق التوازن بين قوة العملة وقوة الاقتصاد حسب معطياتها واهدافها وحسب حسب معدلات التضخم المناسبة و معدلات الفائدة المناسبة  
اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت لك الفكرة  
واي استفسار مرحب به طبعا  
فائق تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## sakana

للرفع

----------


## mustafa2

ممكن الكتاب لو امكن

----------


## mokhtar

*خليها 
UP*

----------


## المتداول هناك

*الف شكر لكل من تابع وشارك في الموضوع  
ونبدأ من جديد ان شاء الله نتابع بعون الله  
ودعوة لمحبي التحليل الاساسي للمتابعة معنا  
فائق تحياتي*

----------


## 3mr 3bdeen

*تسجيل متابعة ..*  
فعلا هذا العلم لم يأخذ حقة من الفهم الى الآن ..  
ارجوا لك التوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المتداول هناك

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 3mr 3bdeen
					  تسجيل متابعة ..  
فعلا هذا العلم لم يأخذ حقة من الفهم الى الآن ..  
ارجوا لك التوفيق    اشكرك اخي على مشاعرك الطيبة  
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله 
فائق تحياتي*

----------


## mokhtar

> *الف شكر لكل من تابع وشارك في الموضوع  
> ونبدأ من جديد ان شاء الله نتابع بعون الله  
> ودعوة لمحبي التحليل الاساسي للمتابعة معنا  
> فائق تحياتي*

 معاك في الصفوف الأمامية 
ولي عودة إن شاء الله 
شكرا لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## abmlk

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع 
وياريت تستانف وتتابع فيه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## النابغه

موضوع جميل وشيق استفدت منه كثير الله يكتب لك الاجر

----------


## mmtv88

جذاك الله كل خير

----------


## mmtv88

معا ان شاء الله

----------


## abunawaf9

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## 555qweasdzxc

يجب على كل مبتدئ قراءة ذلك! هناك وصف جيد لأساسيات الفوركس التي بدونها سيكون من الصعب التداول.

----------


## omarhossam

متابع لك باذن الله

----------

